# Kingdom Hearts 3D: Dream Drop Distance [3DS]



## M a t t h e w (Aug 11, 2011)

*[Trailer]*​


----------



## Esura (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm hyped for this game but why does Square love abusing the shit out of the KH1 versions of Sora and Riku? KH2 Sora and Riku is much more fucking cooler.


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 11, 2011)

Because weaboos like you will still buy it


----------



## Stunna (Aug 11, 2011)

3DS? Freaking lame, now I have to buy another new console for another new Kingdom Hearts game.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Aug 11, 2011)

I came in here thinking a release date's finally been established.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh look it's fucking nothing



> 3DS? Freaking lame, now I have to buy another new console for another new Kingdom Hearts game.



Or you could spend your money on something better


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 11, 2011)

Can't wait to get this.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 11, 2011)

Esura said:


> I'm hyped for this game but why does Square love abusing the shit out of the KH1 versions of Sora and Riku? KH2 Sora and Riku is much more fucking cooler.



Shit I rather they both get new fucking uniforms.
KH1 gear looks shit.
KH2 Sora gear is alright, but Riku's stuff is bland.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 11, 2011)

I love Kingdom Hearts, but don't plan on getting a 3DS so...I guess I will not be getting this. Unless it is for NDS as well as 3DS.

3D just doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 11, 2011)

How about instead of fucking with us numora makes the HD remakes for the series on wii u and just keeps it on one companies system damn it...


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 11, 2011)

I'd prefer KH3 on Wii U at this point unless Sony's next system has a similar controller interface.
I'd like to get rid of menu pausing. Slows down the feel of the game.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 11, 2011)

Looks like I'm getting a 3DS.


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 11, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> *I'd prefer KH3 on Wii U at this point unless Sony's next system has a similar controller interface.*
> I'd like to get rid of menu pausing. Slows down the feel of the game.



I'm generally psyched about KH getting an hd remake, it being on the wii u and giving me a reason to jump microsofts ship is all to appealing. If the remakes come to the 360 though...to bad for nintendo...


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 11, 2011)

Graphical remakes don't do anything for me.
Now see if they slap some balance upgrades and remove some of the stiffyness of KH1's battle system then I'm good.


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 11, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Graphical remakes don't do anything for me.
> Now see if they slap some balance upgrades and remove some of the stiffyness of KH1's battle system then I'm good.



It excites me because birth by sleep and kh2 final mix may get a chance to be localized through this, both of which had enough new content to be a new game...


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 11, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> It excites me because birth by sleep and kh2 final mix may get a chance to be localized through this, both of which had enough new content to be a new game...



This.

I still want to fight Marluxia and the rest of the CoM cast in KH2 without having to import.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 11, 2011)

Man, screw everything else if we can get a collection set of all the Final Mixes outside of Japan.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Aug 11, 2011)

People have been complaining about this series being on multiple platforms for ages. Yet, it always sells like gangbusters.

I remember the shock that was created when COM came outL "an actual continuation of the story on the GBA, wtf!?"


----------



## Stunna (Aug 11, 2011)

I really do think that was retarded. I mean, why would you release the sequel on a completely different console other than to troll.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 11, 2011)

Ask Sega about it on Valkyria Chronicles.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 11, 2011)

It makes it hard for newcomers to get into the series as well. I tried getting my friend into Kingdom Hearts some time ago, and though he enjoyed the original, he gave up when he realized how randomly platformed the series was.


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 11, 2011)

Thought there was already a thread on this. 
Want, but don't feel like getting a 3ds


Disaresta said:


> I'm generally psyched about KH getting an hd remake, it being on the wii u and *giving me a reason to jump microsofts ship is all to appealing. If the remakes come to the 360 though...to bad for nintendo...*



Why would it be on the 360, if anything the ps3 remakes would come first, because Nomura likes Sony, as for the WiiU, I'm not entirely sure.

If that's not what you meant then this post confuses the hell out of me.


----------



## Harmonie (Aug 11, 2011)

I had kind of forgotten about this series, but recently I got a PSP and I bought Birth By Sleep for it, and I was shocked that it was actually a fun game that felt like the PS2 versions, so unlike CoM (which I actually got for the PS2 ).

So it made me kind of interested again. If this game is seriously on the level of the two PS2 games than I'll definitely want to check it out. Could always use another 3DS game! Although it's very likely that it won't be out until the middle all of the great first party titles are coming out, so I may have to wait.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 11, 2011)

If this is anything like Birth By Sleep, it should be excellent.

I have to say, that platforming looks pretty crazy.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 13, 2011)

Welp, new KH game means one thing: Time to pop in KH1 and replay the series.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 13, 2011)

another kingdom hearts not the 3rd game. And fans justifying it. It is because of ya that 3 has been pushed back so much....because....of....ya.


----------



## Skill Hunter (Aug 13, 2011)

Why doesn't the 3rd one come out already? No way am i getting a 3DS for a handheld KH game that probably won't even be decent.


----------



## Vasp (Aug 13, 2011)

The 3rd one isn't going to come out because Nomura is busy working on FF: Versus 13. He's putting so much time, effort and money into that one, which is why he's being putting out KH spinoffs and FF spinoffs galore, to help fund it. Simple as that. Once Versus is done, people are guessing he's going to work on KH3. But nothing is confirmed, obviously.

And BBS was pretty awesome. I'll have to wait and see if this is worth getting in due time.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 13, 2011)

Skill Hunter said:


> Why doesn't the 3rd one come out already? No way am i getting a 3DS for a handheld KH game that probably won't even be decent.



Because Nomura has shoved so much FF up his ass that he can't even think straight.

Also, what makes you think it won't be good? It's probably going to be amazing.


----------



## Skill Hunter (Aug 13, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> Because Nomura has shoved so much FF up his ass that he can't even think straight.
> 
> Also, what makes you think it won't be good? It's probably going to be amazing.



Because the last KH game on DS was boo boo. What makes you think this one will be any good? 

Versus 13 will never come out so i guess that means KH3 is never coming out either......great.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 13, 2011)

Skill Hunter said:


> Because the last KH game on DS was boo boo. What makes you think this one will be any good?
> 
> Versus 13 will never come out so i guess that means KH3 is never coming out either......great.



358/2 Days was a solid game. Also, if you're expecting a DS KH to be equivalent to a 3DS KH, you'll be disappointed. They pushed the DS to the limit with 358/2 Days. Imagine what Nomura can do with the 3DS.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 14, 2011)

Vasp said:


> The 3rd one isn't going to come out because Nomura is busy working on FF: Versus 13. He's putting so much time, effort and money into that one, *which is why he's being putting out KH spinoffs and FF spinoffs galore, to help fund it.* Simple as that. Once Versus is done, people are guessing he's going to work on KH3. But nothing is confirmed, obviously.
> 
> And BBS was pretty awesome. I'll have to wait and see if this is worth getting in due time.



He does not need help funding it and everyone knows that. Versus 13 better be the shit...XIII was a disappointment. meaning the whole crystalis whatever project is starting out bad.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 14, 2011)

358/2 Days was a pretty good game. BBS, though I haven't gotten through it yet, is a great game that really brought back the feel of the first two games.

But they really do need to stop with all the spin-offs. I have no intentions of buying a 3DS just for this game, and no matter how much I enjoy a series of anything, there is such a thing as too much. 

Should I find some other reason to buy a 3DS, then I'll probably pick this one up. But seriously, they need to focus on KH3 as far as this series is concerned, rather than milking the cash cow.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 14, 2011)

I misplaced by copy of 358/2 Days before I could complete it, but I recall being frustrated due to the DS controls. I wish it had just been on the PSP or Playstation 2 or something other than the DS.

I loved Birth by Sleep though. Great game; again, I just wish it was on a console rather than a portable device. It's just my preference. Hopefully there will be a port to the PS3. Especially since I didn't have the right memory card for the game, and consequently the loading times were near unbearable.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 14, 2011)

FUCKING SIDE STORIES!


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 14, 2011)

What piece of shit is hating on 358/2 days?
Gameplay was fine and it brought interesting ideas to the series in the panel system which was definitely a step-up from the card system. Missions themself also weren't 'bad' and certainly worked for the concept of the game.
Controls would have been better with an analog but outside of that it was fine.

Story wise? I liked it.
Putting aside cutscenes for a moment you get quite a lot from the journals.
Roxas deciding he was going to destroy the organization in his rage? I was down.
The end scenes about Xion? Depressing in a good way, makes you wonder if Sora can save her somehow though it be really odd if he could.

They could port 358/2 to PSP/3DS/Vita whatever and do nothing but change the controls to use the analog/slidepad and you'd realize theres nothing wrong with the gameplay .
Though they're probably going to do that soon anyways like they did with Re:com

Besides everybody knew 358/2 wasn't a main entry. It wasn't like Com and it's not like BBS. It's there to satisfy those who want to know more about Ventus, and gives a bit more insight into the KH world while not being significant enough to screw up your insight if you don't play it. Derp Ventus is connected to Sora. Derp Xion was the 14th member but she's been erased from existance so no one remembers him as much as they struggled to.


----------



## DragonTiger (Aug 14, 2011)

This is shaping up to be more akin to what CoM was to the series than something like 356/2 days, so have hope, people. 3 should be after this.


----------



## Moondoggie (Aug 15, 2011)

Yeah, I've been able to keep up with the series up until now systems-wise. But unfortunately it looks like DDD will be the first one I have to skip, I'll probably have to end up watching a Let's play. Only chance is if the Vita gets a port, but I know that's very unlikely.

Shame too, as I'm such a big KH fan.=/

With DDD leading into KH3, I wonder how volume 2 fits into all this. Feels like a after thought now.


----------



## Badalight (Aug 15, 2011)

358 was not a good game. The combat was the most boring in the entire series, and just the THOUGHT of a "14th" organization 13 member is enough to make me cringe. Why would they even do that.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 15, 2011)

Kingdom Hearts 3D: Dream Drop Distance

If only.


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 15, 2011)

358/2 Days is a good game. I haven't finished it yet, but other than some minor control issues, I see no real problem with it. The story is solid, and it's cool to see things from the "antagonists" point of view.

I wish I could play BBS but I don't have a PSP and don't intend to get one just for a single game...


----------



## UltimateFighter1 (Aug 15, 2011)

Kingdom Hearts 2 was released in 2005 in JP.
Its been _6 years _since another console addition. 

And since KH3 is behind Versus XIII, it could even possibly miss 2012... 

While KH3D looks interesting, not getting 3DS just for that. 

Don't know what BBSV2 is on yet. IMO the Vita is a cool console, and a proper KH game could help generate sales for it. 

I'm looking for KH games on PS3 and Vita...


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 15, 2011)

Badalight said:


> 358 was not a good game. *The combat was the most boring in the entire series*, and just the THOUGHT of a "14th" organization 13 member is enough to make me cringe. Why would they even do that.



You have no solid arguement, gtfo.

What do you mean why would they do that?
Let's not forget that Organization 13, is composed of more than 13 beings, every nobody is a member of the organization, the 13 acclaimed people are those who control the weaker nobodies. 
Going even further, the organization was 12 in number before Roxas' appearance. You weren't complaining then.
Or that it was called Organization 13 despite many of it's members being Dead/MIA for a year in KH2. Weren't complaining then 

Should've been clear that the organization doesn't have a set max, the name expanded with the membership.

The gameplay was fine regardless of whether you think it's the worst in the series or not, the gameplay is still significantly better than numerous options your going to find on the market, to act like it's a bad game is a joke.



> I wish I could play BBS but I don't have a PSP and don't intend to get one just for a single game...


Steal a psp off some kid in the park.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 15, 2011)

Let's just hope Kingdom Hearts III isn't the next Duke Nukem Forever. Years and years of delays only to have a lackluster final product.


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm curios as to why some people are so hostile towards the idea of KH on xbox. It wouldn't away from the quality, it wouldn't degrade KH's franchise name in anyway, and it would allow the numerous KH fans that own a 360 to enjoy the series. Lets be honest here, there are probably more of us that bought the 360 than the KH fans that bought a ps3.

Can I see any answer that isn't herp derp nomura doesn't like xbox, because lets face it, with square in their current situation the ceo and board of investors don't give two shits about nomura's personal preferences.


----------



## Rasendori (Aug 15, 2011)

This better be the last game before 3, I bought all the other games for the series and while it has been a fun ride it is starting to get annoying. There is only so much franchise milking I can take.



Disaresta said:


> I'm curios as to why some people are so hostile towards the idea of KH on xbox. It wouldn't away from the quality, it wouldn't degrade KH's franchise name in anyway, and it would allow the numerous KH fans that own a 360 to enjoy the series. *Lets be honest here, there are probably more of us that bought the 360 than the KH fans that bought a ps3.*
> 
> Can I see any answer that isn't herp derp nomura doesn't like xbox, because lets face it, with square in their current situation the ceo and board of investors don't give two shits about nomura's personal preferences.



That is a ridiculous statement, most of the angry fans over KH3 being delayed for so long are the people who have a ps3 in the first place. 

Anyway it's the same reason people don't want a Halo game on the Ps3, version exclusives should stay where they are at. We don't want the developers wasting time on multi platforming when they could be concentrating all their energy on making a solid game for one.


----------



## Velocity (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm actually looking forward to this... It's clearly the bridge between the second and third game and with the third game being so far away (we're talking 2016 at the earliest, when you consider Versus XIII isn't going to be finished for at least another two years), I think anything they've got to remind us all that Kingdom Hearts isn't being forgotten is a good thing.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 15, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> I'm curios as to why some people are so hostile towards the idea of KH on xbox. It wouldn't away from the quality, it wouldn't degrade KH's franchise name in anyway, and it would allow the numerous KH fans that own a 360 to enjoy the series. Lets be honest here, there are probably more of us that bought the 360 than the KH fans that bought a ps3.
> 
> Can I see any answer that isn't herp derp nomura doesn't like xbox, because lets face it, with square in their current situation the ceo and board of investors don't give two shits about nomura's personal preferences.



Let's be honest here.
If you want my Kingdom Hearts on your fucking Microsoft platform.

Get the fuck out.


----------



## UltimateFighter1 (Aug 15, 2011)

Winny said:


> I'm actually looking forward to this... It's clearly the bridge between the second and third game and with the third game being so far away _*(we're talking 2016 at the earliest, when you consider Versus XIII isn't going to be finished for at least another two years), *_I think anything they've got to remind us all that Kingdom Hearts isn't being forgotten is a good thing.



That long? I'm thinking Versus will hit early 2013. It may be that Square Enix will have had enough experience/testing to make a high quality game (i.e Versus) and would require less time to make KH3. 

But nevertheless, another _2 years_ for KH3 is a long time. How did Square Enix work this schedule?


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 15, 2011)

They have more then enough experience that's not the issue it's dev time and costs.
By the time Kh3 starts dev it'll probably be developed A) for Wii U or B) for the Ps4 C) for both.
Either way the dev time of the game will be high since games aren't cooked up overnight unless you reuse the engine, but since KH doesn't have a Wii U/Ps4 engine... and hasn't been on any high def consoles, it's going to take them awhile.


----------



## UltimateFighter1 (Aug 15, 2011)

If Versus is released by the end of 2012/early 2013, which it most likely will be, I think KH3 will take a year and a half to release afterwards. By then its around early 2014. Along with the PS3, they might release it for the Wii U, depending how they like the system I suppose.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 15, 2011)

Unless you reuse an engine it will take significantly longer then a year and a half to develop the game.

Considering DDD was announced quite awhile ago, you should already get the idea that if creating a 3DS game takes so long, the console iteration should take even longer.

If they reuse an engine from somewhere, sure they can cut time out but otherwise it'll be probably 3/4 years of dev time.


----------



## Velocity (Aug 15, 2011)

UltimateFighter1 said:


> That long? I'm thinking Versus will hit early 2013. It may be that Square Enix will have had enough experience/testing to make a high quality game (i.e Versus) and would require less time to make KH3.
> 
> But nevertheless, another _2 years_ for KH3 is a long time. How did Square Enix work this schedule?



It'll take them years to make Kingdom Hearts 3. They have to create a new engine, or modify the Versus XIII one, and Nomura would be an idiot to make each World only as big as they were on the PS2 - which means extra long development time creating each of the worlds.

Three years of development time sounds likely, to be honest.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 15, 2011)

3 years sounds generous considering that if anything KH3 won't even be developed for PS3/360 since Ps4 will probably be unveiled in 2 years time.
It'll probably be Ps4 or Wii U, and to go to the new standards of those consoles?
I doubt it.


----------



## bigduo209 (Aug 15, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> 3 years sounds generous considering that if anything KH3 won't even be developed for PS3/360 since Ps4 will probably be unveiled in 2 years time.
> It'll probably be Ps4 or Wii U, and to go to the new standards of those consoles?
> I doubt it.


I don't think it would be developed for the PS4 or new Xbox. Unless both console makers take away backwards compatibility in new consoles (which Sony only did for cost purposes), I don't see them pushing the development to next-gen consoles. Even if the new consoles come out, it doesn't mean jack shit if the user-base isn't there to support the game's sales (therefore current consoles aren't obsolete).

3 to 4 years of development sounds right for taking the time to create and updated worlds for KH3 (and character models, etc.). Reusing an engine means SE doesn't need a ridiculous amount of time to make a new engine AND the game with it like FFXIII. The only issue will be localization prepping, which SE has gone to a certain degree to minimize those issues.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 15, 2011)

Who knows when KH3 is coming out.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 16, 2011)

356/2 Days was a good game because the story was interesting. The Organization never really considered Xion to be a true member, thinking of her as only a puppet. So that much makes sense. The game play may not have been as good as in other installments of the series, but it was still enjoyable.

If this game actually does serve as a bridge between the 2nd and 3rd games, then I will be perfectly fine with it, as it shows they are making some kind of progress towards the next console game. Even if it is still a ways off.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 16, 2011)

I love Kingdom Hearts but I sure as hell ain't putting money on crap that's so obviously milking the franchise.

Make Kingdom Hearts 3 or get the fuck out, Square.


----------



## lathia (Aug 16, 2011)

Winny said:


> It'll take them years to make Kingdom Hearts 3. They have to create a new engine, or modify the Versus XIII one, and Nomura would be an idiot to make each World only as big as they were on the PS2 - which means extra long development time creating each of the worlds.
> 
> Three years of development time sounds likely, to be honest.



Don't forget the 6 months or so of localization, followed by a Final Mix that the U.S will never see . 

Let's assume Versus 13 comes out in Dec 2012 for JP. Add 3+ years for KH3...  PS4 tittle...

I'll be almost 30yrs old ;;


----------



## Ruby Moon (Aug 16, 2011)

Geez, when I first saw the titled "Kingdom Hearts 3D" I thought, what, this is the third game? But no. It's another filler for fans to play while Nomura and his staff works on the real KH3. ::sigh::


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 16, 2011)

Ruby Moon said:


> Geez, when I first saw the titled "Kingdom Hearts 3D" I thought, what, this is the third game? But no. It's another filler for fans to play while Nomura and his staff works on the real KH3. ::sigh::



It's not filler if it has plot relevance, which it looks like it very much will. Also, Nomura isn't working on KH3 at all right now whatsoever, he still has Versus 13 up his ass.


----------



## Bender (Aug 16, 2011)

It feels like forever since we last got an update on this game.


----------



## Bender (Sep 20, 2011)

Ladies and gentlemen the newest KH 3D has arrived


----------



## Killerqueen (Sep 20, 2011)

Why are they so many KH side stories game,?What happen to KH3?
I would buy this game if i had a 3DS


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 20, 2011)

wandanyan and koumori bat look freakin adorible and badass too!


----------



## Bender (Sep 20, 2011)

@Killerqueen

I'll probably get the 3DS for Christmas or my birthday


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 20, 2011)

Killerqueen said:


> Why are they so many KH side stories game,?What happen to KH3?
> I would buy this game if i had a 3DS



Side stories for what

Everything connects together. Coded is what the most removed from the plot in terms of relevance?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 20, 2011)

what was wrong with coded?


----------



## Stunna (Sep 20, 2011)

I hadn't planned on requesting anything game related this year for Christmas, but I really want this game.


----------



## Killerqueen (Sep 20, 2011)

Black Titan said:


> @Killerqueen
> 
> I'll probably get the 3DS for Christmas or my birthday


Lucky 



ensoriki said:


> Side stories for what
> 
> Everything connects together. Coded is what the most removed from the plot in terms of relevance?


I didn't buy KH:code or birth by sleep(Don't have psp)


----------



## Bender (Sep 20, 2011)

@Killerqueen 


Someone better sub this trailer soon 


*wants to know what the hell is going through Xehanort's mind when he stabs Xigbar*


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 20, 2011)

KH coded, recoded, and KH 358 days were completely pointless in the grand scheme of things 

On the other hand, BBS, KH, KHRECOM, KH2, and KH3D are probably the only games worth concerning yourself with is the series if you want to get the story


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 20, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> what was wrong with coded?



I didn't say anything was wrong with it.
I said it's probably the most removed in terms of plot relevance.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 20, 2011)

This is gonna be so awesome. Day one buy.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 20, 2011)

TWEWY 

Day one purchase as well.


----------



## Bender (Sep 20, 2011)

Found subbed version of trailer 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RhvNgouXG4k&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Corran (Sep 20, 2011)

Hopefully with SE's new localization policies this KH game won't take 6-12 months to come out in the west :33


----------



## Stunna (Sep 20, 2011)

What's with the obsession with KH1 Sora?


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 20, 2011)

Nomura likes little boys.


----------



## Corran (Sep 20, 2011)

Who doesn't!?


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 20, 2011)

I need a 3DS.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 21, 2011)

Black Titan said:


> Found subbed version of trailer
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RhvNgouXG4k&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


 Neku!! pek and

*KH3D Famitsu details [60-70% Complete, Possible Multiplayer, More TWEWY cameos*



> - All the Disney worlds appearing will be new, and there will be new areas in existing worlds.
> 
> - This time Traverse Town is constructed around the reason that Neku and co. have come. He has been separated from his original partner Shiki.
> 
> ...




 More The World Ends With You please..


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 21, 2011)

None of that information is bad in any way, shape or form.

Liking even more. 

And even better that every Disney world is a new one. I wonder what other Disney worlds we'll be getting besides The Hunchback of Notre Dame. To be honest, I already would've been happy if Hunchback was the only new world we got lol. I've been wanting that world since the first game.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 21, 2011)

*Kingdom Hearts: Dream Drop Distance - Famitsu details prepare fans for a big surprise* More details!!

- all the Disney-themed areas are new
- returning areas will have new portions
- Traverse Town is constructed around the reason that Neku and co. have come
- Neku has been separated from his original partner Shiki
- expect more details about Shiki and the others in a follow-up report
- game's opening will be from Xehanort?s point of view
- expect a surprise unlike anything seen before in the last scene
- leveling up of the Dream Eaters is directly related to the growth of Sora and Riku
- at least dozens of Dream Eater types
- multiplayer functions to be explained at a later date



*Kingdom Hearts: Dream Drop Distance - Nomura's direct comments on development*



> On story...
> 
> "It's a bit complex, but basically there are worlds that fell into darkness besides the ones Sora returned to normal in the first Kingdom Hearts -- some of the princesses' worlds, Dumbo's world, and so on. The original story had all these worlds get fixed up in KH1's ending, but not all of them completely returned to normal, instead lying in stasis between light and dark. Since the worlds themselves are asleep, the game is set in the dreams these worlds are having. It's Sora and Riku's job to wake these worlds up, return them to normal, and gain their Keyblade Master certification."
> 
> ...


----------



## Bender (Sep 21, 2011)

*breathes heavily*

The epicness 


Oh my god the.....THE  

the epicness 


I AM LOVING THIS GAME SO FUCKING


MUCH!!!!!!!!! pek pek pek 


Nomura you are a god to me sir! 


*Gives Kojima the finger for suggesting he make FFVII remake*


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 21, 2011)

A new KH that doesn't involve the same old worlds and the same old stories again. What a nice surprise.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 21, 2011)

I wonder what the chances are of there being Co-Op. Online is out of the question, I'd imagine, but Local should be viable.


----------



## Killerqueen (Sep 21, 2011)

*watch trailer that was post* 
FFFFUUUUUU- I need A 3DS now


----------



## lathia (Sep 21, 2011)

I am so hyped!


----------



## Stunna (Sep 21, 2011)

They're going to use up all the Disney worlds before they get to KH3!

And I'm not fond on the idea of Sora ditching his self-taught combat style for a stock one.


----------



## Bender (Sep 21, 2011)

^

@Stunna 

Shame on you 

Have faith in Nomura 

He'll come through for no matter what!


----------



## Stunna (Sep 21, 2011)

lol, I'm just saying. They're already running low on their Disney world options, and they're exerting the few they have left on a side-game. And Sora's original combat style makes him a very unique Keyblade wielder. I hope at most he just creates another style _influenced_ by the proper technique in order to enhance, and, or, make his own style.

I'm sure I'll be pleased with the results regardless, just some thoughts. I _am_ digging these new outfits though.


----------



## Bender (Sep 21, 2011)

Stunna said:


> lol, I'm just saying.



You keep saying and someone is going to jinx my fav game and you're going to lose your manhood. 



> They're already running low on their Disney world options



They still have the option of using the tv series Disney characters (remember they used Hercules tv incarnation in Birth by sleep)? Also Nomura might possibly surprise us with more appearance of SE characters. Also hopefully the horned king replaces Maleficent as the gatherer of Disney baddies.  




> And Sora's original combat style makes him a very unique Keyblade wielder. I hope at most he just creates another style _influenced_ by the proper technique in order to enhance, and, or, make his own style.



Sora probably will. His other style is utterly redundant. 

On another note I wonder what Sora's new super mode is going to be like.

Hopefully he gets some badass Keyblade armor or transform like that kid from that game White Knight Chronicles. pek pek


----------



## Stunna (Sep 21, 2011)

I expect that when Sora and Riku pass their Mark of Mastery Exam they'll receive their KH3 outfits, which will come with a Master Armor button; then in KH3 the armor will replace the Drive Form system from Kingdom Hearts II.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 21, 2011)

Stunna said:


> lol, I'm just saying. They're already running low on their Disney world options, and they're exerting the few they have left on a side-game. And Sora's original combat style makes him a very unique Keyblade wielder. I hope at most he just creates another style _influenced_ by the proper technique in order to enhance, and, or, make his own style.
> 
> I'm sure I'll be pleased with the results regardless, just some thoughts. I _am_ digging these new outfits though.



You act like all the keyblade wielders fight the same...but they don't.

Sora and Riku need some armor.
This fighting in clothes shit is getting old.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm not saying that they fight the same, but their fighting styles aren't original, at least I'm assuming. Sora, having never received official Keyblade training, fights originally.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 21, 2011)

Foolish Stunna, they can never run out of Disney worlds.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AedeIwVFoFI[/YOUTUBE]

Gameplay.. jump around 1:10


----------



## Corran (Sep 21, 2011)

After playing BBS you see how bad Sora fights


----------



## Stunna (Sep 21, 2011)

I wonder if Kim Possible will be in this game? :33

Also, you know two side-games I really want? A game that chronicles Mickey's solo adventures throughout the first Kingdom Hearts, Chain of Memories, and Kingdom Hearts II; as well as a game that reveals the events leading up to the Keyblade War. The only problem I see with the latter is that it might be difficult to implement Disney worlds into that game since it would take place so far back in the past.


----------



## Darth (Sep 21, 2011)

Stunna said:


> *I wonder if Kim Possible will be in this game?* :33
> 
> Also, you know two side-games I really want? A game that chronicles Mickey's solo adventures throughout the first Kingdom Hearts, Chain of Memories, and Kingdom Hearts II; as well as a game that reveals the events leading up to the Keyblade War. The only problem I see with the latter is that it might be difficult to implement Disney worlds into that game since it would take place so far back in the past.



Negged.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 21, 2011)

What? You know it'll happen eventually.


----------



## Corran (Sep 21, 2011)

I kind of expect Pixar worlds to be included if they run out of Disney stuff. New Tron Legacy world would be nice though


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 21, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I'm not saying that they fight the same, but their fighting styles aren't original, at least I'm assuming. Sora, having never received official Keyblade training, fights originally.



Riku, Xion, Roxas, Sora, Kairi = Self Taught.
Mickey, Ventus, Aqua, Terra, Vanitas, Xehanort, Eraqus = Had teachers but were not necessarily taught a style.

Yen sid = ???

Well you could argue Riku learned from Ansem but eh that doesn't seem right. Since they still fight differently.

I would think it hard to say there styles aren't original if no one else has been seen using them, and when there teachers themselves don't fight with different styles as well. Especially since all the keyblade wielders basically have to self-teach themselves at some point.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 21, 2011)

The TGS trailer finally officially out. 



Which was apparently already posted... Oh well.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 21, 2011)

World Wishlist

The Incredibles
Kim Possible
The Jungle Book
Atlantis: The Lost Empire
Treasure Planet
Toy Story
Monsters Inc.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 21, 2011)

Im sorry.
I didn't see the Lion King in your mother fucking list.
Get the fuck out.

Kim Possible?
No thanks.
Maybe if they make it about Ron exclusively.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 21, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Riku, Xion, Roxas, Sora, Kairi = Self Taught.


Yeah they're all self taught. Hence their original fighting styles. 



> Mickey, Ventus, Aqua, Terra, Vanitas, Xehanort, Eraqus = Had teachers but were not necessarily taught a style.


Why wouldn't they be taught a style? They seem to be. Mickey appears to use a style similar to that of Ataru form from Star Wars where he utilizes his agility to compensate for his lack of height.

Ventus uses a style that balances magic and melee usage.

Aqua uses a style that emphasizes magic usage at the expense of melee combat prowess.

Terra uses a style that emphasizes power over speed and magic.

I don't recall how the other three fought as it's been a while since I played BbS, but I'm sure they were distinct as well.



> Yen sid = ???


It'd be cool seeing Yen Sid fight, but I see him using a style that focuses on magic from a distance since his age probably makes him incapable of fighting well otherwise.



> Well you could argue Riku learned from Ansem but eh that doesn't seem right. Since they still fight differently.


I like to think Mickey may have trained Riku some.



> I would think it hard to say there styles aren't original if no one else has been seen using them, and when there teachers themselves don't fight with different styles as well. Especially since all the keyblade wielders basically have to self-teach themselves at some point.


I believe that only reason their styles appear original is because Keyblade warriors are visibly near extinct post-Keyblade War, and there's not much anyone else to compare them to.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 21, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Im sorry.
> I didn't see the Lion King in your mother fucking list.
> Get the fuck out.


Brah.

Lion King was in Kingdom Hearts II.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 21, 2011)

Brah. Lion King should be in every kingdom hearts.

Also you killed your point. Most keyblade wielders are unknown post-keyblade war.
Everyone basically develops their own style because theres no one there to actually teach them their style. If they got anything it was fundamentals.

Thus even if Sora is "taught" a style it'll be his own style, he's not going to copy n paste.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 21, 2011)

Not necessarily. Remnants of the old Keyblade Order could have contained manuals in combat that allowed their ways to live on. And yes, most if not all of my references to the era before the Keyblade War will be under the assumption that they Keyblade Warriors were just like Jedi Knights.


----------



## Corran (Sep 21, 2011)

Maybe they need to be taught how to combine moves and spells like in BBS and make super mega awesome spells/moves


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 21, 2011)

No.
That is all.

Also Sora was taught magic by Donald


----------



## Stunna (Sep 21, 2011)

Now that's no fun. What else is there to discuss outside of speculation of future events?


----------



## Stunna (Sep 21, 2011)

Would anyone here be mad if they made a game where they used Disney worlds, but established original story lines and characters within them?

And what does Donald teaching Sora magic have to do with anything?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 21, 2011)

Speaking of Kairi, i hope she has a much bigger role in KH3, as character


----------



## Stunna (Sep 21, 2011)

Aqua should become Kairi's master.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 21, 2011)

Anything really, just get off that damn beach girl and do something worthwhile! Your still apart of this triangle

Being a princess don't mean shit in this day and age


----------



## Corran (Sep 21, 2011)

^
She has kind of been left behind hasn't she. No mark of mastery exam for her!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 21, 2011)

GRRR, Kai will get her day eventually!

Hopefully


----------



## Stunna (Sep 21, 2011)

Aqua will give her her exam when her training is complete.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 21, 2011)

3D Neku? Fuuuck... Only if more good games come out i might get the 3DS.


----------



## Corran (Sep 21, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Aqua will give her her exam when her training is complete.



Need to find her first 
I get the feeling KH3 will revolve around finding Aqua, Terra and Ven.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 21, 2011)

KH3, 3 new masters, 3 old masters, 3 parts of Xenanhort omcbined again


----------



## Stunna (Sep 21, 2011)

It's practically confirmed that KH3 will be spent freeing Aqua and the others.

Since Neku is gonna be in 3D, maybe Sora will meet Crono and time travel will be implemented to allow him to witness the Keyblade War.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 21, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Would anyone here be mad if they made a game where they used Disney worlds, but established original story lines and characters within them?
> 
> And what does Donald teaching Sora magic have to do with anything?



I want them to make original story lines, I expect them to...for Lion King.

Donald teaching Sora is to note that not everything Sora does is self-taught.
Well to be more accurate, that Sora was given a framework to build his magical abilities off of from Donald.

I hope KH3 isn't just about freeing TVA.
I'd want Aqua to quickly be freed, then Ventus, and for Terra to be the one saved by the end.
TVA needs to get some more feats.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 21, 2011)

Well yeah he learned magic from Donald; I was referring to his self-taught melee fighting.


----------



## Corran (Sep 21, 2011)

Donald's magic is shite compared to TVA's magic


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 21, 2011)

Lion King has like 3,four movies and we only explored the first one.

There was one, 1/2, and two right?


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 21, 2011)

Fuck 2.
Simba is a boss.

The next Lion King entry should be keyblade wielders trying to take over the Pride lands but Simba doesn't give a darn and kills 1000 of them and leaves Sora one to fight just for the hell of it, cus that's how Simba rolls.


----------



## Esura (Sep 21, 2011)

Is it true that Utada Hikaru wont work on another KH game? 

Nooo this is like...like Disney's Tarzan without Phil Collins.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 21, 2011)

utada took a break from singing  but she also quit disney before that, because she said they didn't pay her enough..to..apparently have her songs in the game?

You don't sing to put the songs in the game yanno


----------



## Corran (Sep 21, 2011)

Esura said:


> Is it true that Utada Hikaru wont work on another KH game?
> 
> Nooo this is like...like Disney's Tarzan without Phil Collins.



I don't think she has done a proper song for KH since KH2. They kept recycling the same two songs for the other games


----------



## Bender (Sep 22, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Speaking of Kairi, i hope she has a much bigger role in KH3, as character



I hate the idea of her being a keyblade master I want her to be a staff chick instead. 

EDIT:

Utada Hikaru you dumb bitch how dare you quit KH on us! 

Disney should do the same thing the film makers of Harry Potter did and pay her a bundle like they did Emma Watson to continue her role in the film franchise.


----------



## Bender (Sep 22, 2011)

For people who want to look at it on their iphone and be able to see  subs here's another trailer of 3DS

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sC1IYuObsn0&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Sep 22, 2011)

You know, obviously not in this game, but I hope Port Royal returns in Kingdom Hearts III.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 22, 2011)

Stunna said:


> You know, obviously not in this game, but I hope Port Royal returns in Kingdom Hearts III.



I love that world. It had a more dark theme compared to most of them.

I wonder what system is KH3 is going to be on?


----------



## Stunna (Sep 22, 2011)

No doubt it'll be on the PS3 unless it takes so long to be released that it will have to be on the next generation's Sony console.
Which would be utterly ridiculous but realistic. I wouldn't mind a return to the Deep Jungle, but honestly, as I mentioned before, I'd rather Jungle Book replace it.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 22, 2011)

Stunna said:


> No doubt it'll be on the PS3 unless it takes so long to be released that it will have to be on the next generation's Sony console.
> Which would be utterly ridiculous but realistic.



Im hoping on the PS3. Do you think it will be multi platform?


----------



## Velocity (Sep 22, 2011)

Kakashi234 said:


> I love that world. It had a more dark theme compared to most of them.
> 
> I wonder what system is KH3 is going to be on?



Given how almost all of the series is on handhelds, I'd be surprised if Nomura didn't just announce it as a Vita game.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 22, 2011)

I doubt it. I mean, the past two were system exclusive, so I think this will be the same. I do think that there should be a side-game for the Wii. Sora's combos would be sick to pull off with a Wiimote.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 22, 2011)

Oh come on. I know there are more KH fans on this forum.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 22, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Oh come on. I know there are more KH fans on this forum.



lol i guess KH isn't that popular here.

They said that III is just going to conclude the  Xehanort arc right? I wonder what the they are going to do next...

Also I hope Riku is playable in III


----------



## Stunna (Sep 22, 2011)

I've no clue where they could take the story after Xehanort's defeat. And yeah, Riku being playable in KH3 would be awesome. Original movepool and all.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 24, 2011)

I've got it: after Xehanort is defeated Sora, Riku, and the other Keyblade Masters could revert Castle Oblivion back into the Land of Departure and begin a new Keyblade Master Order. 

Oh, and all KH fans fill out this meme:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Day 01 ? Favorite Kingdom Hearts game

Day 02 ? Favorite character

Day 03 ? Least favorite character

Day 04 ? Character you are most like

Day 05 ? Character you would be enemies with

Day 06 ? Favorite land

Day 07 ? Favorite heartless

Day 08 ? Most difficult boss battle

Day 09 ? Favorite music

Day 10 ? Favorite original Disney character

Day 11 ? Favorite original Final Fantasy character

Day 12 ? Character you wish would be crossed over

Day 13 ? Favorite summon

Day 14 ? Favorite magic

Day 15 ? Favorite form

Day 16 ? Favorite clothing worn by any character

Day 17 ? Favorite intro

Day 18 ? Favorite pairing

Day 19 ? A picture of a Kingdom Hearts cosplay

Day 20 ? Character you would cosplay as

Day 21 ? Organization member you would get rid of

Day 22 ? The scene that made you happiest

Day 23 ? The scene that made you the saddest

Day 24 ? Favorite key blade

Day 25 ? Favorite gaming system to play Kingdom Hearts on

Day 26 ? Favorite official art

Day 27 ? Favorite fan art

Day 28 ? Favorite voice

Day 29 ? Least favorite voice

Day 30 ? What Kingdom Hearts means to you // How has it changed you?


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 24, 2011)

Black Titan said:


> For people who want to look at it on their iphone and be able to see  subs here's another trailer of 3DS
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sC1IYuObsn0&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]



please let Neku actually be interesting


----------



## Stunna (Oct 2, 2011)

Does anyone else think that _The Princess and the Frog_ is going to be in this game?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 2, 2011)

I wonder if pixar films are optional for kingdom hearts worlds


----------



## Stunna (Oct 2, 2011)

They better be. I'm still waiting for _The Incredibles_ and _Toy Story_ worlds.


----------



## Badalight (Oct 2, 2011)

Why do they never put other Square Enix characters besides final fantasy?

Also why only disney worlds? Why can't we go to midgar or something?


----------



## Stunna (Oct 2, 2011)

Well Neku from The World Ends with You is going to be in it, so that may set a precedent for others. Hopefully Crono.

I don't play Final Fantasy, but I think some of its worlds would be cool too, though one may argue that it would be somewhat unnecessary since most of the characters derived from Final Fantasy live in an original world, or a Disney one, like Zach. Personally I would want the attention to remain on Disney though.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 2, 2011)

please do not make Nomura waste the budget of future KH games on pushing the graphics.

Worried future games will start taking an extra year to make just for some stupid shinies.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 7, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4H5zOJnxBHc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


This would be the best fucking boss music ever for the City of Bells world.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 7, 2011)

That was sick. I wonder if there will be a _Pocahontas_ world. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKD5WN47DOU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bender (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm curious to know who Judge Frollo will be voiced by since Tony Jay is dead now. They better live up to the win he brought to Hunchback of Notre Dame.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 7, 2011)

Makes me want to actually buy Birth By Sleep again. 

Had to trade it in to get a game I wanted...


----------



## Stunna (Oct 13, 2011)

Man, what I'd give for a console release of Birth by Sleep.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 13, 2011)

that "PS3 remaster selections" initiative sony is pushing is probably your best bet


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 13, 2011)

BbS will probably never be ported to the PS3.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 13, 2011)

Anyone think we'll get a _Princess and the Frog_ world?


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 13, 2011)

I really hope we get a Princess and the Frog world, I can think of so many awesome designs for a Dream Eater that would accompany Dr. Facilier. And since we use our own Dream Eaters as partners, we wouldn't have to worry about a character from the world having any sort of combat abilities.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 13, 2011)

Wait, there are no world partners in 3D?


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 13, 2011)

Nope, our partners are Dream Eaters. :3


----------



## Stunna (Oct 13, 2011)

So... no fighting with Quasimodo?

...


----------



## Ultimania (Oct 14, 2011)

I would orgasm if BBS was remastered for the PS3. With that said; I am hoping for Toy Story, Jungle Book, Dumbo, and Pocahontas worlds in Dream Drop Distance.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 18, 2011)

*New world confirmed in KHDD!!!!!*


----------



## Stunna (Nov 18, 2011)

A Pinocchio world? Fits the dream theme, I'm game.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 18, 2011)

*Larger Pic*



I wonder who the other two guys are towards sora.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 18, 2011)

They're Phebus and Frolo.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 19, 2011)

Woo, Phoebus and Frollo are confirmed!


----------



## Stunna (Nov 19, 2011)

Yeah, that's what I meant lol


----------



## DedValve (Nov 19, 2011)

why does riku look so young?


----------



## Stunna (Nov 19, 2011)

Same reason Sora looks young I guess. I dunno the answer to that either. At least it's only in the dream world things.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 19, 2011)

*More new KH3D PICS!!!*


*Spoiler*: __ 












Stunna said:


> They're Phebus and Frolo.



lol their names just reminded me of Phineous and Ferb.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 19, 2011)

Esmerelda


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 19, 2011)

Esmeralda....pek


----------



## Stunna (Nov 20, 2011)

Esmeralda.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 20, 2011)

......Is riku's bitch now. :ho


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 5, 2011)

*Lots of Kingdom Hearts 3D: Dream Drop Distance details*

Recent issues of Famitsu, V-Jump, and Jump Weekly contained extensive articles on Kingdom Hearts 3D: Dream Drop Distance. Most of the details have been translated, which we?ve posted for you below.



> World Introduction
> 
> *The Hunchback of Notredame world: ?Le Cit? des Cloches?*
> 
> ...


----------



## Stunna (Dec 5, 2011)

I was hoping that one kid that got Pinocchio to smoke and got turned into a donkey was going to be in the game. Heck, that whole island where the boys were taken. That's what I was hoping for.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 5, 2011)

Oh god lampwhick...... the donkey scene still frightens me to this day.


----------



## Corran (Dec 5, 2011)

Disney movies had a lot of nightmare inducing fuel. I swear they did it to scare the shit out of kids.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 5, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> ......Is riku's bitch now. :ho



Bitches love the dark brooding type.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 5, 2011)

Except riku isn't really that dark and broody anymore, atleast i think.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Dec 5, 2011)

i see a little bit in him, proll will be gone though.

and speaking of nightmare fuel, Mufasa's death always freaks me out; always.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 15, 2011)

Some new information gais.


Three Musketeers world confirmed.

ONE FOR ALL AND ALL FOR ONE







And also, scans of Joshua and Beat in Traverse Town.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 15, 2011)

Now how is _that_ gonna work? More time traveling hijinks? Through... dreams?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 15, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> Some new information gais.
> 
> 
> Three Musketeers world confirmed.
> ...


 OMG!!!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 15, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> And also, scans of Joshua and Beat in Traverse Town.


I expect to see some garbage being thrown...










And a verse like TWEWY is multiversal and has many layers of dimensions for each universe  how are they going to manage toimplement it, I wonder...
You know I would like it if in this one you can actually take people with you instead of goofy and donald, tired of those two.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 15, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Now how is _that_ gonna work? More time traveling hijinks? Through... dreams?



It's kinda like revisiting the past... I guess. Like with Timeless River. Who knows how it's gonna work out, though. But I do like the idea of it. In the Three Musketeers, Goofy was flat out stupid and clumsy and Donald was a total coward. We might be able to see how Goofy and Donald developed into the characters that Sora knows today, as well as possibly shed some light on how Mickey even came to be a King in the first place.



Malvingt2 said:


> OMG!!!



Joshua better have his Jesus Beams. 

And I want Sho and/or Megumi to show up as well.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 15, 2011)

Yeah, I like the idea, I'm just curious about it's execution. I hadn't expected it.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 15, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I expect to see some garbage being thrown...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The translated scan talks about them "wanting to return to their own world" (as in the TWEWY characters aren't in their own world). Beat is also saying "This time, I want to protect Rhyme."

And in this game, Donald and Goofy don't even go with you. You have Dream Eater companions. Though we don't know yet whether we'll be able to switch out our Dream Eaters to have party members from other worlds.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 15, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> *Joshua better have his Jesus Beams.*
> 
> And I want Sho and/or Megumi to show up as well.


Depends on the joshua.
and if sho shows up I don't really expect him to be easy...
If he is I would be disappoint.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 15, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> The translated scan talks about them "wanting to return to their own world" (as in the TWEWY characters aren't in their own world). Beat is also saying "This time, I want to protect Rhyme."
> 
> *And in this game, Donald and Goofy don't even go with you.* You have Dream Eater companions. Though we don't know yet whether *we'll be able to switch out our Dream Eaters to have party members from other worlds.*



Thank god.
I want to partner up with neku.
Doesn't look like we do...
[YOUTUBE]8YxQC3jIqxg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 15, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> It's kinda like revisiting the past... I guess. Like with Timeless River. Who knows how it's gonna work out, though. But I do like the idea of it. In the Three Musketeers, Goofy was flat out stupid and clumsy and Donald was a total coward. We might be able to see how Goofy and Donald developed into the characters that Sora knows today, as well as possibly shed some light on how Mickey even came to be a King in the first place.



Yeah I'm kinda seeing it happening like this but since it's a "Dream" I think they'll probably just relive it in there rather than actually going back in time.



> and if sho shows up I don't really expect him to be easy...
> If he is I would be disappoint.



He'd better be "That One Boss"


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 16, 2011)

*Kingdom Hearts: Dream Drop Distance - even more info and screens*



- Sora can ride the Wonder Nyah
- you can also use the Harilion as a flail
- Riku calls out the Yagihorn, which is a goat with two horns
- see the Blue Fairy change Pinocchio into a real boy
- Jiminy Cricket will appear in event scenes
- battle nightmares like the Ice Penguin and Kuma Panda

*Kingdom Hearts: Dream Drop Distance - more characters revealed*

Wondering who else is going to pop up in Kingdom Hearts: Dream Drop Distance? Here are some more confirmed characters, coming from the floor of Jump Festa.

*Spoiler*: __ 




- Axel
- Terranort
- Ventus
- Shiki






*Kingdom Hearts: Dream Drop Distance - release date revealed*

- due out March 2012 in Japan 
- no plans for a hardware bundle


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 16, 2011)

Don't forget this info!



Vanitas returns! And Xion too! And even... Roxas!


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 16, 2011)

Also, here's something I think everyone will enjoy. It's not true by any means. It's just a fake summary of KHDDD at E3 made by a certain GameFAQs member. He got a bunch of other people to play along and confirm that it was "authentic" and it fooled and angered a lot of people. Even though the intention was to make people laugh. 



> - Yen Sid: “Sora… Riku…. The world is so much bigger than you could ever have known. And now, a storm is coming. The Xehanort you know was born from despair and desperation. He was a good man, once, who began to fear for his own demise, and so from Xehanort, my friend, was born Xehanort, the annihilator, seeker of darkness, leader of the in-between, and all because he began to fear for his own life. Well, now you both have taken that life. Not once, but twice. And how he has but one last life to lose. You have never accomplished more…but the worlds have never been less safe. You have pushed him to the edge. And so, when next you face him, nothing will be the same. Everything hinges on this moment. His last life. And your last chance.”
> 
> - Yen Sid: “We must prepare.”
> 
> ...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 16, 2011)

If the only thing I get is stupid ass stuffed animals as partners I would only give it a rent.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 16, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> If the only thing I get is stupid ass stuffed animals as partners I would only give it a rent.



...


----------



## Stunna (Dec 17, 2011)

These revelations please me.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 17, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> ...



Just the truth 
I'll still play it though.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPtX25lSRmE[/YOUTUBE]



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 19, 2011)

she always looked like a much wilder kairi to me   sans the relatively unimportance that is (baz'ing)


----------



## Riley (Dec 19, 2011)

I love you Malving(no homo) 

Shit is fucking awesome


----------



## Riley (Dec 19, 2011)

Huh, I spoke too soon the subbed trailer is out


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 19, 2011)

Riley said:


> Huh, I spoke too soon the subbed trailer is out




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zlex8ja2eNI[/YOUTUBE] Nice!!!


----------



## Rasendori (Dec 19, 2011)

Epic trailer, can't wait for this game.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Dec 19, 2011)

OMGOMGOMG


----------



## Corran (Dec 19, 2011)

Totally called Tron Legacy world!! But I actually called it for KH3  

Can't wait for this game, main reason I got a 3DS :33
Hopefully SE will get their act together on this one like the FF games and get it out a couple months after the Japanese release.

Something I noticed about the combat is I'm not sure if its entirely like the BBS system, I didn't see any scrolling attacks in the lower left


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 19, 2011)

DAT JOSH
DAT SHIKI
DAT RHYME
DAT BEAT

Man, everything after 4:30 gave me chills, and I haven't even played any of the main line games.

This is gonna be so good.


----------



## Boob (Dec 19, 2011)

I can't wait for the game!

DAT SHIKI IS OBVIOUSLY FLIRTING WITH RIKU :ho but he's completely unaware of it, haha.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 19, 2011)

FUCK YEAH VANITAS AND XION ARE BACK!!!! :WOW


----------



## Rhythmic- (Dec 19, 2011)

Probably in the minority here but I'll miss traveling with Donald and Goofy. :|


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 19, 2011)

BODY WHY WEREN'T YOU READY!


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 19, 2011)

MY BODY IS NOT READY.
ARGH!!!!
NEED MY FIX.

That movie in the trailer recapping everything and Xion appearing...argh.

Xemnas, Ansem, Vanitas and more. Oh my.
Need this game.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 19, 2011)

Whats wrong with xion?


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 19, 2011)

Does this actally matter SHIT  to the main storyline, or is this another pointless ass spinoff that will, in no means, matter?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 19, 2011)

"Shion" said:


> Does this actally matter SHIT  to the main storyline, or is this another pointless ass spinoff that will, in no means, matter?



It's post KH2 and yes it's relevant. It's not like with Re: Coded which was 9/10 filler.


----------



## Corran (Dec 19, 2011)

"Shion" said:


> Does this actally matter SHIT  to the main storyline, or is this another pointless ass spinoff that will, in no means, matter?



Really hope you aren't talking about BBS


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 19, 2011)

>Watches Trailer
>Mouth is wide open


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 19, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> It's post KH2 and yes it's relevant. It's not like with Re: Coded which was 9/10 filler.



That's what I wanted to hear.


----------



## DedValve (Dec 19, 2011)

GODDAMN IT I WAS JUST GOING TO INVEST IN A PS3 BUT TWEWY IN MAH KINGDOM HEARTS IS TOO MUCH FOR MAH BODY TO HANDLE.

Fuck, I was soo hoping to get a PS3 now, goddamn you Squeenix ;( 

In between this, Luigis mansion, upcoming pokemon title, Soulsilver (Ds title I know but still), Mario, Smash bros, Resident Evil, Tales of whatever that way outclasses my PS3 list (uncharted series, last of us and heavy rain are the only ones I'm really interested in)


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 19, 2011)

"Shion" said:


> That's what I wanted to hear.



You could think of it is as post KH2 version of Chain of Memories but with KH2 & BBS gameplay, on crack, and steroids.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 19, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> You could think of it is as post KH2 version of Chain of Memories but with KH2 & BBS gameplay, on crack, and steroids.



That, too, is what I wanted to hear.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 19, 2011)

DedValve said:


> GODDAMN IT I WAS JUST GOING TO INVEST IN A PS3 BUT TWEWY IN MAH KINGDOM HEARTS IS TOO MUCH FOR MAH BODY TO HANDLE.
> 
> Fuck, I was soo hoping to get a PS3 now, goddamn you Squeenix ;(
> 
> In between this, Luigis mansion, upcoming pokemon title, Soulsilver (Ds title I know but still), Mario, Smash bros, Resident Evil, Tales of whatever that way outclasses my PS3 list (uncharted series, last of us and heavy rain are the only ones I'm really interested in)


 Just get the damn 3DS and shut up...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 19, 2011)

^This.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 20, 2011)

Rhythmic- said:


> Probably in the minority here but I'll miss traveling with Donald and Goofy. :|


I'm with you. The game still looks amazing though.


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 20, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Whats wrong with xion?



Excited me,


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 20, 2011)

*Kingdom Hearts 3D Announced for North America and Europe for 2012 
*


LOS ANGELES and LONDON (Dec. 20, 2011) – Square Enix, Inc. and Square Enix Ltd., the publishers of SQUARE ENIX? interactive entertainment products in the Americas, Europe and across PAL territories, today announced fans of the popular KINGDOM HEARTS series will be able to experience a new 3-D adventure next year with the North American and European release of KINGDOM HEARTS 3D [Dream Drop Distance], specifically for the Nintendo 3DS™ system.

Features

• Dual protagonists – Play as the two most popular characters of the franchise, Sora and Riku.
• “Free-flow” action – Enjoy fast and effortless movements while interacting with the environment and performing acrobatic attacks.
• Brand-new creatures –Dream Eaters inhabit the Sleeping Worlds, and are split into two categories: Spirits and Nightmares. Recruit over 50 different types of Spirits as allies to fight alongside Sora and Riku.
• New Disney worlds –Beloved Disney worlds and characters, such as La Cit? des Cloches (The Hunchback of Notre Dame), make their series debut.
• Story progression – With updated looks for Sora and Riku, and the impending conflict made clear, this title is a big step forward in the series.

Product Summary
Title KINGDOM HEARTS 3D [Dream Drop Distance]
Platform Nintendo 3DS
Genre RPG
Release Date 2012
MSRP TBD
Copyright ? Disney. Developed by SQUARE ENIX









localized trailer coming soon.


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 20, 2011)

Vanitas is in Xehanort like Ventus is in Sora...
Ingenius.

If that's the case then when Xehanort and Sora clash, maybe the X-blade will be formed because of the two opposing hearts.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 20, 2011)

I still need to watch the trailer, but I heard it was amazing. Can't wait to watch it.

Also, localization confirmation already is awesome. The earlier it's announced, the earlier we'll get it (hopefully). At least they're localizing KH3D as they develop it.



"Shion" said:


> Does this actally matter SHIT  to the main storyline, or is this another pointless ass spinoff that will, in no means, matter?



Every game in the series contributes to the plot in some way. None of the games are useless. The only game closest to uselessness is Re:Coded because you can get all the important main plot details you need from watching the secret ending. But Re:Coded's gameplay was fun as hell, so it was worth playing.


----------



## Riley (Dec 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zlex8ja2eNI[/YOUTUBE]


Aye when Sora is on that piece of land in the trailer what world do you think that is? Is that like the realm of sleep equivalent of limbo from Inception or Pinnochio's world?


----------



## Velocity (Dec 20, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Vanitas is in Xehanort like Ventus is in Sora...
> Ingenius.
> 
> If that's the case then when Xehanort and Sora clash, maybe the X-blade will be formed because of the two opposing hearts.



The χ-blade thingy should totally be Sora's weapon in the final battle.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 20, 2011)

Just going to remove the spirits and play solo is what I have decided.
Looks like they aren't that smart anyway just meatbags.

[YOUTUBE]WWBRk_KwkaI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 20, 2011)

WOW the combat looks much better then Birth by Sleep. YAY do want.


----------



## Rasendori (Dec 20, 2011)

I believe Nomura will make two more handheld games before he finally gets to three, correct?

What happened during Mickey's adventure when first traveling across dimensions and what Riku was doing between CoM and 356/2 (iffy on the when exactly the riku one is supposed to take place).

I heard this a few months ago, does this still hold true?


----------



## The Jeffrey (Dec 20, 2011)

Rasendori said:


> I believe Nomura will make two more handheld games before he finally gets to three, correct?
> 
> What happened during Mickey's adventure when first traveling across dimensions and what Riku was doing between CoM and 356/2 (iffy on the when exactly the riku one is supposed to take place).
> 
> I heard this a few months ago, does this still hold true?


I don't think there's much time between CoM and 358/2. In fact, I'm pretty sure Days started while the events on CoM were still going.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 20, 2011)

The Jeffrey said:


> I don't think there's much time between CoM and 358/2. In fact, I'm pretty sure Days started while the events on CoM were still going.



Yeah, CoM happens during Days. Xemnas sends off the Castle Oblivion crew a few days into Days.


----------



## Riley (Dec 20, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Just going to remove the spirits and play solo is what I have decided.
> Looks like they aren't that smart anyway just meatbags.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]WWBRk_KwkaI[/YOUTUBE]



How could you choose to go into battle with the Dream Eater spirits? 

they're so kick-ass and adorable.


----------



## Rasendori (Dec 20, 2011)

found it :



> In the Another reports he mentions that there are four missing adventures to the Kingdom Hearts series. Mickey?s time in the Dark Realm seeking: Kingdom Key: Dark Side, Riku?s adventures in between Chain of Memories, Roxas adventure with the Organization, and Xehanort?s Past.



356 was roxas and BBS was Xehanort, first two are missing.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 20, 2011)

That trailer... I 'gasmed. I couldn't help it. It was glorious. GLORIOUS.


----------



## MossMan (Dec 20, 2011)

Nice to see the full TWEWY cast again...I knew they would put Shiki with Riku, there's just no way they would pass that up.  Beat, Rhyme, and Joshua were nice surprises too.  Now all they need to do is put in one of the TWEWY villains like Sho, and my inner fanboy will be fully satisfied.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 20, 2011)

Riley said:


> How could you choose to go into battle with the Dream Eater spirits?
> 
> they're so kick-ass and adorable.



Hmm I might just let them be killed over and over again now.
Should entertain me for 5 mins or so.


----------



## Corran (Dec 20, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> WOW the combat looks much better then Birth by Sleep. YAY do want.



It looks flashier but I don't know if it has the spell and move select ability like BBS. I couldn't see any changing of moves in the trailer. It had better be in there because that was my favourite part of the combat in BBS.
Spent hours making more powerful moves and spells.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 20, 2011)

Didn't S.E. mentioned there would be multiplayer mode for this game?


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 21, 2011)

So when does this bitch come out?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 21, 2011)

Next year.


----------



## Riley (Dec 21, 2011)

^

Don't forget in March


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 21, 2011)

^

For japan.....


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 21, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> ^
> 
> For japan.....



*cries with you*


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 21, 2011)

But at least localization was confirmed.


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 21, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> But at least localization was confirmed.



Yay!


----------



## M a t t h e w (Dec 21, 2011)




----------



## B Sharp (Dec 21, 2011)

Gahhhhh I can't wait any longerrr it looks great, I love TWEWY too


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 22, 2011)

Localization is being worked on at the same time that the game is being developed, so we should get it not too long after Japan does. :3

Also, just watched the trailer. Best trailer ever. Shit gave me chills. Can't wait to play this game.


----------



## Riley (Dec 23, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> Localization is being worked on at the same time that the game is being developed, so we should get it not too long after Japan does. :3



Fucking sweeeeeeeet 

Go NA! 




> Also, just watched the trailer. *Best trailer ever*. Shit gave me chills. Can't wait to play this game.



Is it fucking ever!


----------



## Superrazien (Dec 23, 2011)

The game looks really good. Its too bad it won't that much money if its staying on the 3DS. Square needs to port it over to PS3 or even Wii if they want to make a lot off this game.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 24, 2011)

Superrazien said:


> The game looks really good. Its too bad it won't that much money if its staying on the 3DS. Square needs to port it over to PS3 or even Wii if they want to make a lot off this game.



SE doesn't need to port anything. People with a 3DS will buy this game as soon as it comes out, and people that don't have a 3DS already will buy one to play this game. SE has been very successful, albeit a bit annoying, with putting KH games on many different consoles. SE knows by now that the fans will flock to KH no matter what console it's on.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 24, 2011)

TWEWY stuff looks cool,
the stuff animals do not,
The ending half does not bode well on my pretension scale
what's with the Lea?


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 24, 2011)

It either means that scene took place in the past before Lea became Axel (meaning a Nobody) OR it's in the future and Axel's heartless got destroyed as well meaning he reformed back into his original self.

If you mean why is he helping the King, then well he used to be Ansems apprentice so he'd be an ally of the kings to some extent, if this is the present then I dunno maybe he thinks helping them will help his friends.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 24, 2011)

It's impossible for the scene to have happened in the past. Lea did not wear a black cloak until he joined the Organization after becoming a Nobody. The most plausible theory is that when a person reforms after their Heartless and Nobody are destroyed, the reformed person is wearing whatever their Nobody was wearing when it was destroyed.

Also, Lea would be helping Mickey because he's technically a "good" guy. He never had malicious intentions. He just wanted his heart back, and would do what he had to do and do what he was told to do in order to achieve that goal. But since he recovered his feelings through his connections with Sora and Roxas, he didn't need to "get his heart back" with Xemnas' help anymore. And now that he's reformed, he does have his own heart back. He was only with Xemnas in the first place to get his heart back. Otherwise, he considered the bonds he had with Roxas (and subsequently Sora) much more important and meaningful to him. And he knows Donald and Goofy and Mickey are Sora's buddies. He's not working for the bad guys, but he's technically not working for the good guys either. He's just doing what he thinks is right, which is helping the friends of his friend. In the case of the trailer, he protects Mickey and the gang from Maleficent's burst of flames and also frees Minnie from being Pete's hostage.


----------



## Superrazien (Dec 24, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> SE doesn't need to port anything. People with a 3DS will buy this game as soon as it comes out, and people that don't have a 3DS already will buy one to play this game. SE has been very successful, albeit a bit annoying, with putting KH games on many different consoles. SE knows by now that the fans will flock to KH no matter what console it's on.



No I think your wrong. First off many Kingdom Hearts fans bought a PS3 because it was assumed Kingdom Hearts 3 would be on PS3 by now. The amount of people with a 3DS is pretty small, and I doubt most of that audience are KH fans. 

The Japanese fans may rush out to buy a 3DS for KH3D, but I think in the US and Europe it will be a much smaller base rushing out for it. Times are tough, most people don't even care about 3D, and a lot of Square fans are pissed off that Square keeps making side story KH games. I am sure KH3D will sell well for being on the 3DS. But it is not going to sell nearly as well as if they were to port it over to a more established system.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 24, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> *It's impossible for the scene to have happened in the past. Lea did not wear a black cloak until he joined the Organization after becoming a Nobody. *The most plausible theory is that when a person reforms after their Heartless and Nobody are destroyed, the reformed person is wearing whatever their Nobody was wearing when it was destroyed.



We don't know that. I mean has there been any indication that they only got the cloaks after becoming nobodies.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 24, 2011)

Also, guys, KH3D is confirmed to use a 4 GB card.



Expect a massive and awesome game. Square Enix is known for stretching the limits for KH games. For reference, BBS was about 1.4 GB, KH was a bit over 2 GB and KHII was around 3.6 GB. KH and KHII were also on 4.7 GB DVDs.

So yeah, we can expect a game that could be even longer and more massive than KHII.



Superrazien said:


> No I think your wrong. First off many Kingdom Hearts fans bought a PS3 because it was assumed Kingdom Hearts 3 would be on PS3 by now. The amount of people with a 3DS is pretty small, and I doubt most of that audience are KH fans.
> 
> The Japanese fans may rush out to buy a 3DS for KH3D, but I think in the US and Europe it will be a much smaller base rushing out for it. Times are tough, most people don't even care about 3D, and a lot of Square fans are pissed off that Square keeps making side story KH games. I am sure KH3D will sell well for being on the 3DS. But it is not going to sell nearly as well as if they were to port it over to a more established system.



Well, I think you're wrong too. I doubt "many" Kingdom Hearts fans shelled out over $500 on a PS3 just so they could hope to play KH3 in a few years. There were other reasons for people to buy a PS3, KH3 was just one of the many layers in a yummy cake. Over 3 million people in Japan own a 3DS so far, and the number keeps rising like no tomorrow. The 3DS is starting to sell like wildfire everywhere. Take your mind out of the summer months. And why shouldn't that audience be KH fans? 358/2 Days and Re:Coded was on the DS, it wasn't a stretch by any means to assume that a KH game would eventually come out for the 3DS.

It's also funny you say that, because in almost all the forums, articles, videos, etc. I've gone to about KH3D, most of the comments are "Well darn, looks like I need to get a 3DS now! I can't miss this!" People in Japan already rushed to get a 3DS for Monster Hunter 3G, and they'll rush again for KH3D. And lol, you talk like 3D is the only thing about the 3DS. The 3D is a fun gimmick, meant to enhance the game, but is not needed by any means. It is just one of the many features of the 3DS. People buy the 3DS because they see that they can play awesome games on a system that's been proven to rival the Wii's graphics and easily surpass the graphics of the Gamecube and the PS2. Also, SE fans aren't pissed about spin-offs, which this game isn't in the slightest. No KH games are spin-offs. They all contribute something to plot in some way. You can cry spin-offs when we start getting Kingdom Karts and Kingdom Hearts Puzzle Attack. And KH3D is shaping up to be the best KH game yet. Also, no, SE fans are pissed because Versus XIII is taking forever and we'll never get an announcement about KH3 until VSXIII is finished. The people that whine about the supposed "spin-offs" are ignorant and don't realize that even if we didn't have these other KH games, we still wouldn't be getting KH3 any faster. 

KH3D will not be ported, and it will be a massive success on the 3DS. Accept it.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 24, 2011)

4 gigs? so does that mean i'll have to but another card for the game?


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 24, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> We don't know that. I mean has there been any indication that they only got the cloaks after becoming nobodies.



It's more plausible to consider the idea that the Organization only began using Corridors of Darkness after becoming Nobodies, in which they would need the black cloaks to protect themselves. Before the accident which turned the original six into Nobodies, there was no indication of ever tampering with Corridors of Darkness or traveling to distant worlds at all. They did their research at Radiant Garden and had no need to use a Corridor of Darkness, thereby negating the need for a black cloak. On an interesting note, Master Xehanort is the only one to be seen in a black cloak any time before the Organization starts making any kind of move (excluding Riku and Mickey in CoM and Unknown in Kingdom Hearts Final Mix). More likely than not, Xemnas worked together with Vexen to engineer more black cloaks. The knowledge on how to manufacture black cloaks probably came during a time when Master Xehanort was able to force his way past Terra into Apprentice Xehanort's (Terranort) mind, and Terranort saw some sort of memory of it. Or perhaps after researching darkness and the heart, Apprentice Xehanort was just able to reclaim the knowledge and then put it to practical use once they began using Corridor's of Darkness after becoming Nobodies. Master Xehanort was pretty much a genius. I wouldn't doubt that the black cloak was his invention in the first place.

But don't forget that Lea was just a normal person. He wasn't part of the research team at all, just a resident of Radiant Garden. Perhaps if he was part of the research team, it could've been said that he might've obtained an experimental black cloak before becoming a Nobody. But that isn't the case. Therefore, the only plausible assumption, in my opinion, is that he received the black cloak when he joined the Organization.

Then again, this is all purely speculation using knowledge and facts we already have.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 24, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> 4 gigs? so does that mean i'll have to but another card for the game?



No no, the 3DS card is 4 GB. You can just keep your 3DS' SD card as is.  There are varied 3DS cards with different amounts of memory. It means that Square Enix is using a 3DS game card with a lot of memory on it for this game.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 24, 2011)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH............ Thats awesome! But wait i thought the SD card stored that comes with the 3DS was 2 gigs....and with the game being 4 gigs wouldn't i still have to shell out a higher gygabyte card for it?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 24, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> No no, the 3DS card is 4 GB. You can just keep your 3DS' SD card as is.  There are varied 3DS cards with different amounts of memory. It means that Square Enix is using a 3DS game card with a lot of memory on it for this game.


 Interesting that means. 3DS has now two games using 4GB. Resident Evil Revelations and now this..


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 24, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH............ Thats awesome! But wait i thought the SD card stored that comes with the 3DS was 2 gigs....and with the game being 4 gigs wouldn't i still have to shell out a higher gygabyte card for it?



Nope, the SD card is just to store other data your 3DS has, like system settings, photos, games on the 3DS itself that you got from the e-Shop and whatnot, etc. The 3DS game cards (the ones you put into the 3DS slot on the top of the system) are different. They contain the game, and the amount of memory dictates how big the game can be. Since the game card is 4 GB, this game could potentially be bigger than KHII. Actually, it very likely will be quite a lot bigger than KHII, considering the 3DS' small-ish screen and lower resolution, as well as how much SE decides to compress the game.



Malvingt2 said:


> Interesting that means. 3DS has now two games using 4GB. Resident Evil Revelations and now this..



Indeed. But unlike Capcom, I doubt Square Enix will make KH3D cost $49.99.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 24, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> Nope, the SD card is just to store other data your 3DS has, like system settings, photos, games on the 3DS itself that you got from the e-Shop and whatnot, etc. The 3DS game cards (the ones you put into the 3DS slot on the top of the system) are different. They contain the game, and the amount of memory dictates how big the game can be. Since the game card is 4 GB, this game could potentially be bigger than KHII. Actually, it very likely will be quite a lot bigger than KHII, considering the 3DS' small-ish screen and lower resolution, as well as how much SE decides to compress the game.



Thats........just.......... Ok just from hearing this i'm even more hyped for Kingdom Hearts Dream Drop Distance than ever.  But really dude, thanks for sorting out the difference between the SD card and Game Card because i was confused at first. Anyhow if this Game could really surpass KH2's storage then damn! For a freakin Handheld nintendo really did outstanding with the 3DS's compacity.


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 24, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> The χ-blade thingy should totally be Sora's weapon in the final battle.



No way man....No way..

Sora's got to go up against the X-blade.
I just hope we get another II against 1 battle or more in the finale.
Would be sweet to see all the Keyblade Masters going up against one foe.

dunno if you guys posted the sub trailer


----------



## Stunna (Dec 24, 2011)

I want a one on one between Sora and Xehanort as the final battle. 

Everyone else should be preoccupied in a war or something.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 24, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Interesting that means. 3DS has now two games using 4GB. Resident Evil Revelations and now this..



Actually, there are four games in the making that will use 4GB cards, KH3D, RE:Revelations, MGS3D, and Love Plus.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 24, 2011)

First Tsurugi said:


> Actually, there are four games in the making that will use 4GB cards, KH3D, RE:Revelations, MGS3D, and Love Plus.


 yeah I was wrong. Saw the info and posted it in the 3DS Thread. Really interesting stuff.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 24, 2011)

Just so everyone knows, KH3 is not the end of KH  its the end of the xehanort saga apparently


----------



## The Jeffrey (Dec 24, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Just so everyone knows, KH3 is not the end of KH  its the end of the xehanort saga apparently



Yeah, I was surprised at the number of people thinking it would end.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 24, 2011)

I kinda knew that from before, but i wonder who the next major villian would be.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 24, 2011)

Whoever it is, i hope by the time KH3 rolls around, Nomura has fully established Kairi as the third part of the team 

If he does that, i might forgive him turning the plot into a convoluted mess with all these side stories


----------



## Stunna (Dec 24, 2011)

I want it to end at 3. Everything's leading up to it, all the doors are closing, character developments reaching their conclusions... just end it.

EDIT: Oh, and I want Aqua to train Kairi.


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 24, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> I kinda knew that from before, but i wonder who the next major villian would be.



Sora's story apparently continues so I hope it's Ventus/Vanitas.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 24, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> I kinda knew that from before, but i wonder who the next major villian would be.



God Sho Minamimoto only right answer.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 24, 2011)

If they continue, Vanitas is the only character I'd be satisfied with being the villain. It'd be sort of cool if Xehanort planned for him to be a fail-safe in case he failed in his mission.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 25, 2011)

Vanitas would be my favorite pick for the next villain. Though we don't entirely know what "end of the Xehanort saga" means. Does it mean he is no longer the main villain? Does it mean he won't be mentioned that much anymore? Etc.? If Vanitas becomes the next major villain, you can bet there will be substantial talk about Xehanort. Especially if Vanitas actually is Xehanort's fail-safe, as Stunna proposed. If the next "saga" in Kingdom Hearts, though, retains most of the characters we already know, then it would be kind of random for a brand new villain to just appear out of nowhere all "lolsup." Which is why I turn to Vanitas, as he really has the potential to become a main villain, in my opinion.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 25, 2011)

Yeah, I agree. I'm personally in favor of Kingdom Hearts III being the final installment in the whole series, but Vanitas would be cool if not.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 25, 2011)

Vanitas is part of all this mess created by Xehanort, so he should be dealt with within this saga, KH4 should have completely new villains.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 25, 2011)

I think Sora, Riku Kairi will probably be around till they are adults 

A few years ago(like 4 or 5) Nomura said he had enough ideas for about 6 KH numbered installments(not a rumor, that's what he actually said mind you), so i guess disney wants it to go on as far as possible


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 25, 2011)

Vantias as the next main villian = Do want.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 25, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> I think Sora, Riku Kairi will probably be around till they are adults


If that happens I want Quack Pack Huey, Dewey, and Louie.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 25, 2011)

I wanna see Sora establish a new Keyblade Master Council after the Xehanort saga, ala Luke Skywalker in the expanded universe.


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 25, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> Vanitas would be my favorite pick for the next villain. Though we don't entirely know what "end of the Xehanort saga" means. Does it mean he is no longer the main villain? Does it mean he won't be mentioned that much anymore? Etc.? If Vanitas becomes the next major villain, you can bet there will be substantial talk about Xehanort. Especially if Vanitas actually is Xehanort's fail-safe, as Stunna proposed. If the next "saga" in Kingdom Hearts, though, retains most of the characters we already know, then it would be kind of random for a brand new villain to just appear out of nowhere all "lolsup." Which is why I turn to Vanitas, as he really has the potential to become a main villain, in my opinion.



Vanitas is pure darkness, if Xehanort died permanent he probably wouldn't give too shits for long, if anything it would make him stronger .

Eh I hope Vanitas and Ventus become whole again.
If Xehanort took Ventus as the apprentice because he was the best host, then I want Ventus to be complete and go rouge like an anikin skywalker who didn't get gimped.

If Vanitas didn't fuse I'd hope his goal would be to separate everyones hearts into two like his.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 25, 2011)

Terra's already the Anakin of the series. There's no way Ventus would turn to darkness after watching what it did to his closest friends and the whole world.


----------



## The Jeffrey (Dec 25, 2011)

Is it even possible for Ventus to turn to darkness. 

I mean, isn't he mostly (or completely) light?


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 25, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> It's more plausible to consider the idea that the Organization only began using Corridors of Darkness after becoming Nobodies, in which they would need the black cloaks to protect themselves. Before the accident which turned the original six into Nobodies, there was no indication of ever tampering with Corridors of Darkness or traveling to distant worlds at all. They did their research at Radiant Garden and had no need to use a Corridor of Darkness, thereby negating the need for a black cloak. On an interesting note, Master Xehanort is the only one to be seen in a black cloak any time before the Organization starts making any kind of move (excluding Riku and Mickey in CoM and Unknown in Kingdom Hearts Final Mix). More likely than not, Xemnas worked together with Vexen to engineer more black cloaks. The knowledge on how to manufacture black cloaks probably came during a time when Master Xehanort was able to force his way past Terra into Apprentice Xehanort's (Terranort) mind, and Terranort saw some sort of memory of it. Or perhaps after researching darkness and the heart, Apprentice Xehanort was just able to reclaim the knowledge and then put it to practical use once they began using Corridor's of Darkness after becoming Nobodies. Master Xehanort was pretty much a genius. I wouldn't doubt that the black cloak was his invention in the first place.
> 
> But don't forget that Lea was just a normal person. He wasn't part of the research team at all, just a resident of Radiant Garden. Perhaps if he was part of the research team, it could've been said that he might've obtained an experimental black cloak before becoming a Nobody. But that isn't the case. Therefore, the only plausible assumption, in my opinion, is that he received the black cloak when he joined the Organization.
> 
> Then again, this is all purely speculation using knowledge and facts we already have.



True but didn't the end of BBS imply he was heading to the castle to try to become an apprentice?



The Jeffrey said:


> Is it even possible for Ventus to turn to darkness.
> 
> I mean, isn't he mostly (or completely) light?



That's only because he was incomplete once he's restored to his true self he should have his darkness/Vanitas back.


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 25, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Terra's already the Anakin of the series. There's no way Ventus would turn to darkness after watching what it did to his closest friends and the whole world.





The Jeffrey said:


> Is it even possible for Ventus to turn to darkness.
> 
> I mean, isn't he mostly (or completely) light?



Ventus can't go into darkness as he is now, because his heart is completely light but that's only because Xehanort seperated his darkness creating Vanitas.
If they join up again, Ventus would have a significant amount of darkness in him. 
Hell in BBS they impartially formed and Vanitas took over...but since Vanitas...is ventus...it's still technically Ventus.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 25, 2011)

Easy solution: Don't reunite them. Destroy Vanitas separately.


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 26, 2011)

Or destroy Ventus seperately .


----------



## Stunna (Dec 26, 2011)

That... that doesn't solve anything.


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 26, 2011)

Solves the threat of them reuniting  .
Helps prevent the X-blade too.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 26, 2011)

Ventus and Vanitas aren't the only two capable of forging the x-Blade. Anything of pure light and pure darkness could do that. Kairi and Xehanort could fuse to make a x-Blade.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 26, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> True but didn't the end of BBS imply he was heading to the castle to try to become an apprentice?



He tried to get into the castle, but he got kicked out by the guards Aeleus and Dilan (who would later be Lexaeus and Xaldin). At least that's what the general consensus is, I believe. Lea always wanted to be recognized, and he was always a bit pissy that he couldn't go in the castle. It's funny to see how cool-headed and timid Isa was. Saix just seems like a completely different person.

Mind you, Lea and Isa were just kids, while the research team (and the guards) were comprised of adults. They would probably never let children inside.


----------



## Riley (Dec 26, 2011)

Stunna said:


> If they continue, Vanitas is the only character I'd be satisfied with being the villain. It'd be sort of cool if Xehanort planned for him to be a fail-safe in case he failed in his mission.



Fuck that shit. Vanitas always gave me the impression of being the sort of dude that serves under the big villains on the promise he gets to go wild. Similar to how he was trailing back and forth between picking Aqua or Ven as the one he'll use for the X-blade. On another note anyone else nearly shit themselves that Vanitas knows that Sora is harboring Ven's heart?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 26, 2011)

Something about the trailer confuses me: Is that Lea pre-Nobody, or post-Nobody? He's seen conversing with Aeleus and Dilan, but also saving Mickey, Donald, Goofy, and Minnie. Also, why does Xehanort look so young? I mean, he looked like he was about fifteen.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 26, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Ventus and Vanitas aren't the only two capable of forging the x-Blade. *Anything of pure light and pure darkness could do that. Kairi and Xehanort could fuse to make a x-Blade.*



This right here is my long standing crack theory of part of the plot of KH3. Evil Kairi wielding the X-blade needs to happen.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 26, 2011)

Stunna said:


> That... that doesn't solve anything.



You dare question Eraqus' wisdom!


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 26, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Ventus and Vanitas aren't the only two capable of forging the x-Blade. Anything of pure light and pure darkness could do that. Kairi and Xehanort could fuse to make a x-Blade.


Yes other's can forge it but it's not as easy to do with others then it is for Ven and Vanitas.
Kairi isn't strong enough to forge it either and Xehanort would curb stomp her so hard it wouldn't form .




Riley said:


> Fuck that shit. Vanitas always gave me the impression of being the sort of dude that serves under the big villains on the promise he gets to go wild. Similar to how he was trailing back and forth between picking Aqua or Ven as the one he'll use for the X-blade. On another note anyone else nearly shit themselves that Vanitas knows that Sora is harboring Ven's heart?


Time for his independence.
I grinned at Vanitas knowing but then again, he and Ventus are always connected.


How do you guys think Roxas & Ventus will play out?
Will Roxas just remember he is Ventus or something? Or will all of Roxas's memories go to Sora, and Ventus won't remember anything past when he fell asleep?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 26, 2011)

I forgot that the fusees had to be of equivalent power.


----------



## Rasendori (Dec 27, 2011)

I would rather Roxas just become Ventus or something. I liked him more than Sora, and I'll be pissed as fuck if Axel isn't "complete" and ends up abandoning his old personality for Lea's.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 27, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Something about the trailer confuses me: Is that Lea pre-Nobody, or post-Nobody? He's seen conversing with Aeleus and Dilan, but also saving Mickey, Donald, Goofy, and Minnie. Also, why does Xehanort look so young? I mean, he looked like he was about fifteen.



The thing is, if it was pre-Nobody, why wouldn't Mickey, Donald and Goofy recognize him in CoM or KH2?

Also, about conversing with Aeleus and Dilan... perhaps it could be a sleeping Radiant Garden? Or maybe Aeleus and Dilan reformed just like Lea did, and they went back to their old romping grounds. Who knows. The trailer really just creates more questions than it answers, which is fine with me.

And as for Xehanort... well, everyone looks younger now it seems. Sora and Riku do, why shouldn't Xehanort? Who knows how the Realm of Sleep actually works. But, since Terra was in his late teens when he was taken over by Master Xehanort and became Terranort, it's not that farfetched for him to look 15.


----------



## Riley (Dec 27, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Something about the trailer confuses me: Is that Lea pre-Nobody, or post-Nobody?



Eh, I'm guessing pre-nobody. Although, we didn't get to see Donald and Goofy's reaction seeing as they meet him in KH2.



> Also, why does Xehanort look so young? I mean, he looked like he was about fifteen.



It's a possibility that him regaining his original form he's reverted back to a younger form or he's obtained some type of power that has allowed him to go back to a younger age.


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 27, 2011)

It's Lea post-nobody.
What I wonder is what Lea is supposed to be saved from.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2011)

What do you mean? Saved from what?

Oh, and I wanna see Mickey duel Xehanort. I imagine it'd play out like Yoda versus Sidious.


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 27, 2011)

Nomura said the people in the BBS FM secret ending shown are people Sora's supposed to help, but that the reason Axel didn't say Sora's name is because he needs something different or something like that.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2011)

I thought only the people that said his name needed his saving. Maybe he needs help finding Roxas or something.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 27, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> It's Lea post-nobody.
> What I wonder is what Lea is supposed to be saved from.



Actually I thought he wasn't part of the saved he didn't say Sora's name in that scene with Roxas an Xion. And he probably just needs friends.


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 27, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I thought only the people that said his name needed his saving. Maybe he needs help finding Roxas or something.





> Though he?s a member of Organization XIII, Axel is shown in the end of Reoded in the memories of ?pain??
> 
> Nomura: Since healing the necessary ?pain? of Axel?s is different than with other people, if he is revived he will take a form like Xehanort?s. In the end of the story, Namine says, ?Those whose memories are sleeping inside Sora need relief.? In the Birth by Sleep secret cutscene ?Blank Points?, certain characters call out to Sora, however in that scene Axel is the only one who appears and doesn?t say Sora?s name out loud.



Eh maybe that Pain is just missing Roxas.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 28, 2011)

In a form similar to Xehanort. I wonder if Lea is more powerful than Axel was.


----------



## DedValve (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm hyped about KHDD and all but...what the fuck are you guys all talking about?

This is what I get for not getting all consoles and all fucking handhelds and studying the story knee deep. :<

Fuck the side stories are more important than the main ones, what exactly happens in BBS?


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 28, 2011)

Long or Short version?


----------



## DedValve (Dec 28, 2011)

whatever doesn't have me scratching my head when I play ddd


----------



## Esura (Dec 28, 2011)

DedValve said:


> whatever doesn't have me scratching my head when I play ddd



So you'd want the long story then.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 28, 2011)

Watch the cutscenes online.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 28, 2011)

Well okay. It turns out that 10-11 years before the first game keybladers were an established order (think Jedi). The game stars 3 keyblade apprentices, Terra, Aqua, and Ven. All of whom are students of Keyblade Master Eraqus. The night game starts the night before Terra and Aqua take their mark of mastery exam. Nothing really happens then except mino character building.

The Day of the exam we learn Eraqus has invited his old friend and fellow Keyblade master Xehanort to watch over the test. During the dueling part of the test Terra seems to release some Dark Energy because of this he fails the test, meaning Aqua is the only one to become a master.

Later on Terra speaks to Master Xehanort who convinces him traveling the worlds is the best things to do to master his power, so he leaves. While this was going on a Masked boy named Vanitas (who claims to be Xehanorts apprentice) confronts Ventus in his room telling him that Terra is leaving. Ventus rushes out in time to see Terra leave, and decides to chase him. Eraqus and Aqua who were busy discussing the duties of masters come out in time to see this and Eraqus instructs Aqua to follow the two of them.

The next part is a little Hazy.
But basically Sleeping beauty, Cinderella, and Snow-white worlds happen. And it's basically. Terra with good intentions fucks shit up, Ven does his own thing or helps makes things slightly better, Aqua comes and fixes crap.

Then while traveling to his next world Ventus is intercepted by Vanitas, who gets him to land in an unknown world. They fight. Vanitas kicks his ass. Mikey appears, and helps  Ventus fight him off.

Then they meet at Radiant Garden. We see the original 6 members of Organization 13, and Kiari here. We learn that Briag (Xigbar) first met Master Xehanort here. Master Xehanort convinces him to help fuck shit up. Terra and Briag fight, Terra uses his darkness to end the fight Destroying Briag eye in the process. 

And gog damn this is long (and I'm pretty sure I'm not as detailed as I should be) just watch the videos.



I'd watch the Final Mix ones since english sounds and any part that isn't has subtitles anyway. Though Terra and to a lesser extent Aqua are kinda crappy in the English.

Also guys I just remembered did we ever find out why Vanitas didn't try to kill Aqua after the fight in Neverland, I mean he lost the fight but he had to have woken up first.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 28, 2011)

No offense to Noob, but I recommend a more detailed analysis than that.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 28, 2011)

Yeah I know but it's late, if he still hasn't watched them by the time I next log on I'll post a detail summary of events.


----------



## DedValve (Dec 28, 2011)

saw the first 30 minutes of vend cutscenes but I can't be bothered watch in.g anymore. Watching games, even if it's just the cutscenes aren't appealing to me at all. But I understood your wall of text.

So basically xenohart wants terra to be evil because he's a dick. Rox- I mean ventus is the kindhearted naive kid who tries to stop him and aqua is the responsible one that fixes the mess? Well I'll just skip to the last cutscenes to see what happens to them, such as wwho vanitas is and what exactly is xenoheart. My memory of kh1, 2 and the ds one are all fuzzy.
big question, why does ventus look exactly like roxas who is soras nobody? What connection is there?


----------



## Riley (Dec 28, 2011)

Although, I was reluctant to admit it I think agree that the Lea in the KH 3D Jump Festa trailer is post-nobody. According to this theory I saw on forums Khinsider I think Lea's reason for appearing before Donald, Goofy, and Mickey is he's asking them to help save his childhood friend Isa/Saix. 

To begin the introduction to this theory I believe it is because Isa/Saix is possessed by Master Xehanort same with Braig, and Vanitas as well. However, his is a differen case(will elaborate on later). In a way those two are kinda soul jars/horcruxes of Master Xehanort in case something were ever to happen to his back-up plans(for example: the loss of his memory when he obtained Terra's body, the destruction of both his Heartless, Nobody being defeated). Going on further I would like point out after Terra's scuffle with Braig in Radiant Garden when we see him in the Keyblade Graveyard his eyes are yellow.

In Nomura's notes he states

*Eye color in Kingdom Hearts


Are yellow eyes associated with darkness?

*No, yellow eyes are associated with Xehanort. Terra stepped into darkness to the point where his entire body started "glowing" with it, yet at no point in time did his eyes turn yellow.

Young Master Xehanort, before he even discovered darkness, had yellow eyes on Destiny Islands(the front of his model has yellow eyes).

Braig, who voluntarily allied himself with Xehanort, on the other hand, had his eyes turn yellow and his ears turn pointy like Xehanort.


Saix, who was treated like a second-in-command by Xemnas, and who really had embraced his identity as Saix, rather than hanging on to his identity as Isa, was another org member who had yellow eyes.


Riku's eyes were only seen as orange when he was IN Ansem SoD's form, *there is no evidence showing that he had yellow or orange eyes under the blind-fold, in fact, Days shows him having the same blue eyes under the blindfold.


*Conclusion: Yellow eyes being equivalent to darkness is a misplaced fan interpretation.
More conclusive conclusion: Nomura also said yellow eyes are associated with Xehanort.




*Why does Apprentice Xehanort have brown eyes?

*This isn't really well known at all, he was STILL experimenting with darkness at this time. In all likelhood, brown eyes were meant to show ambiguity as to whether he was primarily Xehanort or Terra at the time.



Why do Xemnas and Ansem SoD have Orange eyes instead of Yellow?

Look at DiZ's eyes, look at them in the flashback in BBS while he is holding ienzo's hand. Look at them in *any *scene. DiZ has orange eyes.

Apprentice Xehanort was Ansem's apprentice.

Apprentice Xehanort *took Ansem's name.


Xemnas and Ansem SoD have orange eyes to reflect on them taking Ansem's identity and how they were once his student.

Eye color in KH is determined by who you are associated with, not by any amount of light or darkness in the heart.
*


For further evidence to cement my theory there's also Xehanort's cryptic words to Terra when they're battling out in his body in KH BBS Secret Ending. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jNqB_w7ZMWQ[/YOUTUBE]




> "Brave words, to be sure. But I'm a patient man. We can take as much time as we need to settle this little property dispute. However, know this— You are just one of many roads that I might choose to take. Trust me. I made certain of that."



Or as he said in the original version:



> "The seeds are already sown."



Another theory that I have that I gained from looking at a KH website. As usual I think Master Xehanort is going back to his original plan to summon the X-blade and is trying to take over the RoS(Realm of Sleep) to get to Ven.

Now here the theory that posted in the KH forums in full



> Now, there’s a very real possibility that MX inheritted some or all of the memories/knowledge attained from Xemnas. And we know Xemnas had the right idea about where to look for Ven. I think MX will continue this pursuit using what he knows from Xemnas. He needs to find the Chamber of Waking.
> 
> How do you find the Chamber of Waking when you could be right under its nose in Castle Oblivion but never reach it? The Chamber of Repose. Remember, “With the Chamber of Repose comes the Chamber of Waking.” The Chamber of Repose is a tool meant to find the Chamber of Waking.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stunna (Dec 28, 2011)

> So basically xenohart wants terra to be evil because he's a dick. Rox- I mean ventus is the kindhearted naive kid who tries to stop him and aqua is the responsible one that fixes the mess? Well I'll just skip to the last cutscenes to see what happens to them, such as wwho vanitas is and what exactly is xenoheart. My memory of kh1, 2 and the ds one are all fuzzy.
> big question, why does ventus look exactly like roxas who is soras nobody? What connection is there?


To be more precise: Xehanort wants to turn Terra to the dark side so hat he can possess his body so as to live long enough to see his plans meet fruition; Xehanort separated Ventus' heart into two: one of pure light, and one of darkness, so as to force them to re-fuse to forge the X-Blade; and Aqua is sent by Xehanort to recover both of them.

Roxas looks like Ventus because after he and Vanitas, his dark side, fuse, he and Aqua work together (Ventus from within) to destroy the newly created X-Blade. In the process, Ventus' heart is shattered and takes refuge within a young Sora, which is why he can utilize the Keyblade and his Nobody looks like Ventus.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 28, 2011)

DedValve said:


> saw the first 30 minutes of vend cutscenes but I can't be bothered watch in.g anymore. Watching games, even if it's just the cutscenes aren't appealing to me at all. But I understood your wall of text.
> 
> So basically xenohart wants terra to be evil because he's a dick. Rox- I mean ventus is the kindhearted naive kid who tries to stop him and aqua is the responsible one that fixes the mess? Well I'll just skip to the last cutscenes to see what happens to them, such as wwho vanitas is and what exactly is xenoheart. My memory of kh1, 2 and the ds one are all fuzzy.
> big question, why does ventus look exactly like roxas who is soras nobody? What connection is there?



I'll post a huge tl;dr later, because that wall of text is barely anything.


----------



## Riley (Dec 28, 2011)

Eh, ain't anyone gonna comment on the theory I posted?


----------



## UltimateFighter1 (Dec 28, 2011)

Stunna said:


> To be more precise: Xehanort wants to turn Terra to the dark side so hat he can possess his body so as to live long enough to see his plans meet fruition; Xehanort separated Ventus' heart into two: one of pure light, and one of darkness, so as to force them to re-fuse to forge the X-Blade; and Aqua is sent *by Xehanort *to recover both of them.
> 
> Roxas looks like Ventus because after he and Vanitas, his dark side, fuse, he and Aqua work together (Ventus from within) to destroy the newly created X-Blade. In the process, Ventus' heart is shattered and takes refuge within a young Sora, which is why he can utilize the Keyblade and his Nobody looks like Ventus.



You mean Master Eraqus?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 28, 2011)

lol           yeah


----------



## Stunna (Dec 28, 2011)

Riley said:


> Eh, ain't anyone gonna comment on the theory I posted?


Can you slim it down some? I'm playing Skyrim and don't wanna read a lot right now. /lazy


----------



## Riley (Dec 28, 2011)

@Stunna

 .....

Alright 

 alright hold


----------



## Riley (Dec 28, 2011)

I slimmed the theory as much as I could:

check it out: 

Although, I was reluctant to admit it I think agree that the Lea in the KH 3D Jump Festa trailer is post-nobody. According to this theory I saw on forums Khinsider I think Lea's reason for appearing before Donald, Goofy, and Mickey is he's asking them to help save his childhood friend Isa/Saix. 

To begin the introduction to this theory I believe it is because Isa/Saix is possessed by Master Xehanort same with Braig, and Vanitas as well. However, his is a differen case(will elaborate on later). In a way those two are kinda soul jars/horcruxes of Master Xehanort in case something were ever to happen to his back-up plans(for example: the loss of his memory when he obtained Terra's body, the destruction of both his Heartless, Nobody being defeated). Going on further I would like point out after Terra's scuffle with Braig in Radiant Garden when we see him in the Keyblade Graveyard his eyes are yellow.

More conclusive conclusion: Nomura also said yellow eyes are associated with Xehanort.

Why does Apprentice Xehanort have brown eyes?

This isn't really well known at all, he was STILL experimenting with darkness at this time. In all likelhood, brown eyes were meant to show ambiguity as to whether he was primarily Xehanort or Terra at the time.


Why do Xemnas and Ansem SoD have Orange eyes instead of Yellow?

Look at DiZ's eyes, look at them in the flashback in BBS while he is holding ienzo's hand. Look at them in *any* scene. DiZ has orange eyes.

Apprentice Xehanort was Ansem's apprentice.

Apprentice Xehanort took Ansem's name.

Xemnas and Ansem SoD have orange eyes to reflect on them taking Ansem's identity and how they were once his student.

Eye color in KH is determined by who you are associated with, not by any amount of light or darkness in the heart.

For further evidence to cement my theory there's also Xehanort's cryptic words to Terra when they're battling out in his body in KH BBS Secret Ending. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jNqB_w7ZMWQ[/YOUTUBE]


> "Brave words, to be sure. But I'm a patient man. We can take as much time as we need to settle this little property dispute. However, know this— You are just one of many roads that I might choose to take. Trust me. I made certain of that."



Or as he said in the original version:



> "The seeds are already sown."



Another theory that I have that I gained from looking at a KH website. As usual I think Master Xehanort is going back to his original plan to summon the X-blade and is trying to take over the RoS(Realm of Sleep) to get to Ven.

*Now here the theory that posted in the KH forums in full*
Now, there’s a very real possibility that MX inheritted some or all of the memories/knowledge attained from Xemnas. And we know Xemnas had the right idea about where to look for Ven. I think MX will continue this pursuit using what he knows from Xemnas. He needs to find the Chamber of Waking.

How do you find the Chamber of Waking when you could be right under its nose in Castle Oblivion but never reach it? The Chamber of Repose. Remember, “With the Chamber of Repose comes the Chamber of Waking.” The Chamber of Repose is a tool meant to find the Chamber of Waking.

But how? For starters, I think the name of the chamber alone heavily implies that the Chamber of Repose is connected to the Realm of Sleep. So it is a means of accessing the Realm of Sleep. But it has to be more than that (I mean, I think we’ll see through Sora and Riku that there are other methods of entering the Realm of Sleep, so that can’t be what makes the chamber special). Perhaps the chamber gives one some kind of dominion over sleep. Control of the Dream Eaters. That is why we see (presumably) Young Xehanort summoning a Dream Eater.

As an aside, I absolutely believe that the hooded figure there is YX. He has the exact same young/slim figure.

But what could the Dream Eaters possibly do which would allow them to give you access to the Chamber of Waking? Remember, finding them allows you to find the keyholes of sleep, which can be used to free the worlds from their slumber.

So, I think Xehanort is using them to sniff out a particular keyhole of sleep. The Land of Departure’s keyhole. Even though Castle Oblivion exists in the real world in place of LoD, I believe LoD itself is one of the worlds which rests in the RoS. Thus, by finding and using its keyhole (where Ven is I would guess), one would wake up the world and revert CO into LoD. This would essentially bypass the need for Aqua, as Xehanort would now have total access to Ven.

Well, not quite. He still needs the most essential ingredient, his heart. And from what we can gather, YX knows Ven’s heart is in Sora. He needs Ven’s body and Sora for Ven’s heart to put the pieces back together (and this is what it seems to be foreshadowing in the BbSv2 trailer when we see Ven disappear from the Chamber of Waking and Sora from Destiny Island). Not quite sure how he’ll accomplish this, though. Perhaps he’ll do to Sora what he did to Ven, split his heart (ie detach Ven’s heart), but then redirect the detached part into Ven’s vessel.

Then he would just need the dark half. Vanitas. Now, I know it’s been said, but I absolutely agree with the theory that Vanitas’ heart resides in Xehanort. The trailer itself hints as much.

“Aren’t there hearts confined within you too?”


----------



## Stunna (Dec 28, 2011)

Alright will read soon.


----------



## Riley (Dec 28, 2011)

Better now?

EDIT: Sweet


----------



## DedValve (Dec 28, 2011)

So why does Riku and Sora look so young this time around? For a second I thought this was another prequel story but this is after KH2. Riku looks especially more like his KH1 self than his KH2 self.


----------



## Riley (Dec 28, 2011)

@Dedvalue

I believe that's an effect of the realm of sleep. Sort of like inception people who are asleep or from a world like the crew from TWEY.


----------



## M a t t h e w (Dec 30, 2011)

Kingdom Hearts 3D: Dream Drop Distance ~ Jump Festa 2012

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vmls5-SSpd0&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Riley (Dec 30, 2011)

^

Welcome to news that was a week ago.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 11, 2012)

*Fantasia World Confirmed in Kingdom hearts: Dream Drop Distance*



3 Mickeys in a row!!!!!! :WOW


----------



## Stunna (Jan 11, 2012)

I was hoping that _Tron Legacy_ would be saved for Kingdom Hearts III.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 11, 2012)

Weel at least with it being in DDD we won't have to wait for god knows how long.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 11, 2012)

Me too, i want some fucking daft punk techno beats as i'm next genning around badass  whatever that means


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 12, 2012)

Fantasia world confirmed, name of the world will be "Symphony of Sorcery."


----------



## Stunna (Jan 12, 2012)

That'd be an interesting mini-game world. Another one I'd hope they'd reserve for Kingdom Hearts III, but hey, at least we get it.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 12, 2012)

All i want is to be able to fight other fuckers online. 

Oh, and to do story mode with other fuckers... online...

Oh, and a badass game..... with online.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 13, 2012)

I don't want Fantasia to be a mini-game world. I want to see stuff actually happen. This game is shaping up to be even more awesome, and the more Mickey is even better. Now, you might be thinking "Three Musketeers and Fantasia? Fuck Mickey", but hear me out. Nomura already stated that he wanted to do a game focusing more on Mickey. While I doubt this game is going to be that one, just imagine this. Some of the sleeping worlds we're going to have Mickey before he was a keyblade master... perhaps just a keyblade master in training. I mean, in the Three Musketeers world, Mickey is already confirmed to be saying to Sora/Riku that he knows there are other worlds out there, implying that he did indeed come from a different world. He could already be training to be a keyblade master. Isn't it kind of neat that Sora and Riku are learning how to become keyblade masters themselves... along with Mickey? Going through the same trials WITH Mickey as Mickey did himself when it was actually happening (not in the realm of sleep). Even more indicative of this is the Fantasia world itself, when Mickey was already Yen Sid's apprentice.

Maybe I'm just optimistic, but I think it's very cool that Sora and Riku are becoming masters alongside Mickey (who is also becoming a master in the sleeping worlds).

That, and I think it would be awesome to see Yen Sid (wielding a keyblade), sorcerer Mickey (wielding a keyblade) and Sora fight Chernabog 3-on-1 in the Fantasia world.

Not to mention, Mysterious Tower is in the Fantasia world as well... perhaps something happens that forces Yen Sid to break away the Mysterious Tower while the rest of the Fantasia world "goes away"? We could see such a scenario as well.

There are many possibilities!


----------



## Stunna (Jan 13, 2012)

I like that idea. I just don't know how they're gonna make an artistic film like _Fantasia_ into an action world without focusing the majority on "Night on Bald Mountain" and "The Sorcerer's Apprentice." Not that there's anything wrong with _that..._ but at that point you might as well re-use Yen Sid's Tower.

EDIT: Unless they pull a Steamboat Willie and open up portals.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 13, 2012)

*Kingdom Hearts Dream Drop Distance: System Gameplay*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vRpCcBTmntM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Jeffrey (Jan 13, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vRpCcBTmntM[/YOUTUBE]



Wow. I was a bit skeptical about the game being on the 3DS but the gameplay looks pretty smooth.


----------



## Badalight (Jan 13, 2012)

Looks like this game has character from BBS and 358/2 days... i seriously have to play all of those to understand the story in this one?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 13, 2012)

_Birth by Sleep..._ yes. _358/2?_ Nah. I never beat that game. You'd wanna know what happens though.


----------



## Disaresta (Jan 14, 2012)

I LOVE THIS SERIES AS MUCH AS THE LAST PERSON. AND WILL UNDOUBTEDLY BUY THIS GAME SHOULD I COME INTO POSSESSION OF A 3DS BUT HOLY FUCK...THESE WORLDS ARE BALLS..


----------



## Stunna (Jan 15, 2012)

Does anyone think they'll ever feature a world based off of a Studio Ghibli film?


----------



## zenieth (Jan 15, 2012)

>fantasia

FUCK

FUCKING

FUCK


----------



## zenieth (Jan 15, 2012)

Disaresta said:


> I LOVE THIS SERIES AS MUCH AS THE LAST PERSON. AND WILL UNDOUBTEDLY BUY THIS GAME SHOULD I COME INTO POSSESSION OF A 3DS BUT HOLY FUCK...THESE WORLDS ARE BALLS..



>Fantasia
>balls
>negged


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 15, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Does anyone think they'll ever feature a world based off of a Studio Ghibli film?



Highly doubtful.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 15, 2012)

Imagine AKIRA appearing in Kingdom Hearts!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 15, 2012)

i don't see it.


If Noctis were to ever appear in KH, that would be the next best thing i guess


----------



## Stunna (Jan 15, 2012)

I would love for Totoro or Haku to become summons. Or for the bathhouse from _Spirited Away_ or Irontown from _Princess Mononoke_ to become worlds. That would be sick.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 15, 2012)

Noctis + Kingdom Hearts = SHUT UP AND TAKE MAH MONEH NOMURA


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 16, 2012)

Noctis appearing in a different franchise before Versus XIII is out. Wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 16, 2012)

Hahaha

cancelled project


----------



## Bender (Jan 18, 2012)

News update on KH 3D development + online multiplayer + news concerning KH3D's ending 



> *Spoiler*: _Scans of the Interview~ :3_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 19, 2012)

Square Enix announced on Thursday that it will release its Kingdom Hearts 3D [Dream Drop Distance] game in Japan on March 29 in three editions, including one that bundles a Nintendo 3DS system with an exclusive design.

The limited first edition of the game will include an augmented-reality card as a bonus for 6,090 yen (about US$79). The "Kingdom Hearts 3D [Dream Drop Distance] Kingdom Hearts Edition" set will bundle the game itself with the exclusive Kingdom Hearts Nintendo 3DS unit for a price to be announced later. Finally, a tentatively titled "Kingdom Hearts 10th Anniversary Box" will also ship simultaneously with the other editions, although its price and contents will be announced later.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 19, 2012)

If that anniversary box is PS3 versions of the Final Mix versions of previous games. All of my money.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 19, 2012)

The 10th Anniversary box might actually be the PS3 remake of Kingdom Hearts that Nomura has been interested in doing. If it was a PS3 remake of Final Mix (the Japanese would accept no less) and we got it as well, that would be awesome. If only we got KH2 Final Mix as well...


----------



## Stunna (Jan 19, 2012)

Shut up and take my money.png


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 19, 2012)

Kingdom Hearts + Re: Chain of Memories + Kingdom Hearts II in HD in one single disc.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=85cL1HisrNc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 19, 2012)

don't get yer panties in a bunch. i hardly doubt that they'd give out a remastering of KH(especially all 3 initial titles) for free in an "anniversary box" without actually making it a retail item.


----------



## Badalight (Jan 19, 2012)

Needs a spiderman world.

Also SE worlds.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Np1YSWqTuA[/YOUTUBE]

Oh yeah.


----------



## Bender (Jan 19, 2012)

Princess Mononoke world would awesome sauce.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 19, 2012)

THANK YOU.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 19, 2012)

Spirited Away would be MUCH BETTER.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Kingdom Hearts Anniversary Edition Unveiled*





> *Triple the fun*
> 
> Not long ago we discovered that Kingdom Hearts 3D: Dream Drop Distance was being released as part of a rather attractive 3DS hardware bundle in Japan. During that announcement Square Enix also confirmed that there would be a 10th anniversary special edition release, though no details were given. The suspense is now over.
> As reported by Andriasang, this set will also include copies of DS titles *Kingdom Hearts 358/2 Days *and *Kingdom Hearts Re:coded*, which could prove to be irresistible to gamers new to the series. This edition will also include *12 post cards with cover art from the series as well as a 3DS protection cover.*
> Like the themed 3DS console this is currently only confirmed for Japan, though the title itself is on the way to North America and Europe in 2012. Would you be interested in paying extra for either the anniversary edition of the specially designed 3DS?


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jan 30, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Kingdom Hearts Anniversary Edition Unveiled*



Makes sense. A remake of the first game was a pipe dream, let alone getting the Final Mix version. I already have those 2 games myself but this is a great way to introduce the series to other people.  Hopefully 358/2 doesn't leave a bad taste in their mouth.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 10, 2012)

Kingdom Hearts 3D Box Art Revealed



Oh mickey.


----------



## Bender (Feb 10, 2012)

@ box art


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 10, 2012)

What is up with that box art?


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 10, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Spirited Away would be MUCH BETTER.


Spirited Away isn't Disney though. Oh they were involved in the dub of the film but it is owned by Studio Ghibli. Disney have the rights to distribute Ghibli films but only outside Japan and this game (along with all KH games) are Japanese games first. So Square wouldn't have the rights for Ghibli movies.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 11, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> What is up with that box art?



Dream.Drop.DISTANCE!


----------



## Stunna (Feb 11, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> Spirited Away isn't Disney though. Oh they were involved in the dub of the film but it is owned by Studio Ghibli. Disney have the rights to distribute Ghibli films but only outside Japan and this game (along with all KH games) are Japanese games first. So Square wouldn't have the rights for Ghibli movies.


Wow, that's _really_ disappointing. It would be sick to run around Feudal Japan with Ashitaka or San.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 11, 2012)

Wait, that's the official box art for the game?
Oh lord. 

Still thinking about how I'm gonna play this game, as I have no intention of getting a 3DS just for this game. Though that box art makes it tempting.


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 12, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Kingdom Hearts 3D Box Art Revealed
> 
> 
> 
> Oh mickey.



Never thought he'd stoop so low.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 12, 2012)

Too bad thats not where his "Keyblade" is. :ho


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 14, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rAPBAm1GkHE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Feb 14, 2012)

Jeff Bridges, eff yeah.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 14, 2012)

I NEED THIS FUCKING GAME.

The tron character models look HD, on a 3DS game. :amazed

And it looks like Atlantica is confirmed. This time to correct way.  

Plus we got 3 xehanorts gang raping Mickey/Xehanort, something bad happening to Sora, and Lea being the helping hand. 

Also we see all the ORG. XIII members back....


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Feb 14, 2012)

I want to buy a 3DS just to buy this game. . This may be the best game 3DS game(Although Kid Icarus is look boss)


----------



## Platinum (Feb 15, 2012)

Man that is how you do a trailer. That was the shit, I might actually have to buy a 3DS for this.

If they include a boss fight against Sho Minamimoto then it's a definite .


----------



## Bender (Feb 15, 2012)

Fucking love you KH 3D


----------



## Bender (Feb 15, 2012)

Because I'm such a kick-ass guy I found a english subbed version of the latest KH 3D trailer.


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 15, 2012)

That Frolo. That Xehanort. That battle in the throne room. That everything.

Soon that battle in the throne room will have Mickey fight OldXehanort who'll start throwing the chairs around telepathically. Starwars Starwars everywhere


----------



## Bender (Feb 15, 2012)

@Noob

Feh, are you kidding me? Mickey couldn't match Master Xehanort in KH Birth By Sleep I doubt he'll be able to fight him now. 

Judging by the end of the trailer it looks like Sora may be thrown into darkness as the "light falls into darkness" line in one of the previous trailers.

On another note,Frollo and all of Hunchbac of Notre Dame makes me worried that it'll see heavy censoring.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 15, 2012)

Wow, I wasn't expected to get as excited as I am, nor did I think this game was that story relevant.

Axel is alive after all?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Wow, I wasn't expected to get as excited as I am, nor did I think this game was that story relevant.
> 
> Axel is alive after all?



The only important part of Coded was the secret ending, where Yen Sid stated that once a heartless and a nobody are both destroyed, the original somebody can return. This is (supposedly) the case with many of the Org members, like Axel (who states himself to be Lea, his somebody) in the trailer, as well as the premise for Xehanort coming back (since Ansem SoD and Xemnas were both destroyed).


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 15, 2012)

I see, I need to watch the one with subs.


----------



## Bender (Feb 15, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Wow, I wasn't expected to get as excited as I am, nor did I think this game was that story relevant.
> 
> Axel is alive after all?



Yeah, Nomura said that somewhere along the way in his journey he destroyed all the organization members Heartless.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2012)

Yup, pretty much. Nomura stated that they weren't relatively important and could've just been random Shadows, since the strength of a Nobody isn't proportional with the strength of their Heartless. The more darkness in someone's heart, the more powerful the Heartless, while the strength of a Nobody is determined by the Somebody's will.


----------



## Bender (Feb 15, 2012)

Please god don't let Sora be trapped in the realm of sleep(is worried by end of trailer). Also I love how all of Xehanort's incarnations appear. pek pek


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 15, 2012)

So I'm guessing this game is the rise of Xehanort and KHIII will be his final downfall?


----------



## Bender (Feb 15, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> So I'm guessing this game is the rise of Xehanort and KHIII will be his final downfall?



Correct. Xehanort said KHIII is the end of the Xehanort saga. Hopefully, Nomura is able to make a badass villain after the end of his saga. If my theory is correct and Xehanort has opted to trying to imprison Sora in the realm of sleep it's most likely we'll see an opening similar to KHII where someone else is controlled in the beginning of the game (Riku most likely).


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2012)

Also, did you guys know that Mysterious Figure from BbS is actually Young Xehanort?


----------



## Bender (Feb 15, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Also, did you guys know that Mysterious Figure from BbS is actually Young Xehanort?



I figured MF is Young Xehanort. Although, I'm curious as to how the hell Xehanort's younger version was able to appear. I mean "wtf" :S


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 15, 2012)

Xehanort probably practiced the whole splitting into different people thing when he was younger and so that's how he made MF.

Or it could be that the timing of the fight was a lot later than we thought. I mean really only Aqua could actually have fought him, and well she is in the realm of sleep maybe the "fight" really took place in that castle thing Aqua sees in the secret trailer.


----------



## Bender (Feb 15, 2012)

noobthemusical said:


> Xehanort probably practiced the whole splitting into different people thing when he was younger and so that's how he made MF.



Yeah, that makes sense. Xehanort never fails to amaze me with his cunning tactics to fuck over Sora and co. 



> Or it could be that the timing of the fight was a lot later than we thought. I mean really only Aqua could actually have fought him, and well she is in the realm of sleep maybe the "fight" really took place in that castle thing Aqua sees in the secret trailer.



Actually, Aqua is in the realm of darkness. Also what was up with the red eyes in the trailer? It makes me think that it wasn't that heartless Aqua fought in KH Birth by sleep Final Mix.


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 15, 2012)

Bender said:


> @Noob
> 
> Feh, are you kidding me? Mickey couldn't match Master Xehanort in KH Birth By Sleep I doubt he'll be able to fight him now.
> 
> ...



Yeah but Mickey has had 10 years to improve. And I'm not quite sure this is the new Xehanort yet. 
As far as we know all that is happening in the ROS, so it could just be Xehanort is gathering himself(s) to fuse back into his new form for KH3.


Also I agree, something is definitely gonna happen to Sora, probably some sacrifice thing.


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 15, 2012)

Bender said:


> Yeah, that makes sense. Xehanort never fails to amaze me with his cunning tactics to fuck over Sora and co.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Aqua is in the realm of darkness. Also what was up with the red eyes in the trailer? It makes me think that it wasn't that heartless Aqua fought in KH Birth by sleep Final Mix.



Well Xehonart is supposedly a genius. And the clear Palpatine analogue.

Also yeah sorry meant realm of darkness. Also the red eye thing could work, but it actually had yellow eyes in the actually battle. But red eyes are a sign of Xehonart so it could still work.


----------



## Bender (Feb 15, 2012)

noobthemusical said:


> Yeah but Mickey has had 10 years to improve. And I'm not quite sure this is the new Xehanort yet.



Hopefully we see more usage of Xehanort's power over the earth he displayed in KH Birth by sleep and more improved elemental magic in addition telekinetic attacks he showed in that game.



> As far as we know all that is happening in the ROS, so it could just be Xehanort is gathering himself(s) to fuse back into his new form for KH3.



Yeah, I wouldn't be too surprised. All his previous forms seems to have some incredible power. 



> Also I agree, something is definitely gonna happen to Sora, probably some sacrifice thing.



It makes sense seeing as how Nomura seems to enjoy long prologues before the game gears up. Also, since Ven is asleep maybe it's necessary that Sora is inactive so that Ven can awaken. It makes sense if you count how when Sora was asleep after the events of Chain of memories and Roxas was active. However, Sora didn't have his nobody. It appears that in the realm of sleep different aspects of yourself or past selves appear. In theory, if you're there it may be possible that another one may appear in the actual realm.

Also in the realm of sleep Xehanort clearly has the upperhand since Vanitas is by his side and he is able to sense Ven.


----------



## Bender (Feb 15, 2012)

noobthemusical said:


> Well Xehonart is supposedly a genius. And the clear Palpatine analogue.



I won't disagree with you there. 

Especially considering how many SW comparisons there are. Although, the difference is that Xehanort also has a satanic background story of angel that falls from light and then is driven by a "for science" agenda that goes awry. 



> Also yeah sorry meant realm of darkness. Also the red eye thing could work, but it actually had yellow eyes in the actually battle.





> But red eyes are a sign of Xehonart so it could still work.



Actually, it's yellow eyes. In Nomura's interviews he's said that yellow eyes aren't a sign of being under the influence of darkness but rather Xehanort. 



> Comparing the Organization members when they were human to when they were in the Organization, apart from Xehanort, only Isa and Braig have differently-shaped ears and differently-coloured eyes - why is this?
> *Nomura: It's a question of whether or not they're deeply connected to Xehanort. In Braig's case, comparing the scene where he's injured in his battle with Terra and flares up at Xehanort, his appearance afterwards changes, which hints that something happened with Xehanort in between. *



Red eyes I'm guessing is actually the effect of being under darkness or that creature that was in Birth by sleep Final mix.

I think the reason Xehanort is able to be so damn persistent is because he has numerous back-up plans and sort of like Voldemort from Harry Potter or Sauron from Lord of the rings(a more accurate comparison than Palpatine or kinda a mix of the two) org members like Braig are his .


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2012)

What I'm more curious about is how Young Xehanort is able to manipulate time. And why he went back to fight Ven (yes, you can fight him with the other two, but I believe Ven is the only one to "canonically" fight him in his scenario).


----------



## Bender (Feb 15, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> What I'm more curious about is how Young Xehanort is able to manipulate time. And why he went back to fight Ven (yes, you can fight him with the other two, but I believe Ven is the only one to "canonically" fight him in his scenario).



What makes you think Young Xehanort went back in time to fight Ven rather than Aqua (and least like Terra)?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2012)

MF was stated by Nomura to have fought one of them canonically. Aqua is unaware of just how much damage is done until the last episode, and Terra has no reason to leave the Land of Departure, come back, and then leave again.

Ventus has an opportunity, though. He is the last to arrive, and he could have wanted to go back and check on Terra and Eraqus.

And knowing who MF is, it makes even more sense for him to fight Ventus. Considering Ventus was the one Xehanort experimented on to create Vanitas and whatnot.


----------



## Bender (Feb 15, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> MF was stated by Nomura to have fought one of them canonically. Aqua is unaware of just how much damage is done until the last episode, and Terra has no reason to leave the Land of Departure, come back, and then leave again.
> 
> Ventus has an opportunity, though. He is the last to arrive, and he could have wanted to go back and check on Terra and Eraqus.



Huh, yeah that does make sense.  It could be possible that Young Xehanort was gauging Ven's strength.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2012)

Indeed, though it's still a shot in the dark until Nomura states exactly which one YX fought, or until YX states it himself in a game or something. Who knows what the hell YX is up to.


----------



## Bender (Feb 15, 2012)

@Death-kun

Well we see him man-handling Mickey in addition to letting Sora know about Ven inside him. Also in the Tron world we copies of him saying something about the people he's connected to.


----------



## urca (Feb 15, 2012)

So i'm a big fan of KH since the first game,i've enjoyed this game so much that i'd put it on top of my favourite games list,can't wait for the new game.
But there's something bugging me,i mean you're having these characters (Roxas and Axel) return,i can't buy it,i mean...when i played KH 358/2 Days ,I noticed that the only tragic character in the series is Xion,why not bring her back?since she's a Nobody,and when you have a Nobody and a heartless destroyed,the person might come back,why not bring her back since technically Sora's heartless ceased to exist at part 1?Don't blame me for being a fanboy,its just that she was too tragic to just disappear,she needs a happy ending .
edit:just watched the special trailer,she seems to be in the game,hopefully not just a bunch of flashbacks D:.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 15, 2012)

She's not a Nobody. She was a replica.


----------



## Disaresta (Feb 15, 2012)

xion is a replica though not a nobody. roxas and namine are sora's nobodies (namine in strange obscure sort of way).


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2012)

Yeah, Xion was a replica created from Sora's memories inside Roxas iirc. She was meant as the back-up plan in case things didn't go so well with Roxas. They'd use Xion to gather hearts instead of Roxas. He/She didn't even technically exist.


----------



## Bender (Feb 15, 2012)

@Death-Kun

Makes me think that Xion may be the red-eyed org coat wearer.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 15, 2012)

Okay so I've been thinking about this a bit. You know how in the trailer Pinochio is talking about how Jiminy Cricket taught him a lot and that Riku should get someone to teach him things? Does this not seem like foreshadowing to you? And it's kind of obvious I think who it's going to be, The Lingering Will. It's still waiting for Riku in The Keyblade Graveyard as KH2 Final Mix showed and we all know Terra is >>>> Riku and Sora in keyblade mastery. Both of them barely beat Xemnas while The Lingering Will beat Xehanort at his absolute best.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2012)

Terranort was not at his absolute best when Terra's Lingering Sentiment beat him. He was still getting used to the new body while Terra was opposing Xehanort the entire time. Terranort was fighting with two major hindrances.

Xemnas is already confirmed to be the most powerful character in Kingdom Hearts thus far. So much so that if Sora or Riku had went at him solo, they would've been utterly beaten. They barely beat Xemnas even when using ultimate teamwork.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 15, 2012)

That would be cool if Terra trained Riku and Aqua trained Kairi.


----------



## Bender (Feb 15, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Xemnas is already confirmed to be the most powerful character in Kingdom Hearts thus far. So much so that if Sora or Riku had went at him solo, they would've been utterly beaten. They barely beat Xemnas even when using ultimate teamwork.



Xemnas at the end of KHII is powerful because he absorbed the power of Kingdom Hearts(The one that is powered by the hearts of men). However, yeah you're right Xemnas is indeed one tough friend.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2012)

Bender said:


> @Death-Kun
> 
> Makes me think that Xion may be the red-eyed org coat wearer.



This is another possibility, too. Then again, everything is possible at this point. Nomura created so many questions with just one trailer, and we're dying to get them answered.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 15, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Xemnas is already confirmed to be the most powerful character in Kingdom Hearts thus far. So much so that if Sora or Riku had went at him solo, they would've been utterly beaten. They barely beat Xemnas even when using ultimate teamwork.



Didn't Sora himself beat Xemnas(black cloak) before he aquired Kingdom hearts?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 15, 2012)

Man, I just wanna watch Mickey duel Terra-Xehanort.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 15, 2012)

I hope this game ditches the crap sidestory factor and truly leads us into KH3, i've said it before and i'll say it again if i have to


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Feb 15, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I hope this game ditches the crap sidestory factor and truly leads us into KH3, i've said it before and i'll say it again if i have to



I agree. 

I feel like the only important KH sidestory was Birth By Sleep(Which you could call it KH 0). 

But before we even see a KH3. Nomura has to finish Versus and we don't even know when the hell that's finished.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 15, 2012)

358/2 Days was important.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Feb 15, 2012)

KH2 simply doesn't work without Chain of Memories.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 15, 2012)

That wasn't a side game, though.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Feb 15, 2012)

I don't think of it as a side game either, but many people do.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 15, 2012)

KH1, RECOM, KH2, KHBBS 

Everything else is filler. Hell Xion's entire literal point in the game was to be a character that never existed in the first place, the epitome of a marysue retcon


----------



## Platinum (Feb 15, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Terranort was not at his absolute best when Terra's Lingering Sentiment beat him. He was still getting used to the new body while Terra was opposing Xehanort the entire time. Terranort was fighting with two major hindrances.
> 
> Xemnas is already confirmed to be the most powerful character in Kingdom Hearts thus far. So much so that if Sora or Riku had went at him solo, they would've been utterly beaten. They barely beat Xemnas even when using ultimate teamwork.



Nah. Terranort was at his best just after when he had all of his years of experience and Terra's body. Remember he loses his memory and thus most of his ability after the lingering will beats him. I'm pretty sure Xemnas was confirmed strongest before we saw Xehanort in BBS so not sure if that applies. 

Terra doesn't start fighting back against Xehanort until the battle with Aqua. Remember his words "Your body submits, your heat succumbs, so why does your mind resist?" Does that sound like he is fighting back in any capacity during the battle?

Even if you think otherwise there is no denying that Terra and Aqua are >>>> Sora and Riku in keyblade ability, the lingering will could teach Riku a hell of a lot.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2012)

Platinum said:


> Nah. Terranort was at his best just after when he had all of his years of experience and Terra's body. Remember he loses his memory and thus most of his ability after the lingering will beats him. I'm pretty sure Xemnas was confirmed strongest before we saw Xehanort in BBS so not sure if that applies.
> 
> Terra doesn't start fighting back against Xehanort until the battle with Aqua. Remember his words "Your body submits, your heat succumbs, so why does your mind resist?" Does that sound like he is fighting back in any capacity during the battle?
> 
> Even if you think otherwise there is no denying that Terra and Aqua are >>>> Sora and Riku in keyblade ability, the lingering will could teach Riku a hell of a lot.



Terra and Aqua being stronger than Sora and Riku is completely debatable. Terra and Aqua got the shit kicked out of them by an old man and his sidekick while Sora and Riku took on the strongest entity in the KH universe. Until Nomura says otherwise, Xemnas IS the strongest character in the KH universe, and I believe he placed Sora as the second strongest.

And, even if Terra wasn't fighting back in the Lingering Sentiment vs Terranort fight, we still have to take into account Master Xehanort needing to fight in a completely brand new body that he has no experience with. That's like buying a brand new pair of shoes and thinking you can go run a marathon with them. You can't, you need to break them in first and get used to them. Master Xehanort had immense power and experience with his own body, not the new body he had just taken over.

You also need to remember the general rule of thumb that Nobodies are, usually, significantly stronger than their Somebodies ever were or ever could be. Xemnas is significantly more powerful than Terranort.


----------



## Bender (Feb 15, 2012)

@Platinum

How the hell are Terra and Aqua>> Sora and Riku when they took on Xemnas who was the most powerful being in existence after he absorbed Kingdom Hearts?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 15, 2012)

Stunna said:


> 358/2 Days was important.



But apparently people think the game is jsut a filler Retcon despite it having some connections to BBS (like with Xion mirroring Ventus).


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 15, 2012)

It had no point  you could say coded had "connections" to the new game because of the message "we must save them from their torment"  But that would not make it any less filler as it was unnecessary, and that goes 358 days and xion's part in the story in general


----------



## Bender (Feb 15, 2012)

358/2 Days was important if you count the fact that Ventus makes a cameo and more of Braig's mad ramblings on the glare he gave him.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 15, 2012)

which one would not considering that we've already seen him. There were no plot developments that warranted an entire game whatsoever


----------



## Platinum (Feb 16, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Terra and Aqua being stronger than Sora and Riku is completely debatable. Terra and Aqua got the shit kicked out of them by an old man and his sidekick while Sora and Riku took on the strongest entity in the KH universe. Until Nomura says otherwise, Xemnas IS the strongest character in the KH universe, and I believe he placed Sora as the second strongest.



It's not debatable in the least . 



			
				 KH 2: Final Mix said:
			
		

> A man connected to the portal which appeared in Disney Castle.
> The armor covering his body can master the Keyblade's power much more than Sora can.



The game itself confirms that The Lingering Will is a better keyblade user than Sora .

Terra and Aqua got the shit kicked out of them ? Did you even play BBS? Terra defeats a determined Master Eraqus, holds his own against Vanitas and Xehanort at the same time, beats down Xehanort, and then beats him down again solely through power of will. Aqua defeated Vanitas with the X blade and Terranort with Terra's help.

The entire fight against Twilight Xemnas Sora and Riku were getting their asses beat and only barely managed to pull out a win. Braig who fought against all of them and thus has a more educated opinion states that Sora isn't nothing compared to Terra and Aqua. Also I like how you state they beat  'an old man and his sidekick' as if Vanitas is a light weight. 



> And, even if Terra wasn't fighting back in the Lingering Sentiment vs Terranort fight, we still have to take into account Master Xehanort needing to fight in a completely brand new body that he has no experience with. That's like buying a brand new pair of shoes and thinking you can go run a marathon with them. You can't, you need to break them in first and get used to them. Master Xehanort had immense power and experience with his own body, not the new body he had just taken over.



That analogy doesn't really hold weight. Experience is something that is learned and he wasn't having any problems with controlling it until Terra rebelled against his control. It also doesn't change the fact that Terra was able to defeat basically himself + Xehanort's power and experience solely through force of will. 



> You also need to remember the general rule of thumb that Nobodies are, usually, significantly stronger than their Somebodies ever were or ever could be. Xemnas is significantly more powerful than Terranort.



I would like to see where it states this . Xemnas was nowhere near as strong as Xehanort prime was. If Xeharnort had his memories he would of won years ago. That's why Mickey and Yen Sid are freaked the fuck out at the thought of his return and thus why Riku and Sora need training.



Bender said:


> @Platinum
> 
> How the hell are Terra and Aqua>> Sora and Riku when they took on Xemnas who was the most powerful being in existence after he absorbed Kingdom Hearts?



A fake kingdom hearts that was damaged by ansem sure . 

Do you not think that Terra and Aqua could of defeated Xemnas and done it easier than Sora and riku?

Please. 

The fact that you are even arguing this is hilarious. Terra could turn his keyblade into a missile launcher, a glider, a whip and more. What can sora or riku do with their keyblade besides whack shit?


----------



## Platinum (Feb 16, 2012)

The hierarchy seems pretty obvious to me.

Terra/Aqua
Xehanort/Eraqus/Micky

Sora/Riku/Ventus/Vanitas/Roxxas


Xion








Kairi


----------



## Stunna (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm inclined to believe Platinum on this one.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 16, 2012)

Platinum said:


> It's not debatable in the least .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It sure is debatable.

In your eyes the game confirms it because that's what you want to see.

Yes, they got the shit kicked out of them. MX WANTED Terra to beat him, because that's the only way he could take over his body. When you beat MX, he says "Only now have I truly won." Then, Terra's Lingering Sentiment beats Xehanort down for real while he fights in an unfamiliar body. And no, Aqua didn't beat Vanitas, Aqua beat Braig. Ven beat Vanitas. At least get the match-ups correct. Also, lol, you take anything Braig/Xigbar says to heart?

Yes, the analogy does hold weight, whether you admit to it or not. Just because he didn't have problems with control doesn't mean he wasn't hindered in any way. Also, Lingering Sentiments are also confirmed to be stronger than their original selves, so it's no surprise that Terra's Lingering Sentiment could beat Xehanort fighting in an unfamiliar body.

It's a general rule of thumb, I don't need to show you where it states this anywhere. If you can't see it, you're blind. Xigbar is stronger than Braig, Lexaeus is stronger than Aeleus, Xaldin is stronger than Dilan, Axel is stronger than Lea, Saix is stronger than Isa, and so on. To think that Xemnas would not be stronger than his Somebody is just you conveniently trying to hide behind the fact that just because the game doesn't outright state it it means it absolutely cannot be true.

To be honest, I'm done arguing with you. You keep denying shit to just fit your argument.  All I really have to say is Xemnas is the strongest because Nomura said so, but I decided to go for a more lengthy approach.


----------



## Bender (Feb 16, 2012)

Platinum said:


> It's not debatable in the least .



Actually it is.




> The game itself confirms that The Lingering Will is a better keyblade user than Sora .



If you consider that Yen Sid has located Terra (who is the Lingering will) at the end of KH Coded he said that means fight against him in KH2 is canon. 



> Terra and Aqua got the shit kicked out of them ? Did you even play BBS? Terra defeats a determined Master Eraqus, holds his own against Vanitas and Xehanort at the same time, beats down Xehanort, and then beats him down again solely through power of will. Aqua defeated Vanitas with the X blade and Terranort with Terra's help.



Master Xehanort was hoping that Terra would defeat him so he could sent his heart into his body. Also he used the old look-behind-you when to point to the light created when Vanitas started the ritual to forge the X-blade so he could possess Terra.



> The entire fight against Twilight Xemnas Sora and Riku were getting their asses beat and only barely managed to pull out a win.



Actually, Sora and Riku did pretty well and were only worn out after deflecting a thousand lasers for a good long minute. 



> Braig who fought against all of them and thus has a more educated opinion states that Sora isn't nothing compared to Terra and Aqua.



And Braig's statement should taken seriously considering how much stronger Sora is than him?



> Also I like how you state they beat  'an old man and his sidekick' as if Vanitas is a light weight.



Vanitas had to constantly push Ventus to become stronger. Also he surprised attacked Aqua.




> I would like to see where it states this . Xemnas was nowhere near as strong as Xehanort prime was. If Xeharnort had his memories he would of won years ago. That's why Mickey and Yen Sid are freaked the fuck out at the thought of his return and thus why Riku and Sora need training.



The reason Yen Sid and Mickey freaked out was because of how cunning Xehanort was. His plans were barely able to be predicted and his magic was more powerful than Yen Sid's or any person in the KHverse at that time.




> A fake kingdom hearts that was damaged by ansem sure .





Ansem's encoder was barely able to do any damage. Also what the hell are you talking about? That Kingdom Hearts was real, it was much different then the one that showed up in BBS. The KH in KH2 contained the hearts of men and even though incomplete Xemnas still had plenty of power.



> Do you not think that Terra and Aqua could of defeated Xemnas and done it easier than Sora and riku?



Xemnas=Most powerful being in existence after absorbing Kingdom Hearts.






> The fact that you are even arguing this is hilarious. Terra could turn his keyblade into a missile launcher, a glider, a whip and more. What can sora or riku do with their keyblade besides whack shit?



So Terra and Aqua are building busters? 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3lLxrbx970w[/YOUTUBE]

Seriously, I can't believe you actually believe this shit you're saying Platinum.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 16, 2012)

Sora is over the top crazy. I played through that whole game(BBS) and never saw anything like i saw sora and riku do in KH2.

Considering that Xehanort kicked all three of their asses while Sora himself could take out Xehanort's heartless(ansem) and Riku and Sora could take out his nobody, i doubt that the three keyblade masters are more powerful than the chosen one and mr darkness over there.


Now all i want to see is Kairi getting some damn relevance as a fighter and i'll be happy. There are 3 characters in this triangle, not 2


----------



## Bender (Feb 16, 2012)

@Inuhanyou

Honestly, I'm puzzled as to why Kairi has a keyblade in KH2. I would've liked it better if she was the staff chick. Too many goddamn keybladers.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 16, 2012)

She should just stay on the sidelines, no reason to shoe horn her into combat.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 16, 2012)

Trying to force Kairi into a combat role is just Nomura trying too hard. Kairi is supposed to be support for Sora and Riku, one of the reasons why they keep fighting. She isn't supposed to be proficient with a keyblade, nor should she be.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 16, 2012)

I don't care what she's gonna be, she only has to be relevant. FFS staying on a beach for 4 games waiting for the main character to come back is not being apart of the story Nomura


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 16, 2012)

Let's make her a healer. :ho


----------



## Bender (Feb 16, 2012)

^

Agreed


----------



## Stunna (Feb 16, 2012)

Yeah, she doesn't have to be an offensive Keyblade wielder.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Feb 16, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Let's make her a healer. :ho



Wouldn't a healer be kind of cliche? Honestly Kairi was a supporting character from the beginning I don't see a reason why she should be more relevant.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 16, 2012)

It's especially redundant because Sora and Donald are capable of healing already.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 16, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Wouldn't a healer be kind of cliche? Honestly Kairi was a supporting character from the beginning I don't see a reason why she should be more relevant.



Because she's apart of the original 3?

They are main characters she is main character, its that simple.


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 16, 2012)

Kairi should stay supporting cast. Well maybe not in...KH4 



Death-kun said:


> still have to take into account Master Xehanort needing to fight in a completely brand new body that he has no experience with. That's like buying a brand new pair of shoes and thinking you can go run a marathon with them. You can't, you need to break them in first and get used to them.



Horse shit.

1. He's going from old to young, getting used to? Bottom line is he was stronger than before.
2. The body automatically altered itself as a result of his heart.

The new body stuff is overplayed vastly.
Terra opposing is overplayed as well, hell Terra resisting is specifically shown when facing Aqua during the battle, not lingering spirit. Why was terra's resistance not shown?

Whole Terranort wasn't so hot stuff is based off assumption's in the face of reality.

When Ventus wasn't doing well Sora cried, Nomura is fully capable of showing one heart affecting another but we didn't see Terra resisting Xehanort against Lingering spirit at all.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 16, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> It sure is debatable.
> 
> In your eyes the game confirms it because that's what you want to see.



Yeah I must be delusional or some shit. Because the game saying The Lingering Will is a better keyblade master obviously means I am seeing what I want to see .



> Yes, they got the shit kicked out of them. MX WANTED Terra to beat him, because that's the only way he could take over his body. When you beat MX, he says "Only now have I truly won." Then, Terra's Lingering Sentiment beats Xehanort down for real while he fights in an unfamiliar body. And no, Aqua didn't beat Vanitas, Aqua beat Braig. Ven beat Vanitas. At least get the match-ups correct. Also, lol, you take anything Braig/Xigbar says to heart?



Nice try lol. Yes MX wanted Terra to beat him, but he wanted to push him to his limits too so he could possess his body afterwards. Prove MX was holding back in any capacity in that fight. Also I love how you keep pounding this unfamiliar body crap when there is no indication whatsoever that Xehanort was hampered by this when infact it's rather apparent he was even stronger. Terra was not resisting his control, he had access to all of Terra's abilities and all of his own, to go with a younger stronger body. 

And yes Aqua did beat Vanitas . She beat him plenty of times over the story, she beat Braig and then when Ven and Vanitas forged the X blade she held out against him with Mickey and then damaged the X blade which ultimately lead to his defeat.



> Yes, the analogy does hold weight, whether you admit to it or not. Just because he didn't have problems with control doesn't mean he wasn't hindered in any way. Also, Lingering Sentiments are also confirmed to be stronger than their original selves, so it's no surprise that Terra's Lingering Sentiment could beat Xehanort fighting in an unfamiliar body.



Where is this confirmed ? And no it doesn't, you talk about me seeing what I want to see. There is no proof whatsoever that Xehanort was hampered in that fight.



> It's a general rule of thumb, I don't need to show you where it states this anywhere. If you can't see it, you're blind. Xigbar is stronger than Braig, Lexaeus is stronger than Aeleus, Xaldin is stronger than Dilan, Axel is stronger than Lea, Saix is stronger than Isa, and so on. To think that Xemnas would not be stronger than his Somebody is just you conveniently trying to hide behind the fact that just because the game doesn't outright state it it means it absolutely cannot be true.



Xigbar is stronger than Braig cause he has 10 years more experience . Please prove that the magical quality of being a nobody has anything to do with this.



> To be honest, I'm done arguing with you. You keep denying shit to just fit your argument.  All I really have to say is Xemnas is the strongest because Nomura said so, but I decided to go for a more lengthy approach.



Yeah I keep denying shit cause it's wrong . Again I find it hilarious that you accuse me of denying crap for the sake of my argument when the game flat out states i'm right yet you think this is me being biased.



Bender said:


> If you consider that Yen Sid has located Terra (who is the Lingering will) at the end of KH Coded he said that means fight against him in KH2 is canon.



Uh what? Yen Sid stated at the end of Recoded that they have found Aqua and Ven, and only Terra remains to be located. 




> Master Xehanort was hoping that Terra would defeat him so he could sent his heart into his body. Also he used the old look-behind-you when to point to the light created when Vanitas started the ritual to forge the X-blade so he could possess Terra.



Already addressed the first part, don't really see what the other part has to do with anything.



> Actually, Sora and Riku did pretty well and were only worn out after deflecting a thousand lasers for a good long minute.



Yeah did pretty well . Xemnas was trashing them several times and had Sora dead to rights with Riku only barely saving his ass and then Sora only barely saving Riku's ass after Xemnas smacked him around.



> And Braig's statement should taken seriously considering how much stronger Sora is than him?



Because he has fought against all of them and thus would know better than anyone?



> The reason Yen Sid and Mickey freaked out was because of how cunning Xehanort was. His plans were barely able to be predicted and his magic was more powerful than Yen Sid's or any person in the KHverse at that time.



If Xehanort is weaker than Xemnas like you guys claim why would they need Sora and Riku to train and to wake up all these sleeping people to feel like they stand a chance ? They are obviously worried about old man Xehanort's return, not Ansem SoD or Xemnas.




> Ansem's encoder was barely able to do any damage. Also what the hell are you talking about? That Kingdom Hearts was real, it was much different then the one that showed up in BBS. The KH in KH2 contained the hearts of men and even though incomplete Xemnas still had plenty of power.



It's a fake KH, that's what I mean. A fake damaged KH at that.




> So Terra and Aqua are building busters?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3lLxrbx970w[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Seriously, I can't believe you actually believe this shit you're saying Platinum.



Um.... obviously?

Hello Bladecharge form and Ultima Cannon. Just because they haven't had an opportunity to slice some buildings up doesn't mean they can't do it.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 16, 2012)

Okay, seriously, I'm done arguing with you.  You obviously have a different opinion than about 99% of the fanbase, so I won't blame you for it. At this point, it's pointless to continue on.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 16, 2012)

And a baseless appeal to popularity fallacy to top it all off . 

I'm pretty sure more than 1% agree with me but if you want to give up then that's fine and dandy.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 16, 2012)

Whatever you say, bro. We'll never agree, so continuation is pointless.  I still believe Xemnas is the strongest character thus far in the KH universe and that Sora and Riku are stronger than Terra and Aqua, as does the majority of the fanbase, and you believe pretty much the exact opposite. I'd rather say let's move on and see what DDD does to make both Xemnas and Terranort Prime look like fodder.



Sol_Blackguy said:


> Wouldn't a healer be kind of cliche? Honestly Kairi was a supporting character from the beginning I don't see a reason why she should be more relevant.



That was the point.  Well, I was trying to joke around, with the whole "girl in the trio must be a healer" stereotype. I mean, sure she can be a supporting character, but I better not see her standing on the beach the entire time.


----------



## Bender (Feb 17, 2012)

@Platinum

There is no "uh obviously" in your bogus argument over why Terra and Aqua are stronger than Sora. It doesn't make sense and is absolutely ridiculous. Blade-charge and Ultima cannon wouldn't make a dent in Xemnas no matter how hard they tried. Also have you heard your logic "just because they haven't had the opportunities to slice up buildings doesn't mean they can't do it". 




> It's a fake KH, that's what I mean. A fake damaged KH at that.



....The fail in this statement is so insane I wouldn't be surprised if people lost their IQ by contemplating it. Look up the definition for fake before you say retarded shit like this. If the Kingdom Hearts made by Xemnas was fake then it wouldn't have been able to give such a significant increase in power. Nomura even notes how the KH Xemnas used is real.  But whatever, keep up the troll logic Plat. 



> Uh what? Yen Sid stated at the end of Recoded that they have found Aqua and Ven, and only Terra remains to be located.



Huh, well whatever. 



> Because he has fought against all of them and thus would know better than anyone?



Braig never fought Ventus genius. 

He only fought Aqua and Terra. The latter being the one who scarred him and was used like a pawn by Xehanort. The former he barely put any effort in fighting since he was buying time for Vanitas to ambush her and enact the plan to form the X-blade (which was incomplete at the time).



> If Xehanort is weaker than Xemnas like you guys claim why would they need Sora and Riku to train and to wake up all these sleeping people to feel like they stand a chance



Because they serve an important purpose and if unawakened then they will most likely be used for Xehanort's plans.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 17, 2012)

Bender said:


> @Platinum
> 
> There is no "uh obviously" in your bogus argument over why Terra and Aqua are stronger than Sora. It doesn't make sense and is absolutely ridiculous. Blade-charge and Ultima cannon wouldn't make a dent in Xemnas no matter how hard they tried. Also have you heard your logic "just because they haven't had the opportunities to slice up buildings doesn't mean they can't do it".



Yeah Terra the guy who can summon fucking meteors to rain down from the sky can't destroy a small building. Because this makes so much sense. Ahaha Blade-charge or Ultima Cannon wouldn't hurt Xemnas at all ? This is just so hilariously dumb you are wanking Sora so hard right now it isn't even funny.

And yeah my logic is sound. Just because someone threw buildings at Sora and didn't throw them at Aqua or Riku doesn't magically make sora better nor does it mean Aqua or Terra couldn't replicate that feat in the same position.




> ....The fail in this statement is so insane I wouldn't be surprised if people lost their IQ by contemplating it. Look up the definition for fake before you say retarded shit like this. If the Kingdom Hearts made by Xemnas was fake then it wouldn't have been able to give such a significant increase in power. Nomura even notes how the KH Xemnas used is real.  But whatever, keep up the troll logic Plat.



I like how common sense is troll logic nowadays. It was an artificial and damaged Kingdom Hearts, it was not the real deal. The real Kingdom Hearts is the one Xehanort summoned in the Keyblade Graveyard. Do you dispute this?




> Braig never fought Ventus genius.



I never claimed he did genius . I am talking Terra and Aqua, never have I mentioned Ventus being stronger before as it's obvious he is a step below Aqua and Terra so keep up would you?



> He only fought Aqua and Terra. The latter being the one who scarred him and was used like a pawn by Xehanort. The former he barely put any effort in fighting since he was buying time for Vanitas to ambush her and enact the plan to form the X-blade (which was incomplete at the time).



And this has anything to do with anything how? He fought them and he fought Sora, he claims Sora isn't 'half the hero the others were.' 

Again I ask what can Sora and Riku do with their keyblades that signifies better mastery than Aqua or Terra? Even if you want to go on delusionaly thinking Sora and Riku are lightyears above measly Terra and Aqua in terms of power they have jack shit on them in terms of keyblade mastery. They have shown nothing in terms of versatility with their keyblades while Terra alone has shown the ability to morph his keyblade into a variety of forms and the ability to use advanced command styles such as the aforementioned blade-charge and ultima cannon or in Aqua's case Ghost Drive and Sky Climber. What can Sora or Riku do that matches this versatility? Oh yeah they can smack shit with the keyblade and.... smack shit with the keyblade. To dispute this is just retarded.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 17, 2012)

If you really want to make a better argument for Terranort being stronger than Xemnas, explain why Terranort would intentionally weaken himself by splitting himself into Ansem SoD and Xemnas.

Also, the Kingdom Hearts that Xemnas made isn't lackluster just because it's artificial. It was made out of tens of thousands of collected hearts, and Ansem the Wise barely put a dent in it with his digitizing machine. You can't really dismiss something like Kingdom Hearts, even if it may be artificial. If it really was as useless as you infer it to be, Xemnas would've never spent all that time creating it.

Also, I forgot to mention this before, but lol you dismissing Nobodies being stronger than their Somebodies by merely stating that Braig had 10 years to get stronger while ignoring all the other names I listed.  And even aside from the names I listed there's still people like Even and Ienzo who were merely researchers with no hint of combat prowess or elemental manipulation. And while we're on Braig, before he became Xigbar, there was no indication whatsoever of his ability of space manipulation, so using the "lol he had 10 years" argument doesn't really cut it. Aeleus showed no signs of earth manipulation, nor Dilan with wind manipulation, and they actually _did_ have combat prowess. Isa and Lea were kids with no combat ability either. Lea could not manipulate fire, and it's highly doubtful that Isa became stronger when the moon was out.

Also, I completely forgot about this, but Sora and Riku are about equal in strength, and Sora fighting and beating Terra's Lingering Sentiment in KH2 Final Mix is considered canon by Nomura himself. So Sora = Riku > Terra's Lingering Sentiment > Aqua > Terra > Ventus. There's some in-game evidence for you.


----------



## Bender (Feb 17, 2012)

That was a beautiful post Death-kun. Not only was it a third-degree burn in terms of demonstrating who had the better logic but also a logical face slap  as well. Well done sir. Well done. 

@ Platinum

Do me, death-kun and god a favor and shut your pie hole with those piss poor logic posts of yours.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 17, 2012)

Aqua's stronger than Terra?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks a bunch, Bender. 



Stunna said:


> Aqua's stronger than Terra?



She is stronger than Terra, yes. It may not be by a lot, but she is. It's so close, though, you could almost say that they're equal. It's kind of the same situation with Sora and Riku. They're about the same, but Sora is lauded to be a little stronger than Riku, but people consider them to be equal anyway. It's pretty much like that with Aqua and Terra.


----------



## Bender (Feb 17, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Aqua's stronger than Terra?



Terra is not as fast nor able to use the same immense amount of magic attacks as Aqua and is all about brute strength.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 17, 2012)

Pretty much what Bender said. We can't use Aqua passing the MoM exam and Terra not passing as a legitimate example of their strength because Eraqus is biased against darkness and failed him solely because of it, and Master Xehanort wanted Terra to fail so it would be easier to manipulate his emotions and, in turn, him later on. So we have to go on what we saw in-game, and Aqua is more capable than Terra is.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 17, 2012)

True, true. I wasn't thinking about magical abilities.


----------



## Awesome (Feb 17, 2012)

I thought I was in the OBD when I was reading Platinum's post


----------



## Bender (Feb 17, 2012)

Awesome said:


> I thought I was in the OBD when I was reading Platinum's post





Anytime Plat or OBD'ers come in here they drag the fail logic from that section with them into another section.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 17, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> If you really want to make a better argument for Terranort being stronger than Xemnas, explain why Terranort would intentionally weaken himself by splitting himself into Ansem SoD and Xemnas.



Uh because he didn't have his memories when he did that?



> Also, the Kingdom Hearts that Xemnas made isn't lackluster just because it's artificial. It was made out of tens of thousands of collected hearts, and Ansem the Wise barely put a dent in it with his digitizing machine. You can't really dismiss something like Kingdom Hearts, even if it may be artificial. If it really was as useless as you infer it to be, Xemnas would've never spent all that time creating it.



I never said it was useless, just that it's not as powerful and was incomplete due to Ansem damaging it. The real Kingdom Hearts can only be accessed by a X-blade. 



> Also, I forgot to mention this before, but lol you dismissing Nobodies being stronger than their Somebodies by merely stating that Braig had 10 years to get stronger while ignoring all the other names I listed.  And even aside from the names I listed there's still people like Even and Ienzo who were merely researchers with no hint of combat prowess or elemental manipulation.



We never really saw them do anything and again as nobodies they are learning more and getting more experience. Nothing says the quality of being a nobody by itself makes them stronger. Even if it does all it means is that Xemnas is stronger than a weakened ( years of being a scientist and letting his abilities atrophy), amnesic Terranort. It does not mean he is stronger than Terranort with his knowledge and experience.



> Also, I completely forgot about this, but Sora and Riku are about equal in strength, and Sora fighting and beating Terra's Lingering Sentiment in KH2 Final Mix is considered canon by Nomura himself. So Sora = Riku > Terra's Lingering Sentiment > Aqua > Terra > Ventus. There's some in-game evidence for you.



You mean the battle where the lingering sentiment attacks Sora because it mistakes him for Xehanort and then stops attacking when it recgonizes Ven's heart in Sora ?


Lol Bender still being asshurt. At least Death-kun has some sort of logical rebuttal unlike yourself.

And again nice job ignoring my question of what can Sora and Riku do with their keyblade besides smacking shit .


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 17, 2012)

Platinum said:


> Uh because he didn't have his memories when he did that?
> 
> I never said it was useless, just that it's not as powerful and was incomplete due to Ansem damaging it.
> 
> ...



He may not remember who he was, but he still has his power and experience, though it may be latent. That kind of stuff doesn't magically go away just because he forgot who he was. Apprentice Terranort wanted to become stronger by getting rid of the limitations of the heart, so he split himself into Ansem SoD and Xemnas.

Well of course it's not as powerful as the real Kingdom Hearts inside the Realm of Darkness, but it surely has enough power to boost Xemnas past Terranort Prime levels.

Of course nothing says it outright, but you can't deny that they can do things as Nobodies that they couldn't do as Somebodies, such as various elemental manipulation. Perhaps just being a Nobody doesn't explicitly boost your power level, but it sure is a catalyst that causes rapid growth of power and abilities. You have to give Xemnas credit for having a long time to develop even more his already very powerful abilities he had when he was Terranort.

Yes, that battle. If Terra's Lingering Sentiment really was stronger than Sora, it would've beaten him down without a moment's hesitation. The Lingering Sentiment thought Sora was Xehanort, it wouldn't have held back in any way, shape or form. Sora was able to fend it off, showing that Sora is stronger or at least as strong as the Lingering Sentiment.


----------



## Bender (Feb 17, 2012)

@Platinum 

I made a logical explanation you're just opposite of everything logical. And wow...someone didn't look at the lingering sentiment.


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 17, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Yes, that battle. If Terra's Lingering Sentiment really was stronger than Sora, it would've beaten him down without a moment's hesitation. The Lingering Sentiment thought Sora was Xehanort, it wouldn't have held back in any way, shape or form. Sora was able to fend it off, showing that Sora is stronger or at least as strong as the Lingering Sentiment.



You have to factor in that Goofy and Donald participated in that battle. Yes I know they are basically useless in the actual fight (well actually they do provide a punching bag so you can get some breath room, and sometimes rarely Donald lives long enough to heal), but at least in story they aren't chumps, they can do things.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 17, 2012)

Ah, Donald and Goofy. Sometimes I wish they would go away so they wouldn't have to be factored in during battles like these.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 17, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> He may not remember who he was, but he still has his power and experience, though it may be latent. That kind of stuff doesn't magically go away just because he forgot who he was. Apprentice Terranort wanted to become stronger by getting rid of the limitations of the heart, so he split himself into Ansem SoD and Xemnas.



'He may not remember anything but he still has his experience.' Please tell me when you see the flawed logic in this sentence. Experience and the knowledge to use power don't magically go away when you forget everything. Of course how stupid of me . All of this is locked away in Xehanort's heart and inaccessible to Xemnas. In the Ansem report he mentions how his body is frail, because scientists don't work out much believe it or not .



> Well of course it's not as powerful as the real Kingdom Hearts inside the Realm of Darkness, but it surely has enough power to boost Xemnas past Terranort Prime levels.



An old Master Xehanort casually wrecked the shit out of The Land of Departure. Xemnas doesn't have anything that matches that.



> Of course nothing says it outright, but you can't deny that they can do things as Nobodies that they couldn't do as Somebodies, such as various elemental manipulation. Perhaps just being a Nobody doesn't explicitly boost your power level, but it sure is a catalyst that causes rapid growth of power and abilities. You have to give Xemnas credit for having a long time to develop even more his already very powerful abilities he had when he was Terranort.



It is definitely a catalyst because all of these scientist now have to work to collect hearts so of course they are going to get stronger. The quality of being a nobody allowing this to occur is suspect. If all of the org members have lost their elemental abilities in 3D then I will admit you are correct but it didn't seem like that. Yes Xemnas developed in time he was stronger than Ansem SoD but Xehanort had decades upon decades of experience and a deep studying of the keyblade way and the powers of darkness. 



> Yes, that battle. If Terra's Lingering Sentiment really was stronger than Sora, it would've beaten him down without a moment's hesitation. The Lingering Sentiment thought Sora was Xehanort, it wouldn't have held back in any way, shape or form. Sora was able to fend it off, showing that Sora is stronger or at least as strong as the Lingering Sentiment.





Bender said:


> @Platinum
> 
> I made a logical explanation you're just opposite of everything logical. And wow...someone didn't look at the lingering sentiment.



Your argument is anything but logical . 

Yeah you .

"I see. Your strength.... What I sensed in you is..." and then he proceeds to kneel again and stops fighting. He senses Ven's heart and stops fighting.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 17, 2012)

Can we meet at least halfway on this?

My original argument wasn't even strength  though I think it's obvious they are stronger but whatever you guys don't. Terra and Aqua are more versatile and better keyblade masters, because they were actually formally trained and have shown more unique uses than Sora or Riku. We can disagree on strength, but they could teach Sora and Riku a lot in terms of proper training in how to fully utilize the keyblade.

Is this wrong?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 17, 2012)

Platinum said:


> 'He may not remember anything but he still has his experience.' Please tell me when you see the flawed logic in this sentence. Experience and the knowledge to use power don't magically go away when you forget everything. Of course how stupid of me . All of this is locked away in Xehanort's heart and inaccessible to Xemnas. In the Ansem report he mentions how his body is frail, because scientists don't work out much believe it or not .
> 
> An old Master Xehanort casually wrecked the shit out of The Land of Departure. Xemnas doesn't have anything that matches that.
> 
> It is definitely a catalyst because all of these scientist now have to work to collect hearts so of course they are going to get stronger. The quality of being a nobody allowing this to occur is suspect. If all of the org members have lost their elemental abilities in 3D then I will admit you are correct but it didn't seem like that. Yes Xemnas developed in time he was stronger than Ansem SoD but Xehanort had decades upon decades of experience and a deep studying of the keyblade way and the powers of darkness.



Yes, he still has his experience. Just because he can't remember it at the moment doesn't mean it isn't there. I guess we can break away from that, though, because you are correct on how Xemnas has no access to that power. Rather, Apprentice Terranort has no access to that power besides random memories popping up in his head whenever Terra or Master Xehanort gain a slight edge over the other. So he has to split himself to gain more power. But _why_ would Terranort split himself if it would make him weaker? He split himself to become stronger.

Xemnas _created_ a world. Master Xehanort wrecked the Land of Departure, yes, but he didn't outright destroy it. If he was able to forge the X-Blade and use the power of the real Kingdom Hearts, he could've destroyed all the shit he wanted.

No, they don't have to work to collect hearts. They had to search for ways in order to collect hearts. The Nobodies have no way to collect hearts themselves, meaning that they weren't going around beating up Heartless. None of them can use a keyblade, and therefore none of them can collect hearts. They, instead, had to search for an alternate way to collect hearts, which meant manipulating Roxas and Sora to do it for them.

It's already confirmed by at least Lea that the Returned Somebodies have not lost their powers. From what we've seen of Lea, it actually seems more likely that Returned Somebodies are more powerful than their Nobodies. Possibly because of what I said before, where becoming a Nobody is a catalyst to developing power and abilities more quickly. It wouldn't make sense for a Nobody to lose powers it's gained when it goes back to being a Somebody. The Nobody still has the body it gained those powers with and the knowledge, the Nobody is just gaining its heart back and all the benefits that come with it.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 17, 2012)

Platinum said:


> Can we meet at least halfway on this?
> 
> My original argument wasn't even strength  though I think it's obvious they are stronger but whatever you guys don't. Terra and Aqua are more versatile and better keyblade masters, because they were actually formally trained and have shown more unique uses than Sora or Riku. We can disagree on strength, but they could teach Sora and Riku a lot in terms of proper training in how to fully utilize the keyblade.
> 
> Is this wrong?



No, of course it's not wrong! Aqua and Terra are better keyblade masters, that is not debatable. They were formally trained, while Sora and Riku have been winging it. And while that's all fine and dandy, Yen Sid knows that two freestyling kids aren't going to be a match for a keyblade master with decades of experience. Sora and Riku may be "stronger", but they aren't as masterful or versatile as Aqua, Terra and even Ventus are. That's why Yen Sid needs to give them the Mark of Mastery exam, so they can learn how to fight correctly, which will do nothing but help them for the threat ahead.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 17, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> o he has to split himself to gain more power. But _why_ would Terranort split himself if it would make him weaker? He split himself to become stronger.



He splits himself because his body is frail from years of being a scientist and not fighting thus he isn't strong enough to enter the darkness without discarding his body. That's what the ansem reports state at least.



> Xemnas _created_ a world. Master Xehanort wrecked the Land of Departure, yes, but he didn't outright destroy it. If he was able to forge the X-Blade and use the power of the real Kingdom Hearts, he could've destroyed all the shit he wanted.



Xemnas didn't create the world that never was if that is what you are alluding too. And yeah he didn't fully destroy it but casually with nothing more than a minimal effort he trashed the place and tainted it irreparably.



> No, they don't have to work to collect hearts. They had to search for ways in order to collect hearts.



Well they themselves didn't have to do it. But they help Roxxas and Xion do it in days no? Should have probably clarified that a little better but still they needed to fight not study shit thus their combat abilities started to grow. 




> It's already confirmed by at least Lea that the Returned Somebodies have not lost their powers. From what we've seen of Lea, it actually seems more likely that Returned Somebodies are more powerful than their Nobodies. Possibly because of what I said before, where becoming a Nobody is a catalyst to developing power and abilities more quickly. It wouldn't make sense for a Nobody to lose powers he's gained when he goes back to being a Somebody. The Nobody still has the body he gained those powers with and the knowledge, the Nobody is just gaining its heart back and all the benefits that come with it.



Depends I guess we have no way of knowing one way or the other.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 17, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> No, of course it's not wrong! Aqua and Terra are better keyblade masters, that is not debatable.



Well that was my entire argument right before we got diverted into the who is stronger thing. Pinochio alludes to Riku  needing a teacher. I said Terra or The Lingering Will would be this teacher because it's waiting for him at the keyblade graveyard and a better master of the keyblade, thus it can teach him a whole hell of a lot. 



> They were formally trained, while Sora and Riku have been winging it. And while that's all fine and dandy, Yen Sid knows that two freestyling kids aren't going to be a match for a keyblade master with decades of experience. Sora and Riku may be "stronger", but they aren't as masterful or versatile as Aqua, Terra and even Ventus are.



Exactly what I am saying. Pure strength isn't everything. Will they be stronger down the road? Obviously, they have more potential. But are they right now? No, because Terra and Aqua are far more skilled. The whole master with a rock is deadlier than a novice with a big sword thing.



> That's why Yen Sid needs to give them the Mark of Mastery exam, so they can learn how to fight correctly, which will do nothing but help them for the threat ahead.



Yes. And who better to teach them how to fight Xehanort than two people who stopped him in the past?


----------



## Bender (Feb 17, 2012)

Platinum said:


> "I see. Your strength.... What I sensed in you is..." and then he proceeds to kneel again and stops fighting. He senses Ven's heart and stops fighting.



Right, so because Sora beats Terra in a fight it would lead to him coming to the conclusion that Ven is within. At first he thought he was Xehanort and then it  leads to him believing it's Ventus. That makes absolutely no sense. If anything he would believe that Sora is a keyblader and the same kid he met years ago on Destiny Island when he performed the rite on Riku. If he did truly believe that Ven was within him then as Death-kun said he would have pulled his punches.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 17, 2012)

He does believe Sora is a keyblader . And he can feel he meet him before but is confused because it's not Riku. Sora wasn't chosen for a keyblade at the time he met him and he had no reason to assume he would be chosen in the future, and if it's not Aqua, Ven, or Riku it must be Xehanort going by his logic. Those were the only keybladers he knew, Eraqus was dead, Yen Sid was retired and I don't think he met Mickey during the story did he I forget. So if it's a keyblader he knows but it can't be any of them, Xehanort is the only logical choice from his POV. After clashing with him he can feel Ven's strength coming from Sora, realizes it's not Xehanort and stops fighting.

Keep up Bender this isn't hard.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 17, 2012)

Platinum said:


> He splits himself because his body is frail from years of being a scientist and not fighting thus he isn't strong enough to enter the darkness without discarding his body. That's what the ansem reports state at least.
> 
> Xemnas didn't create the world that never was if that is what you are alluding too. And yeah he didn't fully destroy it but casually with nothing more than a minimal effort he trashed the place and tainted it irreparably.
> 
> ...



That's strange the Ansem reports would mention that, though. He wouldn't be able to enter the darkness as a Nobody either. He had to create the black cloaks in order to allow the Organization to travel through the realm of darkness and corridors of darkness (I infer that he created them because Master Xehanort is the first person ever seen with a black cloak, so the knowledge on how to make them might have leaked through during an instance when MX gained an edge over Terra inside Apprentice Terranort).

I was more referring to the "world" beyond the door during KH2's final boss battle (I'm not sure if that was the Realm of Nothingness or not). I get what you mean, though, MX did trash the place. No wonder everything around Castle Oblivion looked so shitty.

And yeah, they helped train Roxas and Xion to an extent and carried out missions of their own and whatnot, but you could obviously tell which ones were more physically oriented and which ones weren't. Researchers and just downright physically weak people like Vexen, Zexion and Larxene used more magic than those were physically endowed like Lexaeus, Xaldin and Saix. I guess it just depended on the way their abilities were used and what they had to do. There were undoubtedly things they had to deal with and get rid of before they could set their plans into motion.

And yeah, though I hope it is the case. It would be kinda shitty for all the Returned Somebodies to be weaker. 



Platinum said:


> Well that was my entire argument right before we got diverted into the who is stronger thing. Pinochio alludes to Riku  needing a teacher. I said Terra or The Lingering Will would be this teacher because it's waiting for him at the keyblade graveyard and a better master of the keyblade, thus it can teach him.
> 
> Exactly what I am saying. Pure strength isn't everything. Will they be stronger down the road? Obviously, they have more potential. But are they right now? No, because Terra and Aqua are far more skilled. The whole master with a rock is deadlier than a novice with a big sword thing.
> 
> Yes. And who better to teach them how to fight Xehanort than two people who stopped him in the past?



Well damn, then this entire argument just seemed like a waste of time.  Aqua and Terra are undoubtedly better masters. If it had to be anyone, it would be the Lingering Sentiment. KH3, based on what Nomura and Yen Sid has said, is mostly about "saving everyone". Sora and Riku can't learn from Terra and Aqua directly when they're the ones they need to save from Xehanort. After they pass their MoM exam, Yen Sid will probably point them in the next direction to get proper training. It would be cool if they were able to get training from "Armor of the Master" (Eraqus' armor), but that was only a data simulation battle in BbS Final Mix.

And I do agree with you there. They have the potential for exponential growth, they just need the tools and methods to utilize that potential to its fullest. Unfortunately, there was no time to do that before.

It would be cool if that happened, but like I said, Sora and Riku need to save them first.


----------



## Bender (Feb 17, 2012)

Platinum said:


> Well that was my entire argument right before we got diverted into the who is stronger thing. Pinochio alludes to Riku  needing a teacher. I said Terra or The Lingering Will would be this teacher because it's waiting for him at the keyblade graveyard and a better master of the keyblade, thus it can teach him a whole hell of a lot.



If he's a master of the keyblade why is it that he got his tail kicked by Sora in his lingering sentiment? Terra is slower, has absolutely no discipline, and relies too much on the power of darkness to accomplish things. Hell, even Riku submitted to them was able to stave off Xehanort's heartless and reclaim his body at the end of KH 1. Even with Eraqus heart Xehanort had the most control over his body.




> Exactly what I am saying. Pure strength isn't everything.[



Which is why Terra failed in his endeavor to truly kill Xehanort and rather Xehanort baited him into wounding him so he could transfer his heart into Terra.



> Will they be stronger down the road? Obviously, they have more potential. But are they right now? No, because Terra and Aqua are far more skilled.



Right, Terra the same person who got taken over by Xehanort. The same dude that got his heart taken over by darkness. 



> The whole master with a rock is deadlier than a novice with a big sword thing.



 

Geez, you are so... 

What part about Terra relying too much on brute-strength and not having a jack of stats like Sora are you not understanding?




> Yes. And who better to teach them how to fight Xehanort than two people who stopped him in the past?



What? Terra did not stop Xehanort, nor did Aqua. If anything Terra helped Xehanort and him being being insensate merely delayed his plans by 7 years considering how his heartless through the worlds into darkness. Aqua allowed Xehanort to go free because she saw Terra fighting back inside him , and in doing so doomed the worlds (albeit not intentionally). If anything Aqua did more work since Xehanort didn't factor in her living as long as she did.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 17, 2012)

Fuck this pretentious story bullshit

Fantasia

FULL FUCKING STOP


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 17, 2012)

Gotta disagree with you on the last part, Bender. Leaving Terranort inside the Realm of Darkness would have been an awful idea. Master Xehanort has an almost complete control over darkness. Letting Terranort stay there would've let Master Xehanort gain the edge he needed to make Terra succumb for good, and then he could've wreaked havoc with his brand new body and no one inside him to resist him anymore. When removed from the Realm of Darkness, Terranort didn't have the knowledge to get back in, so Master Xehanort had to deal with the frustration of being deadlocked with Terra for years.


----------



## Bender (Feb 17, 2012)

Platinum said:


> He does believe Sora is a keyblader . And he can feel he meet him before but is confused because it's not Riku.





> Sora wasn't chosen for a keyblade at the time he met him



And yet he had an advantage over his successor Riku during the duration of KH 1.



> and he had no reason to assume he would be chosen in the future, and if it's not Aqua, Ven, or Riku it must be Xehanort going by his logic. Those were the only keybladers he knew



He still saw Sora when he was on Destiny islands.



> , Eraqus was dead, Yen Sid was retired and I don't think he met Mickey during the story did he I forget.



Terra saw Mickey warp away using the star shard but no they didn't communicate.




> After clashing with him he can feel Ven's strength coming from Sora, realizes it's not Xehanort and stops fighting.





Sora isn't using Ventus strength, he's merely allowing Ventus to stay in him until his heart is healed. If you're thinking it's because of the Synch Blade and drive form it's not.






> Keep up Bender this isn't hard.



Clearly, it's hard for you seeing as how you believe your troll logic is final in deciphering basic KH facts.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 17, 2012)

SOME friend BETTER TELL ME WHAT IS UP WITH FANTASIA OR I WILL SLAP A JAP


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 17, 2012)

zenieth said:


> SOME friend BETTER TELL ME WHAT IS UP WITH FANTASIA OR I WILL SLAP A JAP



Fantasia world is in, and it isn't just the Mysterious Tower. Chernabog confirmed as a boss as well.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 17, 2012)

And now I have a significant reason to give a darn about this game.


----------



## Bender (Feb 17, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Gotta disagree with you on the last part, Bender. Leaving Terranort inside the Realm of Darkness would have been an awful idea.



Yea, I suppose. I mean Terranort would've been all Chernabog up in that place.



> When removed from the Realm of Darkness, Terranort didn't have the knowledge to get back in, so Master Xehanort had to deal with the frustration of being deadlocked with Terra for years.



So pretty much it was nothing but luck that Xehanort as Terranort had amnesia and was able to split his existence in two.


Oh god Zenieth is in here now too..  


Awww jesus christ is the whole OBD going to come into this thread because Platinum is embarrassing himself posting these ridiculous theories? 


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3A_OUZJO75c[/YOUTUBE]

Look

Ventus needed to take refuge in Sora's heart, he didn't say "hey I want to help make you an ultra bad-ass."


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 17, 2012)

The world is officially called "Symphony of Sorcery", and it includes Sorcerer Mickey as one of the world's characters.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 17, 2012)

Isn't bender cute when he thinks he's figured out how people work.

@Deathkun: SE better not fuck this world up.


----------



## Bender (Feb 17, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Isn't bender cute when he thinks he's figured out how people work.



I'm just wondering if you'll say the same amount of stupid Platinum has been saying.



> @Deathkun: SE better not fuck this world up.



This isn't FFXIII (which IMO was bleh). Plus, this is Nomura he's known as one of the most creative directors in gaming magazines.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 17, 2012)

Nomura is a fucking hack story wise

Kh ain't good because of of it's original story, kid.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 17, 2012)

Bender said:


> Yea, I suppose. I mean Terranort would've been all Chernabog up in that place.
> 
> So pretty much it was nothing but luck that Xehanort as Terranort had amnesia and was able to split his existence in two.



Pretty much. Ansem SoD went on to wreak havoc because he _did_ have control over darkness. He had all the darkness inside the combined heart of MX and Terra. That's so much darkness that he was able to keep a human form.  Xemnas couldn't do shit with darkness because he's a Nobody.

What I'm curious about is exactly why Xehanort wants to start another keyblade war, though. He forged the X-Blade (albeit not for very long) and was able to summon Kingdom Hearts itself from the Realm of Darkness. Though that was only because the X-Blade was being forged. When the X-Blade was destroyed, Kingdom Hearts went all "lolbye" and disappeared.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 17, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> That's strange the Ansem reports would mention that, though. He wouldn't be able to enter the darkness as a Nobody either. He had to create the black cloaks in order to allow the Organization to travel through the realm of darkness and corridors of darkness (I infer that he created them because Master Xehanort is the first person ever seen with a black cloak, so the knowledge on how to make them might have leaked through during an instance when MX gained an edge over Terra inside Apprentice Terranort).





> My path is set. I shall seek out the wielder of the Keyblade, and the princesses. My body is too frail for such a journey, but I must do this. I will cast it off and plunge into the depths of darkness.



Also remember he has no idea that nobodies exist when he does this. So he doesn't think he's splitting himself at all. He just assumes his body was destroyed. He has to cast his body off because he doesn't know how to survive in the darkness like Xehanort did. Only the nobodies wear the cloaks not Ansem SoD. Aqua is able to survive in the darkness without the cloak anyways so it might just be a strength of heart type of deal.



> And yeah, though I hope it is the case. It would be kinda shitty for all the Returned Somebodies to be weaker.



It would kind of make having them in the story pointless if it was true.



> Well damn, then this entire argument just seemed like a waste of time.  Aqua and Terra are undoubtedly better masters. If it had to be anyone, it would be the Lingering Sentiment. KH3, based on what Nomura and Yen Sid has said, is mostly about "saving everyone". Sora and Riku can't learn from Terra and Aqua directly when they're the ones they need to save from Xehanort. After they pass their MoM exam, Yen Sid will probably point them in the next direction to get proper training. It would be cool if they were able to get training from "Armor of the Master" (Eraqus' armor), but that was only a data simulation battle in BbS Final Mix.



Well Yen Sid and Mickey know where Aqua is as the ending of ReCoded states. She can probably train them directly if she is rescued this game. Terra on the otherhand will almost definitely be the last one freed so the training duties are left to The Lingering Sentiment.




Bender said:


> If he's a master of the keyblade why is it that he got his tail kicked by Sora in his lingering sentiment? Terra is slower, has absolutely no discipline, and relies too much on the power of darkness to accomplish things. Hell, even Riku submitted to them was able to stave off Xehanort's heartless and reclaim his body at the end of KH 1. Even with Eraqus heart Xehanort had the most control over his body.



He didn't get his tail kicked . Terra chooses heavy hitting attacks but by no means is he slow. He has access to quite a few high speed flash stepping moves like Sonic Shadow and Chaos Blade.  And Terra is far more disciplined than you give him credit for. He only relies on dark powers when he Xehanort manipulates him into doing it and telling him it's okay, but he never accepts this but doesn't mind using them to save his friends.




> Which is why Terra failed in his endeavor to truly kill Xehanort and rather Xehanort baited him into wounding him so he could transfer his heart into Terra.


He failed because Vanitas forged the X-blade and he was too shocked because of what this implied for Ven's fate. And Xehanort used this opportunity to send his heart into his. Terra then beats Xehanort and would of reclaimed his body if everyone but him weren't knocked into the lanes between when the X-blade explodes. He only fails due to circumstance, not because he was outmatched.




> Right, Terra the same person who got taken over by Xehanort. The same dude that got his heart taken over by darkness.



Yet he is able to fight back and cause Xehanort to lock his own heart away to stop his interfering. Thus giving time for Sora and Riku to grow up before he could start his plans again.



> What part about Terra relying too much on brute-strength and not having a jack of stats like Sora are you not understanding?


Because Terra doesn't ? Strength is his specialty but he is by no means a slouch in any other category.




Bender said:


> He still saw Sora when he was on Destiny islands.



Sora wasn't chosen for a keyblade back then. He has no reason to assume he would of been in the time he has been locked away. Sora was never even meant to have the keyblade as he never was given the rite of succession like Riku and Kairi.




> Sora isn't using Ventus strength, he's merely allowing Ventus to stay in him until his heart is healed. If you're thinking it's because of the Synch Blade and drive form it's not.



The new trailer seems to imply the exact opposite of what you are saying . He recognizes Ven's pure heart. Sora isn't even aware that he has other hearts inside him, but that doesn't mean others can't detect them.



> Clearly, it's hard for you seeing as how you believe your troll logic is final in deciphering basic KH facts.



Yeah it's troll logic alright . Saying the same thing over and over again doesn't make you correct just so you know.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 17, 2012)

Bender said:


> Awww jesus christ is the whole OBD going to come into this thread because Platinum is embarrassing himself posting these ridiculous theories?



Bender stop being such a pussy with a victim complex god damn.

People in the OBD are entitled to enter this thread too you know. I haven't posted jack shit about this in the convo either if you are alluding to that. I don't need anyone's help to prove your mediocre logic wrong.


----------



## Bender (Feb 17, 2012)

> When the X-Blade was destroyed, Kingdom Hearts went all "lolbye" and disappeared.



I think it's because Kingdom Hearts had served it's purpose as he used it's power to transfer his heart to Terra's body. As it's said there are two-types being one which is the heart of worlds and one that's made from the hearts of men.  In addition to being a place which you can enter (KH BBS one) you can probably use the power from it to gain power for your own needs.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 17, 2012)

Platinum said:


> Also remember he has no idea that nobodies exist when he does this. So he doesn't think he's splitting himself at all. He just assumes his body was destroyed. He has to cast his body off because he doesn't know how to survive in the darkness like Xehanort did. Only the nobodies wear the cloaks not Ansem SoD. Aqua is able to survive in the darkness without the cloak anyways so it might just be a strength of heart type of deal.
> 
> It would kind of make having them in the story pointless if it was true.
> 
> Well Yen Sid and Mickey know where Aqua is as the ending of ReCoded states. She can probably train them directly if she is rescued this game. Terra on the otherhand will almost definitely be the last one freed so the training duties are left to The Lingering Sentiment.



Sometimes I really wonder which one of the two held more of MX's essence within it. Ansem SoD seems to have followed the "gathering the seven princesses of heart" part while Xemnas went to seek the keyblade wielder. And, well, Ansem SoD doesn't need to wear a cloak because he's a Heartless. What happens when you aren't a Heartless wandering around the RoD was shown when Aqua was attacked by a numerous amount of Darkside. That's why the Organization needs the cloaks, to travel through the RoD safely.

Unless Nomura is just going for fanservice, though I doubt it. Lea helps out Mickey and the gang. 

Well, it would possibly be easier to find Aqua (and, in turn, Ansem the Wise) if they could open portals of darkness. Riku lost the ability to do so. And even then, the RoD is so vast and there's so little inside it. It'd be like finding a needle in a haystack unless they have some way to "trace her signal" or something like that.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 17, 2012)

Bender said:


> I think it's because Kingdom Hearts had served it's purpose as he used it's power to transfer his heart to Terra's body. As it's said there are two-types being one which is the heart of worlds and one that's made from the hearts of men.  In addition to being a place which you can enter (KH BBS one) you can probably use the power from it to gain power for your own needs.



Well, what he really wanted Kingdom Hearts for was to start another keyblade war, though it's not completely clear how he was going to do it or why he wanted to do it. It was stated before that, in the past, the keyblade war happened over wanting to control Kingdom Hearts, which required the forging of the X-Blade. It all gets so confusing at times. I should finish playing BbS Final Mix to brush up on my knowledge.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 17, 2012)

Maybe he wants to start another Keyblade War so as to re-forge the X-Blade?

...

Man, I dunno.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 17, 2012)

>skip cutscene
>smash heartless

that's how I role


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 17, 2012)

But he forged the X-Blade to summon Kingdom Hearts to start another war, but the previous war was fought to make the X-Blade to control Kingdom Hearts and nkjfbenabnijfenagfoeagneakjogf what the fuck!


----------



## Platinum (Feb 17, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Sometimes I really wonder which one of the two held more of MX's essence within it. Ansem SoD seems to have followed the "gathering the seven princesses of heart" part while Xemnas went to seek the keyblade wielder. And, well, Ansem SoD doesn't need to wear a cloak because he's a Heartless. What happens when you aren't a Heartless wandering around the RoD was shown when Aqua was attacked by a numerous amount of Darkside. That's why the Organization needs the cloaks, to travel through the RoD safely.



Ansem SoD I think. Xemnas could subconsciously recall a bit about his past life, hence him trying to find the chamber of repose where ven is and talking to aqua's armor in secret.

Yeah the cloak probably masks you from the heartless but one strong of heart can survive without it.




> Well, it would possibly be easier to find Aqua (and, in turn, Ansem the Wise) if they could open portals of darkness. Riku lost the ability to do so. And even then, the RoD is so vast and there's so little inside it. It'd be like finding a needle in a haystack unless they have some way to "trace her signal" or something like that.



Well Aqua has a pretty pure heart. Might be able to find her like that? Since Aqua was able to sense Terra's heart over a vast distance which lead her to Hollow Bastion to fight him. Hearts being connected by bonds of friendship and all that.



Stunna said:


> Maybe he wants to start another Keyblade War so as to re-forge the X-Blade?
> 
> ...
> 
> Man, I dunno.



Doesn't he just want to see what happens after the war?

For SCIENCE?! 

He doesn't really care about the X-blade itself, he just wants it because it will attract all the keyblade wielders back to the graveyard so the war can start again.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 17, 2012)

plat, get on TP


----------



## Bender (Feb 18, 2012)

> People in the OBD are entitled to enter this thread too you know. I haven't posted jack shit about this in the convo either if you are alluding to that. I don't need anyone's help to prove your mediocre logic wrong.



Kinda find that hard to believe sir.  Also "mediocre logic"? I'm posting facts that are taken from official sources and commented on by the creator.





> Aqua is able to survive in the darkness without the cloak anyways so it might just be a strength of heart type of deal.



Aqua is able to survive in the darkness because she has a strong heart and has been wandering for 11 years with the hope she'll see her friends again as a result of carrying the wayfinder charms. If you see the ending you'll see that Terra and Ven's keyblades gave her hope before she succumbed to the endless darkness that was in front of her.



It would kind of make having them in the story pointless if it was true.





> Well Yen Sid and Mickey know where Aqua is as the ending of ReCoded states. She can probably train them directly if she is rescued this game. Terra on the otherhand will almost definitely be the last one freed so the training duties are left to The Lingering Sentiment.



Why would Sora need training from them? Sora's already being trained by another keyblade master- Yen Sid who was back in the day with Eraqus. Plus, he's already said they will obtain the power to defeat Xehanort if they accomplish the task he's given to them.




> He didn't get his tail kicked .



Terra's timing was poor as hell which is why Xehanort's heart got to him before he could activate his armor.



> Terra chooses heavy hitting attacks but by no means is he slow. He has access to quite a few high speed flash stepping moves like Sonic Shadow and Chaos Blade.





> Terra is also the most powerful of the trio in terms of the damage aspect. *He uses slow, but very heavy and hard-hitting attacks to decimate his enemies.* On top of that, he has access to both a variety of magical spells as well as heavy physical strikes. His affinity for Earth lets him use the powerful Quake and Meteor spells. In addition, he also makes use of dark powers such as the Dark Firaga spell used later in the series by Riku's Dark Mode, the Dark Volley Shotlock, and the Chaos Blade attack.



His attacks take way far too long to use however, and if you want to be a true expert like Sora and Riku you should have a jack-of-all stats that isn't in just one area.




> And Terra is far more disciplined than you give him credit for. He only relies on dark powers when he Xehanort manipulates him into doing it and telling him it's okay



Right. If that's so I suppose that's why Terra didn't hesitate to use the darkness against his master Eraqus.




> He failed because Vanitas forged the X-blade and he was too shocked because of what this implied for Ven's fate. And Xehanort used this opportunity to send his heart into his.



Way to mention something I mentioned a page ago and you dismissed.  Xehanort distracted Terra long enough for him to thrust his Keyblade into his heart and then possess his body.



> Terra then beats Xehanort and would of reclaimed his body if everyone but him weren't knocked into the lanes between when the X-blade explodes.



.....................................................................

There's no way in hell Terra would have been able to recover his body alone much less if the X-blade was destroyed. That shit was inevitable.






> Sora wasn't chosen for a keyblade back then. He has no reason to assume he would of been in the time he has been locked away.



So if Sora wasn't being the "chosen one" isn't everything. Last I checked the keyblade (which originally was Riku's) went into Sora's possesion because Riku chose the darkness.



> Sora was never even meant to have the keyblade as he never was given the rite of succession like Riku and Kairi.



Kairi's was an accident, and Riku's was an impulsive move by Terra because he saw some of himself in Riku (IMO).





> The new trailer seems to imply the exact opposite of what you are saying . He recognizes Ven's pure heart. Sora isn't even aware that he has other hearts inside him, but that doesn't mean others can't detect them.



It makes sense that Vanitas recogizes Ven's heart seeing as how he's apart of him.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 18, 2012)

Platinum said:


> Ansem SoD I think. Xemnas could subconsciously recall a bit about his past life, hence him trying to find the chamber of repose where ven is and talking to aqua's armor in secret.
> 
> Yeah the cloak probably masks you from the heartless but one strong of heart can survive without it.
> 
> ...



Indeed, that's why I think as well. More of Terra stayed in Xemnas while more of MX went to Ansem SoD, which makes sense. MX went with the entity that was absolute darkness. 

And yup, Aqua is that kind of person lol. She's lucky she's been able to survive for so long, until she got to where Ansem the Wise was (where it seems like it's safer then the rest of the RoD). If it wasn't for Ven's and Terra's keyblades coming to help her, she would've been screwed. 

In that case, the only one that can effectively track her is Mickey (since he was able to meet her), Kairi (whom Aqua performed the passing-on ritual to), or Sora, with Ven's heart leading the way.

That's the confusing part, though. There are no keyblade wielders left, except the main characters.  All the others are dead, laying in that graveyard.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 18, 2012)

If Bender knew anything about anything he'd know I'm rather active in this forum.


----------



## Bender (Feb 18, 2012)

Btw KH 3D scans and info in next weeks Famitsu


----------



## Bender (Feb 18, 2012)

zenieth said:


> If Bender knew anything about anything he'd know I'm rather active in this forum.



I don't care. Don't fuck with the KH thread. That's all I give a damn about atm. If you're going to be a dick and mess around then get out. 

On another, note I hope they don't fuck up the hunchback of Notre Dame world and censor Frollo's lines referencing catholicism and being a total prejudice dick.  That guy is one of the BEST Disney villains if you ask me. Also Ansem SOD picking up Phoebus sword and pointing it at Riku is such a powerful scene in the trailers.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 18, 2012)

Bender me being a dick has nothng to do with me messing with this thread, here's a hint I've done nothing to bash this game signficantly or disparage its reputation, that you don't own.

Didn't naruto-kun just go over this shit with us before :33


----------



## Platinum (Feb 18, 2012)

Bender said:


> Kinda find that hard to believe sir.  Also "mediocre logic"? I'm posting facts that are taken from official sources and commented on by the creator.



Check then I haven't posted in it for days . And i'm using the game itself and the reports within it .



> Aqua is able to survive in the darkness because she has a strong heart and has been wandering for 11 years with the hope she'll see her friends again as a result of carrying the wayfinder charms. If you see the ending you'll see that Terra and Ven's keyblades gave her hope before she succumbed to the endless darkness that was in front of her.



Yeah which is what I said. She has a strength of heart that allows her to survive.




> Why would Sora need training from them? Sora's already being trained by another keyblade master- Yen Sid who was back in the day with Eraqus. Plus, he's already said they will obtain the power to defeat Xehanort if they accomplish the task he's given to them.


 
Yen Sid isn't training them, basically he's just giving them missions. And people are allowed to have more than one teacher you know. 



> Terra's timing was poor as hell which is why Xehanort's heart got to him before he could activate his armor.


Because he was in a state of panic at the thought that Ven and Aqua were killed below and that he was about to lose his body (remember Xehanort tells Vanitas to kill Aqua in front of Terra to piss him off). He only thought of the armor at the last second.




> His attacks take way far too long to use however, and if you want to be a true expert like Sora and Riku you should have a jack-of-all stats that isn't in just one area.



He has plenty of fast attacks. Only attacks like zantesuken take a bit of prep. Seriously rewatch the lingering will battle and him zipping around smacking you and tell me Terra is a slow fighter.



> Right. If that's so I suppose that's why Terra didn't hesitate to use the darkness against his master Eraqus.


Because he needed to open a portal to save ven from his teacher? And you can only do that with dark powers. It was his way of leveling the playing field. Eraqus uses light, he countered with darkness. Doesn't make him any less of a fighter for giving into his power to protect Ven from being killed.



> There's no way in hell Terra would have been able to recover his body alone much less if the X-blade was destroyed. That shit was inevitable.



Maybe. Maybe not. He subdued Xehanort nontheless and by circumstance his body was thrown into the lanes between. He did not fail.



> So if Sora wasn't being the "chosen one" isn't everything. Last I checked the keyblade (which originally was Riku's) went into Sora's possesion because Riku chose the darkness.



It's because Riku didn't have enough strength of heart to summon it, so it went to sora. Don't really see what this has to do with anything. Terra never fully succumbed to his darkness like Riku did, he only weakened his heart enough for Xehanort to overpower him.



> Kairi's was an accident, and Riku's was an impulsive move by Terra because he saw some of himself in Riku (IMO).


Yes he did. Which is why he is waiting for Riku to come to him. This doesn't change the fact that he had no reason to assume sora would ever have a keyblade.



Death-kun said:


> Indeed, that's why I think as well. More of Terra stayed in Xemnas while more of MX went to Ansem SoD, which makes sense. MX went with the entity that was absolute darkness.



Most likely yeah. Since Xemnas was more the physical aspect that would naturally make him more Terra, since it is his body after all.



> And yup, Aqua is that kind of person lol. She's lucky she's been able to survive for so long, until she got to where Ansem the Wise was (where it seems like it's safer then the rest of the RoD). If it wasn't for Ven's and Terra's keyblades coming to help her, she would've been screwed.



Aqua's heart was pure enough to possibly forge an X-blade with vanitas if ven failed as Vanitas told her 'always nice to have a back up'. But purity of heart doesn't mean you can't have moments of weakness.



> In that case, the only one that can effectively track her is Mickey (since he was able to meet her), Kairi (whom Aqua performed the passing-on ritual to), or Sora, with Ven's heart leading the way.
> 
> That's the confusing part, though. There are no keyblade wielders left, except the main characters.  All the others are dead, laying in that graveyard.



Those keyblades are from the last universe.



			
				 Xehanort Report 5 said:
			
		

> As the former, our duty is to cross the chasms between the worlds and guard against the latter, whose darkness corrupts and contaminates, so that no world need ever be lost again.
> Few Keyblade wielders remain now; I have heard of but a handful of others outside my circle. But the world is vast, and more of our kind may be out there.



Leaving the possibility for more keyblade wielders existing. Maybe a group of keyblade users from the realm of darkness exists out there as well?

Also reading the Xehanort reports I found this .



			
				Xehanort Report 7 said:
			
		

> It is only forged when two hearts of equal power intersect--one heart of pure darkness, one heart of pure light. At the time of its forging, Kingdom Hearts appears. It must be noted, though, that this Kingdom Hearts is special. Unlike the Kingdoms brought about forcibly and artificially through the collection of hearts, THIS Kingdom Hearts is a perfect and complete union of ALL the worlds' hearts. Surely it was over this that the ancient Keyblade War was fought.



Confirmation that the two Kingdom Hearts have different properties. Not that I really want to return to that.


----------



## Bender (Feb 18, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Bender me being a dick has nothng to do with me messing with this thread, here's a hint I've done nothing to bash this game signficantly or disparage its reputation, that you don't own.



Huh, in the OBD convo thread a while ago you were talking mad shit about it. But then again you were just doing that to impress your fans in the OBD. 



> Didn't naruto-kun just go over this shit with us before :33



You mean the whole shit about excluding people from a certain convo thread? Yes, he did and you guys can't show an iota of respect to him when he has to remind you every thread is a public venue. And guess what? Now you know how that shit feels when I tell you to GTFO like you do the same for other people in the OBD convo thread.

Although now that I think about it I rather enjoy a nice KH convo rather than bring up old wounds.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 18, 2012)

Bender you mistake me hating KH's story

Which is shit

for me hating KH

You also think your words mean jackshit to me.


----------



## Bender (Feb 18, 2012)

Platinum said:


> Check then I haven't posted in it for days . And i'm using the game itself and the reports within it .



Don't just use the reports read the director's secret reports and look at his interviews.






> Yen Sid isn't training them, basically he's just giving them missions. And people are allowed to have more than one teacher you know.



Eh, it's still kind of training. Nomura said that they would undergo the Mark of Mastery exam but it isn't part of the whole game.



> Because he was in a state of panic at the thought that Ven and Aqua were killed below and that he was about to lose his body



Actually, Terra was more concerned for Aqua and Ventus and Terra losing his cool provided Xehanort the perfect opportunity to unlock his heart in case Terra interrupted him.



> (remember Xehanort tells Vanitas to kill Aqua in front of Terra to piss him off). He only thought of the armor at the last second.



?????? 

Master Xehanort told Vanitas that during the middle part of the Xehanort battle.



> He has plenty of fast attacks. Only attacks like zantesuken take a bit of prep. Seriously rewatch the lingering will battle and him zipping around smacking you and tell me Terra is a slow fighter.



The lingering sentiment battle took place over 11 years later which Terra most likely grew in strength letting his hatred for Xehanort build.



> Because he needed to open a portal to save ven from his teacher? And you can only do that with dark powers.



It was also used to combat Eraqus as well.





> Maybe. Maybe not. He subdued Xehanort nontheless and by circumstance his body was thrown into the lanes between. He did not fail.






> It's because Riku didn't have enough strength of heart to summon it, so it went to sora.



Say what? No, the keyblade is drawn to people who choose the light.

 Don't really see what this has to do with anything. 



> Terra never fully succumbed to his darkness like Riku did, he only weakened his heart enough for Xehanort to overpower him.



That's pretty much what darkness does to you whenever you use it that much. Darkness was reason why Riku took on Xehanort's seeker of darkness form and etc.



> Yes he did. Which is why he is waiting for Riku to come to him. This doesn't change the fact that he had no reason to assume sora would ever have a keyblade.



IIRC Terra wasn't interested in Sora.




> Most likely yeah. Since Xemnas was more the physical aspect that would naturally make him more Terra, since it is his body after all.



And there was Xemnas asking Axel to look for the chamber of waking which was where Aqua placed Ven.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 18, 2012)

Bender said:


> Eh, it's still kind of training. Nomura said that they would undergo the Mark of Mastery exam but it isn't part of the whole game.



There is no set mark of mastery exam. Terra and Aqua just fought it out for theirs, an exam can be many things most likely.




> Master Xehanort told Vanitas that during the middle part of the Xehanort battle.



Yes he tells him to kill Aqua, then forge the X-blade and then stops Terra from pursuing him. When he proclaims the X-blade has been formed he obviously has to be thinking the worst, which would only anger him more, throw him into panic, and leave him more vulnerable to Xehanort's body snatch.




> Say what? No, the keyblade is drawn to people who choose the light.





			
				Xehanort Report IV said:
			
		

> The Keyblade wielders' great war over Kingdom Hearts was fought by defenders of the light, servants of darkness, those who sought to reconcile the two, and those motivated by nothing more than lust for power. A whole spectrum of thought was swept into the conflict, and the worlds that did not go to war found the war brought to them.



Nope. Keyblades will choose many different kinds of people. Followers of Light and Dark and those who believe in a balance. Strength of heart seems to be the key here not just believing in love and friendship.




> That's pretty much what darkness does to you whenever you use it that much. Darkness was reason why Riku took on Xehanort's seeker of darkness form and etc.



Yeah but Terra always turned away from the brink after he went to far. He never gives in to it fully and realizes it's not right to rely on it. But he does so for his friends, thus why he is able to not be fully corrupted. Does not mean he is not weakened by it cause he was.



> IIRC Terra wasn't interested in Sora.
> 
> 
> And there was Xemnas asking Axel to look for the chamber of waking which was where Aqua placed Ven.



Both things I already pointed out. 

He chose Riku because he felt a connection. Aqua didn't choose Sora cause she felt Riku being chosen by Terra and didn't want their friendship to be potentially destroyed like her's.


----------



## Hollow Prince (Feb 18, 2012)

Okay, sorry if I'm behind here I just bought a PSP and BBS last week, so there is like MX (old man), Terranort (after possesion of Terra). After his battle with Aqua and his mind, he looses his memories, gets amnesia, and becomes a different person all together which more than likely takes more after Xeanhort, Opens the Darkness up, and Becomes (Heartless Ansem) and Nobody (Xemnas) is all that correct or am I missing something?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 18, 2012)

Pretty much, except Terranort doesn't really "take after anyone" once he gets amnesia, though when Xehanort first takes over Terra's body it's obviously Xehanort that's in control. During the final battle with Aqua, Xehanort tries to forcibly extract Terra from his heart with the keyblade and completely fucks himself over. From that point on, Master Xehanort and Terra are deadlocked inside Terranort's heart and all of their memories and power become inaccessible to Terranort. The only time Terranort becomes more of one than the other is when one of them gains a slight edge over the other, causing some of their memories to briefly leak into Terranort's mind. Terranort doesn't open up the darkness, though. He decides he needs to seek the seven princesses of heart and the keyblade wielder, so he has to cast aside his frail body and enter the darkness itself to do so. He had no idea he would create Xemnas when he split himself in two, though.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 18, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Pretty much, except Terranort doesn't really "take after anyone" once he gets amnesia, though when Xehanort first takes over Terra's body it's obviously Xehanort that's in control. During the final battle with Aqua, Xehanort tries to forcibly extract Terra from his heart with the keyblade and completely fucks himself over. From that point on, Master Xehanort and Terra are deadlocked inside Terranort's heart and all of their memories and power become inaccessible to Terranort. The only time Terranort becomes more of one than the other is when one of them gains a slight edge over the other, causing some of their memories to briefly leak into Terranort's mind. Terranort doesn't open up the darkness, though. He decides he needs to seek the seven princesses of heart and the keyblade wielder, so he has to cast aside his frail body and enter the darkness itself to do so. He had no idea he would create Xemnas when he split himself in two, though.



Seriously like...the fuck am I reading?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 18, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Seriously like...the fuck am I reading?



It's even more difficult for me to type it out correctly than it is to understand.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 18, 2012)

I know all that stuff, but what I'm curious of is: What _did_ Xehanort expect to happen when he split himself in two if he didn't expect Xemnas?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 18, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I know all that stuff, but what I'm curious of is: What _did_ Xehanort expect to happen when he split himself in two if he didn't expect Xemnas?



Most likely he was expecting to become a Heartless, a being that can travel through the RoD with no difficulty whatsoever. I'm not sure if he knew he would keep a human form or not, but he knew his body was fragile and would not suffice for what he needed to do, so he wanted to get rid of it. He probably thought he knew enough about darkness and the heart to preserve his human form when he cast aside his body and became a Heartless.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 18, 2012)

So how many Worlds are we getting in Dream Drop Distance?


----------



## Bender (Feb 18, 2012)

^

8 if I'm correct


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 18, 2012)

8? What happened having 14 worlds that were mostly in previous games??


----------



## Bender (Feb 18, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> 8? What happened having 14 worlds that were mostly in previous games??



Eh, my mistake. 

These are the list of worlds:

Destiny Islands | Traverse Town | La Cit? des Cloches | Prankster's Paradise | Country of the Musketeers | Symphony of Sorcery | Radiant Garden  | Disney Castle | Keyblade Graveyard | Mysterious Tower| The Grid

However, I don't think Destiny Island's, Disney Castle and Keyblade Graveyard are going to be playable. More like they'll be cutscene seen worlds only. Kinda like how Destiny Islands was in KH2.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 18, 2012)

Ah that makes sense, and yeah i knew Destiny Islands would probably be just-cutscene based given that i thought it would be playable in 358/2 days until i found out it wasn't.

But judging by the 9 minute trailer, TWTNW might be a playable world isnce we saw Sora being surrounded by several ORG.XIII figures in an in-game cutscene.


----------



## Bender (Feb 18, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Ah that makes sense, and yeah i knew Destiny Islands would probably be just-cutscene based given that i thought it would be playable in 358/2 days until i found out it wasn't.
> 
> But judging by the 9 minute trailer, TWTNW might be a playable world isnce we saw Sora being surrounded by several ORG.XIII figures in an in-game cutscene.



I need to get that TWEWY game. I mean  I'm letting that 3DS I have collect dust by not buying any game and playing it on it (got the 3DS mostly for Dream Drop Distance pek ). 

Who do you guys think the cloaked figures are at the end of the 9 min trailer? I'm gonna rule out Braig being one of them since he's the one who shot down those arrow beams. Also where the hell is Saix? Something tells me that he's also still on Xehanort's side and he has the same facial features as Braig did during TAV's fight Xehanort at the end of BBS. 

On another note, I think the red eyed unknown (Org cloak member) is Ventus's nightmare or Xion.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 19, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I know all that stuff, but what I'm curious of is: What _did_ Xehanort expect to happen when he split himself in two if he didn't expect Xemnas?



He just thought his body would be destroyed. He didn't know he was splitting himself.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 20, 2012)

Kingdom Hearts Dream Drop Distance VJump Scans!


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Stunna (Feb 20, 2012)

I can't see them.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 20, 2012)

Go to the link then!!!!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 20, 2012)

Jeff Bridges in 3D.


----------



## Bender (Feb 21, 2012)

Me was hoping to see new characters in KH 3D jump scan.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 21, 2012)

Kingdom Hearts 3D in Nintendo Power


*Spoiler*: __ 










> The March 2012 issue of Nintendo Power magazine has included an article on Kingdom Hearts 3D: Dream Drop Distance. The article (which is completely in English) confirms a lot of the information we have been getting over the last few months from Japanese sources, and also contains an interview with Tetsuya Nomura.
> 
> - There is an extra cutscene at the end of the credits.
> - The Mark of Mastery will not span the entire game.
> ...


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Feb 21, 2012)

> - There is an extra cutscene at the end of the credits.



A possible teaser for KHIII?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 21, 2012)

All the more reason considering this game will have answers to KH3.


----------



## Bender (Feb 21, 2012)

*nerdgasms*


----------



## Platinum (Feb 22, 2012)

- The Mark of Mastery will not span the entire game.

Oooh wonder what we will be doing after the mark of mastery test is done. Wonder if it has something to do with the TWEWY crew.

- The previous makers of the music will return, even the ones from Birth By Sleep.



Can't wait to see what awesome new music we get.


----------



## Darth (Feb 22, 2012)

wait, what's this about the mark of mastery?

How does this game relate to bbs?


----------



## Platinum (Feb 22, 2012)

Sora and Riku are undergoing their own mark of mastery exam in this game.


----------



## Bender (Feb 22, 2012)

Darth said:


> wait, what's this about the mark of mastery?
> 
> How does this game relate to bbs?



Basically now that Xehanort's heartless and nobody have been killed his original self can now return. Before Sora and Riku can combat him they need to release people from their suffering (Xion, Ventus, Axel, Terra, Aqua, and Namine).


----------



## Platinum (Feb 22, 2012)

The Famitsu scans had a few new interesting tidbits. 



> Yen Sid: You have chosen the journey that will lead you on a mission to become Keyblade Masters.
> Yen Sid: I will have you go back to Destiny Islands, as it was when it was swallowed by darkness and sleeping.
> The two are given an explanation about the Mark of Mastery. Someone who is sleeping in sorrow will become the key.



Place your bets on who this person will be. Vegas currently has the odds at Ven +300, Aqua +400, and Roxas at +600 with the rest of the field at +800 .


----------



## Stunna (Feb 22, 2012)

Ventus is most likely since he's the only one... y'know... asleep.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 22, 2012)

If worlds are just sleeping when they are swallowed by darkness that also means it could potentially be Aqua as well.

And Roxas too if the state he is in at the moment counts as sleep. Remember Stunna they are all waiting for their birth by sleep so it can be any of them .


----------



## Crowned Clown (Feb 23, 2012)

Is it just me but are those character models for Flynn, his son, and Quorra really really well done?


----------



## Bender (Feb 23, 2012)

Check it out bitches ^^

Kingdom Hearts Dream Drop Distance Famitsu Scans!


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Platinum (Feb 23, 2012)

Any translation for the words or is there nothing really new in those scans?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 23, 2012)

I caved and watched the new trailer, wasn't as bad as I feared.

What was with all the hurf blurf about Axel getting a Keyblade?


----------



## Bender (Feb 23, 2012)

@First Tsurugi

Wha? Axel isn't getting a keyblade he's most likely asking about getting into the realm of sleep.


----------



## Bender (Feb 24, 2012)

NEW KH3D INFO




Time Zones:
United States
8:30PM Pacific Time (March 2nd) - 1:10AM Pacific Time (March 3rd)
9:30PM Mountain Time (March 2nd) - 2:10AM Mountain Time (March 3rd)
10:30PM Central Time (March 2nd) - 3:10AM Central Time (March 3rd)
11:30PM Eastern Time (March 2nd) - 4:10AM Eastern Time (March 3rd)


The Premiere Event will run from *1:30PM JST to 6:10PM JST*, showings lasting 40 minutes each. The lucky 125 Square Enix Members who enter a lottery and receive special tickets will be allowed priority entrance into the viewing area every segment, but limited to 25 special ticket holders per showing. The event is free, so anybody in Japan can attend!

The Church Plaza event space in Venus Fort will be transformed into a Kingdom Hearts viewing stage, complete with appearances from Kingdom Hearts characters and decorations that match the series! People will even leave the event with a special limited edition event postcard! The Premiere Event is both a celebration for the 10th Anniversary and the release of Kingdom Hearts 3D!


----------



## Gnome (Feb 24, 2012)

> appearances from Kingdom Hearts characters



Douchebags in costumes? Sounds fun.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 24, 2012)

I hope there's a drunken mascot brawl.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 24, 2012)

Sora and Riku should start fighting over Kairi, and Axel makes out with Roxas as Ventus just stands there watching and crying while Xion cuts herself.


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Feb 24, 2012)

That's some hell ^


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 27, 2012)

*Rumour: Kingdom Hearts 3D European Release Date Leaked*

*27th July, in case you wondered*

Kingdom Hearts 3D: Dream Drop Distance is a title that many fans are anticipating on 3DS this year, though release details outside of Japan haven't been forthcoming. Apparently there's been a slip-up at Square Enix, however, and we may now know the European release date.

As reported by IGN, Square Enix's French store briefly listed 27th July as a release date, before hastily changing it to 'summer 2012'. It could be a simple administrative error or a genuine slip-up, but in either case it's clear that European gamers don't have too long to wait.

Will this include the rather attractive 10th Anniversary Edition as well as the standard version? We'll keep our eyes peeled for official details.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 27, 2012)

I hate Europe so much.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 27, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I hate Europe so much.


 they are winning for sure..


----------



## Bender (Feb 27, 2012)

Europe you bastards


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 27, 2012)

We'll probably be getting it before even them


----------



## Sera (Feb 27, 2012)

I hope that release date is correct!  But America usually gets the game before Europe.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 27, 2012)

D'at U.S. release date better be sooner.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 28, 2012)

Bender said:


> @First Tsurugi
> 
> Wha? Axel isn't getting a keyblade he's most likely asking about getting into the realm of sleep.



Dunno, when the trailer first came out there was some hurf blurf about Axel getting a Keyblade, but when I finally watched the trailer there was none of that to be seen.

Guess they were speculating about Axel's conversation with Yen Sid or something.

Anyway, Xion's appearance at the end of the trailer makes me think the Unknown might be talking about more than just Ventus when he mentions hearts being in Sora. Maybe he's also talking about Xion and Roxas and whoever else I can't remember.

The other thing I found interesting was that Riku seems to have his shit in gear what with resisting Ansem's temptations and apparently finding a way to keep his darkness in check, while Sora seems to be the one having doubts. Perhaps Sora will end up the one needing to be saved.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 3, 2012)

So apparently they showed the opening movie for 3D at the SE event.



> But few new images will bring the cheering crowd and make me vibrate. Already, we see a HD remake of one of the many famous scenes from 358/2 Days, with Roxas, Axel and Xion eating an ice on the roof of the Twilight Town train station, snatching a few cries impressed the crowd. The same will happen to the scene while cinematics representing the final fight of KH2, between Riku and Sora Xenmas. The following is a presentation of DDD, with images of new worlds in particular, but it's very very short. And already we arrive at the central point of the video, and the main interest of this event . Begins a scene where Sora and Riku finds himself in what appears to be the Necropolis Keyblade. Xehanort is facing them. Sora's Keyblade then activates and unlocks a lock. Mickey appears, carrying a large spellbook. Gradually, as he leafed through, standing out of the pages to finally reveal ... Roxas, Aqua, Terra and Ven! Good and as Donald and Goofy. The front nine are so Xehanort all together, and the picture ended up on what appears to be a big combined attack. This last point remains to be confirmed, it was quick. Note that Sora and Riku are their clothes DDD in this scene, leaving much to assume that this scene takes place in the game This is too much for the crowd, which is delirious from the beginning of this scene. In the end, it was a real sound and light show projected onto the facade of the church, for a truly impressive record. But already the video ends. Hashimoto's announcement, it seems to me, it will be the opening movie of DDD.



Ignoring the bad English this is pretty interesting.


----------



## Bender (Mar 13, 2012)

New scans in March 15th Famitsu scan



Also KH13 says it'll have Tetsuya Nomura interview


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 13, 2012)

This game needs to hurry up and come out already.


----------



## Bender (Mar 13, 2012)

@ Death-Kun

March 29th isn't that far away....  for Japan that is. Lucky motherfuckers...


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 13, 2012)

At least we're getting it sometime in mid-July.


----------



## Bender (Mar 13, 2012)

Awww yeah! 

I wonder if we're right about that dark-skinned guy being Young Master Xehanort also.


----------



## Bender (Mar 14, 2012)

*KH3D Famitsu information
*

Game will be 35 hours; longer with minigames and Dream Eater training
Fighting style can be completey different depending on what Dream Eaters you use
The first package design for 3D featured King Mickey mainly, with Riku and Sora as side parts. Because the title didn't fit well and Nomura worried that it would be hard to recognize, he redesigned it with the current image and layout.
On the AR Code Dream Eaters: Buying KH3D comes with one card for one rare Dream Eater, but you'll be able to get the recipe for the other rare AR dream eaters through Street Pass.
The mysterious figure in the black coat isn't necessarily new, but they are important to the story.
About the key phrase, "Those who are asleep in sadness": Sora and Riku are preparing to rescue them.
At first they planned to have Sora go to original Tron world, and Riku go to Tron Legacy world.
Other than Ansem and Xemnas who appear often, Axel (Lea) and the silver haired boy are key characters.
In the end we'll finally see Xemnas/Ansem's true form.
Donald and Goofy couldn't be team mates this time because they are not Keyblade wielders. Thus the Dream Eaters were developed.
The growth system of the Dream Eaters is connected to Sora and Riku's growth.
Dream Eater's growth is like a breeding system, treating them well makes them grow better.
The command system is different than BBS, it's more of a mix between Days and ReCoded.
There are 4 types of Dream Eater personalities, they also change depending on how you do in battle, etc.
King Wondernyan isn't an evolution of a Wondernyan, they are separate Dream Eaters.
The main mini game you play with then is called Flick Crash, which combines speed and action aspects.
You can name your own Dream Eaters.
There are 50 sorts of Dream Eaters you can partner with, however boss Dream Eaters are not included.
The next issue of Famitsu will have more Nomura interview as well.




*Spoiler*: _more partials_ 









Translations provided by sqexgal


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 14, 2012)

35 hours?? Is that equivalent to KH1 or 2's length?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 14, 2012)

yes it is actually


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 14, 2012)

With only 6+ freaking worlds......how do they do it? :amazed


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 14, 2012)

they stretch em out most likely. Have more of the plot take place inside of each world.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 14, 2012)

Makes sense, which is excellent.  Kid Icarus Uprising & KH 3D are two of my must-have 3DS games so i'm glad 3D won't turn out as short as i thought.


----------



## Bender (Mar 14, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> 35 hours?? Is that equivalent to KH1 or 2's length?



Eh, somewhat equivalent. KHII was 40 hours long.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 14, 2012)

i beat both KH and KH2 in just over 30 hours each


----------



## Bender (Mar 14, 2012)

@Inuhanyou

Nice


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 14, 2012)

> Eh, somewhat equivalent. KHII was 40 hours long.



Though there IS the other part where it mention the game could go longer with the other Dream-eater stuff.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 14, 2012)

It's at least longer than BbS. Each of TAV's scenarios was about 10 hours long, iirc.


----------



## Bender (Mar 14, 2012)

Is it gonna be scenario-like similar to Sora/Riku from Kingdom Hearts: Chain of memories?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 14, 2012)

Probably, but idk since Sora & Riku are said to constantly shift throughout the game when playing the two characters.


----------



## Bender (Mar 14, 2012)

^

Ah, right I totally forgot. 

Shit gonna be awesome.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 14, 2012)

Kingdom hearts.....the Holy Grail of anything good coming from S.E.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 14, 2012)

When you switch between them is determined by the Drop Gauge. When it reaches zero, the character switches. But it won't happen that quickly, and it goes down slower when you beat enemies and whatnot. And I doubt you'll switch during important parts of the game like boss battles and plot points and whatnot.


----------



## Riley (Mar 17, 2012)

KH is a convoluted mess of a story








J/K


More news

Also Nomura interview


----------



## Riley (Mar 17, 2012)

*Nomura interview*



> The meaning behind the main illustration!
> 
> — The package illustration has been publically revealed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 21, 2012)

Here's some new KH3D scans from Famitsu. ;3


----------



## Riley (Mar 21, 2012)

lol @ Master Xehanort sitting on the throne 

Like a boss


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Mar 22, 2012)

Here have some trailers freshly baked out of the Premier Event


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 22, 2012)

And look, here's some more scans from Famitsu! High quality scans, no less.


----------



## Riley (Mar 23, 2012)

Haters can officially suck it. 

KH 3D: Dream Drop Distance made a sale of 1,200 in 10 minutes and SE's predicted number of sales in four hours.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 23, 2012)

Fuck yeah.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 23, 2012)

Well i hope that makes KH3 come faster  or not


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 23, 2012)

We'll never get KH3 because Versus will never come out.


----------



## Riley (Mar 23, 2012)

Versus will probably be released by 2014 or 2013.


----------



## Rasendori (Mar 23, 2012)

KH3 will be done for PS4 in 2016. 

Regardless I will proudly immerse myself in the shameless milking of the series that Nomura is taking the series through.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 23, 2012)

ITT: Expanding our understanding of the plot and characters and progressing the plot itself while we wait for KH3 = milking.

When Nomura makes KH games that aren't KH3, he's milking. But if he didn't make a KH game any time at all between KH2 and KH3 people would be bitching about it just as much. "Waaah, when's another KH game coming out! Square Enix hates their fans!" And then KH3 comes out and people don't understand anything.


----------



## Rasendori (Mar 23, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> ITT: Expanding our understanding of the plot and characters and progressing the plot itself while we wait for KH3 = milking.
> 
> When Nomura makes KH games that aren't KH3, he's milking. But if he didn't make a KH game any time at all between KH2 and KH3 people would be bitching about it just as much. "Waaah, when's another KH game coming out! Square Enix hates their fans!" And then KH3 comes out and people don't understand anything.



Oh please you're just being a pretentious fan boy. 365/2, COM, ReCoded, and the other cellphone KH weren't needed to understand the plot. They're extras that only the fans who enjoyed the plot of one and two enough bought.

I myself bought all the games and enjoyed them but for the average fan who won't and won't need to (because 3 will obviously have a recap of shit) buy them, this is all useless. One needs to be objective and it doesn't take a genius to see Nomura is milking the series (however fun the milking may be.)


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 23, 2012)

Rasendori said:


> Oh please you're just being a pretentious fan boy. 365/2, COM, ReCoded, and the other cellphone KH weren't needed to understand the plot. They're extras that only the fans who enjoyed the plot of one and two enough bought.
> 
> I myself bought all the games and enjoyed them but for the average fan who won't and won't need to (because 3 will obviously have a recap of shit) this is all useless. One needs to be objective and it doesn't take a genius to see Nomura is milking the series (whoever fun the milking may be.)



358/2 filled us in on many gaps in the story and information about the Organization and what Roxas was doing for that year before we actually saw him in KH2. And I can't even believe you're saying CoM wasn't needed. For all intents and purposes, CoM IS a main game. Just because it isn't numbered doesn't mean it's not a main game. It's a direct continuation of the plot. I would love for you to play KH2 if CoM had never existed and wonder why you only see half of the people in a group called Organization XIII, wonder who DiZ is, wonder why Sora is sleeping, wonder who that blonde-haired mystery girl is, and so on. That was expanded upon in Re:CoM, making it a truly full-fledged main game. Everyone agrees the cellphone KH is irrelevant. Re:Coded is a fun game, but the only important part of the entire game is the secret ending. And Kingdom Hearts 3D is a direct continuation of the plot from KH2, one that will bridge right into KH3. The only games I could consider being milking are Re:Coded and that cellphone game that no one cares about which are, at the moment, the most recent games. 358/2 borders milking, but it goes a lot deeper into the plot and characters than the two I just mentioned, so it gets off just barely. All the other games are direct plot continuations (or, in BbS' case, a prequel).


----------



## Rasendori (Mar 24, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> *358/2 filled us in on many gaps in the story and information about the Organization and what Roxas was doing for that year before we actually saw him in KH2.* And I can't even believe you're saying CoM wasn't needed. For all intents and purposes, CoM IS a main game. Just because it isn't numbered doesn't mean it's not a main game. It's a direct continuation of the plot.* I would love for you to play KH2 if CoM had never existed and wonder why you only see half of the people in a group called Organization XIII, wonder who DiZ is, wonder why Sora is sleeping, wonder who that blonde-haired mystery girl is, and so on.* That was expanded upon in ReoM, making it a truly full-fledged main game. Everyone agrees the cellphone KH is irrelevant. Reoded is a fun game,* but the only important part of the entire game is the secret ending*. *And Kingdom Hearts 3D is a direct continuation of the plot from KH2, one that will bridge right into KH3.* The only games I could consider being milking are Reoded and that cellphone game that no one cares about which are, at the moment, the most recent games. 358/2 borders milking, but it goes a lot deeper into the plot and characters than the two I just mentioned, so it gets off just barely. All the other games are direct plot continuations (or, in BbS' case, a prequel).



Like what gaps? You mean those miniscule missing details warrant a full game? 

All that was recapped in KH2 by Diz and organization banter, I know plenty of people who played 2 and weren't confused at all...

My point exactly, coded was thirty five extra dollars for like a five minute video in terms of plot progression.
3D and BBS are going to be necessary for the plot. 3D only because of Axel and every other person aside from Sora and Riku though. The blowing up of the test, (the same test which was a mini fight in BBS) is just high quality filler imo.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 24, 2012)

Gaps as in what people were doing, where they were, what was going on in the background, out of the perspective of Sora and the gang. Many people wanted to know what the Organization was up to, how Roxas came to be, what he was doing, and so on, during that entire year that was skipped. Like I said, 358/2 bordered milking, but it was still a very enjoyable experience and I loved getting to know the characters better.

And I never said people would be confused. I said they would wonder about those things, not be confused by it. I would surely like to know why half of an Organization is inexplicably gone, why Riku looks like Ansem SoD, why Sora was asleep, what all those white rooms are and where they are, and so on. Wondering doesn't mean confusion, it's just thought provoking and warrants questions being asked and hopefully answered. Not to mention that Castle Oblivion was given significant importance in BbS regarding it's origin, what it really is and what the real secret about it is.

To be honest, I think the MoM exam is important for Sora and Riku, to learn how to fight like true keyblade masters. I wouldn't consider it high quality filler, but that's just me.


----------



## Rasendori (Mar 24, 2012)

You're being subjective. Many people wanted to know what they were up to but we weren't even given that much insight tbh. They were doing missions, that was obvious without a game being created. 

The answer though was two games, which again weren't really necessary for plot progression. I liked them, you liked them, they took advantage of it.

We'll see, regardless I'm stoked for the release.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 24, 2012)

fact is, nobody gave two shits about "roxas's story" details  we already knew who the fuck he was from two and what his relationship to Sora was, it was filler and contributed nothing of value to the story, just admit it


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 24, 2012)

Rasendori said:


> You're being subjective. Many people wanted to know what they were up to but we weren't even given that much insight tbh. They were doing missions, that was obvious without a game being created.
> 
> The answer though was two games, which again weren't really necessary for plot progression. I liked them, you liked them, they took advantage of it.
> 
> We'll see, regardless I'm stoked for the release.



Well of course we weren't, which made people curious, curious enough to buy a game that was "OMG all about Roxas and the Organization!" People wanted to know, Square Enix made a borderline-milking game just to please people and buy time.

Another reason I don't find CoM to be milking is because Square Enix wasn't really in the position to milk anything. CoM was the second KH game, and KH2 came out not long after. It's not like we were waiting over half a decade for KH2 and SE decided to throw bullshit our way to buy some time. They intended CoM to be important to the plot, and went through the trouble of remaking it on the PS2 to get it more attention. But meh, you're right, I liked it, you liked it, SE delivered.

As am I, it's looking to be quite possibly the best KH game yet, what with all that's going on.  I just wish there had been more worlds, but I'm really happy with what we got, so I'm not really complaining.



Inuhanyou said:


> fact is, nobody gave two shits about "roxas's story" details  we already knew who the fuck he was from two and what his relationship to Sora was, it was filler and contributed nothing of value to the story, just admit it



I never said it was important to the overall plot. I explicitly outlined the games that provided direct plot progression. Also, you're *severely* underestimating Roxas' fanbase, but I'm not going to open _that_ can of worms.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 24, 2012)

So....filler fanservice then?  that does nothing to change my actual point though, infact it reinforces it. A lot of people thought a lot of these sidestories like 358 and coded were pointless and cracked the series focus with SE's attempt at milking the series with more spinoffs and rehashes of the same worlds in implausible scenarios.

Who the fuck is going to care about what these games throw in to pretend like they were meaningful when nobody who plays KH3 is going to have played them in the first place?

BBS, KH1, KHRECOM, KH2, (Maybe KH3DS) and KH3  that's how it should have gone, none of this other crap.

Yes i'm pissed about it, this series has nostalgia value to me


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 24, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> So....filler fanservice then?  that does nothing to change my actual point though, infact it reinforces it. A lot of people thought a lot of these sidestories like 358 and coded were pointless and cracked the series focus with SE's attempt at milking the series with more spinoffs and rehashes of the same worlds in implausible scenarios.
> 
> Who the fuck is going to care about what these games throw in to pretend like they were meaningful when nobody who plays KH3 is going to have played them in the first place?
> 
> ...



I don't know why you feel the need to reinforce your point, considering that I don't disagree with it. 358 is filler, yes, but unlike most filler, it actually contributes to the understanding of the plot and the characters, rather than being shit no one (in the game) remembers once things shift back to the main game. Filler, yes, but entertaining and insightful filler. Filler isn't inherently bad, it's just that most filler ends up being bad.

You may not care, but many other people do. I'll just leave it at that.

The series has nostalgia value to me as well, but I don't treat the less important games like they're the devil. Rather than focusing on the bad, I'd rather focus on the good and enjoy the games and what they contribute to the series. I'd rather have these games to play than have no KH to play until KH3 comes out.


----------



## Disaresta (Mar 24, 2012)

so who else is ready to drop this series on its ass?


----------



## Platinum (Mar 24, 2012)

COM and BBS were the only important side games.

The others just fill in background info or are just filler.


----------



## Rasendori (Mar 24, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> As am I, it's looking to be quite possibly the best KH game yet, what with all that's going on.  I just wish there had been more worlds, but I'm really happy with what we got, so I'm not really complaining.




haha Word, definitely going to be great. 



Death-kun said:


> I don't know why you feel the need to reinforce your point, considering that I don't disagree with it. 358 is filler, yes, but unlike most filler, it actually contributes to the understanding of the plot and the characters, rather than being shit no one (in the game) remembers once things shift back to the main game. *Filler, yes, but entertaining and insightful filler. Filler isn't inherently bad, it's just that most filler ends up being bad.*
> 
> You may not care, but many other people do. I'll just leave it at that.
> 
> The series has nostalgia value to me as well, but I don't treat the less important games like they're the devil. Rather than focusing on the bad, I'd rather focus on the good and enjoy the games and what they contribute to the series. *I'd rather have these games to play than have no KH to play until KH3 comes out.*



This is basically my point. Nomura has been milking shit, just in a way that pleases fans. 

Or he could have just made it and not wasted time on these side games which made him much more of a profit than if he released KH3 sooner.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 24, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> fact is, nobody gave two shits about "roxas's story" details  we already knew who the fuck he was from two and what his relationship to Sora was, it was filler and contributed nothing of value to the story, just admit it


This^
I played 1 and then 2 wasn't confused at all.


Riley said:


> Haters can officially suck it.
> 
> KH 3D: Dream Drop Distance made a sale of 1,200 in 10 minutes and SE's predicted number of sales in four hours.



Still thinking sales or popularity prove quality of games


Platinum said:


> COM and BBS were the only important side games.
> 
> The others just fill in background info or are just filler.



Add them to the heap.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 24, 2012)

Maybe I will .


----------



## Superrazien (Mar 24, 2012)

Square plays dangerous games with there long ass waits. I was super excited for VSXIII and KH3 a few years ago, as were many other people I knew. Now I could care less. If they were both to come out this year I wouldn't even be all that excited. I hope they have a very smart marketing team for these games. 

Square is like one of the only game company's I know of that purposely denies the fans what they want, and doesn't make logical sense on how to make money. If they knew how to make money they would of remade FF7 already, and made a new Chrono game.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 24, 2012)

But instead we get that budget spent on shit like FFX-2, FFX14 and FFXIII-2 along with its DLC


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 24, 2012)

KH3D has gotten my interest in the series way back up. It makes me feel like this was Nomura's plan all along. Get people hyped as fuck about KH3D, deliver, then announce KH3 while everyone is excited about KH again.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 24, 2012)

^Indeed. Even though BBS & 358/2 days also got me excited for the Series again, KH3D has further increased my hype/interest for KH as a whole once more. 

Ok so we've got 7 Worlds confirmed for KH 3D:

-La Ceta des' Clotches
-The Grid
-Traverse Town
-Prankster Paradise
-Country of the Musketeers
-Symphony of Sorcery
-TWTNW

At first i was worried about the count of worlds in this game, but since i've been hearing about the larger Content in the Sections of the Worlds its eased myself ten folds.  Plus "7" is a lucky number right?


----------



## Riley (Mar 24, 2012)

@Platinum

Again? Why do people think 358/2 Days is filler? The Game was important in providing details of Roxas's background and how his settling into Organization XIII was. Not only that but one of the people who Sora has to free (Xion) is an important character. Plus, we got details on who Axel was. And if you remember the trailers he's also a pivotal character. 

358/2 Days was a good thing since people got to see and experience the Roxas vs Riku which was available to people who bought KH II Final Mix.




@ Unlosing Ranger

The game sold that much in a couple of hours. That's a pretty good indication of lots of people loving the shit out of it. Also the game got 38/40 in Famitsu.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 24, 2012)

Can the story make sense without Xion? Yes.

Was the background info on Roxas and Axel vital to understanding the story? No

Ergo filler. Not all filler is bad but filler is filler.


----------



## Riley (Mar 24, 2012)

Platinum said:


> Can the story make sense without Xion? Yes.



How about Sora and Roxas being able to dual wield? That wouldn' have made an iota of sense without playing 358/2 Days.



> Was the background info on Roxas and Axel vital to understanding the story? No



So you're saying you could figure out Axel was Lea from BBS without playing 358/2 Days? And that Saix is Isa?



> Ergo filler. Not all filler is bad but filler is filler.



It's still enjoyable and that's all that counts.

According to a Gameinformers article I read and much fan info a lot of people were sad to see Roxas go. Even if it is filler it's a genius plan market-wise by catering to the Roxas fandom and telling his backstory during his time in Org XIII.


----------



## urca (Mar 25, 2012)

The filler thing,to be honest,i never looked at KH 358/2 as filler because here's the thing,it explained LOTS of things,on who was Roxas was,what his motives was,why he was able to wield just like Sora was able to wield,what was his issue with the organization,and the list goes on and on,and the story of 358/2 especially with Roxas,Xion,and Axel gave a bit of thickness to the story,because lets face it,if it wasn't explained,Roxas would be generic villain #3212,so 358/2 gave a lot to the story,so in my point of view,it never was a filler because it's tied to the main story.
I'll give an example,Naruto's manga,if we say the flashback of Kyuubi's attack on Konoha a filler,would it make sense?no,because it's tied to the main story,so yeah.
At the end of the day,filler or not,358/2 was enjoyable,and that's what matters :33.


----------



## Riley (Mar 25, 2012)

@Urca

Amen brotha


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 25, 2012)

Days may or may not end up being required material depending on how much they involve Xion in future games.

I mean she already showed up in the KH3D trailers twice, though how much focus she gets remains to be seen.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 25, 2012)

I never finished Days, nor did I get Coded, and I'm fine.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 25, 2012)

Coded, bleh. I might get ReCoM though, only b/c the GBA version is too hard and controls too wonky.


----------



## Riley (Mar 25, 2012)

@First Tsurugi

Xion showed up in the ending for BBS as well. Also that wasn't trailer material Xion was included in it was also the opening for the game.


----------



## Ero Stella (Mar 25, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I never finished Days, nor did I get Coded, and I'm fine.



 Finished Days, was not interested in buying coded. 

Coded was truly a filler game that had no point nor was important to the series.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 25, 2012)

you mean besides the secret movie= at the end.


----------



## Ero Stella (Mar 25, 2012)

Itachifan727 said:


> you mean besides the secret movie= at the end.



Hm, I suppose so. Though the whole game itself was simply filler.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 26, 2012)

Riley said:


> How about Sora and Roxas being able to dual wield? That wouldn' have made an iota of sense without playing 358/2 Days.



Yeah. It could of just been because of ven. Not that dual wielding is that major of a plot hole anyways.



> So you're saying you could figure out Axel was Lea from BBS without playing 358/2 Days? And that Saix is Isa?



Uh.... yes ? It was hilariously obvious, I would laugh at anyone who couldn't figure it out.

Also if Xion was going to be relevant in this game she probably would of appeared with Roxas in that CG scene of everyone confronting Xehanort.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 26, 2012)

Infact, the whole point of 358 days for Xion, was that her being a marysue was incorporated into the storyline to make it look like she had a purpose but really didn't 

She was shoehorned in to get something more out of another game besides simply roxas doing shit we already knew about  That's why nobody knew or cared about her in KH2 or referenced in any of the games outside of that. It was set up so that she was going to disappear and nobody would remember or know about her or reference her ever again  How convenient for something that people claim is oh so important to the series


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 26, 2012)

Riley said:


> So you're saying you could figure out Axel was Lea from BBS without playing 358/2 Days? And that Saix is Isa?



Yes. 2 dudes who look pretty similar to eachother, their names are the same save for an X which we all know is all that's added to Org names. He had little frisbee's, that he threw like his Chakram.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 26, 2012)

Riley said:


> How about Sora and Roxas being able to dual wield? That wouldn' have made an iota of sense without playing 358/2 Days.


Extra hand so another keyblade for super forms why the hell not. 


Riley said:


> So you're saying you could figure out Axel was Lea from BBS without playing 358/2 Days? And that Saix is Isa?



Person looks exactly the same
Asks if you could figure it out
Next he will ask if you know xigbar is braig



Riley said:


> @ Unlosing Ranger
> 
> The game sold that much in a couple of hours. That's a pretty good indication of lots of people loving the shit out of it. Also the game got 38/40 in Famitsu.



Lol reviews.
Lol games selling a lot means they are good.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 26, 2012)

The fact of whether it was good or not doesn't matter. 

Filler can be good and filler can be bad, but it's filler all the same.


----------



## Riley (Mar 27, 2012)

@Unlosing Ranger

Right so reviews and reception don't matter? Instead what people on Narutoforums think of anime/manga, games matter more. Fine let's look at rankings then. Nearly all KH games are on "must-play" list for all console, and hand-held games. It's popular in the positive sense. 




Platinum said:


> Yeah. It could of just been because of ven.



LOL you could not be more wrong. Ven had nothing to do with Sora being able to dual wield. Sora was harboring Ven's heart. Ven is in no way or form a part of Sora. Thinking he contributes to Sora's skills and is apart of him is not logic in the basic layer.



> Not that dual wielding is that major of a plot hole anyways.



Actually, it does somewhat matter and people want to know the reason why. Also if you cared about TAV then Xion assuming Ven's form right before kicking the crap out of Xigbar. It matters a great deal.





> Uh.... yes ? It was hilariously obvious, I would laugh at anyone who couldn't figure it out.



I tend to laugh at everyone who is confused by KH.



> Also if Xion was going to be relevant in this game she probably would of appeared with Roxas in that CG scene of everyone confronting Xehanort.



Say what? Xion is relevant if she appeared in the secret episode of KH BBS seeing as how Sora has to detach himself from her.


----------



## urca (Mar 27, 2012)

Riley said:


> @Unlosing Ranger
> 
> Right so reviews and reception don't matter? Instead what people on Narutoforums think of anime/manga, games matter more. Fine let's look at rankings then. Nearly all KH games are on "must-play" list for all console, and hand-held games. It's popular in the positive sense.
> 
> ...



Wait a second which secret episode?any YouTube link?


----------



## Rasendori (Mar 27, 2012)

Ven is actually the reason both Sora and Roxas can dual wield. They possessed part of Vens heart and summoned his key blade. I think this process was called synch blade.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 28, 2012)

*Kingdom Hearts 3D Dream Drop Distance Early Copies*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 28, 2012)

I can't wait for it to come out. Those lucky duckies getting it earlier than the other Japanese, I jelly.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 28, 2012)

Just watched a Stream, could not understand a thing. 
But the combat is awesome Riku's boss fight in TT had a HUGE area, I mean F-ing HUGE.
Game looks good, also you can buy items to fill up the drop gauge to force change into the opposite character. No major plot yet...
Though we find out if the TWEWY characters are real, except I didn't understand the explanation so not sure.


----------



## Riley (Mar 28, 2012)

Kingdom Hearts 3D opening

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4letdnIwGuk[/YOUTUBE]

Sorry about bad quality

Here's a better quality one


Also here is a link to someone livestreaming the game.



Rasendori said:


> Ven is actually the reason both Sora and Roxas can dual wield. They possessed part of Vens heart and summoned his key blade. I think this process was called synch blade.



In a way yes. Roxas can dual wield because he has both Sora's Keyblade and Ventus's Keyblade, due to Ventus's heart remaining within him. Originally, he just wields Sora's Keyblade, as Xion's creation had siphoned away Ventus's Keyblade. However, when she is defeated, his powers return to him, and he reawakens the ability to use Ventus's Keyblade. After Sora and Roxas come back together, Sora is able to mimic Roxas's Synch Blade within several of his Drive Forms, but since Sora possesses every ability that Roxas had, it should also be possible for Sora to use Synch Blade naturally, even without going into a Drive Form.

@ Urca

See Xion appears in secret ending

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BAEQ-aR9ZjY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## urca (Mar 28, 2012)

KH 3D is the first game im gonna buy for the 3DS,gotta be proud .


----------



## Darth (Mar 28, 2012)

The music still gets me.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 28, 2012)

Best opening I've ever seen since KH2. 



> Just watched a Stream, could not understand a thing.
> But the combat is awesome Riku's boss fight in TT had a HUGE area, I mean F-ing HUGE.
> Game looks good, also you can buy items to fill up the drop gauge to force change into the opposite character. No major plot yet...
> Though we find out if the TWEWY characters are real, except I didn't understand the explanation so not sure.



Link.Nao. 

EDIT: nevermind.


----------



## Disaresta (Mar 28, 2012)

So everyone set to spoil the shit out of themselves?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 28, 2012)

If you want spoilers, go to this link for some KH 3D fix.


----------



## urca (Mar 28, 2012)

Riley said:


> Kingdom Hearts 3D opening
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4letdnIwGuk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...


Thanks bro .
Edit: So guys,when will Square Enix release KH3D to the US?


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 28, 2012)

OK so DDD, how is it? I hated BBS shitty cameras and retarded boring levels. Is this game suppose to be better? Release date for US announced yet? 

Also what the fuck is the story and when does it take place? Thanks.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 28, 2012)

From what i can gather, DDD has huge worlds with exploration that could possibly surpass KH1's. The camera shouldn't be a problem. Ya think??  Its announced to be somewhere during the Summer. 

The story is about Sora & Riku taking the Mark of Mastery Exam, though things take a turn from what are originally planned from Yen-sids case with Mysterious unraveling in the Game's course. It takes place pretty much after KH2 since the Story is on-par with the Numbered titles like Nomura said.

Hope that helped.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm so confused....it's been so freaking long since 2. I need someone to like make a video explaining all the shit that has happened in this series.


----------



## Supersonic Strawhat (Mar 28, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> I'm so confused....it's been so freaking long since 2. I need someone to like make a video explaining all the shit that has happened in this series.



All the other ones to come out were kind of just prequels.

Well, I don't think Coded was actually...

... Why are all the kingdom hearts games debuting on a different console from the last one?


----------



## Kingdom Key (Mar 28, 2012)

All the games to be released since two, were side games except for Birth by Sleep which can be counted as Kingdom Hearts 0 cos its so big. Kingdom Hearts 358/2 days let you play as Roxas through is journey in org xiii, and Re: Coded the latest one made you play as Data Sora through the "Datascape". The best of the 3 was by far BBS, but the others have vital plot points that fans can't miss... A lot of people when they boot up KH3 are gonna be having a WTF facial expression 

OT: This game looks pretty good and according to Nomura people are telling him its his best KH yet, I'm not gonna watch any spoiler vids and wait to play the English version. Gonna be so hard to resist


----------



## Rasendori (Mar 29, 2012)

I feel like Zexion is going to get a bigger role in the long run.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 29, 2012)

*Kingdom Hearts Dream Drop Distance Opening (Non-CGI)*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKbzaSWQTr4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Riley (Mar 29, 2012)

@Rasendori

Zexion can suck a dick. His end was so pathetic I laughed all the way to the end of the cutscene. From his "Axel what are you talking about!?"  And then Riku Replica grabbing him by the throat and draining him of his lifeforce. I mean seriously dude it's pretty damn clear that he was betraying you.  Hell even before that in COM when he decided to make a bet on which Org XIII member would die next is a clear indication.


----------



## Riley (Mar 29, 2012)

Found a description of the ending

Do not and I *repeat*

*DO NOT* mention contents of KH DDD ending (unless it's in spoiler tags).

Once I post this it's not my fault if KH DDD is ruined for you.


*Spoiler*: _KH DDD ending:MASSIVE SPOILERS_ 



Credits go to Goldpanner for the ending

One of the last bosses is young Xehanort. After you beat him, he turns into Geezernort. Right when he tries to split Sora's heart, Lea appears. So does Saix and a new Organisation XIII, hood down. Xehanort says, "Seven lights, and thirteen darknesses. You will face each other in that land." Then he disappears.

The last boss is armoured Ventus. Sora keept on sleeping, so Riku went to save him. You play a game where you have to put the pieces of Sora's heart back together, by hitting Sora's as they float gently down. Then you fight armoured Ventus there. Even if you win, Sora drops into the darkness. Then, Riku uses Sora's Keyblade. Then, Roxas (What are you afraid of?), Ven (What’s most important to you?) and Xion (What do you want outta life?) question you one after the other, giving you three options. After that, Ansem the Wise shows up. This is all in Sora's heart, bu the way, and he's there because of the research data that was put in there.

Ansem tells you that those three's questions are the key to waking up. Sora wakes up, and Riku is the only one acknowledged as a Keyblade Master. When Lea helped Sora, he wasn't able to produce a Keyblade, but right at the end he pops one out and everyone is surprised. Sora leaves alone on a journey and that is the end.

After the ending, you see Sora playing with a Dream Eater in Traverse Town. Right after, they show an image of Ven sleeping in Castle Oblivion.

The Organization are Xehanort's tools. It seems that was their purpose from the start. It seems like the plan was to turn all of them into Xehanort. It looks like Lea is now 100% your ally, saying he's become a Keyblade Wielder and everything. At the end you see him off at Yen Sid's place, probably cause he still has training to do.

Beautiful stuff huh?


----------



## lathia (Mar 29, 2012)

Hey Riley it IS your fault that KH is ruined for me.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 29, 2012)

see this is why i hate how convoluted the series has become  that ending does nothing for me, it doesn't matter, why should i care about 80% of any of that shit?


----------



## tsunadefan (Mar 29, 2012)

Aum, hello. I would like to know something. Is/Will KH3DS be a filler/side game like the other "filler" games as you all call it?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 29, 2012)

KH DDD doesn't seem that Convoluted to me.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 29, 2012)

Link in the spoiler tag contains spoilers about KH3D's ending, don't click if you don't wanna be spoiled. Isn't 100% confirmed, but many people are starting to come up with this same general info.


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://kh13.com/forum/topic/31964-spoilers-kingdom-hearts-3d-dream-drop-distance-coverage/page__st__200#entry608247


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 29, 2012)

So.....

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sora actually fails the MoM exam and leaves on his own? That sucks....


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 29, 2012)

Riley said:


> Found a description of the ending
> 
> Do not and I *repeat*
> 
> ...


                  .


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 29, 2012)

Don't like the ending?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 29, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Don't like the ending?


Terribad ending.
It's exactly what I was expecting so much I think Riley is lying.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 29, 2012)

Roxas asks "Why are you so Mad?"

Classic.


----------



## Riley (Mar 29, 2012)

tsunadefan said:


> Aum, hello. I would like to know something. Is/Will KH3DS be a filler/side game like the other "filler" games as you all call it?



No for fucks sake. 

There is no filler, nor spin-offs in the KH series. All that bullshit is in your head.

@Asakuna no Senju

UR wouldn't know a good game if it hit him in the face. Also the ending is legit. It came from someone who was live streaming the game. 


Anyone who says the game is convoluted pretty much out themselves as ADD.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 29, 2012)

Riley said:


> No for fucks sake.
> 
> There is no filler, nor spin-offs in the KH series. All that bullshit is in your head.


From the ending you gave it sure seems like KH3dDDD(dear god) is filler


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 29, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> From the ending you gave it sure seems like KH3dDDD(dear god) is filler



This really doesn't make sense, so I think I'll choose to avoid taking it seriously.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 29, 2012)

hopefully that means i won't have had to play it to understand KH3


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 29, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> From the ending you gave it sure seems like KH3dDDD(dear god) is filler



How the hell is this game any close to being Filler? Nomura stated it's on-par with a freaking numbered title.


----------



## Riley (Mar 29, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> From the ending you gave it sure seems like KH3dDDD(dear god) is filler



@Death-Kun 

I'm THIS close to putting him on ignore.  The logic he is putting in his post heavily borders on "insane troll logic" and has non-existent facts. The game is transitioning to KHIII and answering the questions from KH 358/2 Days, BBS, and Coded. Yeah, totally sounds like filler. sarcasm


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 29, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> hopefully that means i won't have had to play it to understand KH3



If it ever comes out that is.
It'll be on ps4 most likely so the chances of it being anytime soon is not likely.


----------



## Riley (Mar 29, 2012)

Final Fantasy XII is an example of a game with tons of filler. Only 30 hours of levels dedicated to the plot and 200 sidequests.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 29, 2012)

KH3D is on par (most people are calling it better than) a numbered title, and everything that happens in it is relevant to understanding KH3. The main and important titles are now, in chronological order...

BbS
KH1
CoM/Re:CoM
KH2
KH3D


----------



## Riley (Mar 29, 2012)

Furthermore KH3D has a memoir which recaps the events of the previous game titles.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 29, 2012)

Couldn't have said it any better with the two posts above me.

A thing the term "Filler" has lost its meaning when it comes to KH games. especially this one when its clearly relevant to the series in many ways.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 29, 2012)

Riley said:


> @Death-Kun
> 
> I'm THIS close to putting him on ignore.  The logic he is putting in his post heavily borders on "insane troll logic" and has non-existent facts. The game is transitioning to KHIII and answering the questions from KH 358/2 Days, BBS, and Coded. Yeah, totally sounds like filler.



Sure does.
Answering questions to filler and giving a game series a transition it doesn't need instead of just giving a non-filler game.
Sounds like filler. Expect another filler title after this while waiting for KH 3. I'll just name this assassin's creed syndrome.


Riley said:


> Final Fantasy XII is an example of a game with tons of filler. Only 30 hours of levels dedicated to the plot and 200 sidequests.


Next you'll tell me a tales game is filler.


Death-kun said:


> KH3D is on par (most people are calling it better than) a numbered title, and everything that happens in it is relevant to understanding KH3. The main and important titles are now, in chronological order...
> 
> BbS
> KH1
> ...



Your missing about 50 games fillers there.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 29, 2012)

Hey guys, let's skip KH3D and go right from KH2 to KH3!


*Spoiler*: _Ending spoilers_ 




Wait, where is Sora? Why's he alone?

Huh? When did Riku become a keyblade master?

HUH!? When did LEA get a keyblade!?

Who are all these hooded figures? I thought Org XIII was wiped out!

Why are all these hooded guys going after the Princesses of Heart? When did Xehanort talk about seven lights and thirteen darknesses?

Why's Xehanort back out of nowhere? How'd he get a whole posse with him? Why are they even listening to him?

What happened to Sora to make him go off on his own? That's not the cheerful Sora that we know...




And god knows what KH3D Final Mix will do to blow our minds even more.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 29, 2012)

Unclosing Ranger is really putting out a bad argument to what a Filler game is, and trying to shove Filler & KH3D in the same sentence while having utterly no clue what he's talking about.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 29, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Hey guys, let's skip KH3D and go right from KH2 to KH3!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Ending spoilers_
> ...



*Spoiler*: _Ending spoilers_ 




Wait, where is Sora? Why's he alone?
*I dunno is it an improvement?*
Huh? When did Riku become a keyblade master?
*Why did sora have to take a test after all the crap in KH 1 and 2? No really I'll answer you, filler. It's as bad as bleach.*

HUH!? When did LEA get a keyblade!?
*Doesn't just about everyone have one by now?*
Who are all these hooded figures? I thought Org XIII was wiped out!*blablah kh 2 all over again.*
Why are all these hooded guys going after the Princesses of Heart? *See KH 1*
When did Xehanort talk about seven lights and thirteen darknesses? *does that even matter?*

Why's Xehanort back out of nowhere?
*Isn't he always?*
 How'd he get a whole posse with him? *Like kh 2 again does it really matter?*
Why are they even listening to him? *Because he's the big bad that's in every game in some way or form duh*

What happened to Sora to make him go off on his own? That's not the cheerful Sora that we know... *So is he going to stop being annoying or is he going all emo?*


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 29, 2012)

Sorry death, but that's exactly the reason why people hate how convoluted and fucking annoying the series has gotten. It was fine for KH1 to 2, as all of the Chain of memories stuff was summed up with a  "things happened" by Namine. Okay. Cool. That was one game out of 3.

But when 80% of your entire series is just side games which people are not even going to bother to track down and play, there's a problem, when you expect them to know all the shit that goes down. Who the fuck is lea and why should i care about him? Why do you recycle so many of your god damn worlds? Why are Sora and Riku the only ones who do important things while Kairi sits on a beach in the perfect sexist depiction, among the loads of other characters who they could give less than two shits about


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 29, 2012)

KH3D sold SE's estimated amount of pre-orders in about 4 hours off of Amazon, so that's a big fuck you to your "No one will track it down and play it" comment.  Also, the people that actually enjoy the games have no problem with how "convoluted and annoying" the series has gotten, as most don't think it has.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ending spoilers_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Way to not really explain anything except how ignorant and trollish you really are.

Also, this game canonically and technically can't be filler, because it's not filling in anything. All we know about KH3 is that people will be rescued and the Xehanort Saga will end. This game is direct plot progression. 

But I see talking with you will get me nowhere, so I'd rather not continue.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 29, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ending spoilers_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



(A)  



> KH3D sold SE's estimated amount of pre-orders in about 4 hours off of Amazon, so that's a big fuck you to your "No one will track it down and play it" comment.  *Also, the people that actually enjoy the games have no problem with how "convoluted and annoying" the series has gotten, as most don't think it has.*



Add me to that department. I could give less of a flying crap about the Story being convoluted or not. I still enjoy it a lot.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 29, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Sorry death, but that's exactly the reason why people hate how convoluted and fucking annoying the series has gotten. It was fine for KH1 to 2, as all of the Chain of memories stuff was summed up with a  "things happened" by Namine. Okay. Cool. That was one game out of 3.
> 
> But when 80% of your entire series is just side games which people are not even going to bother to track down and play, there's a problem, when you expect them to know all the shit that goes down. Who the fuck is lea and why should i care about him? Why do you recycle so many of your god damn worlds? Why are Sora and Riku the only ones who do important things while Kairi sits on a beach in the perfect sexist depiction, among the loads of other characters who they could give less than two shits about



Nailed it.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wait, where is Sora? Why's he alone?
I dunno is it an improvement?
(A)Why is he alone though? What made him that way?
(B) probably went all cloud on us.
Huh? When did Riku become a keyblade master?
Why did sora have to take a test after all the crap in KH 1 and 2? No really I'll answer you, filler. It's as bad as bleach.
(A)To become full fledged Keyblade master that are able to take on Xehanort's threat, whom god knows how powerful that fucker could be right now depsite how many times Sora and Riku killed of Ansem and Xemnas but not the true MX.
(B) The title of master is meaningless and they could have beaten him the whole time.
HUH!? When did LEA get a keyblade!?
Doesn't just about everyone have one by now?
(A)But how odd is it to find a Revived former Org. XIII member aiding Sora and being able to get an actual Keyblade do to some suspicious circumstances that we'll need to find out.
(B) freaking kairie got one why should I care anymore?
Who are all these hooded figures? I thought Org XIII was wiped out!blablah kh 2 all over again.
(A)Are you serious kid?
(B) KH 2, but their back. srsly it's like all of the sora and xenort bs.
Why are all these hooded guys going after the Princesses of Heart? See KH 1
(A)Correction. "Hooded guys", not one with a dark yellow cloak or Malefecint,
(B) place holders don't count
When did Xehanort talk about seven lights and thirteen darknesses? does that even matter?
(A)Coming from someone who hasn't even played the game yet.
(B) I've played several KH games and I'm sensing a pattern of vague bs that doesn't matter.
Why's Xehanort back out of nowhere?
Isn't he always?
(A)Not like this time with his Young self appearing randomly along with MX
(B) with all of the sora's running around should I be surprised?
How'd he get a whole posse with him? Like kh 2 again does it really matter?
(A)Lolwut?
(B) isn't it obvious?
Why are they even listening to him? Because he's the big bad that's in every game in some way or form duh
(A)Probably the only one you've gotten almost right so far.

What happened to Sora to make him go off on his own? That's not the cheerful Sora that we know... So is he going to stop being annoying or is he going all emo? (A)Is there a reason he's going off acting that way despite needing KH 3D as a factor to know the "why"?
(B) make me care about him


 (B)


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 29, 2012)

I think the moral of this discussion here is; there's a difference between filler and milking. KH3D is milking, stretching the plot out to give Nomura more time for KH3. But is it filler? No. 358/2 is milking and mostly filler except for some character and plot details, Re:Coded is all out milking AND all filler except for the secret ending, but KH3D is on par with the numbered titles, while also being the link between KH2 and KH3 just as CoM was the link between KH1 and KH2. It may be milking, but it's not filler at all, just sweet, delicious milk.

So, yeah. Filler. Milking. Learn when to use the terms correctly.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 29, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I mean seriously "seven lights and thirteen darknesses"
You don't even have to play anything besides 1 and 2.
Org 13 7 princesses of light.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 29, 2012)

Don't like it? Don't play it. Don't really know what to tell you besides the fact that bitching in here won't make KH3 come out tomorrow.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 29, 2012)

Let him be Death-kun, i'm surprised he hasn't dropped the series yet if all he'll do is complain about "filler this/that!" in most of his posts. Its his losschoice anyway. 

EDIT: 





> (B)


 Yeah i'm not even going to bother responding to that.


----------



## Riley (Mar 29, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Hey guys, let's skip KH3D and go right from KH2 to KH3!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Ending spoilers_
> ...



What the fuck? 

Then we wouldn't know about the lovely Xion. 

Or Terra, Aqua, Ventus(and his darkside Vanitas), plus the background of Master Xehanort and how this whole story began. 

Skipping to Kingdom Hearts III would be the stupidest shit in history of stupid.



> Sure does.



Glad you're aware of your shortcomings in composing a coherent rebuttal.



> Answering questions to filler and giving a game series a transition it doesn't need instead of just giving a non-filler game.





Way to work your way up past IGN-level stupidity.



> Sounds like filler. Expect another filler title after this while waiting for KH 3. I'll just name this assassin's creed syndrome.



And it's funny that you say that considering how Assassins Creed is using ACTUAL historical figures and historical events being a part of the ancient conspiracy of the story. KH has not once done that. In addition Assassins Creed has not spent a single game since Assassins Creed II to provide info on the current development in the war between the modern day assassins and templar. KH has given plenty of info about Sora, Riku, and explanations about happenings in the past.

Either take your ADD-frustrated trolling butt elsewhere or go into the corner shut up and look at your information again before you talk more stupid.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 29, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Don't like it? Don't play it. Don't really know what to tell you besides the fact that bitching in here won't make KH3 come out tomorrow.



It won't ever come out, they will just keep making filler for you to buy and stay rich with infinite moneyz like they have been doing.


Death-kun said:


> I think the moral of this discussion here is; there's a difference between filler and milking. KH3D is milking, *stretching the plot out* to give Nomura more time for KH3. But is it filler? No. 358/2 is milking and *mostly filler* except for some character and plot details, Re:Coded is all out milking AND *all filler* except for the secret ending, but KH3D is on par with the numbered titles, while also being the link between KH2 and KH3 just as CoM was the link between KH1 and KH2. It may be milking, *but it's not filler at all*, just sweet, delicious milk.
> 
> So, yeah. Filler. Milking. *Learn when to use the terms correctly.*


Milking:To draw out or extract something from
Filler: Something added to augment weight or size or fill space.
If by milking you mean taking your money from your wallet with filler then sure it's milking.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 29, 2012)

*sigh* And there he goes again.


----------



## Riley (Mar 29, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Sorry death, but that's exactly the reason why people hate how convoluted and fucking annoying the series has gotten. It was fine for KH1 to 2, as all of the Chain of memories stuff was summed up with a  "things happened" by Namine. Okay. Cool. That was one game out of 3.



Assassins Creed is far more convoluted than anything I've seen in KH. I mean dude the game is made by Disney. Are you honestly saying that Disney has made something that boggles the mind? 




> But when 80% of your entire series is just side games which people are not even going to bother to track down and play, there's a problem, when you expect them to know all the shit that goes down.



Okay, sorry what? If by "not even going to bother to track down and play" refer to yourself. A ridiculous number of people have not hesitated to out and buy the  KH games for handheld consoles. Not only that but those same KH games were voted for the top must-play in magazines, video game reviewing websites video game rankings section.





> Who the fuck is lea and why should i care about him? Why do you recycle so many of your god damn worlds?


1. Lea plays an important role in the story and is one of the fandoms favorite
2. The Disney worlds based on the films which is the situation when you visit them to  explore them



> Why are Sora and Riku the only ones who do important things while Kairi sits on a beach in the perfect sexist depiction



Because why the hell would there need to be a staff chick when there's Donald Duck who already has the role of wizard covered? And secondly did you look at the secret ending Zero points in BBS Final Mix? Kairi is uncovering mysteries that the house in Twilight Town holds.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 29, 2012)

Sure is bawwww up in here.


----------



## Riley (Mar 29, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> *sigh* And there he goes again.



Let the troll be.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> It won't ever come out, they will just keep making filler for you to buy and stay rich with infinite moneyz like they have been doing.
> 
> Milking:To draw out or extract something from
> Filler: Something added to augment weight or size or fill space.
> If by milking you mean taking your money from your wallet with filler then sure it's milking.



Everyone else about UR:


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 29, 2012)

Riley said:


> Are you honestly saying that Disney has made something that boggles the mind?


You ever been on a drug trip?


----------



## Riley (Mar 29, 2012)

Next UR is going to say that he couldn't understand Pirates Of The Carribean or National Treasure. "The whole plot is convoluted!"  "Why the hell is Calypso so important?" "ETC!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 29, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Sure is bawwww up in here.



Sure is 








 up in here.
Admitting in his own statement that KH3D is filler along with most of the other games and then contradicts himself later by saying KH3d isn't filler, but instead milking. Says to me "Learn when to use the terms correctly."


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 29, 2012)

I feel a cold chill in the air.


----------



## Riley (Mar 29, 2012)

@ Death-Kun

You going to put UR on ignore yet? 

Already did and it feels good.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 29, 2012)

Who?

But meh, seriously, just because we disagree about KH doesn't mean I hate him or anything. Difference of opinion, and not really worth getting worked up over or putting someone on ignore over.


----------



## Riley (Mar 29, 2012)

@ Death-Kun

Unlosing Ranger, you gonna put him on your ignore list like I've already done?


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 29, 2012)

I know who you meant lol, I was joking.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 29, 2012)

Can't we all just get along and agree that KH Dream Drop Distance will be the best KH game since BBS and KH2?


----------



## Riley (Mar 29, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I know who you meant lol, I was joking.



lol aw shit my bad.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 29, 2012)

That much is true, Senju.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 29, 2012)

I wish i had BBS id not for the PSP, though i definatly wouldn't mind a 3DS port but with a fixed Framerate. 

But seriously, KH 3D feels like KH2 vibes all over again (since i freaking loved that game). And thats a good thing.


----------



## Riley (Mar 29, 2012)

Here's an idea


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## Death-kun (Mar 29, 2012)

From what I've heard, the gameplay is the best in the series, and the worlds are HUGE. Definitely makes up for only having seven worlds.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 29, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Can't we all just get along and agree that KH Dream Drop Distance is the best KH since BBS and KH2?



Okay, I'll agree on that.

*Spoiler*: __ 



"'Reasoning doesn't have this function of helping us to get better beliefs and make better decisions,' said Hugo Mercier, who is a co-author of the journal article, with Dan Sperber. 'It was a purely social phenomenon. It evolved to help us convince others and to be careful when others try to convince us.' Truth and accuracy were beside the point."





Riley said:


> @ Death-Kun
> 
> Unlosing Ranger, you gonna put him on your ignore list like I've already done?



Just wow, wow.


----------



## Riley (Mar 29, 2012)

Anyone for some KH funnies check this out:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F44Jq4MVI-4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 29, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> From what I've heard, the gameplay is the best in the series, and the worlds are HUGE. Definitely makes up for only having seven worlds.



How HUGE are we talking about?


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 29, 2012)

I can't say for sure, but that's what I'm hearing from the people actually playing it.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 30, 2012)

I just watched the Streaming of KH 3D. Lea's new Keyblade looks pretty boss! 

For anyone who wants to see it, check it out!


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Riley (Mar 30, 2012)

@ Screenshot

Lea's keyblade is VERY boss lookin.


----------



## Riley (Mar 30, 2012)

Important cutscene from game semi-translated and video of it:





*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1QdUQl6krA&feature=g-u-u&context=G21b294bFUAAAAAAAAAA[/YOUTUBE]

Xigbar: “Oh? Thanks to your heart, everything's gone according to our plan. The heart's a troublesome thing, isn't it?”

Sora: “Don't you guys have hearts too? Axel, Roxas, Namine, and that girl—in the emotions Roxas felt, everyone laughed, became angry, and became sad. The tears they shed are proof of that.”

Xigbar: “You finally realized it.”


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 30, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xqGCeq3E_I&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]

What the hell?


----------



## Riley (Mar 30, 2012)

More videos from people streaming KH 3D


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVSDSk2o0G4&feature=g-u-u&context=G226b309FUAAAAAAAAAA[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7EZyHl3cTvE&feature[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Riley (Mar 30, 2012)

@ASakuna no Senju

Dammit! I was gonna post that (above) video!


----------



## Riley (Mar 30, 2012)

Seriously, Xehanort does a damn good job at the mindfucking.  And here I thought he could only fuck over people like Terra, and Ventus.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 30, 2012)

LOLOLOLOLOLOL. 

But seriously, falling Sora are everywhere in that video during a certain part. Mind = blown!

Oh and once again, the Areas in this game are probably the HUGEST things I've ever seen in a Kingdom Hearts game. They should keep that style in future titles from now on.


----------



## Riley (Mar 30, 2012)

Can't wait to see the secret trailer. pek

EDIT: I mean secret ending.


----------



## Riley (Mar 30, 2012)

lol @ this image from the game


----------



## urca (Mar 31, 2012)

Riley said:


> lol @ this image from the game



Well done,Sora


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 31, 2012)

I just wonder who he's trying to make fun of in that picture.  Or if that's just Sora being Sora.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 31, 2012)

*Kingdom Hearts 3D Secret Ending*



(Skip 10 minutes into the video). You Kairi fans are gonna be happy about this!


----------



## Stunna (Mar 31, 2012)

I can't watch. Might spoil 3D.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 31, 2012)

*Rumor: KH 3D will have Multiple parts to the Secret Ending?*

A post from a Gamefaqs user mentioned on the Secret Ending thread this info.



> On the stream, dkogarasumaru is saying something revolving around a rumor about there being multiple parts to the secret ending.


----------



## Riley (Mar 31, 2012)

@Death-kun


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sora isn't necessarily making fun of anyone but trying to lighten the mood so he doesn't angst about the mindfuck trip Xehanort put him through.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 31, 2012)

Ah, that's what I thought lol. That's why I said Sora just being Sora.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 31, 2012)

I just asked this guy on Youtube who has a copy of KH 3D some questions about it. Here's the answers.

1. _Graphics better than BBS/on par with Console titles?_: "Yeah, They're great. The trailers don't do the game's visuals justice."

2. _Slowdowns?_: "I haven't ran into any slowdown yet, which is good, since BBS had slowdiwn in certain places. I'd say it runs as well as KH1/KH2"

3. _Story?_: "I'm not too far in yet, but it seems to be okay so far"

4. _Drop gauge interruptions?_: "It hasn't been a problem for me so far, although I have had a few close calls. You can manually Drop at save points or by pausing and pressing the Drop button on the touch screen."

5. _Optional bosses?_: "There's one confirmed optional Disney boss than I know of in Traverse Town after you beat the game, as well as an optional Dream Eater that can be fought. There's rumors about an additional one that can only be fought on Critical Mode, but that hasn't been confirmed yet, and I'm nowhere near that point in the game at the moment."


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 31, 2012)

Well i finally am interested in KH again after the very end of that secret ending, thanks for the tip Senju 

You just made years worth of bitching completely void for me


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 31, 2012)

The secret ending has already been revealed?


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 31, 2012)

Just watched the secret ending. I hope it gets translated soon, so we can understand what was supposed to be so shocking.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 31, 2012)

YEARS WORTH OF BITCHING, COMPLETELY VOID. Do you know how angry and happy that makes me at the same time?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 31, 2012)

So your now a fan of Kingodm Hearts again, Inu?


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 31, 2012)

I decided not to make fun of you about it, Inu, because it's in the past.  Welcome back to the KH fanbase, we suck most of the time. 

When Nomura said that this was a real lead-in to KH3, he sure wasn't joking.  This game is even higher than CoM in linkage level.

It also makes me think that the supposed Birth By Sleep Volume 2 will involve Kairi, Aqua and Mickey as playable characters. I heard it from a topic on GameFAQs and the theory is really making a lot of sense. Here's the original idea. Three different posters quoting each other, didn't bother separating it.



> Now that I think about it, this ties in with a fragmented passage really nicely. Perhaps Mickey goes to the dark realm to rescue Aqua after this, and that's why we see him appear there? And Kairi goes to the Twilight Town mansion for some reason.
> 
> That's what I was thinking.
> 
> ...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 31, 2012)

And better than BBS/KH2 in story progression level and everything else.  

Still love those fucking games though.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 31, 2012)

OH FUCK that would be  Loved playing as mickey in KH2 (358 did not do it for me). Shiiiiit~~


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 31, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> So your now a fan of Kingodm Hearts again, Inu?



Yes 

I still have gripes sure, but i only had one really damaging one putting me off from the series again, and with this, its been abated 


Also, the secret message is obviously pertaining to KH3. "In never before seen detail" (HD consoles) "prepare for the new number" (next numbered title in the series)


----------



## Stunna (Mar 31, 2012)

Did the secret ending spoil for you guys?


----------



## Riley (Mar 31, 2012)

Fuckity fuck! I didn't see the secret ending yet! 


Someone post a vid of a it.. 

plz


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 31, 2012)

on the last page, kinda meh to me since I cant understand it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 31, 2012)

Its not CG so don't get yer panties in a bunch


----------



## Riley (Mar 31, 2012)

For anyone who knows about this spoilers anyone else find it ironic that..


*Spoiler*: __ 



Org XIII members were growing hearts?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 1, 2012)

*Kingdom Hearts 3D Dream Drop Distance Secret Ending (English subtitles)*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLp1NI_JD3A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 1, 2012)

DAT TRANSLATED ENDING.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 1, 2012)

So which Secret Ending do you guys like better, BBS & 3D's?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 1, 2012)

3D wins hands down.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 1, 2012)

Plot progression & Kairi joining the plot more. All i need to take 3D's side of it.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 1, 2012)

I don't really want to look at spoilers so can anyone just tell me with a yes or no answer if Sho or Mr. H are alluded to in 3D? Or hell any of the reapers really.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 1, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> So which Secret Ending do you guys like better, BBS & 3D's?



They are both  inducing.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 1, 2012)

Platinum said:


> I don't really want to look at spoilers so can anyone just tell me with a yes or no answer if Sho or Mr. H are alluded to in 3D? Or hell any of the reapers really.



I have no idea. Someone watching the streams probably knows, but I haven't been watching any streams.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 1, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Did the secret ending spoil for you guys?


**


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 1, 2012)

Well of course the secret ending spoiled, it wouldn't be such a big deal if it wasn't full of spoilers.  I don't care about being spoiled though, it's not like the entire game is ruined for me because I know the ending. I'm even more excited to play it now than I was before.


----------



## Darth (Apr 1, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> So which Secret Ending do you guys like better, BBS & 3D's?





Death-kun said:


> 3D wins hands down.





Asakuna no Senju said:


> Plot progression & Kairi joining the plot more. All i need to take 3D's side of it.



Didn't honestly care about 3D's ending tbh. We knew from KH2 that Kairi would be joining the crew for serious. The rest of it was just repeating information from KH2 and BBS. The only new news was Young Xehanort being on Destiny Islands. Wasn't really that awed about anything else. 

BBS's ending was fucking awesome on the other hand.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 1, 2012)

I do hope there is more to the secret ending than that as some were claiming .


----------



## Riley (Apr 1, 2012)

3D's ending was such a mindfuck.

I can't believe


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sora handled flunking the MoM test so well


----------



## Awesome (Apr 1, 2012)

Staying away from all spoilers 

Can't wait to play this game during the summer. The only thing you had to say was "I heard this game had the best gampeplay in the series" and "The command deck returns"

So basically improved BBS with bigger worlds? Fucking yes.


----------



## Riley (Apr 1, 2012)

@Awesome 

You know you can't resist looking at the spoilers.. 

More translated videos folks


*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1QdUQl6krA&feature[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dgC04HG7I0A&feature[/YOUTUBE]




P.S.

Make sure the captions are on.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm curious, is Lea's name suppost to be pronounced -Lee-A or -LEE? Because when English script in 358/2 days and BBS said his name it confused me a bit when it says Lee compared to the Japanese which said LeA.


----------



## Riley (Apr 1, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> I'm curious, is Lea's name suppost to be pronounced -Lee-A or -LEE? Because when English script in 358/2 days and BBS said his name it confused me a bit when it says Lee compared to the Japanese which said LeA.



It's LEE. As in Bruce Lee. 

Seriously, Xehanort is like the love child of SW Palpatine and Harry Potter Voldemort.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 1, 2012)

Then why does the Japanese version pronounce it as LeA??? 

Nice analogy there.


----------



## Riley (Apr 1, 2012)

@Asakuna no Senju

Beats the hell out of me. Typo perhaps?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 1, 2012)

Huh. 

Oh well, Lee it is!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 1, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JD7vikjt6nA&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]

SHIT IS GOING DOWN IN KH3! :WOW


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 1, 2012)

SOB there's more!@ not watching, will not spoil it HHERRFH!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 1, 2012)

that's before the secret ending


----------



## ensoriki (Apr 1, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JD7vikjt6nA&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> SHIT IS GOING DOWN IN KH3! :WOW




*Spoiler*: __ 




So lemme get dis right
13 darkness 7 hearts of pure light and 7 guardians of light.
That's 14 aspects of light and 13 of darkness right? If this shit needs to be equal shouldn't their be 14 darknesses? (vanitas?).

Sora and Terra can't count if they're made vessels so...
Mickey, Riku, Ventus/Roxas, Aqua, Lea, Kairi. That leaves room for one but Mickey thought Terra would count.
If only 7 can fight then and Sora is main protagonist then Terra is not getting saved. Only way I see Terra getting saved is if because Sora is a fake keyblade wielder, he can fight without counting as one of the 7.


----------



## Riley (Apr 1, 2012)

Fuck yeah! Nice going Asakuna no Senju! ^^


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 1, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vW4uVOycPWg[/YOUTUBE]

What a beautiful track, I can't wait to listen to it after it's ripped from the OST.

And here's another!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFTfHhgMED4[/YOUTUBE]

And why not one more?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3L84-RgdLE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 2, 2012)

*Kingdom Hearts 3D tops sales charts*



> According to the Tsutaya game rankings, for the week of March 26 to April 1, 2012, Kingdom Hearts 3D [Dream Drop Distance] has topped the sales list, ranking number one in sales for that week, despite only being on sale 4 out of 7 days of the week. Good going, Kingdom Hearts! We should start to see actual sale numbers later on. Thanks to FF-Reunion for the find.





I'm happy and a bit Pissed at the same time because Kid Icarus Uprising went from 1st to 5th place in Japanese Sales.  But still! KH 3D deserves it.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 3, 2012)

In case anyone didn't know yet, all the scenes (Of TWTNW) have been translated and subbed already.

Also Stopga stops time in a cutscene hell yes.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 4, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cjgz3n3m-3o[/YOUTUBE]

FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP


----------



## urca (Apr 4, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cjgz3n3m-3o[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP



That was AWESOME


----------



## Platinum (Apr 4, 2012)

So let me get this straight.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 So the 7 lights that will be opposing the norts and vanitas most likely are Riku, Sora, Mickey, Lea, Aqua, Ven and Kairi right? Cause Terra is a vessel for xehanort's heart and thus counts as one of the darknesses.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 4, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



We're not entirely sure about Terra's status. Master Xehanort implies that Terra is one of the 13 Darknesses (the true Master Xehanort is back via the Heartless + Nobody being defeated = Somebody comes back rule), so it's implied that Terra has also been revived, since it WAS his body, and his heart and MX's heart were fused. So when Ansem SoD was defeated, that counted for both of them, as well as defeating Xemnas counted for both of them. The most logical 7 Protectors are SRK, TAV and Mickey. Roxas, Lea and Xion were all unaccounted keyblade wielders by Xehanort; he never thought they would ever become keyblade wielders, or even thought their existence would matter. Xehanort originally intended for Sora, Riku and Kairi to be awakened as keyblade wielders to become part of the 7 Protectors, since he knew TAV wielded keyblades as well as Mickey. But yeah, if Terra isn't a keyblade wielder, it's not because he's a vessel for Xehanort's heart (since the true Xehanort is back), but rather he's become one of the 13 Darknesses via having a piece of Xehanort's heart forcibly shoved inside him. But, if that's what you meant, then yeah, you're spot on. What you said before just made it sound like he had all of Xehanort's heart inside him, which isn't the case. Though I'm not entirely sure it will be Lea. It seems like Xehanort had known all along who the 7 Protectors would be, he just had to awaken them all correspondingly. It seems he wasn't anticipating Lea whatsoever.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 4, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Yeah that's what I meant. I know Xehanort split his heart but originally the entire thing was in Terra. 

I'm not totally sure though if Xehanort always knew who they would be, cause he seemed pretty sure that he had corrupted two of the seven (Terra and Sora) before Axel saved the latter's ass. 

I can see it being Terra though, he does have Eraqus' heart of light inside him and that probably makes him the only one that can dual wield keyblades once the other hearts leave Sora. Which would make him a pretty good candidate in addition to what he brings to the table himself. Though i'm kind of hoping he counts as one of the darknesses in the end, it would make for a good conflict with Aqua and Ven. Having to choose between Terra or protecting the light.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 4, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, it would be pretty interesting... though, remember, Nomura said that Terra, Aqua and Ventus would be saved in KH3. If they kill Terra, that's not exactly saving him. And if they rescue him from being one of the 13 Darknesses then there aren't 13 Darknesses anymore, which is the number needed to forge the X-Blade. The X-Blade is undoubtedly going to get forged again. But I do agree that if Terra doesn't become one of the 7 Protectors, Lea will probably become one. He's gonna be trained by Yensid along with Kairi.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 4, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it would be pretty interesting... though, remember, Nomura said that Terra, Aqua and Ventus would be saved in KH3. If they kill Terra, that's not exactly saving him. And if they rescue him from being one of the 13 Darknesses then there aren't 13 Darknesses anymore, which is the number needed to forge the X-Blade. The X-Blade is undoubtedly going to get forged again. But I do agree that if Terra doesn't become one of the 7 Protectors, Lea will probably become one. He's gonna be trained by Yensid along with Kairi.




*Spoiler*: __ 



 I'm no longer totally sure that Terra is getting saved. "Whatever the cost i'm willing to pay it." Terra is totally the type to sacrifice himself to foil xehanort and protect aqua and ven, and if he is one of the 13 darknesses then that gives him only more incentive to do so. And if Xehanort split Terra's heart along with his own when he was preparing them then Terra can potentially shut him down completely if he can win control from Xehanort for a bit.

I can just totally see one of the final battles being Aqua/Ven vs Terranort while simultaneously a Terra/Eraqus vs Xehanort dive to the heart battle is going on. 

And Terra can also help them in the final fight with his lingering sentiment.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 5, 2012)

Hey guys, guess what?  

NA RELEASE DATE FOR KH3D CONFIRMED. *JULY 31st, 2012*. 



Someone should update the thread title. 



Platinum said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



That would indeed be interesting.  I guess we can only wait and see, though that battle scenario does sound really awesome lol. Dive into the heart battles are always kickass.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 5, 2012)

July 31? Christ did they hae to put it at the END of the freakin' month? 

Still, i'm jizzing with joy though.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 5, 2012)

I was hoping for a little earlier but nice to finally have a real date.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 5, 2012)

*Tetsuya Nomura Talks About Kingdom Hearts 3, Confirms the End of Xehanort*



> Tetsuya Nomura has played up the development of Kingdom Hearts 3 (or whatever the next game in the Kingdom Hearts series happens to be) in the latest issue of Famitsu.
> 
> *Nomura, who directed the series, and is confirmed to be working on both Kingdom Hearts 3 and Final Fantasy Versus XIII (a game with an active combat system based on Kingdom Hearts) told the magazine that Xehanort's reign of tyranny is almost up, and that his story will be finished in the next Kingdom Hearts game.*
> 
> The designer also said that he wished he could've given Kingdom Hearts 358/2 analog control—an impossibility due to the Nintendo DS's limited controls—and hopes to implement a versatile combat system in his next game.





Oh.My.God.  Do my eyes deceive me?  Or are we FINALLY getting KH3 down in development without long years to wait afterall?


----------



## urca (Apr 7, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> *Tetsuya Nomura Talks About Kingdom Hearts 3, Confirms the End of Xehanort*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just had my nerdgasm when i read this post.
I waited for way too long


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 7, 2012)

I wanna know what happens AFTER the xehanort saga is done. that's all it has been so far. hopefully its better planned out then what has come before it


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 7, 2012)

Who knows, but its gonna be hard to have a Villian triumph MX himself with the way he's been prolonging this Series for a while.


----------



## Disaresta (Apr 8, 2012)

New about KH3  i ish so happy


----------



## Superrazien (Apr 8, 2012)

I love the KH games but I got to admit the story is a giant mess. I find it extremely confusing now.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 9, 2012)

After MX is probably an organization of dark keyblade wielders.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 9, 2012)

I personally don't want anything after the Xehanort saga.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 9, 2012)

It's going to happen though .


----------



## Stunna (Apr 9, 2012)

Yeah, but I just don't see it without Square Enix really milking the series dry. That would be like Lucas making a sequel trilogy to the original _Star Wars._


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 9, 2012)

Tell it to Mario, Zelda and Metroid 

I say if Nintendo can do it, any game company can do it.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 9, 2012)

Sure, but that's different and you know it . KH has been building to this climax since day one. All the characters are to receive their closure through Xehanort's demise. What more is there for them after the big X falls? If even a remnant of him survives it'll be lame, and if another threat comes out of nowhere, it'll feel forced.

I guess it depends on how they handle it, as anything's possible...I just don't think it's likely.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 9, 2012)

won't know until we get to that point, this is why i want to see what it holds


----------



## Platinum (Apr 9, 2012)

Not everyone is guaranteed to receive closure.

Terra and Roxas are most likely not going to.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 9, 2012)

Terra will get closure by being able to help stop Xehanort in some way, since him being tricked and possessed by Xehanort was the start of this whole mess. He doesn't need to come back to get closure, he just needs to know that he was able to help clean up the mess that he helped create.

Roxas, well... probably not. His entire life was orchestrated like a rat in a maze. He had to betray one of his best friends, kill his other best friend, and then got unwillingly shoved into a virtual Twilight Town until he was essentially forced to merge back with Sora.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 9, 2012)

What will they do about Disney worlds, though? That well is gonna dry up soon enough.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 9, 2012)

You severely underestimate the power of Disney.


----------



## lathia (Apr 9, 2012)

They're working on KH3 just like they were working on FF13 during the FFX through 12 era. My hopes, I will not play your games!


----------



## Platinum (Apr 9, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Terra will get closure by being able to help stop Xehanort in some way, since him being tricked and possessed by Xehanort was the start of this whole mess. He doesn't need to come back to get closure, he just needs to know that he was able to help clean up the mess that he helped create.
> 
> Roxas, well... probably not. His entire life was orchestrated like a rat in a maze. He had to betray one of his best friends, kill his other best friend, and then got unwillingly shoved into a virtual Twilight Town until he was essentially forced to merge back with Sora.



Being able to get revenge on xehanort and overpower him won't do much to reconcile with the darkness in his own heart, which is based on his desire for power and fear of losing.



Stunna said:


> What will they do about Disney worlds, though? That well is gonna dry up soon enough.



They haven't even scratched the surface.

Disney has been around for decades, there is an unlimited wellspring to tap. Hell we haven't even touched pixar yet.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Apr 9, 2012)

Platinum said:


> Being able to get revenge on xehanort and overpower him won't do much to reconcile with the darkness in his own heart, which is based on his desire for power and fear of losing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Something tells me that they are saving Pixar for KH3.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 9, 2012)

IMO, it's not getting revenge on Xehanort, it's being able to help clean up what he helped cause because of his lack of foresight and inability to control both his emotions and his darkness. Terra has had a lot of time to hone his mind whilst being in a stalemate with Xehanort for years. While that's all assumption and whatnot, I think it's safe to assume that Terra ended up developing, or at least strengthening, his inner emotions and control over his own power. If Terra came back now, I think he'd have as much control over his darkness as Riku does. If he had the chance to help stop Xehanort and apologize to his friends, I think that would be closure for him. At least that's my opinion, no need to take my word for it.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 9, 2012)

You don't think part of it is revenge?

He was able to reanimate his armor from the rage and hatred he felt at xehanort, I mean Eraqus' heart can only go so far. Terra's fundamental nature is still darkness and if anything he'll only be even more vulnerable to it after all the years of abuse it has taken from Xehanort.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 9, 2012)

Well of course part of it is revenge, I'm not denying that. But Terra isn't the kind of person to do things solely out of revenge, in my opinion at least. Also, I don't think Terra created a Lingering Sentiment purely out of rage and hatred. A Lingering Sentiment is created through sheer force of will, which doesn't inherently mean rage and hatred. I think, at that time, he felt more of a need to protect what was precious to him, which was Aqua and Ven. Protecting what was precious to him could involve directing his rage and hatred into creating a Lingering Sentiment, but I don't think that's all that was involved. And I sort of think the opposite, considering that Terra was able to stalemate Xehanort for years before Apprentice Terranort eventually split himself into Ansem SoD and Xemnas. And Eraqus' heart is still a big factor in that, too. Which makes me wonder if Eraqus will come back in some form at all. If a Dive Into The Heart battle occurs where Terra and Eraqus take on Xehanort inside his heart, I also think Terra could find some closure in that regard as well. Being fully acknowledged and being told that he was good enough from the start by his master, the person who he considered his own father. At least, I hope that's part of what happens.

Terra won't get the happiest of endings, but I at least think he'll fade with a smile on his face. I'd be pretty surprised if Terra got completely shafted.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 9, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Well of course part of it is revenge, I'm not denying that. But Terra isn't the kind of person to do things solely out of revenge, in my opinion at least. Also, I don't think Terra created a Lingering Sentiment purely out of rage and hatred. A Lingering Sentiment is created through sheer force of will, which doesn't inherently mean rage and hatred. I think, at that time, he felt more of a need to protect what was precious to him, which was Aqua and Ven. Protecting what was precious to him could involve directing his rage and hatred into creating a Lingering Sentiment, but I don't think that's all that was involved. And I sort of think the opposite, considering that Terra was able to stalemate Xehanort for years before Apprentice Terranort eventually split himself into Ansem SoD and Xemnas. And Eraqus' heart is still a big factor in that, too. Which makes me wonder if Eraqus will come back in some form at all. If a Dive Into The Heart battle occurs where Terra and Eraqus take on Xehanort inside his heart, I also think Terra could find some closure in that regard as well. Being fully acknowledged and being told that he was good enough from the start by his master, the person who he considered his own father. At least, I hope that's part of what happens.
> 
> Terra won't get the happiest of endings, but I at least think he'll fade with a smile on his face. I'd be pretty surprised if Terra got completely shafted.



The Lingering Sentiment flat out tells Sora that all it has left to offer him is his hatred of Xehanort. Which speaks volumes about Terra's frame of mind when it was created. It couldn't even recognize Aqua or Ven anymore. 

Of course Terra is motivated to protect his friends but he is also motivated a lot by rage which is not a good thing. You don't think he's mad that Xehanort basically took away a decade of his life? That Aqua had to sacrifice herself to save him from the darkness cause he was too weak to resist Xehanort? That he couldn't be there to protect Ven from Vanitas? That he is basically the reason Xehanort is allowed to put the worlds in danger three times and basically ruined everyone's lives by proxy? Anyone that thinks Terra will magically get over all of this when he is freed is naive.

If Riku walks the road to dawn, Terra basically walks the road to dusk .


----------



## Stunna (Apr 9, 2012)

Sometimes I fear the writers of the game won't put as much thought into it's characters, story, and theme as much as the fanbase does.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 9, 2012)

Kingdom Hearts is not known for brushing over the little details .


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 9, 2012)

The fanbase tells a better story than Nomura does. 



Platinum said:


> The Lingering Sentiment flat out tells Sora that all it has left to offer him is his hatred of Xehanort. Which speaks volumes about Terra's frame of mind when it was created. It couldn't even recognize Aqua or Ven anymore.
> 
> Of course Terra is motivated to protect his friends but he is also motivated a lot by rage which is not a good thing. You don't think he's mad that Xehanort basically took away a decade of his life? That Aqua had to sacrifice herself to save him from the darkness cause he was too weak to resist Xehanort? That he couldn't be there to protect Ven from Vanitas? That he is basically the reason Xehanort is allowed to put the worlds in danger three times and basically ruined everyone's lives by proxy? Anyone that thinks Terra will magically get over all of this when he is freed is naive.
> 
> If Riku walks the road to dawn, Terra basically walks the road to dusk .



Ah, I completely forgot about that.  That's kind of saddening to me, really. I didn't want to think Terra's Lingering Sentiment was all about HATE AND RAEG. Though, at the time it was created he was completely succumbing to his darkness, etc etc. 

Of course I thought he was mad at Xehanort, and he still is, but I was hoping his "big brother" qualities would've shone more than his darker, more hateful qualities. And I don't think anyone thinks Terra will get over all of this when everything is said and done. But, like I said, I at least think he'll die with a smile on his face. That kind of ending seems very fitting for Terra. He will never completely be able to come to terms with himself or get over his hatred, but he can find a bit of solace in knowing that Xehanort is gone and Aqua and Ven are safe. And if it's anything more gracious than that, Nomura has lost his mind.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 10, 2012)

I kind of see Terra trying to get the others to finish him and Xehanort off at the same time in the final battle and somehow Eraqus dies in his place or something. 

I would be pleasantly surprised if Nomura had the balls to kill him off with Xehanort though. But then Sora wouldn't be jesus so it won't happen. Odds of him pulling a Tellah are slim.

Worse case scenario for him is his heart being lost again.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 10, 2012)

Terra dying for good would probably be extremely emotionally traumatizing on Aqua, Ven and possibly Riku to, which would be awesome but again Sora is Jesus .


----------



## urca (Apr 10, 2012)

Platinum said:


> I kind of see Terra trying to get the others to finish him and Xehanort off at the same time in the final battle and somehow Eraqus dies in his place or something.
> 
> I would be pleasantly surprised if Nomura had the balls to kill him off with Xehanort though. But then Sora wouldn't be jesus so it won't happen.* Odds of him pulling a Tellah are slim.*
> 
> Worse case scenario for him is his heart being lost again.



I think Terra SHOULD pull a Tellah,of course,he won't be as awesome as Tellah when he's doing that


----------



## Platinum (Apr 10, 2012)

I'd like him to pull a Tellah too but no way Nomura does that.


----------



## urca (Apr 10, 2012)

So since we have nothing to discuss,how about we discuss your favorite Disney bosses from the KH series?
I swear,Hades is the friggin BOSS,he's the funniest Son of a bitch in KH series,EVER!


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 10, 2012)

I love it when people say that James Woods isn't doing Hades' voice right sometimes in KH.

Bitch please, James Woods _is_ Hades.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Apr 10, 2012)

urca said:


> So since we have nothing to discuss,how about we discuss your favorite Disney bosses from the KH series?
> I swear,Hades is the friggin BOSS,he's the funniest Son of a bitch in KH series,EVER!



Hades, Jafar, Barbossa, Hydra, and Scar are my favorite bosses. 

Especially. Jafar in KHII

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MY_ebpdn41I[/YOUTUBE]

The battle theme, the setting, the fact that you are by yourself against a Genie is too badass.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 10, 2012)

So everyone, what's your favorite music in the series so far?


----------



## Stunna (Apr 10, 2012)

That's way too hard. I could give a list, but not a single piece.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 10, 2012)

Okay, how about favorite battle music?


----------



## Stunna (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm somewhat in the process of making a tentative top 10 list, but my favorite battle music has to be this:


----------



## urca (Apr 10, 2012)

My favorite theme is Xion's battle theme,it's pretty emotional and fits into the battle,i actually have it on my phone,the only themes i have on my phone are : Passion,Traverse Town(the most underrated theme IMO),Roxas's theme & battle theme,Riku's & Xion's theme and battle theme and Vin and Vagor & another side(it's 9 out of 116 track from KH2 and 358/2 days)


----------



## Stunna (Apr 10, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _My Tentative Top 10 List_ 



1. Xion?s Theme
2. The Other Promise (Roxas? Theme)
3. Enter the Darkness (Vanitas Boss Theme)
4. Working Together (Twilight Town Battle Theme)
5. Fantasia all Marcia (Kingdom Hearts II Credits)
6. The 13th Struggle (one of the Organization XIII Boss Themes)
7. Friends in my Heart
8. Always on my Mind
9. La Pace
10. PLANiTb



Again, nothing is absolute. I didn't go through all the OSTs in their entirety.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 10, 2012)

Dark Impetus from BbS is somewhere near the top for me in regards to battle themes. That track is just pure gold.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 10, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Okay, how about favorite battle music?



Rage Awakened easily.

Followed by Vanitas' theme


----------



## urca (Apr 10, 2012)

As i stated before,my favorite themes are Xion's (including battle theme),but outside of Xion's themes,i LOVE vin and vigor theme (is that it's name?),the theme is awe-effin-some.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 10, 2012)

Anyone hear the news about some "bug" that halts your progress in this game?


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Apr 10, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> So everyone, what's your favorite music in the series so far?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WmNcxw2sjIA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBDh3URp8Is[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hoOaGu3y_4&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRorgqSTSGQ&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=38MBFYViKDY&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm still iddsapointed that KH 3D went down from #1 to #2 with an -80% sales drop in Japan. damn i know people are tired of waiting for KH3 but despite all of the promotion that KH 3D got (since the title is relevant to the series) i still didn't expect this to happen.


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 13, 2012)

I REALLY want to play this game, but I am NOT going to buy a 3DS just to play it.

Perhaps that will be reason for negative sales numers outside of Japan I'm sure.


----------



## Darth (Apr 13, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> So everyone, what's your favorite music in the series so far?


[YOUTUBE]g25QXnhVijQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]13U4oqAZy8U[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]J8c9vnEKzMM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]BXII5ysvRZg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]NVby-p65Pvc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]zNv8s9zpFtQ[/YOUTUBE]
Dearly Beloved without question. They all may be different versions of the same song, but I love them all the same. 

This music almost brings me to tears.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 13, 2012)

Hey guys, look what came for me in the mail two days ago.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 13, 2012)

tari101190 said:


> I REALLY want to play this game, but I am NOT going to buy a 3DS just to play it.
> 
> Perhaps that will be reason for negative sales numers outside of Japan I'm sure.


That'll show 'em.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 13, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]XPpFpHseIJU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Crowned Clown (Apr 13, 2012)

There is something very soothing and peaceful about that song. reps


----------



## Darth (Apr 13, 2012)

Nothing really beats Dearly Beloved.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 14, 2012)

I am so freaking tempted to spoil 3D for myself. Like, you've no idea.


----------



## urca (Apr 23, 2012)

Dead thread is dead.
So i'm coming with a trivia question,we should expand it into a debate.
What was the darkest game in KH series?and why?
To me,I think it's BBS,followed by 358/2 Days:
BBS had a more mature taste in it,and it wasn't a cliche where you just fight darkness with light,and we witnessed the first actual human death in KH history,where Cinderella's mom/step mom(w/e) died with her daughters in an explosion that was caused by the unversed.
358/2 Days was focused on the psychological warfare between Xemnas and Xion,Roxas and Axel (the most mature guy out of the trio),Xemnas tortured Xion and Roxas psychologically(when he calls Xion a puppet and asks Roxas why he cares about that puppet),hell,they drove Xion and Roxas to fight each other not once,but twice,it was a lot of burden on Roxas <_<'.
So what do you guys think?which game was the darkest game in the KH series?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 23, 2012)

KH2's ansem died in an explosion of his own creation 

But really, none of the KH's are as dark as they should be, especially because of SE's backround. The disney defense isn't really applicable because quite a few of the disney films have had many mature moments.

Hell Tarzan had his whole family massacred by a tiger.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 23, 2012)

To be a nitpicky bastard, his family was killed by Sabor the Leopard.


Also, I think the "darkest" game in the series is CoM/Re:CoM.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 23, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6aqN0stXpo[/YOUTUBE]

What the hell?


----------



## urca (Apr 24, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> KH2's ansem died in an explosion of his own creation
> 
> But really, none of the KH's are as dark as they should be, especially because of SE's backround. The disney defense isn't really applicable because quite a few of the disney films have had many mature moments.
> 
> Hell Tarzan had his whole family massacred by a tiger.



Well,yes,but they weren't really portrayed as death at all,look at cindy's(cinderella) mom's death,they had to take the camera up so no one could see what happened,that's a first.
BBS had a lot of dark moments,where Xehanort freezes Ven,when Terra kills his master,etc etc.


----------



## Sera (Apr 24, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Hey guys, look what came for me in the mail two days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Adorable!


----------



## Esura (Apr 24, 2012)

When is KH3D supposed to come out here? I'm ready to drop my money down for it.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Apr 24, 2012)

Esura said:


> When is KH3D supposed to come out here? I'm ready to drop my money down for it.



July 27 i believe.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 24, 2012)

BBS was the darkest KH game, it's not really a contest. But yeah a dark kingdom hearts game isn't really saying much.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 24, 2012)

No, KH1 still holds that contender.


----------



## Darth (Apr 24, 2012)

Platinum said:


> BBS was the darkest KH game, it's not really a contest. But yeah a dark kingdom hearts game isn't really saying much.



Not sure about that plat. 358/2 days was pretty fucking dark


----------



## Esura (Apr 25, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> July 27 i believe.


That's too long. I need my KH fix. 



Platinum said:


> BBS was the darkest KH game, it's not really a contest. But yeah a dark kingdom hearts game isn't really saying much.


And it ends on a dark note to boot.


----------



## urca (Apr 25, 2012)

Speaking of BBS,has anybody here read Xehanort's reports?
These stuff explains a lot about the story,apparently,the keyblades has three familes
Light Keyblades
Dark Keyblades
Heart Keyblade(no S)
The heart keyblade apparently only appeared after the reorganization of the world  because of the Keyblade War,and apparently,the keyblade war was between light keyblade wielders and dark keyblade wielders,and it also says that keyblades are man made counterpart to kingdom hearts.
Well,if anything,this only shows how much knowledge Xehanort knows <_<'.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 25, 2012)

Darth said:


> Not sure about that plat. 358/2 days was pretty fucking dark



In BBS the villains win, utterly. The only bright spot is that TAV are able to delay Xehanort by a decade. Compared to what Aqua and Terra have to suffer through Roxas and Xion got off easy.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 25, 2012)

I agree with plat-- 358 does have some moments though...not as bade as bbs but some.


----------



## urca (Apr 26, 2012)

Platinum said:


> In BBS the villains win, utterly. The only bright spot is that TAV are able to delay Xehanort by a decade. Compared to what Aqua and Terra have to suffer through Roxas and *Xion got off easy*.



*Spoiler*: __ 




No man,with Roxas,he had is good end and reunited with Namine.
With Xion,she basically suffered from the get-go,created as a replica of her best friend,got bullied by the organization leader and called a puppet despite having a consciousness,sent to dangerous missions since the day she was created,had some weird dreams that had no explanation,found out she's not actually a person,had to fight Axel,who is one of her two best friends,got hypnotized and fought her other best friend,Roxas and died,had to expand some of her consciousness even after she died so she could plead the guy who told her that she really isn't a person to stop her best friend,even in death,Xion had to fight,so you tell me,who got off easily?
Of course,that doesn't change the fact that TAV are badasses ,and it doesn't change the fact that they suffered a lot so they could stop Xehanort and Vanitas,and that also doesn't change the fact that BBS was the darkest KH game.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 26, 2012)

Even if the subject has already changed, this is one of my favourite music themes from KH:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZVAvHah9io[/YOUTUBE]

I think it's one of the series's main anthems song after Dearly Beloved.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 26, 2012)

Urca, Xion didn't get hypnotized to fight against Roxas, she wanted Roxas to kill her.

Which I guess might be more tragic than just being hypnotized.


----------



## urca (Apr 26, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Urca, Xion didn't get hypnotized to fight against Roxas, she wanted Roxas to kill her.
> 
> Which I guess might be more tragic than just being hypnotized.


I think i misread this part,silly me .


> It is Axel who has arrived, having finally tracked Xion down. Not only is Axel curious of Xion's motives, he is also given specific orders to capture her again, which would possibly convince Roxas to return to the Organization. Xion refuses, leaving Axel no choice but to accomplish his mission with full force, leading to a heated battle. Having defeated Xion, Axel brings her back to The World That Never Was, but soon faints from fatigue. *Xemnas then steps out from the shadows and carries the unconscious girl away to reprogram her to use the devices he had planted throughout the worlds.*


Well,it is more tragic,


----------



## tsunadefan (Apr 26, 2012)

Hhhaaaa!! Spoilers!! Please people, spoiler tag cause a few people have not played the games yet. I think.


----------



## Shoddragon (Apr 26, 2012)

ugh, I still need to play and beat Birth by sleep, 358/2days, chain of memories ( or re:chain) and coded ( or re:coded).


----------



## urca (Apr 26, 2012)

Shoddragon said:


> ugh, I still need to play and beat Birth by sleep, 358/2days, chain of memories ( or re:chain) and coded ( or re:coded).



Your only problem will be Chain of Memories,the game was too hard i had to use cheats to finish it.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 26, 2012)

Xion at least returns to sora's heart at the end. 

Terra is trapped with Xehanort for over a decade and Aqua is trapped in the darkness for over a decade .


----------



## Awesome (Apr 26, 2012)

I never found Chain of Memories difficult. I'm actually replaying Re: COM on proud mode right now without any difficulties.

You should really play BBS, it's the best KH game, and it has story significance on par with KH1 and KH2.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 26, 2012)

Platinum said:


> Xion at least returns to sora's heart at the end.
> 
> Terra is trapped with Xehanort for over a decade and Aqua is trapped in the darkness for over a decade .



But time flows differently in the RoD, it doesn't feel like a decade to Aqua at all. 

/moot point


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 26, 2012)

I wanna see Kairi in the next game being a badarse


----------



## urca (Apr 26, 2012)

Platinum said:


> Xion at least returns to sora's heart at the end.
> 
> Terra is trapped with Xehanort for over a decade and Aqua is trapped in the darkness for over a decade .



Even if it is,she had to choose between her life and her friends' <_<,and not only that,but nobody can remember her,not even her best friends,imagine Terra and Ven not remembering Aqua,how bad would that be?-.-'
I probably am just acting like a fanboy but can't blame me,358/2 was too dark for a KH game (BBS was darker,of course),and Xion was designed as a sympathetic beloved character and it appealed to me along with some other fans,besides she's my fav female character along with Aqua(like both of 'em equally),besides Xion was the punchbag of the series,which was really,really sad that you can't even have your friends remember you for anything,Aqua was filling that role in BBS too (imo,of course),she had to spy on her friend,her friend got mad(Terra),her other friend is disappointed(Ven),had to travel again to find them only to find that her master is struck down by her friend,had to fight her friend so she could destroy the Kiblade,then had to fight her other friend (Terra,who is possesed by Xehanort),then sacrificed herself to save him.
I like both Aqua and Xion because they sacrificed themselves for their friends but unfortunately in Xion's case,nobody will be there to remember.



> I never found Chain of Memories difficult. I'm actually replaying Re: COM on proud mode right now without any difficulties.
> 
> You should really play BBS, it's the best KH game, and it has story significance on par with KH1 and KH2.


I guess it's because i didn't grasp the system and went straight to proud mode .



> I wanna see Kairi in the next game being a badarse


I hope so,because i started to dislike her,she hasn't done anything significant since the start of the game as far as i remember :/.


----------



## EJ (Apr 26, 2012)

Oh my lord

Why haven't they made one for the PS3 yet. No more hand helds please.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 26, 2012)

New and exciting.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 26, 2012)

We're probably gonna get it for wii u at this point 

Not that i'd necessarily be opposed. Wii U is a significant increase powerwise. It would be even better than going with 360 or ps3


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 26, 2012)

KH3 on WiiU would be badass.

WiiU and PS3.

Just so all those people that whine about no KH on the 360 can eat their hearts out.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 26, 2012)

I doubt it would be sony and nintendo and no microsoft 

Plus wii u is more powerful than ps3, people would be complaining that they get an inferior game like the ps3 and 360 FF13 controversy 

I for one am happy with our Wii U overlords


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 26, 2012)

It's been Sony and Nintendo so far with no Microsoft, why should it be any different now? 

But yeah, that's probably true.  It would be a real slap in the face if it came out normally for PS3, but then KH3 Final Mix came out on the WiiU.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 26, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> KH3 on WiiU would be badass.
> 
> WiiU and PS3.
> 
> Just so all those people that whine about no KH on the 360 can eat their hearts out.



Wii U or 3DS would be ideal for me. 

But wait! DDD sold like crap on the 3DS in Japan! So it's much more _logical_ to put it on another Sony system (liek da ps3 & vita lulz!) because they sell much more better! despite being currently inferior with Nintendo's current handheld and upcoming console powerwise.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 26, 2012)

The 3DS is a great system(after the price cut LOL). PSVita...nyeeeh.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 26, 2012)

KH3D will be selling for many years to come, if the status of Versus is any indication of how soon we'll be getting KH3.  As more people buy the 3DS (which has only been out for little over a year), more people will be more likely to buy KH3D.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 26, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> The 3DS is a great system(after the price cut LOL). PSVita...nyeeeh.



And to think the Vita had so much potential.......even if the 3DS would've shat on it either way.




Death-kun said:


> KH3D will be selling for many years to come, if the status of Versus is any indication of how soon we'll be getting KH3.  As more people buy the 3DS (which has only been out for little over a year), more people will be more likely to buy KH3D.



KH should stay on the 3DS and the Wii U from now on. With the 3DS being able to handle PS2 graphics, unlike the DS predessors we can safely assume that we'll a full experience handheld KH game.  And with the Wii U coming up it's practically begging for KH3 to get released on it.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 26, 2012)

The Vita will probably get rolling eventually.

Eventually.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 26, 2012)

How long is "eventually"?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 26, 2012)

When it gets more good games.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 26, 2012)

Like Versus 2?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 26, 2012)

it means never


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 26, 2012)

Ironic after Itachifan727 bought up Versus. 

But seriously at this point of low sales that have been plaguing the Vita to-date, how many developers do you think would give a flying fuck about it?


----------



## urca (Apr 27, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> KH3 on WiiU would be badass.
> 
> WiiU and PS3.
> 
> Just so all those people that whine about no KH on the 360 can eat their hearts out.



Will they become heartless?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 27, 2012)

Nope, they are Nobodies because they want (Kingdom) hearts so bad.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 27, 2012)

When does this game released/has this game released?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 27, 2012)

This came out on March 27th in Japan, it's coming out July 20th in Europe and July 27th in America.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 27, 2012)

Another reason to buy a 3DS when some new bundle comes out for it


----------



## urca (Apr 27, 2012)

Amazon gives you extra AR cards if you pre order :33.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 27, 2012)

Well when I get a 3DS this game is not priority, its just nice to know it's down the line .


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 27, 2012)

Same; Icarus looks good but I'm really waiting for Last Story and Pandora's tower.


----------



## urca (Apr 29, 2012)

Icarus is good,but i wanna play KH as my first 3DS game,i'm in to a long,long wait


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 30, 2012)

Late news but oh well

*Kingdom Hearts 3D Dream Drop Distance - First English footage (Direct HQ feed)*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwbkwcdL9qo&list=UUqbTxvupSHpeSQV0VWusrnA&index=1&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## urca (May 1, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Late news but oh well
> 
> *Kingdom Hearts 3D Dream Drop Distance - First English footage (Direct HQ feed)*
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwbkwcdL9qo&list=UUqbTxvupSHpeSQV0VWusrnA&index=1&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]



dat Riku


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 1, 2012)

*Nomura - Square-Enix making movement next Kingdom Hearts outing, announcement soon*



> The following information comes from the Kingdom Hearts 3D Ultimania guide book, which contains an interview with Tetsuya Nomura.
> 
> - Square-Enix has started making a variety of movements for the new title or titles in the Kingdom Hearts series
> - expects to make an announcement pretty soon
> - no plans at present for Birth By Sleep 2 or a "Final Mix" version Kingdom Hearts: Dream Drop Distance


----------



## jNdee~ (May 1, 2012)

fuck this shit. We need KH3 already


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (May 1, 2012)

jNdee said:


> fuck this shit. We need KH3 already



This..

But didn't they said KH3 will be made right after KH3D is done?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 1, 2012)

Basically, but the KH series doesn't end after that since there will still be more titles to release once it's passed.


----------



## urca (May 2, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Basically, but the KH series doesn't end after that since there will still be more titles to release once it's passed.



I WANT MY TAV and XAR KH Games


----------



## Platinum (May 2, 2012)

The engrish in that trailer is too much.

Also next game being announced already? Sweet .


----------



## MCTDread (May 2, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> This..
> 
> But didn't they said KH3 will be made right after KH3D is done?



I hope so. Not that I don't mind the side games. Its just been too long since KH2 was released. Maybe the secret ending will show something.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 3, 2012)

*KH3D Appearing At E3 2012!*



> While it should come as no surprise, this is still great to know! Kingdom Hearts 3D [Dream Drop Distance] will be appearing at the Electronic Entertainment Expo (E3), which is taking place Monday, June 5th to Wednesday, June 7th!
> 
> Alongside Kingdom Hearts 3D, other highly-awaited Square Enix titles like Hitman: Absolution, Tomb Raider, Theatrhythm: Final Fantasy, and Quantum Conundrum will also be appearing at E3.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 3, 2012)

In the next games, kairi is gonna be a triple wielder with the power of rainbows


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (May 3, 2012)

Admiral Bly32 said:


> I hope so. Not that I don't mind the side games. Its just been too long since KH2 was released. Maybe the secret ending will show something.



Its not that I don't hate the side stories but like you said. Its been 2005 since KH2 is released. It wouldn't be in Nomura best interest to announce another side story when he DID say that KH3D secret ending is a follow up to KH3.


----------



## urca (May 3, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> In the next games, kairi is gonna be a triple wielder with the power of rainbows



Am i the only one who dislikes Kairi for the lack of the role in KH?I always found other women (Aqua,Xion,Larxene) tougher than her even for Nobodies such as Larxene and Xion have stronger will than hers <_<',sorry for expressing my hate,but Kairi'd better get a more relevant role in KH3 or i'd really hate her.



> Its not that I don't hate the side stories but like you said. Its been 2005 since KH2 is released. It wouldn't be in Nomura best interest to announce another side story when he DID say that KH3D secret ending is a follow up to KH3.


Side stories are sorta necessary if Nomura wants to establish more characters and to affect the main storyline i.e 358/2 Days(Yes,it's relevant to the storyline,without it,Roxas leaving the organization makes no sense) & BBS (Do i even need to talk about it?:33).


----------



## urca (May 6, 2012)

So guys,anybody here reads KH manga?
Gotta say,comedy in KH 358/2 days is top notch,i laugh a lot when i read it.
Also:
about 86 days to go until the release of KH:3D in NA (can't wait).


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 6, 2012)

urca said:


> Am i the only one who dislikes Kairi for the lack of the role in KH?I always found other women (Aqua,Xion,Larxene) tougher than her even for Nobodies such as Larxene and Xion have stronger will than hers <_<',sorry for expressing my hate,but Kairi'd better get a more relevant role in KH3 or i'd really hate her.



I don't think your the only one. I think a lot of people are frustrated at Nomura's inability to have the lead female character play any sort of role besides being a damsel and standing on a beach 

the people i have a problem with are the ones who, even if she gets a much more relevant role in KH3, people will still hate on her because that's all they have been doing so far throughout the series. If your complaining about her for a reason and that reason is fixed, don't complain


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 6, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> How long is "eventually"?



Since they are selling at a loss hardware wise(aren't they?)...
8 years?
Assuming they don't go bankrupt and get sold to nintendo?


Inuhanyou said:


> In the next games, kairi is gonna be a triple wielder with the power of rainbows



Sounds about right.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 6, 2012)

I'm not going wait 8 years for a KH game on a freakin' Vita. Especially if it's BBSV2(which i don't want at all).  the 3DS can run a KH game so besides a numbered title being on a console, Osaka should make their Handheld KH games that are relevant to BBS/3D on the 3DS from now on.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 6, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> I'm not going wait 8 years for a KH game on a freakin' Vita. Especially if it's BBSV2(which i don't want at all).  the 3DS can run a KH game so besides a numbered title being on a console, Osaka should make their Handheld KH games that are relevant to BBS/3D on the 3DS from now on.



or just make KH3 already so we can get this over with and finally get someone other than Sora,sora,proxy of sora.
At this point I would rather play as pooh bear.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 6, 2012)

Oh, not when Versus XIII is still around. :ho Unless Nomura can just give his damn Osaka team the battle system info from VSXIII and implement it on KH3. 

Hell they could put it on the 3DS for all i care, since Nomura would probably prefer his KH team to have it on a console if they developed it. I'd still get it even with the lack of HD.  Ok maybe.....


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 6, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> or just make KH3 already so we can get this over with and finally get someone other than Sora,sora,proxy of sora.
> At this point I would rather play as pooh bear.



You might as well stop playing then. Nomura has confirmed years ago that the main character of the numbered titles will always be Sora


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 6, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> You might as well stop playing then. Nomura has confirmed years ago that the main character of the numbered titles will always be Sora



Really?
Well that explains everything.
Imma just quit it then.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 6, 2012)

Quiters never prospure.  But meh, your loss.

And Inu, 358/2 days is a numbered title and Roxas & Xion where the main characetrs of it. Not Sora.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 6, 2012)

Its got numbers, but its not a numbered titles


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 6, 2012)

But it's more relevant and to/better than BBS. Heck it wouldn't be out of the question to say that it's the best title in the series since KH1, or in fact even BETTER than the 1st in many WAYS. :ho


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 6, 2012)

U best b trollin


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 6, 2012)

Trollin'? I R not Trollin'. I'm just providing the voice of reason as to why 358/2days is the best title of the entire series. It has emotion, perfect gameplay, best graphics, perfect story, well-crafted worlds, perfect replay value, and last but not least....*xion.* 

And you know what's even better? this......



Yep i went there. It's even more better than KH1, KH2, KHBBS, KH3D, KHCOM, and Sex. 

EDIT: Including FFIV, Uncharted, Tomb raider, Xenoblade chronicles, etc.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (May 6, 2012)

you are so trolling.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 6, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



And ME3, FFVII Crisis Core, Infamous 2, SFxT, RE:4&R, Mirrors Edge, SSX, SNES, PS2, GC, 360, PS3, Vagina, Penis, Cum, Banana, Shit, Slut, Bitch, Meat stick, One piece, Bleach, Soul eater, Indiana jones, Shia labouff, Kim kardashian, Justin Beiber, Rebecca Black.......



Lolwut.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 6, 2012)

Hey guys I found KH3.
[YOUTUBE]akWoYLGE2rQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## urca (May 7, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I don't think your the only one. I think a lot of people are frustrated at Nomura's inability to have the lead female character play any sort of role besides being a damsel and standing on a beach
> *
> the people i have a problem with are the ones who, even if she gets a much more relevant role in KH3, people will still hate on her because that's all they have been doing so far throughout the series.* If your complaining about her for a reason and that reason is fixed, don't complain



Well,Nomura can and did create powerful female fighters such as Xion,Aqua and Larxene (she should return to the series,she's a fuckin' kick ass fighter),Xion surely didn't sit at the beach waiting for the information about who she really was come to her,she didn't wait for her fate(death or absorbing Roxas) to come for her,she went to that fate on her own legs.
Aqua surely didn't sit on her ass waiting to become a Keyblade Master,she didn't sit on her ass thinkin' (Terra'll beat Xehanort,he probably doesn't need me at the keyblade graveyard because i'm a liability).
I think it's not just Kairi,it's just the way they built her up since the first game,she did absolutely nothing significant,and that's not really her fault as much as it is the writer's fault as they wanted to follow that shounen cliche weak women (Naruto,anybody?),the writer could've just given her magic and the problem's solved(temporarily).
I actually am a fan of Kairi,she has a really likeable attitude and manners,but Nomura needs to establish her as an ass kicker,and I,for one,can't wait for KH3 to see that,hope i don't get disappointed.
As far as the bolded goes,I think it's just like Sakura from naruto,she fucked up many many times people started to actually hate her,I really don't hate her as much as i hate her attitude .


> or just make KH3 already so we can get this over with and finally get someone other than Sora,sora,proxy of sora.
> At this point I would rather play as pooh bear.


BBS:Terra,Ven,Aqua
CoM: Sora,but we also got to play with Riku
358/2 Days: Roxas.


----------



## Platinum (May 7, 2012)

Sora is never not going to be the focus of the series.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 7, 2012)

urca said:


> BBS:Terra,Ven,Aqua
> CoM: Sora,but we also got to play with Riku
> 358/2 Days: Roxas.




*Spoiler*: __ 



BBS:Terra well he looks like roxas what do you think.
Ventus clearly setup for a VERY obvious great fall right from the get go poor guy doesn't even get a chance even though I liked the guy.
Aqua That was terrible who picked her voiceactor's direction?
Freaking mumbles here mhmhmhemehme.

CoM:lol sora though he was okay in it,riku that was cool power of darkness and all.
358/2roxy of sora


----------



## Death-kun (May 7, 2012)

Let's kill Sora.


----------



## Esura (May 7, 2012)

Platinum said:


> Sora is never not going to be the focus of the series.



Pretty much.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 7, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Let's kill Sora.



He wore out his welcome past 2.


----------



## Death-kun (May 7, 2012)

I'd honestly much rather have Riku as the main character instead of Sora.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 7, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I'd honestly much rather have Riku as the main character instead of Sora.



Same here....Or mickey mouse


----------



## Death-kun (May 7, 2012)

I'm still hoping there's a game for what Mickey was doing behind the scenes during the entire series, like his time searching for Aqua and his time in the RoD searching for the Kingdom Key D as well, among other things. I think that would be a pretty awesome game. Including important crossover points, like meeting with Riku in person in Castle Oblivion, and so on.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 7, 2012)

You guys and your Sora hate boner. 



> Aqua That was terrible who picked her voiceactor's direction?
> Freaking mumbles here mhmhmhemehme.



Screw her voice, it's like she didn't even bother improving herself and had her eyes from lip-sync to script. Outside of her battle voice, S.E. must've smoked something bad to choose her as Aqua's english voice.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 7, 2012)

*Nomura Interview in June Issue of Game Informer*



> *GameInformer:* What is the first element you create when starting a new Kingdom Hearts game?
> 
> *Nomura:* "It differs every time, but I usually start with the gameplay mechanics. At the same time, I work on the structure of the story and then flesh it out from there with the gameplay linked to the story."
> 
> ...


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 7, 2012)

Next KH game KH3 confirmed 

But we still have to wait until versus comes out though, which could be anywhere from next year to 2014


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 7, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Next KH game KH3 confirmed
> 
> But we still have to wait until versus comes out though, which could be anywhere from next year to 2014


That soon?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 7, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Next KH game KH3 confirmed
> 
> But we still have to wait until versus comes out though, which could be anywhere from next year to 2014



They should allow Osaka to develop KH3 if it's gonna take that long damnit. 

And does this interview confirm there will be no KH Vita game since Nomura wants to go back to consoles now?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 9, 2012)

*Nomura talks Kingdom Hearts, smaller new game*



> The latest issue of Famitsu features an interview with Kingdom Hearts director Tetsuya Nomura where he discusses the next title entering into the series. Whether or not it?s Kingdom Hearts 3, he remained elusived, saying ?I?ll leave that up to you.?
> 
> He had little to say about the next title in the series except that it might be something unexpected akin to a ?fast ball?. He  also implied that it?s something ?lightweight? but is refraining from saying more about the unannounced title.





*Tetsuya Nomura offers small tidbit on Kingdom Hearts 3, teases new title*



> The following information comes from a Famitsu interview with Tetsuya Nomura...
> 
> - jokingly states that Kingdom Hearts 3 will probably be a major curve ball
> - confirms he is working on an unannounced title outside of Kingdom Hearts
> - this new project will be a lighter offering


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 9, 2012)

So it's not KH3 okay


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 9, 2012)

............


----------



## root (May 9, 2012)

Didn't he also say at some point that he first wanted to make a second Birth By Sleep before starting KH3? Can't remember where I read that though, so it might just be unfounded rumours.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 9, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> That soon?



Well they started working on it last august. So...yes, your probably right  Probably 2014 at the earliest. I guess what i meant is that we're going to get new information next year at the earliest.

It takes more than 2 years to work on a title of this magnitude of course. I'm thinking its going to be the PS3's swansong


----------



## Shoddragon (May 9, 2012)

Flow said:


> Oh my lord
> 
> Why haven't they made one for the PS3 yet. No more hand helds please.



some HD re-releases for the PS3 ( not sure about final mixes for KH1 and 2 tho) would be fantastic.

and I'm hoping KH3 comes out for the PS3.


----------



## urca (May 9, 2012)

I think we'll get some information about KH3 in the near future,but not that much (trust my gut feeling,it always strikes right,last month,i predicted an unusual win,there was 99% chance of it not happening,and it happened :33,and i even predicted a lot of stuff that happened,so ya'd better trust it ).
I think KH3 will focus on the mind/will department,the mind/will has been shown by a lot of characters from the series (TAV had strong will,Roxas and Xion both had strong will,I want to write more about ARX but it'll have to be under a spoiler tag).
The thing with the will is,Kingdom Hearts has focused on the first and second season on the heart,Kingdom Hearts Birth By Sleep and 358/2 Days has focused on the willpower,through willpower,Terra transformed his armor into the deadliest weapon in KH BBS,through willpower,Xion transformed into a monster (she absorbed the devices after she transformed iirc).
I think the bosses will be the ones with weak willpower that didn't return to their proper human form.
I actually read the bosses part in a theory,not sure where,though.
Let's just hope everything that happen would happen for the best of all of us KH fans :33.


----------



## AmigoOne (May 9, 2012)

I can just imagine his shit eating grin when he said that there was hints to KH3 at the end of dream drop distance.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 9, 2012)

Well for those of us who have already seen the secret endings and whatnot, its not hard to imagine what he means. Its basically saying that elements will carry over into KH3.


*Spoiler*: __ 



like the seven lights, 13 darknessess, kairi being a keyblade wielder, Sora being on his own, Axel being a good guy with a keyblade ect


----------



## Stunna (May 9, 2012)

He can't tell us if the next installment in the series is KH3? This is BS. If it isn't 3D better have a good explanation.


----------



## urca (May 11, 2012)

Stunna said:


> He can't tell us if the next installment in the series is KH3? This is BS. If it isn't 3D better have a good explanation.



I don't really expect him to burn his top card in an interview,he can just make it explode on E3 or TGS,there's nothing to be explained outside of KH3,the only thing i would focus on other than KH3 is BBSV2.
But really,why the heck would you just burn it on an interview when you can take people by surprise where the only TV time is for the games?
Let's just see how this plays.


----------



## Platinum (May 11, 2012)

I wish the title he was working on outside of kingdom hearts was TWEWY 2 .


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 11, 2012)

Platinum said:


> I wish the title he was working on outside of kingdom hearts was TWEWY 2 .



I dunno can they catch the magic of a GBA game they made with no idea what the DS will be like with the touch screen again?


----------



## jNdee~ (May 12, 2012)

Why the fuck is KH3 taking too long


----------



## Death-kun (May 12, 2012)

Versus     XIII.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 12, 2012)

Don't tell me you went years without knowing basic facts like that


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 12, 2012)

*Kingdom Hearts: Dream Drop Distance demo coming to North America*



> *We’ve decided to distribute a KH3D demo in North America as well as Japan. You can play part of Sora’s scenario in Traverse Town. So if your friends haven’t played it yet, you can recommend it to them. And of course, give the co-op mini game Flick Rush a try. Also, an unannounced title is being prepared as well, though it’s something lighter. There are still songs continuing to be distributed for Theartrhythm Final Fantasy so you can look forward to that as well. - Tetsuya Normura*
> 
> This blurb comes from a massive Famitsu interview that is full of spoilers on Kingdom Hearts: Dream Drop Distance. If you don't mind having things spoiled for you, hit up the full interview below!





Hell.....yes.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (May 14, 2012)

Nice ! I still haven't bought a 3DS tho, waiting for the released of the game so I can buy a special 3DS kingdom heart edition with the game. Do you guys think they release a 3DS package with the game like in Japan?


----------



## Awesome (May 14, 2012)

It'll probably just be a regular DS like the birth by sleep bundle with the psp. You get a regular silver PSP with that bundle, so I won't be surprised if you get a regular DS with a KH3D bundle.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 14, 2012)

*Kingdom Hearts 3D: Dream Drop Distance English Trailer*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ocPs3aSaCcI&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]

:WOW:WOW:WOW


----------



## Rasendori (May 15, 2012)

This shit cray.


----------



## Kaitlyn (May 15, 2012)

I'm not gonna lie....I mentally touched myself watching that. I cannot wait!


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (May 15, 2012)

DAMN that trailer ! I just can't wait


----------



## Castiel (May 15, 2012)

Hmm, some of the voices sound phoned in, I'll blame whoever edited the trailer since I thought the same about BbS' trailers but I ended up digging the voice cast in the actual game.

Also Tony Jay's soundalike sounds right for the role, but still too bad we couldn't get the real deal


----------



## Ultimania (May 15, 2012)

My body is beyond ready for this game. Replaying 358/2 Days on Proud Mode to begin my hype for Dream Drop Distance.


----------



## Death-kun (May 16, 2012)

I think I may need to get this... 





> Square Enix has announced the 10th Anniversary Mark of Mastery Bundle it will include:
> 
> -KH3D Game
> -A set of 5 AR cards (same as pre-order bonus but with Frootz Cats and Kab Kannon)
> ...


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (May 16, 2012)

Take my money, il get that Day 1 for sure


----------



## urca (May 16, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I think I may need to get this...



Me and my family are doing a money gathering each month and giving it to someone,at July,the money'll be for me,i'll get about 700$,i'll probably order it from Amazon,yay me!


----------



## Corran (May 16, 2012)

Damn, want that anniversy edition so bad 
Should replay BBS before playing this.


----------



## crazymtf (May 16, 2012)

Seriously? Why spend the extra money? Nothing in there is worth it to be honest.


----------



## Corran (May 17, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Seriously? Why spend the extra money? Nothing in there is worth it to be honest.



Because in my country the normal retail game would cost $60-$70 anyway


----------



## Platinum (May 17, 2012)

I might get that depending on the art.


----------



## Death-kun (May 17, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Seriously? Why spend the extra money? Nothing in there is worth it to be honest.



Completely subjective.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 28, 2012)

*Japan - Kingdom Hearts: Dream Drop Distance patch available*



> - patch now available
> - patch not prominently displayed on the eShop
> - follow a link to the eShop after scanning a QR code made available on the official Japanese Kingdom Hearts site
> - find the patch by searching for “kingdom hearts” in the eShop search bar
> - patch updates the game to version 1.1 and fixes various bugs





What an odd way of patching.


----------



## Death-kun (May 28, 2012)

From what I've heard, the patch fixes nearly all the bugs that plagued the Japanese version.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 28, 2012)

Yep. Except for the frame rate which i heard is possibly slower than fucking BBS.


----------



## Death-kun (May 28, 2012)

From what I've heard, the framerate is nowhere near as bad as it was in BbS.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 28, 2012)

Thats what i REALLY want to believe, and given that the loading screen doesn't seem to half-ass itself that could be the case. But since i noticed lag in TWTNW videos of KH 3D and Prankster paradise, one could wonder how Osaka let it slip like that since the 3DS is stronger than the gamecube and shouldn't be having dips like that in the first place. Hopefully the international release fixes that and make the game run closer to the console versions at least.


----------



## urca (May 28, 2012)

So...when is the demo coming to US?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 28, 2012)

My bet's on  after E3.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 28, 2012)

What it isn't even over here yet?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 28, 2012)

No, what made you think that?


----------



## Bender (Jun 14, 2012)

Only a month till the release of the game. Can't wait.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 14, 2012)

Long time no see.


----------



## Bender (Jun 14, 2012)

^

Yeah, I'm back. Mostly been keeping myself alive by chatting up about Avatar the legend of korra with folks at tvtropes.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 14, 2012)

Bender.  Been a while, this place felt dead without ch'a.


----------



## Bender (Jun 14, 2012)

@Asakuna no senju


No foolin? Huh, thanks. So how'd you like the KH 3D vids upon the release of the game?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 14, 2012)

They were epic, the vids made me more hyped for the game than BBS did. Tru fax.


----------



## MCTDread (Jun 15, 2012)

Damn you Kingdom Hearts. Now I feel like buying a 3DS just to play this game..... DAMN YOU NINTENDO!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 15, 2012)

There are other games besides this one that warrant a 3DS purchase.


----------



## MCTDread (Jun 15, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> There are other games besides this one that warrant a 3DS purchase.



I've been itching to buy it cause Kid Icarus looks interesting.... there's more but I'm too tired to remember names now


----------



## Bender (Jun 15, 2012)

The only spoilers pertaining to the game that I didn't look at are the ones involving The World Ends With You. I won't lay a pinky on it until I finish playing the TWEWY game.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 15, 2012)

Are any of you guys ordering the MoM edition?


----------



## Bender (Jun 15, 2012)

@Asakuna no Senju

Eh, I'm straight. Already got enough KH dish on me.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 15, 2012)

Same, though i'd totally shell some cash for it. I'm broke atm so i'm better off getting the retail version. 

Also, TWTNW areas look freaking huge in this game.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Are any of you guys ordering the MoM edition?



I preordered my MoM copy a month ago.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 15, 2012)

Lucky. 

I can't wait to level up my Dream Eaters and battle my peeps once they get KH 3D on their 3DS's.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 22, 2012)

Demo's up guys. Pretty short but to the point, and we can play it 30 times. I spent like half the time skating on the the handrails and wires. 

The game looks _great_. Would look awesome on the bigger 3DSXL screen.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 22, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Pp0viroPHgk[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]CFc_kLD5rog[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm not gonna spoil my excitement with the demo, I shall wait until July 30th.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 22, 2012)

The demo was f'ing kickass! 

Plus i'm glad the framerate held well despite some chugging (especially with sparkga). Hopefully the retail remains intact.


----------



## urca (Jun 24, 2012)

I want to update my 3DS but I'm playing with a R4i 3DS ,I might lose my TWEWY (still at first mission D: )


----------



## lathia (Jun 24, 2012)

God damn Nintendo and their region locked 3DS. Final Mix is bound to come with a game of this scale.












I am so hyped.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 24, 2012)

I thought Nomura said there would be no Final Mix of KH3D?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 24, 2012)

Who cares about Final mixes anyhow? Its not like they are localized anyway


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 24, 2012)

I care for KH2 FM.  The rest, eh.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 24, 2012)

I thought I was finished with KH, but I just tried this demo and it was pretty fun.

Might buy this...maybe.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 24, 2012)

It's worth every last cent in your pockets.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 24, 2012)

Why would you not buy it? 

I would if I had a 3DS.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 24, 2012)

Get one soon. Your gaming fantasies quench for it.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 24, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Who cares about Final mixes anyhow? Its not like they are localized anyway



You can always play the English patched ISOs on PCSX2. Just plug a controller into your comp and map the control layout the way you want and go to town.

Kingdom Hearts Final Mix isn't really worth it because all it had new was Unknown and some more keyblades iirc, but Kingdom Hearts 2 Final Mix is very very much worth it. 

And you can play BbS Final Mix if you have cfw on your PSP, they even have an English patched version of it.


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 24, 2012)

kh2 fm still makes me feel like numora doesn't give a shit about us...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 25, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> You can always play the English patched ISOs on PCSX2. Just plug a controller into your comp and map the control layout the way you want and go to town.
> 
> Kingdom Hearts Final Mix isn't really worth it because all it had new was Unknown and some more keyblades iirc, but Kingdom Hearts 2 Final Mix is very very much worth it.
> 
> And you can play BbS Final Mix if you have cfw on your PSP, they even have an English patched version of it.



I'm talking legitimately localized. I don't emulate post 5th gen by principle. And i hear PCSX2 requires some pretty decent graphics card specs. Specs i probably don't have with my non gaming laptop.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 25, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I'm talking legitimately localized. I don't emulate post 5th gen by principle. And i hear PCSX2 requires some pretty decent graphics card specs. Specs i probably don't have with my non gaming laptop.



Ah, well whatever floats your boat.  Too bad the Final Mixes don't get localized in any case.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 25, 2012)

that's why i say fuck em. Withholding that and Type zero, who the fuck are we, chopped liver? No we're the fans. I feel as awful as the time i realized Namcobandai wasn't localizing tales of xilla


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 25, 2012)

Yeah seriously, fuck them when it comes to Type-0, and now Bravely Default: Flying Fairy, which is supposed to be amazing. If Dragon Quest Monsters: Terry's Wonderland doesn't get localized, I'll rage to hell and back. Dragon Warrior Monsters was one of my favorite games in the old days, I'll be pissed if the remake isn't getting localized.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 25, 2012)

Type-0 really looked cool.  Localization is such a bitch to us, just hand over the damend games to us and market them well, come on....


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 25, 2012)

Came in here just to make fun of the name... *ahem*

Omg, that is one of the stupidest game names I've ever seen! 

...

*leaves*


----------



## urca (Jun 26, 2012)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Came in here just to make fun of the name... *ahem*
> 
> Omg, that is one of the stupidest game names I've ever seen!
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]WbySdh66npI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bender (Jun 26, 2012)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Came in here just to make fun of the name... *ahem*
> 
> Omg, that is one of the stupidest game names I've ever seen!
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1L1lj3XuK8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## lathia (Jul 3, 2012)

For those of you in the states. 



Get to it!


----------



## Ultimania (Jul 7, 2012)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Came in here just to make fun of the name... *ahem*
> 
> Omg, that is one of the stupidest game names I've ever seen!
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]5bhNOalTr0M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 7, 2012)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Came in here just to make fun of the name... *ahem*
> 
> Omg, that is one of the stupidest game names I've ever seen!
> 
> ...


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 10, 2012)

I have yet to finish BBS and haven't started Reoded.  I definitely need to get through these games before the month's end!


----------



## Disaresta (Jul 11, 2012)

Is everyone else ready to be disappointed by the next game not being KH3 too?


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 11, 2012)

by the time KH3 comes out I'll be watching my kids playing it.

Seriously what the fuck are the people at Square doing?


----------



## MCTDread (Jul 11, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> VersusXIII lol



You know GameInformer actually had a side note saying on a XIII article "What Else Has Happened Since Versus XIII's Announcement" 

Just to name some things on the list

All 3 Mass Effect games released
Entire Assassin's Creed franchise
Call of Duty 3, World at War, and Black Ops. As well as the Modern Warfare trilogy. 
And of course four other main Final Fantasy games.... 

The question is what gets released first.... Kingdom Hearts 3 or XIII?


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 11, 2012)

Nomura has already said that development for KH3 won't start until VersusXIII is finished.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 11, 2012)

> All 3 Mass Effect games released
> Entire Assassin's Creed franchise
> Call of Duty 3, World at War, and Black Ops. As well as the Modern Warfare trilogy.
> And of course four other main Final Fantasy games....



If you're going to take this long, just cancel it. Please.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 11, 2012)

I think they should cancel versus and start on KHIII.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 11, 2012)

Nomura has started working on KH3's script at least...


----------



## Stunna (Jul 11, 2012)

That's _something._


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 11, 2012)

Oswald better make it into KH3.


----------



## Bender (Jul 11, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Nomura has already said that development for KH3 won't start until VersusXIII is finished.



That's fair. Honestly, FFVersus XIII wait has been ridiculously long and I think that project should come before KHIII.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 11, 2012)

Mickey should get his own side-game with Oswald in it.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 12, 2012)

Epic Mickey 2: The Power of Two is coming out...

And it's not just for wii this time; I think it's going multi-plat.


----------



## Bender (Jul 12, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Mickey should get his own side-game with Oswald in it.



Too true.


----------



## MCTDread (Jul 12, 2012)

The only game i'm waiting for that pisses me off is Half life 3. 

Other than that anyone know what comes in the special edition? Cause I'm intrigued and enticed to buy it.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 12, 2012)

Admiral Bly32 said:


> The only game i'm waiting for that pisses me off is Half life 3.
> 
> Other than that anyone know what comes in the special edition? Cause I'm intrigued and enticed to buy it.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 12, 2012)

To the people who already read the full scope of KH3D's story.....


*Spoiler*: __ 



Since Time Travel was unveiled especially with Sora's encounter with Young Xehanort during TWTNW i can see a lot of people using it as a base to bash on Kingdom Hearts story being *"even more convoluted than ever"* once the game releases stateside.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 12, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



oh fuck I saw "time travel" and got the fuck out of dodge


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 12, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> To the people who already read the full scope of KH3D's story.....
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



It does make the story more convoluted, since time travel was never hinted at whatsoever at any time during any of the other games, regardless of the fact that the time travel is severely restricted and limited. People have already been bashing it for months because of the time travel.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 12, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Orly? I wasn't aware that this thread had it's share of Time Travel thrashing.  i'm not saying it doesn't nullify the story into not being convoluted since i'd have to admit myself that the whole process of using it's method to Xehanort's advantage was rather complex while confusing at the same time to follow. Nevertheless, it never really bothered me to much even if we haven't heard about it. Regardless some people just take it a bit too far as a means to explain how KH3D shares horrible plot points and such, then there's the 13 darkness's comprised of Norts. Personally i didn't think it was "that" bad and i've enjoyed what i saw through KH3D storywise. Though Lea's keyblade, i may have to get more used to. 




Also what the fuck is this shit censoring out the word "f.u.c.k."?


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 12, 2012)

When I get my Mark of Mastery Edition on the 31st I'll lay out all the contents and take a picture of it together with my Wondernyan plushie. 



Asakuna no Senju said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, it hasn't happened in this thread, but I've already seen the time travel being bashed on GameFAQs and other forums.  It's not really that confusing once you get used to it. You have to "shed your physical self", ie. "not have a body", you can only time travel to a place and point in time where you've already been, and you can't actually change anything with the timeline, as any alteration that are made will eventually be rectified, the most prominent in this case being that all the Norts that Young Xehanort has collected will eventually have to return to the point in time that they were taken from. I don't think it's that bad either since I understand it, but some people just love to complain about anything.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 12, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Also what the fuck is this shit censoring out the word "Will Smith"?


What the Will Smith are you talking about?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 12, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> To the people who already read the full scope of KH3D's story.....
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Uh, yeah? That is pretty convoluted to me, and i already thought everything after KH2 was pretty damn impenetrable.

I've only played BBS, KH, KHRECOM, KH2 and intend on playing KH3DS, and that's what i expect to only have to play to understand KH3.

For serious, the only reason i've stuck it out with KH these past 10 years was to finally see Kairi do something of importance within the plot. I was just about read to completely drop it if the secret trailer had not included her at the very end in the cutaway scene.

I personally started the series off with the mind that it was a three man team, but all of the focus on Sora and Riku throughout the years really dulled my anticipation for each proceeding sequel.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 12, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it hasn't happened in this thread, but I've already seen the time travel being bashed on GameFAQs and other forums.  It's not really that confusing once you get used to it. You have to "shed your physical self", ie. "not have a body", you can only time travel to a place and point in time where you've already been, and you can't actually change anything with the timeline, as any alteration that are made will eventually be rectified, the most prominent in this case being that all the Norts that Young Xehanort has collected will eventually have to return to the point in time that they were taken from. I don't think it's that bad either since I understand it, but some people just love to complain about anything.




*Spoiler*: __ 



It's mostly Gamefaqs for me as well, a few days after the Japense launch there were some threads i peeked in with one in particular titled "whats witht he problem that people have about Dream Drop Distance's plot?" with posts like "it embraced the very thing that we've hated in the recent years of the series".  I guess so, i'll probably get the gist of it more once the NA version hits stores. Yep, if it isn't KH3 then the next title must be an unimportant side game....though Reoded is understandable. Hell whatever, i've been a KH fan for all these years and i'll continue to stick by with the franchise no matter how people perceive it. Though i _might_ change my notion if we see more titles ala-Reoded style.





> I've only played BBS, KH, KHRECOM, KH2 and intend on playing KH3DS, and that's what i expect to only have to play to understand KH3.



I'm curious did you like BBS's storyline in any way? Or did you felt it was increasingly convoluted?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 13, 2012)

BBS was fine, it explained a lot of things.  I think what KH gets its convoluted name from is just all the cell phone, DS and just general non essential games that don't advance the plot in any meaningful sense


----------



## MCTDread (Jul 13, 2012)

Oh hell yeah I'm gonna get that.

Now I just need a 3DS


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 13, 2012)

?Same bro; I don't wanna spend the money though. Still have brand new replacement DS litein the box for emergencies since my old one has the top left part broken off and it almost disconnects from time to time but still works lol. been that way for like three years; I don't ruin my shit.  I forgot how it got that way though, thing's like my second DS ever. Never needed a new one before now.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 14, 2012)

I went back to finish 358/2 Days before this comes out.

I don't remember how to do anything and I'd forgotten how awful the combat and camera were.

Xion's cuter than I remember her being though.

HOPEFULLY I WILL MAKE IT I think I only have a few days left anyway.


----------



## urca (Jul 14, 2012)

Tomorrow i'm pre-ordering this baby :33


----------



## Bender (Jul 14, 2012)

Hopefully I'm able to finish 358/2 Days sometime this week. 

@Inuhanyou


*Spoiler*: __ 



 In the KH 3DS secret ending Kairi is going to be trained to be a Keyblade wielder


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 14, 2012)

Speaking of 358/2 Days, today I found my 358/2 Days shirt that I completely forgot that I had.  It still looks awesome as fuck, though.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 14, 2012)

I still don't even own BBS or a PSP, ti'll this day i still wish S.E. would port it on the 3DS or at least make a Digital Distribution of it.


----------



## Esura (Jul 14, 2012)

I finally dropped a preorder on this. I had to preorder on Amazon sadly because Gamestop is out of the Mark of Mastery Edition. Fuckers. Total came to 62 bucks....no free release date shipping make me cry....


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 14, 2012)

Gamestop is sold out? That's a good sign


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jul 14, 2012)

The demo was great so I'm definitely getting this game. Never really played kingdom hearts before.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 14, 2012)

How do you expect to understand the story then


----------



## lathia (Jul 15, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> How do you expect to understand the story then





He can read that lol


----------



## DedValve (Jul 15, 2012)

lathia said:


> He can read that lol



Thank you for hilariously updating me on the entire series again in 5 minutes XD


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 15, 2012)

How cheap


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 15, 2012)

The games are way better than that document.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 15, 2012)

Now people won't have to buy moar gamez to understand the story.


----------



## Esura (Jul 15, 2012)

I usually buy KH games regardless, sans Re:coded.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 15, 2012)

Re:Coded was a great game, it was just horribly irrelevant.


----------



## Adamant soul (Jul 15, 2012)

Is it bad that the only KH I've actually completed is KH2? In KH1 I got to the point where I beat Riku (possessed by Ansem) and then couldn't figure out what to do after that so I gave up especially since my copy is prone to jamming and I couldn't be bothered to make it to the end. Strange considering I liked the first better than the second overall despite the fact I've completed the second twice.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 15, 2012)

It's certainly strange. Especially if you plan on getting 3D.


----------



## Adamant soul (Jul 15, 2012)

Stunna said:


> It's certainly strange. Especially if you plan on getting 3D.



I always planned to get around to finishing it, going through 2 again and playing Birth by sleep and Roxas' side game (that I forget the name of lol). I have access to all of them but I keep getting side-tracked by other games like the Alchemists of Arland series, Lost Odyssey and FFXIII/XIII-2. I probably will get 3D eventually but not until I finish all of the other games


----------



## Stunna (Jul 15, 2012)

I won't be getting 3D for awhile because I don't own a 3DS, nor do I want to get one for one game.

Roxas' game is 358/2 Days btw.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 15, 2012)

There are more 3DS titles besides this game that are just as good.



> Reoded was a great game, it was just horribly irrelevant.



I admittedly liked it's battle system. Though i wish 358/2 days had it as well, along with allowing you more free roam than just mission based stuff.

Hehee...."Reoded".


----------



## Stunna (Jul 15, 2012)

I've just no interest in getting one for any other game but 3D.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 15, 2012)

Alright then.


----------



## Bender (Jul 15, 2012)

Stunna said:


> It's certainly strange. Especially if you plan on getting 3D.



Yeah. If anything at least play Kingdom Hearts Birth By sleep before purchasing 3DS.


----------



## MCTDread (Jul 15, 2012)

Still gotta get this game to have ALL the KH games released in the U.S.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jul 16, 2012)

Does anyone here know when...

1.) Kingdom Hearts will get an HD Collection?
2.) Kingdom Hearts 3 will be released?
3.) Kingdom Hearts: Birth by Sleep Volume II will be released?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 16, 2012)

1. No.

2. No.

3. No


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 16, 2012)

Toddler Naruto said:


> Does anyone here know when...
> 
> 1.) Kingdom Hearts will get an HD Collection?
> 2.) Kingdom Hearts 3 will be released?
> 3.) Kingdom Hearts: Birth by Sleep Volume II will be released?



1. Eventually
2. Eventually
3. Never


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jul 16, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Toddler Naruto said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone here know when Kingdom Hearts: Birth by Sleep Volume II will be released?
> ...



What do you mean, never? There was a trailer for Kingdom Hearts: Birth by Sleep Volume II at the end of Kingdom Hearts: Birth by Sleep Final Mix's Secret Ending!!!


----------



## Crowned Clown (Jul 17, 2012)

IGN review. Looks good, though I don't know why they have this stigma of giving 9's to anything on nintendo when the review hypes it up, gives a tiny complaint, and then a lower score than the review indicated.


----------



## Bender (Jul 17, 2012)

^

I need to renew my Game Informer magazine subscription. I'm not much of an IGN fan.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 17, 2012)

Toddler Naruto said:


> What do you mean, never? There was a trailer for Kingdom Hearts: Birth by Sleep Volume II at the end of Kingdom Hearts: Birth by Sleep Final Mix's Secret Ending!!!



That confirms nothing. Nomura has not hinted at BbS V2 whatsoever and has no plans on making one, iirc. I can't remember the exact interview, it might've been in the KH3D Ultimania, but he was asked about BbS V2 and he said there were no plans for it at all. Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 17, 2012)

The secret ending only hinted at what was coming in KH3. 

There is no KH Birth by Sleep reconnect 

That what assuming gets you though, disappointment


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 17, 2012)

*Good.* BBS was fine as it is and doesn't need a volume 2 title anyhow.  

As for KH3, do you guys think the BBS devs should handle it or should the KH team (who are currently working on Versus XIII) develop the next title?

And....

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2r1ymTW8RI[/YOUTUBE]

8.5/10.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 17, 2012)

They should combine and make a game twice as good as the greatest KH game  But you know, that's just my opinion, i can't make you agree


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 17, 2012)

Well since people really want KH3 so badly now, i'd assume Osaka (BBS devs) would be up for the job since the KH team already have their hands full. Plus who knows when Versus XIII will come out.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 17, 2012)

Silly Senju, we won't get KH3 any faster no matter how much people whine and moan about it.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 17, 2012)

That won't stop me from trying!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 17, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Silly Senju, we won't get KH3 any faster no matter how much people whine and moan about it.



No moar spin-offs! Me want KH3 now!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 18, 2012)

I think we all said that like 4 spinoffs ago


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 18, 2012)

Less than two weeks, the time is approaching...


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 18, 2012)

And so i bought the game today, looks great on my shelf


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 18, 2012)

You did? :amazed


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 18, 2012)

Yes, it's supposed to be released next friday in Europe, but for some reason today there was a store already selling it, needless to say i didn't think twice and bought it.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 18, 2012)

I see, exellent. 

So how is it going? Story, *framerate,* worlds, gameplay, etc?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 18, 2012)

I only played the tutorial but everything looked nice, gameplay is classic KH thanks to the circle pad thing, the cgi fmv in the beginning is really awesome in 3D


----------



## Bender (Jul 18, 2012)

SWEEEEEEEET! Game informers gave Kingdom Hearts 3D: Dream Drop Distance a 8.25/10 pek pek

Here's a link to the review:


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jul 18, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Death-kun said:
> 
> 
> > That confirms nothing. Nomura has not hinted at BbS V2 whatsoever and has no plans on making one, iirc. I can't remember the exact interview, it might've been in the KH3D Ultimania, but he was asked about BbS V2 and he said there were no plans for it at all. Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.
> ...



Oh, so I see...thanks for clearing all of that up for me, you guys are the best.



Asakuna no Senju said:


> As for KH3, do you guys think the BBS devs should handle it or should the KH team (who are currently working on Versus XIII) develop the next title?



KH Team, even if it meant we had to wait longer, it would definitely be worth it.



Death-kun said:


> Less than two weeks, the time is approaching...



Sadly I won't be able to own the game until January 18, 2013, sigh.

(assuming I don't ask for the time life 40-disc power rangers box set instead, for my birthday)


----------



## DedValve (Jul 18, 2012)

My birthday's Jan. 19th, if I can land a job next month I'm definitely picking up a 3DS, this game, revelations, and one of the new pokemon games (can't decide on black or white, don't care since neither contain vulpix).

Although I really want that collectors edition, I only wish there was a bundle with a 3DS filled with KH marks everywhere, that would be amazing.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 18, 2012)

> *In Short:* The problem with the latest Kingdom Hearts is not a lack of new ideas but that almost all of them are awful, and that's before you even consider the script…
> 
> *Pros:* Superb presentation and some of the best graphics and 3D effects on the 3DS. Plenty of content and mostly new worlds. Lots of role-playing customisation for the committed.
> 
> ...





Wut? 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## lathia (Jul 19, 2012)

It's on. Let the masses of nobodies, heartless, and dream eaters feast on his soul!


----------



## Bender (Jul 19, 2012)

@ Lathia

Red X in your set looks like he's trying to pull off a Kamehameha/Hadouken


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jul 19, 2012)

DedValve said:


> My birthday's Jan. 19th, if I can land a job next month I'm definitely picking up a 3DS, this game, revelations, and one of the new pokemon games (can't decide on black or white, don't care since neither contain vulpix).



I wish you the best of luck, I'm 23 years old and I've never been able to find a job.

Which is why I'm forced to wait until either Christmas or my birthday to get new consoles/handhelds or games etc.



DedValve said:


> Although I really want that collectors edition, I only wish there was a bundle with a 3DS filled with KH marks everywhere, that would be amazing.



I was going to get the collector's edition, but there's nothing added in the game itself.

I only grab Collector Editions if there's new/exclusive in-game content that the regular versions of the games lack.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 19, 2012)

The biggest reason for the score is because he probably never played a Kingdom Hearts game before. If you don't play the others, you likely won't understand anything past KH2.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 19, 2012)

Playing Kingdom hearts before =/= playing anything past KH2 

Nomura just fucked up the storyline, thus leaving KH3DS's story as a clusterfuck. I don't know what they were thinking trying to tie everything together in such a weird way


----------



## Stunna (Jul 19, 2012)

It's too late to make the plot not a clusterck

might as well go all out and enjoy the ride. It's not rocket-science.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 19, 2012)

Again, not asking for Shakespeare, but atleast make it make sense 

Has time travel ever once been hinted at in the KH world? At all? :l


----------



## Stunna (Jul 19, 2012)

Time travel? What the ck

Did you just spoil me?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 19, 2012)

Uh.................no


----------



## Stunna (Jul 19, 2012)

My brain is piecing things together... I can rest assure knowing that the game will make less sense and be more awesome than what I'm thinking of. So I'll let you live. 



For now.


----------



## Cave Jansen (Jul 19, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Wut?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




lol harsh. The guy clearly dislikes the series. But some of the negative points in the review are very agreeable. The story is a trainwreck, it's been since 2, and since then SE never knew what direction should take with it. And the way they broke the gameplay into two worlds, that seems game-breaking. 

I'll probably wait for a price reduction before getting mine.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 19, 2012)

BBS wasn't a train wreck.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 19, 2012)

BbS had issues, but it was a perfectly fun and enjoyable installment.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 19, 2012)

What issues? 

And yes, it was fun (from my limited experience).


----------



## Cave Jansen (Jul 19, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> BBS wasn't a train wreck.



It's the whole series in general I'm referring. I haven't played that one to tell you the truth.

Story-wise, my favorite is 358/2.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jul 19, 2012)

Awesome said:


> If you don't play the others, you likely won't understand anything past KH2.



I have only played Kingdom Hearts (PS2), Kingdom Hearts Re: Chain of Memories (PS2), Kingdom Hearts II (PS2), and Kingdom Hearts: Birth by Sleep (PSP) myself.

(I don't have a GBA, DS, or 3DS)

Hopefully Kingdom Hearts III (PS3?) will recap what happened in 358/2 Days, Reoded, and Dream Drop Distance.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 19, 2012)

Good luck with that. FFS SE SMH


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 19, 2012)

*KH III will use Luminous Engine(?)*



> After the Agni's Philosophy presentation given by Julien Merceron (world tech director at Square Enix) ? which gathered a huge crowd at Japan Expo ? we were able to ask Merceron about his important responsibilities at the Japanese company. *We talked mainly about the technology of future titles in the Final Fantasy and Kingdom Hearts* series.
> 
> FINAL FANTASY DREAM: Hello, Julien. We have the pleasure of asking you some questions for our exclusive interview by JeuxCapt.com and Final Fantasy Dream.
> 
> ...


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jul 19, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Good luck with that.



It could happen...if I remember correctly, Kingdom Hearts II recapped the events of Kingdom Hearts: Chain of Memories.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 19, 2012)

No..it really didn't. I can count the amount of words in KH2 that referenced anything in COM

Namine only had one single solitary sentence to say about it and i quote.

"Roxas: Yeah. Sora, Donald, and Goofy. They're from the dreams. / Namin?: About a year ago,* some things happened*, and I had to take apart the memories chained together in Sora's heart. But now... I'm putting them all back exactly the way they were. It's taken me a long time, but pretty soon Sora will be his old self again. The process has been affecting you, too, Roxas. / Roxas: You mean...the dreams? / Namin?: Yes... You and Sora are connected. And...in order for Sora to become completely whole again... He needs you/Roxas: Me? What for? / Namin?: You hold half of what he is... He needs you, Roxas."


As for Senju's article, i thought that went without saying. By the time KH3 comes around, the next gen will be here, and Luminous usage will probably be in full swing. 

And he contradicted himself as well. He said that only Final Fantasy(XIII, XIII-2 and XIV 1.0) has used Crystal tools. But then he says DQX and KH use Crystal tools as well?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 19, 2012)

Mis-translation i suppose?


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jul 19, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> No..it really didn't. I can count the amount of words in KH2 that referenced anything in COM



When I said recap, I was talking about the super long animation at the start of the game, that shows Riku and Mickey fighting their way thru the castle place etc.

Never once did I say I meant a recap with words, lol.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 19, 2012)

That's what you call an "opening", that's not a fuckin recap  a recap is something that gets you up to speed with the events of previous games, not a montage of CGI with no context whatsoever


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jul 20, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> That's what you call an "opening", that's not a fuckin recap  a recap is something that gets you up to speed with the events of previous games, not a montage of CGI with no context whatsoever



I thought recap animations were a real thing though, guess I was wrong.


----------



## DedValve (Jul 20, 2012)

I didn't play BBS, Coded or Chains of memories, so the story is already lost on me. I remember as a kid thinking KH1 was the best thing ever, got KHII immediately and while the game was fantastic I spent the entire time scratching my head as to what the hell happened between the two games (didn't know the GBA game existed at the time). 

That said, despite being totally lost by 358/2 and not even understanding the meaning of the title, that game was depressing as shit. I had to hold back my man tears from wetting my ds screen


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 20, 2012)

KH3D is supposed to have that memoirs section that recaps the significant things that happened during the other games.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 20, 2012)

I hated BBS, I'm really hoping this is a lot better. But somehow doubt it.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jul 20, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> KH3D is supposed to have that memoirs section that recaps the significant things that happened during the other games.



What's this memoirs section? Something I can only access from the main/title menu of the game?


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 20, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> I hated BBS, I'm really hoping this is a lot better. But somehow doubt it.



Why did you hate BbS?



Toddler Naruto said:


> What's this memoirs section? Something I can only access from the main/title menu of the game?



Yeah, pretty much like that.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jul 20, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Yeah, pretty much like that.



Damn, that lowers the chance of it having actual videos/clips from the previous games then...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 20, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> *I hated BBS,* I'm really hoping this is a lot better. But somehow doubt it.



 What did BBS ever do to you?


----------



## Awesome (Jul 20, 2012)

If you hated BBS you're probably going to hate 3D. 

BBS was the best of the series in terms of gameplay, and 3D uses the same system.


----------



## Bender (Jul 20, 2012)

BBS was fucking awesome! 

How can anyone hate it? 


EDIT:

On another note, I'm near finale of KH 358/2 Days. pek pek


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 20, 2012)

I wish i had a PSP to play BBS full-time in anticipation for this game, fuuuuuuuuuuuuu.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jul 20, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> I wish i had a PSP to play BBS full-time in anticipation for this game, fuuuuuuuuuuuuu.



I'd let you borrow my PSP and BBS if it were possible .


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 20, 2012)

I still need to play more BbS Final Mix, the only character I've played with is Terra, and the last thing I did was beat Braig in Radiant Garden.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 21, 2012)

KH1 Final Mix isn't even worth it, but KH2 Final Mix and BbS Final Mix are very much worth it, they have loads of extra content, keyblades, bosses, etc.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 21, 2012)

How much do imports usually run for?


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm not sure. I don't play them legally.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 21, 2012)

brb reporting


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 21, 2012)

The FBI will be here soon to apprehend me. If I don't come back, I want to let you all know that I put up one hell of a fight.


----------



## Darth (Jul 21, 2012)

Stunna said:


> How much do imports usually run for?



Usually anywhere from 30 to 80 dollars. depending.


----------



## Darth (Jul 21, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> The FBI will be here soon to apprehend me. If I don't come back, I want to let you all know that I put up one hell of a fight.



You will not be forgotten.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jul 21, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> KH1 Final Mix isn't even worth it, but KH2 Final Mix and BbS Final Mix are very much worth it, they have loads of extra content, keyblades, bosses, etc.



Yeah, so I have heard. Maybe I'll watch the extra boss fights and cutscenes/videos.



Darth said:


> Usually anywhere from 30 to 80 dollars. depending.



Indeed, really not worth it to me.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 21, 2012)

Toddler Naruto said:


> Yeah, so I have heard. Maybe I'll watch the extra boss fights and cutscenes/videos.



KH2 FM is especially chock full because it also has the Data Battles at the Colosseum, where you can fight all the other Organization XIII members that died during CoM and didn't make an appearance in KH2.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 21, 2012)

Worth it to me. I'd get all the Final Mixes.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jul 21, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> KH2 FM is especially chock full because it also has the Data Battles at the Colosseum, where you can fight all the other Organization XIII members that died during CoM and didn't make an appearance in KH2.



Thank god YouTube exists then, lol. I can't see myself willing to pay such expensive import fines.

I don't think my PS2 could play Japanese games without hacking it anyways, that's a big no-no for me.


----------



## Bender (Jul 22, 2012)

Well I finished 358/2 Days. Damn that shit was sad. 


Poor poor Xion.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2012)

"But who will I eat ice cream with?"

I don't care what anyone else says, that line --


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 22, 2012)

I don't get whats so funny about the line was about, it never even bothered me when i first heard it.

Anyhow i don't care what people say about Days, it was still a good KH for me imo.


----------



## Bender (Jul 22, 2012)

Stunna said:


> "But who will I eat ice cream with?"
> 
> I don't care what anyone else says, that line --



I thought the line when Roxas says "Who will I eat ice cream with?" to Xion when I saw the video on youtube (watched some of the playthrough). But after playing through the game it really meant something to me.  Roxas's journals were so heartbreaking. 


Also Christopher Lee ftw. pek pek

I hope he lends his voice for Kingdom Hearts 3D. 

Xehanort is a total cunt for doing this to Xion, Roxas, and Axel. 
 I can't wait to


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Crack his younger incarnation's skull open with Riku 





On another note, I can't help but wonder:.When did Saix flip on Axel and decide to start working with Xemnas and abandon his plan with his buddy Axel.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 22, 2012)

> I hope he lends his voice for Kingdom Hearts 3D.



I heard that the other guy from Re: COM will be doing Ansem again.


----------



## Bender (Jul 22, 2012)

@ANS

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo 

Not Corey Burton again dammit!


----------



## Crowned Clown (Jul 22, 2012)

Just got my preorder in. Was going to hold off but finished some games and was able to get the game without having to pay for it at Gamestop.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 23, 2012)

Even through i bought the game last Wednesday i only start playing it for real last night since i was still busy with Ocarina of Time 3D. 

Well, i don't think i have ever played so many tutorials in my life, there's tutorials for everything, it's not really surprising since the game has lots of new gimmicks which in my opinion are a bit way too complicated for my taste, i like things a little more simple, the drop system is also kind of annoying and the 3D is not very impressive, other than that the game is quite good.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 23, 2012)

**MAJOR SPOILERS IN THIS CUTSCENE**


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gse3D7-k_IY[/YOUTUBE]

Wow, Burton actually sounds really good in this cutscene.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 23, 2012)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Even through i bought the game last Wednesday i only start playing it for real last night since i was still busy with Ocarina of Time 3D.
> 
> Well, i don't think i have ever played so many tutorials in my life, there's tutorials for everything, it's not really surprising since the game has lots of new gimmicks which in my opinion are a bit way too complicated for my taste, i like things a little more simple, the drop system is also kind of annoying and the 3D is not very impressive, other than that the game is quite good.


How is the tutorial in comparison to Roxas' days in Kingdom Hearts II?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 23, 2012)

I played KHII so long ago i don't really remember.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 23, 2012)

I wish I could go to this.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jul 23, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I wish I could go to this.



Where is the Nintendo World Store located?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 23, 2012)

I beat 358/2 Day, so I'm as ready as I can be for this now. 



Toddler Naruto said:


> Where is the Nintendo World Store located?



NYC


----------



## vanhellsing (Jul 24, 2012)

so this kind of games are good? I could get Birth by sleep and this too but the gameplay on the 3DS does not convinced me at all


----------



## Disaresta (Jul 25, 2012)

just got my 3ds today and paid off this game, playing ff 3 until tuesday while I wait


----------



## Bender (Jul 26, 2012)

Yesterday was a bitch going to pre-order KH 3D.  Hot as holy fucking hell and I actually thought it was possible to ride my bike out tot he Gamestop and not have a heatstroke. I nearly did.   The clerk told me it was a good thing that I pre-ordered it that day and instead of today. There were only a few copies that would be available to order. 

I'm pumped for Tuesday.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 28, 2012)

*"Dream Drop Disappointment"*



> he weakening of its two founding pillars causes Kingdom Hearts 3D: Dream Drop Distance to falter. There's a failure to build investment in the story, the Dream Eater system trashes reliable and beloved AI companions for a convoluted Pok?mon substitute, and some passable combat can't pick up the slack left by choppy pacing and the maddening Drop system. Some of these problems could have been softened by the expected dose of Final Fantasy and Disney, but those roots have shriveled. Despite a decade of groundwork, Kingdom Hearts 3D can't go the distance on its own.
> 
> *5/10.*





Wow.....


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 28, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> *"Dream Drop Disappointment"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It really is surprising it got a 5 suuch a high score


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 28, 2012)

A 7/10 would've sufficed, in the end i've found other reviews to be better than this crap. 

Though it seems they have a problem with the Drop system mostly.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 28, 2012)

They probably needed to play on the TWEWY aspect more.-2
Drop system does  sound annoying.-1
lol dreameater pals -3
Sora is still in the game -500
Final score negative 506
:33


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 28, 2012)

You should apply for IGN then. 

What do you have against Sora and the Dream eaters?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 28, 2012)

That score is way too low, but i agree with some points of that review, the dream eaters are for the most part useless, the story of the Disney worlds are rushed and the drop system can be really annoying, i'm already used to it and there's ways to delay it, but the other day i was forced to drop in the middle of a boss battle which made me want to drop a bomb on Square-Enix offices.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 28, 2012)

Is there a way to turn off the Drop system though?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 28, 2012)

I bet SE is just experimenting with idea's for KH3


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 28, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Is there a way to turn off the Drop system though?



If there was you would have heard about it


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 28, 2012)

Goova said:


> I bet SE is just experimenting with idea's for KH3



Nomura already has an idea of where to go


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jul 28, 2012)

I just purposely spoilered myself by reading the plot/storyline for Kingdom Hearts 3D: Dream Drop Distance (3DS), now I'm even more excited to play the game, I wish Christmas came sooner lol!


----------



## Awesome (Jul 28, 2012)

The drop system doesn't sound like a problem if you decide to switch on your own time before you know you'll run out.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 28, 2012)

I've been tempted to spoil myself for awhile now.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 28, 2012)

The Drop system isn't really a problem at all. Not only can you choose when to drop, but there's also an item you can buy, kinda like a Potion, that you can use to prolong/replenish the drop gauge.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 29, 2012)

Awesome said:


> The drop system doesn't sound like a problem if you decide to switch on your own time before you know you'll run out.



Or you know let the player switch whenever. >.>


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 29, 2012)

But you can already do that though...>.>


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 29, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> But you can already do that though...>.>



Exactly why fix what's not broken? 
If anything it should at least be optional.


----------



## Bender (Jul 29, 2012)

Only 2 more days left people. 

I'm so fucking psyched


----------



## Bender (Jul 29, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> *"Dream Drop Disappointment"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How did that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who did that review on IGN manage to work his retarded view here? 

Also so the fuck what FF wasn't included into the mix? Too much time is spent on them in any case. I know fans (more importantly) FFVII want to jack off to the sight of Cloud, or Zack, and etc but a new element needed to be included. Seriously, the whole review merely made that negativity towards the game is due to the lack of FFVII characters. Instead of bitching about their absence why not pick "The World Ends With You" and get a load of their whole story.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 29, 2012)

^  I was going to say the same thing.

Seriously though, the review was half-assed IMHO. And the Dream Drop-puns making fun of it weren't funny at all.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jul 29, 2012)

Bender said:


> Only 2 more days left people.
> 
> I'm so fucking psyched



I am so damn jelly of you, I still have to wait until December 25, 2012 (Christmas Day) before I can play this game.


----------



## Rasendori (Jul 30, 2012)

Damn i wish I got the mark of mastery edition before. Was 60 and now I can only find it for 90


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 30, 2012)

And Gamespot gave it a 7.0 LOL GS why you fail so hard? At least try in your reviews...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 30, 2012)

Hey reviewers are giving my most hyped up game a decent score! Let's trash em without even having played the game!


----------



## Awesome (Jul 30, 2012)

Yea, most people here don't really make sense by trashing reviews before they play the game.

However, most of the things they bash the game for are aspects that have been in the series long enough for a fan to not give a shit about it. This includes the convoluted story, the disney themes, the lack of final fantasy characters, and most people don't really care about the drop system yet. They can ignore all those faults.

The game might be a 7.0 for someone who hasn't been following Kingdom Hearts, whereas it could very well be a 9 or a 9.5 for someone who has. Certain games are all relative to the player, and both Kingdom Hearts and Final Fantasy just like that.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 30, 2012)

convolution is a problem  i don't like it


----------



## Awesome (Jul 30, 2012)

Most fans don't mind it though because they typically understand most of it to not be convoluted to them, hence why they don't mind the story. Someone who hasn't played any other games though...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 30, 2012)

I don't like having to play side stories on handhelds in order to get every little thing  they should actually be side stories not necessarily relevant. Yet Nomura makes it not only confusing to navigate, but hard to actually try to do when put onto so many systems


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 30, 2012)

Kingdom hearts 4D: Really complicated dimensions that aren't that complicated but we make them complicated.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm not going to disagree with you there 

TBH the only necessary games to play are BBS and what seems to be 3D. 358/2 days is completely skippable, and you really only learn a few things that only applied to the older games. Coded is completely fucking useless. Chain of memories is skippable, but you learn a few thing that make sense in KH2. 

In reality, aside from the main games, just play BBS and you're set. All the games aren't really necessary.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 30, 2012)

I think CoM and 3D have the same amount of relevance, they're both bridges games. BbS is just KH0, it's as important as KH1 and KH2. The other games aren't important at all.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jul 30, 2012)

All of the games have something to do with the story, so there aren't really any side-games 

If you skip any of them, _some_ part of the story will probably leave you going "Dafuq? "

That's certainly how I felt when I skipped CoM and went right into KH2.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 30, 2012)

Hydro Spiral said:


> All of the games have something to do with the story, so there aren't really  side-games
> 
> If you skip any of them, _some_ part of the story will likely leave you going "Dafuq? "
> 
> That's certainly how I felt when I skipped CoM and went right into KH2.



Only if you don't read jimmy's journals.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 30, 2012)

I actually played KH2 before CoM because I thought it wasn't important, man was I wrong.

I played RE: CoM though with my KH2 FM+, great game.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 30, 2012)

KHBBS, KH1, KHRECOM, KH2, KH3DS 

In order of playing : KH1 KHRECOM KH2 KHBBS KH3DS

Is that the jist of it


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 30, 2012)

KH1KHRECOMKH2KHBBSKH3DS
Look at that mess.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 30, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> KHBBS, KH1, KHRECOM, KH2, KH3DS
> 
> In order of playing : KH1 KHRECOM KH2 KHBBS KH3DS
> 
> Is that the jist of it



Just about, yea.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 30, 2012)

Tbh the only spinoff title in the series is V-cast.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 30, 2012)

Wow....KHVcast...that was a damn long time ago, brought back some weird memories there.

You should be ashamed of bringing that up Senju


----------



## Bender (Jul 30, 2012)

Game informers review is probably the most accurate and awesome one I've seen.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 30, 2012)

"*Kingdom Hearts III Is Coming: THE GAME!*" 

LOL i think your right!  That's basically all KH3DS is anyway, a huge set up for KH3 putting the pieces or whatever in order


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 30, 2012)

They didn't call it the "anniversary title" for nothing. 



> Wow....KHVcast...that was a damn long time ago, brought back some weird memories there.
> 
> You should be ashamed of bringing that up Senju



I just remembered it a few days ago.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jul 30, 2012)

The Timeline is BBS KH KHCOM(or ReCOM) KH358/2 Day KH2 KHReCoded. Then KH3DDD. My order was KH1 KH2 KHCOM KH358/2Days. Now i just watch the videos of bbs and coded online.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 30, 2012)

KH0-KH1-KH1/2.5-KH2-KH2.5-KH3D


----------



## Bender (Jul 30, 2012)

Awww god back at the too many side games gripe.... 

UR bribing it up I'm not surprised by but c'mon guys...


It tames time to make a game on console. Also too many side games?  MGS games which aren't titles MGS 2 or whatever still got good reception and it's side stories are way more than KH's.

The only complaint that I'm sensing from everyone is I dun have enough money for that handheld system or etc. That's more on you than it is the creator and development team. As for convoluted plot? Maybe, but no. My cousin who played this at 12 is smart enough to understand it.

 I hope people arent saying they can't understand something a 12 year old can.  If KH's story which drew you in in it's first title stopped it'd be the Disney version of that Eidos game Heart of darkness. The prequel stories and such feel like what you get if J.K Rowling decided to explain what happened before the HP book stories.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 30, 2012)

I can understand the plot pretty fine imo. It's just that Nomura shouldn't have spread most of the titles after the PS2 era from a platform to another one because it's hard for some fans & non-KH one's that want to get into the series to keep up with the plot while they want to play KH at times.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 30, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> I actually played KH2 before CoM because I thought it wasn't important, man was I wrong.


I did too. Then I bought Re:chain of Memoreis when it was ported to PS2 and released in the US.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm proud to say that i have played every KH game by order of release, KH on the PS2, then CoM on the GBA(actually it was on a emulator), then KH2 on the PS2, then RECoM on the PS2(only played Sora story, to tell the truth i prefer the GBA version), then 358/2 days on the NDS, then BBS on the PSP, then RECoded on the NDS and right now i'm playing DDD on the N3DS.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 30, 2012)

I half-lied. I got the GBA CoM when it came out, but I never beat it until I got ReCoM. Otherwise, I have too. Except Coded. I never bothered with Coded.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 30, 2012)

Re Coded is a fantastic game that receives a lot of undeserved hate.


----------



## Bender (Jul 30, 2012)

@TNZ

You da man 

I stopped half-way in KH: COM because I loathed the card system. KH:358/2 Days was a bigger improvement in terms of gameplay as far as handheld KH's go.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 30, 2012)

> Re Coded is a fantastic game that receives a lot of undeserved hate.



It probably would've been the best KH game on the DS if the story and levels weren't irrelevant. 



> I stopped half-way in KH: COM because I loathed the card system.



The card decks.  Thank god Osaka change it into t=something fantastic for BBS, if only i had a PSP though.....


----------



## Awesome (Jul 30, 2012)

Coded was a pile of shit. Here's my review.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 30, 2012)

Dbgohan08 said:


> The Timeline is BBS KH KHCOM(or ReCOM) KH358/2 Day KH2 KHReCoded. Then KH3DDD. My order was KH1 KH2 KHCOM KH358/2Days. Now i just watch the videos of bbs and coded online.



Actually, Re:Coded happens during KH2, after Xemnas is defeated and they return home and before they receive the letter from King Mickey at the very end.

Just to be a nitpicky bastard.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 30, 2012)

I used to hate on CoM because of the card system, but after replaying it, it grew on me. I still would have preferred the usual formula, but I had fun.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 30, 2012)

CoM was the first KH game I played, since I didn't have a PS2 at the time. I very much loved the card system.  I don't see why it gets hated on so much.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 30, 2012)

because the original games were hack and slash mashing buttons, not card combat 

and because people are babies


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 30, 2012)

Or because the card combat was limiting and shallow, along with the fact that during sleights when the enemy pulls up a 0 deck they automatically cancel your attack.


----------



## Bender (Jul 30, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I used to hate on CoM because of the card system, but after replaying it, it grew on me. I still would have preferred the usual formula, but I had fun.



Eh, maybe one day I'll play it again

@ANS

Yeah, that was the reason why it pissed me off. I was fighting Larxene for the first time and fighting her was just easy as fuck because her attacks were more stun-like than actually hard-hitting like Cloud(who's assist card I loved).


@Death

Dun ya mean that KH Re:coded took place a little after the epilogue for KHII?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 30, 2012)

*Kingdom Hearts 3D [Dream Drop Distance] Review - Vooks*



> On par with one of the mainline console releases, Dream Drop Distance is an essential game for any Kingdom Hearts fan and even more so for a 3DS owner looking for an original and meaty action role playing game. Despite all its strengths, some may not appreciate the essentially “timed” nature of the character switches, and this is something to warn players against although there are ways to get around it if you plan well enough. The new combat mechanics make it more accessible than ever, so why not jump in now and get yourself ready for the long awaited Kingdom Hearts III. Judging by the revelations in Dream Drop Distance, we are in for a hell of a ride
> 
> *4.5/5 - Very good.*







> @ANS
> 
> Yeah, that was the reason why it pissed me off. I was fighting Larxene for the first time and fighting her was just easy as fuck because her attacks were more stun-like than actually hard-hitting like Cloud(who's assist card I loved).



It's even worse once you fight Riku Replica for the last time on Sora's story mode. On GBA it's like hell on earth fighting against him, on the PS2 remake it's slightly better but can still a pain in the ass at times.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 30, 2012)

Got DDD earlier. So far so good, I like the Flowmotion combat system. You can more or less bounce off the walls like a mad man. And I have my own pet Dream Eater (which then KH magically transforms into Nintendogs). And the glide ability is default (about fucking time). As well as roll and guard.

Connected my 3DS to my computer speakers while playing = good money

What I do like is the fact that 3D feels like a full fledge console KH while looking like it. Camera thankfully does a smooth 360.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 30, 2012)

Bender said:


> @Death
> 
> Dun ya mean that KH Re:coded took place a little after the epilogue for KHII?



No, I'm pretty sure it's been confirmed that Re:Coded takes place before Sora, Riku and Kairi receive the letter from Mickey at the very very end of KH2. That scene is still part of KH2. Though, if you want to get technical then yes, Re:Coded does happen after everything is said and done in KH2, ie. Xemnas defeated, happy ending, etc.


----------



## Bender (Jul 30, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> No, I'm pretty sure it's been confirmed that Re:Coded takes place before Sora, Riku and Kairi receive the letter from Mickey at the very very end of KH2. That scene is still part of KH2. Though, if you want to get technical then yes, Re:Coded does happen after everything is said and done in KH2, ie. Xemnas defeated, happy ending, etc.



Oops, I mistyped my post.   I meant it was a little before the KHII epilogue.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 30, 2012)

Oh, then yeah, you're correct. 

Can't wait to get it tomorrow, though I probably won't play it right away. I can still open up the MoM edition anyway.


----------



## Bender (Jul 30, 2012)

^

Waking up as early as a friend to go purchase the game.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jul 30, 2012)

I played KH in this order: KH1, KH2, KH Re: CoM (I still need to beat/finish the game), and lastly BBS.

I won't be able to play 358/2 Days, Re: Coded, and Dream Drop Distance until Christmas 2012.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 30, 2012)

I find that whenever I have to fight Riku, regardless of the game, it's a pain the first time or two, but after all these years, they're my favorites. Seriously, fighting Riku in Hollow Bastion in KH1 is one of my favorite boss battles.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 30, 2012)

Flowmotion makes exploration so much more fun. Not to mention that they added more sections to Traverse Town. These spots are huge. So I'm more or less wall jumping just to find more hidden spots where treasure is at.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Jul 30, 2012)

Was hoping for a midnight release tonight at mine. It won't so I will have to go pick it up after work tomorrow.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 30, 2012)

Too bad there's no midnight release.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 30, 2012)

Ugh! I can't wait ti'll tomorrow once Dream Drop Distance releases in retail stores so that i can rush to the nearest local best buy and find the gamebuyitgobacktomyhouseriptheplasticinsertthegameinmy3dscartridgeslotturnitonjizzinmypantswithaherprapedroolfaceand--!  

KIYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
pekpekpekpekpekpek


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 30, 2012)

Liking the TWEWY Keyblade you get. Though the fight with the Dream Eater boss on Sora's part was a bit more of a work out than Riku's fight. The minute saw it bounce off the walls Flowmotion style from halfway across the map I was like "yeah...fuck that."

Right now in the Notre Dame world (the next one after Traverse Town).


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 30, 2012)

^Niiiiiiiiiiiiiice.  I wonder what the TWEWY keyblade looks like.....


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 31, 2012)

KH3 is going to be on the Wii U, Confirmed.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 31, 2012)

Fought this one

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oII8SOghO7A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 31, 2012)

WiiU exclusive.

Suck it, PS3/4/5/6.

Keep crying, Xbox 360/720/1080


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 31, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> KH3 is going to be on the Wii U, Confirmed.



Where


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 31, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Where



Well it was confirmed by my brain, so....


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh shit, than it's over. Nintendo's taking over S.E. for exclusive titles as we speak!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 31, 2012)

Well the only reason Square Enix exists today is because of Nintendo's patronage, letting them use their system for the first 6 games. If SE signed a contract with Nintendo that every future Square Enix game was Wii U exclusive, it would only be like coming back home after a long journey


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 31, 2012)

, the best source for all your video game needs


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 31, 2012)

that's not even a real website  you tricked me into clicking that link


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 31, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Well the only reason Square Enix exists today is because of Nintendo's patronage, letting them use their system for the first 6 games. If SE signed a contract with Nintendo that even future Square Enix game was Wii U exclusive, it would only be like coming back home after a long journey



Oh would i love for that to happen.  Though if it weren't the case we'd probably still get multiplats for reassurance. They cannot afford to ignore Nintendo now!.........yet.



Death-kun said:


> , the best source for all your video game needs



>Ign


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 31, 2012)

i'm glad my brain is held in such high esteem  but since you were comparing it to IGN, maybe that's not such a good thing after all


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 31, 2012)

It's over, Sony is FINISHED!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 31, 2012)

Arent you a bit late for the party


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 31, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Arent you a bit late for the party



I'm always late.

Except when I'm not.

ANYWAY I hope I can find a copy of the game today.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 31, 2012)

I wonder if Gamestop will ship me the game today?

Nope, probably not


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 31, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]QchkuCZ_CFU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 31, 2012)

Going to get my copy now.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 31, 2012)

Telling myself not to get it, it'll be bad like BBS...but fuck...I want it...goddamn it. MOTHERFUCKING SON OF A BITCH......I haven't gotten a game since Dragon's Dogma...might aswell. Damn myself.


----------



## Esura (Jul 31, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Telling myself not to get it, it'll be bad like BBS...but fuck...I want it...goddamn it. MOTHERFUCKING SON OF A BITCH......I haven't gotten a game since Dragon's Dogma...might aswell. Damn myself.



I kind of regret buying DD. Got swept up in the hype on accident. Eh, it's all good though.

I'm waiting for my KH3D to come in the mail now.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 31, 2012)

Still not expecting Gamestop to deliver it today


----------



## Esura (Jul 31, 2012)

You ordered from Gamestop _online_? Ew.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 31, 2012)

I usually order from Amazon, but I wanted to check out Gamestop's shipping.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 31, 2012)

Esura said:


> I kind of regret buying DD. Got swept up in the hype on accident. Eh, it's all good though.
> 
> I'm waiting for my KH3D to come in the mail now.



I fully regret buying DD. Waste of my money. Selling it soon.


----------



## Bender (Jul 31, 2012)

Just bought KH 3D

Fucking love it pek pek pek

Gameplay is stellar, same with cutscenes and other shit in it.


----------



## Darth (Jul 31, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Telling myself not to get it, it'll be bad like BBS...but fuck...I want it...goddamn it. MOTHERFUCKING SON OF A BITCH......I haven't gotten a game since Dragon's Dogma...might aswell. Damn myself.


You thought BBS was bad? 

You crazy. 


Bender said:


> Just bought KH 3D
> 
> Fucking love it pek pek pek
> 
> Gameplay is stellar, same with cutscenes and other shit in it.


----------



## Esura (Jul 31, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> I fully regret buying DD. Waste of my money. Selling it soon.



Don't know if you'd get much for it. I couldn't even get this dude to buy mines for 40.

I'm considering just...ugh...trading it in at Gamestop for my DOA5 preorder.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 31, 2012)

The intro was awesome, spine-chilling like all of the KH intros.


----------



## DedValve (Jul 31, 2012)

whats all this talk about Dragons Dogma and Birth By Sleep being bad? 

I...words cannot express how disappointed I am in you all


----------



## Awesome (Jul 31, 2012)

This convo is pretty small on the game's release date 

No game today. Scheduled delivery tomorrow, as expected


----------



## Bender (Jul 31, 2012)

@Death-Kun

Intro was all kinds of awesome pek pek


----------



## Esura (Jul 31, 2012)

My body got all sorts of hyped up when it came in the mail.

Flowmotion is the best....ever!


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 31, 2012)

The final world is like 10 times harder than all the previous worlds combined, wasn't expecting that...


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 31, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Telling myself not to get it, it'll be bad like BBS...but fuck...I want it...goddamn it. MOTHERFUCKING SON OF A BITCH......I haven't gotten a game since Dragon's Dogma...might aswell. Damn myself.



I haven't seen stuff like the "ultra serious" of BBS in this. They seem to go strictly how they normally go. Disney and old & new worlds. Cameos. The usual stuff. Just with far FAR fucking superior combat system (seriously, Flowmotion should've been in the series since jump street).

The Drop System is a bit of a mixed bag because of the time limit per character can roam before you auto switch. Mainly for me it just breaks the flow of the story for me.


----------



## Bender (Jul 31, 2012)

Esura said:


> My body got all sorts of hyped up when it came in the mail.
> 
> Flowmotion is the best....ever!


Indeedy do it is. 


The drop feature doesn't seem that bad.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 31, 2012)

Guys, here's a Story FAQ regarding anything you may be confused about. It is obviously laden with many spoilers, but if anything confuses you during the story this FAQ  should clear everything up for you.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 31, 2012)

Its fuckin sad that you need this shit to make sense of the story


----------



## Esura (Jul 31, 2012)

Bender said:


> Indeedy do it is.
> 
> 
> The drop feature doesn't seem that bad.



I just wish I could go into flowmotion without having to hit a wall or pole.

I see that drop feature annoying the loving shit out of me in the near future. Would of been nice if they just separated them in their own playthrough.



Inuhanyou said:


> Its fuckin sad that you need this shit to make sense of the story



No you don't. If you played all of them you don't need it. I didn't read a damn thing and understand everything so far.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Aug 1, 2012)

It was a little odd defeating the monkey as Sora in Traverse Town, finishing, and then reentering the world again as Sora, forcing drop to finish up as Riku. Otherwise, it is a fantastic idea and helped introduce TWEWY in a believable way in the story.


----------



## Bender (Aug 1, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Guys, here's a Story FAQ regarding anything you may be confused about. It is obviously laden with many spoilers, but if anything confuses you during the story this FAQ  should clear everything up for you.



spoilers?
Bleh, I no like 


Maybe I should try buying walkthrough guide 

On another note

here's a LP walkthrough for poiinters guys


----------



## Bender (Aug 1, 2012)

Esura said:


> I see that drop feature annoying the loving shit out of me in the near future. Would of been nice if they just separated them in their own playthrough.



If that was done then it would be a repeat of KH RE: Chain of Memories. On another note, even though I didn't play"The World Ends With You" I enjoyed the shit out of the characters in Traverse Town. Also the dialogue in that first part is absolutely brilliant, same with the music in it.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 1, 2012)

I should get my copy today


----------



## Bender (Aug 1, 2012)

@Awesome

I can't believe you ordered from Gamestop online holmes


----------



## Awesome (Aug 1, 2012)

I was testing out their shipping. I regret nothing


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 1, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Its fuckin sad that you need this shit to make sense of the story



I didn't need it, but other people might. It was mostly made in an attempt to keep repeat topics from cluttering up the KH3D board on GFAQs, where twenty million noobs will keep making topics about how they're confused about the story when they haven't even finished it yet.


----------



## Bender (Aug 1, 2012)

Awesome said:


> I was testing out their shipping. I regret nothing



*sighs* I just hope it doesn't take you until Friday. Because by that time t people on these boards will probz be finished with the game.  Flooding this thread with all sorts of spoilers.

@Inuhanyou

Yeah, I can't believe anyone would need to read the mementos to know what happened in 358/2 Days, Chain of memories and such. I only read the mementos to know what n00bs were in for. I liked the pic of Axel, Roxas, and Xion.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 1, 2012)

UPS tracking says it was out for delivery at 8:00 am. I'm getting it today sometime


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 1, 2012)

Played about a hour so far. Much more fun then BBS.


----------



## Bender (Aug 1, 2012)

@Crazy

Today I plan to dedicate my whole day to the game. 

Also anyone else love seeing Quasi be boss in the hunch back of notre dame world? 

It was like I was reliving that beautiful moment in theaters again. 
@Awesome

Hopefully, gamestop isn't bullshitting you.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 1, 2012)

That's the UPS tracking number, not Gamestop. I'm expecting it to be here before 1 pm, and it's about 11 now.

I'm in no rush. I'm a patient guy. I'm not a patient guy if they send me the wrong game though


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 1, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Played about a hour so far. Much more fun then BBS.



I'm liking Skull Noise as a Keyblade.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 1, 2012)

Still out for delivery


----------



## Awesome (Aug 1, 2012)

Nevermind, it came in the mail about 2 minutes after I posted that.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 1, 2012)

The 3ds speakers does not do this game justice. Thank god for plug-able computer speakers.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 1, 2012)

First Impressions:

If Traverse Town is anything to go by, these worlds are fucking huge. 3-4x larger than a regular world and with multiple layers to it. I didn't think they would be that big.
The combat is a solid improvement over BBS. Nothing wrong here. They took out the melding command in favor of leveling up Spirits. I don't really mind that as it stops you from becoming too overpowered too early like I could in BBS. It's a nice change too, I don't mind it yet.
The drop system... I don't mind it yet. It keeps me focused on both stories, and it makes the world that you're in feel that much longer.
Story: Strange and confusing at first, but the flashbacks are there to explain everything. No issues with it yet. The voice acting is tons better than BBS at least.
Overall: Fantastic so far. It does a great job of keeping me entertained while playing it, and the cutscenes / gameplay aspect is surprisingly low, which is a definite plus.
And dat opening is probably my favorite of the KH games.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 1, 2012)

Awesome said:


> First Impressions:
> 
> *If Traverse Town is anything to go by, these worlds are fucking huge. 3-4x larger than a regular world and with multiple layers to it. I didn't think they would be that big.*
> The combat is a solid improvement over BBS. Nothing wrong here. They took out the melding command in favor of leveling up Spirits. I don't really mind that as it stops you from becoming too overpowered too early like I could in BBS. It's a nice change too, I don't mind it yet.
> ...



The next World, Citi de Cloche. The gap between the ground and the highest rooftop. dear lord.

As for the Drop System. I will repeat. The thing auto switched me when I was in the middle of a boss fight. It does not leave off from that. It just returns you back to the beginning. That is annoying.

Also Proud mode is actually somewhat difficult this time. Probably more along the lines of BBS' Critical mode. 'cept Dream Eaters love to lock me into place.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 1, 2012)

I haven't noticed anything noticeably difficult about the game yet besides having to use cure once. Then again, I haven't gotten to the boss yet.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 1, 2012)

Probably has to do with more Status effects use by enemies (I'm seeing ones trying to paralyze me). Those ram bastards who bum rush you with fire and you can't really break out once hit. It's more noticable in the next world compared to Traverse Town. 

And I ran into this one White Frog Dream Eater in CdC when playing as Riku in the Cathedral. It was a freaking boss fight and the damn thing had a crap ton of health (like the amount you'd see on bonus bosses). Little prick ran away.


----------



## ChaddyMan1 (Aug 2, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Is it true that the secret ending shows the release date for KH3?


----------



## Rhythmic- (Aug 2, 2012)

7 Hours in and I just got to The Grid, and I'm getting my ass kicked. Playing it on Proud mode and I was doing alright in TT and Cite Des Cloches. Even figured I was overleveled because I grinded for Munny to stock up on Drop-Me-Nots (now have 70+) for an hour or so. Boy was I wrong.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 2, 2012)

I don't have any problems with the drop system. You can delay it inevitably as long as you have drop me nots, which aren't hard to get. They're cheap.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 2, 2012)

I haven't started playing yet. 

Don't get me wrong, I don't want to offend anyone, but if you end up dropping during a boss fight, it's pretty much entirely your fault. I've heard that, starting with an empty bar (thanks to a fresh drop or drop-me-nots) there shouldn't be a single boss that will take long enough to beat where there's a risk you'll end up dropping sometime during the battle.

And when you take the story into account, dropping makes sense.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 2, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I haven't started playing yet.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I don't want to offend anyone, but if you end up dropping during a boss fight, it's pretty much entirely your fault. I've heard that, starting with an empty bar (thanks to a fresh drop or drop-me-nots)
> 
> And when you take the story into account, dropping makes sense.



DMN are available to buy when you start going to CDC. Although whether you have enough for multiple is a different story since most beginning fights don't really give a lot and I was mostly focused on getting spells, specifically Cure. Now I have enough that I have no idea what to do with them.



> there shouldn't be a single boss that will take long enough to beat where there's a risk you'll end up dropping sometime during the battle.



And you'd be wrong. The Frog Dream Eater boss I was talking about was the one I dropped during the fight. Mainly b/c that fight dragged and I had a full bar and that thing had so much health.

And some of these fights love to play keep away or for some reason love to kill you in like 3-4 hits.



> And when you take the story into account, dropping makes sense.



Sure. Makes it inconvenient to grind or farm regardless if you have DMN. The Decelerators are limited on how long they last and considering how big worlds tend to be and the amount of fights I get to. Not to mention there are Dream Eaters, status effects and such that do make the Drop go faster.



> 7 Hours in and I just got to The Grid, and I'm getting my ass kicked. Playing it on Proud mode and I was doing alright in TT and Cite Des Cloches. Even figured I was overleveled because I grinded for Munny to stock up on Drop-Me-Nots (now have 70+) for an hour or so. Boy was I wrong.



The Guards can go to Hell.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 2, 2012)

So far it's a good title, solid, much better then BBS. I'm on the second town and enjoying the light heart feeling it got going on again. Especially after BBS and 358. The combat is fun, yet chaotic at times due to camera. Kingdom Hearts still has one of the spazziest fucking annoying cameras. However, I'm getting use to it. Overall enjoyable title.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 2, 2012)

If there's one thing the camera fucked me over was during the two Wargoyle fights (in the CDC world). Simply b/c I couldn't see behind me or how far behind me since it's so zoomed in so it made dodging and performing Flowmotion a bitch.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 2, 2012)

Wargoyle's fight during Riku's CDC was legitimately difficulty. I was kind of surprised. He was a pushover with Sora though.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 2, 2012)

His extended arms were the only really annoying parts.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 2, 2012)

KH3D FTMFW.  I haven't had this much fun since trying out BBS, to which both are impressive games to the series.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 2, 2012)

Since BBS? That's been the only KH since this game haha. 

Kingdom Hearts always been a good series to me. But God, always feels like it can be improved in so many ways. Anyone feel the same? Like no matter what I'd never give any title over a 8. They just suffer from flaws, usually flaws that are so fixable. Ugh square you annoy me


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm half boss battle away from the final boss(i think), but i can't beat that friend second form, it's so damn frustrating


----------



## Stunna (Aug 2, 2012)

I WANT TO PLAY THIS SO BAD.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 2, 2012)

On The Grid. Riku riding a  Light Cycle.

LIGHT CYCLE BOSS FIGHT. YES


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 2, 2012)

pro tip, use zero gravira and the balloon spells tree, ra and above. gg kingdom hearts gg.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Aug 2, 2012)

Awesome said:


> Wargoyle's fight during Riku's CDC was legitimately difficulty. I was kind of surprised. He was a pushover with Sora though.



I had the exact opposite issue actually.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 2, 2012)

I have had no issues dropping so far. Currently in prankster's paradise with Sora and motherofgod I have lots of drop me nots to spare. I'm constantly at 0.8 drop speed and I have only had to use a few per world. I typically do the whole world, drop, and then complete it with the other character. If it gets to pink, pop a drop me not. I haven't dropped during a boss fight either.

Not really sure what the complaint is when you can delay the drop indefinitely. DMNs are cheap as hell too, and the upkeep of them is always less than 200 munny per world.

I've come close to dropping during a frog fight, but that's the point of the fight. He speeds up your drop rate.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 2, 2012)

Riku's boss fight in The Grid does the same shit. I think I've got as far as 2.6 on the Drop gauge.

Though that fight could go to Hell for that Light Cycle style attack which can literally one shot you for no reason.

Though from what I'm reading you get to unlock Critical mode after beating the game.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Aug 2, 2012)

Kingdom hearts III where?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 2, 2012)

>Traverse Town 2
>Sora's path
>Boss fight with Spellican
>Can summon that monkey Dream Eater Boss and Wargoyle and Crab Dream Eater
>No breaks between them
>Proud mode
>Third District


----------



## hehey (Aug 3, 2012)

I got the game on release date.... but i refuse to play it until i beat Fire Emblem Sacred Stones (found it on the same day for GBA)....

the wait it burns.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 3, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> >Traverse Town 2
> >Sora's path
> >Boss fight with Spellican
> >Can summon that monkey Dream Eater Boss and Wargoyle and Crab Dream Eater
> ...



I just did that. Wargoyle was a bitch, but the first two were pretty much nothing.

A magic based Sora kicks all kinds of ass with some balloons 

The battle being inside the Third District made it so much harder than it should have been.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 3, 2012)

Fighting Rinzler was like hell on earth, i hate that he doesn't get stunned or pushed back a bit when you hit him since he has all the advantages to cancel your attacks. And don't get me started when the gravity turns upside down.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 3, 2012)

Awesome said:


> I just did that. Wargoyle was a bitch, but the first two were pretty much nothing.
> 
> A magic based Sora kicks all kinds of ass with some balloons
> 
> The battle being inside the Third District made it so much harder than it should have been.



Joshua must've been trollin us cuz it's not exactly fun getting attacked by guys who can zero in on you from the other end of the field.

Right now I'm in the Country of Musketeers. Is it just me or did the Dream Eaters get more tank-ish?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 3, 2012)

Do want. :ho


----------



## Stunna (Aug 3, 2012)

I hate everyone in this thread.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 3, 2012)

Boss battle against 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Young Xehanort is so unfair, the battle is hard and is really long, Xehanort attacks almost nonstop with all kinds of overpowered attacks and when finally his HP reaches the end is not the end at all, he summons a clock to turn back time unless you destroy the clock, but that clock is protected by a clone of him and that clone attacks nonstop with all of Xehanort most powerful attacks if you approach the clock, and of course there's a time limit to destroy the clock and the clock has something like 5 HP bars, so it's impossible to destroy it before time runs out, so Xehanort reboots time and the battle starts again, but this time he has less HP and of course your items are not replenished, so you have to repeat this cycle until finally you manage to destroy the clock, and of course if you lose, everything starts from the very beginning.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 3, 2012)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Boss battle against
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Wimp


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 3, 2012)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Boss battle against
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



The Court of Xehanort is never known to be fair.

Now imagine that shit on Critical mode.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 3, 2012)

Fuck the spoilers let it be known
Young Xehanort can go fuck himself.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I could beat him brought him close to death but then time changed, was going trollollol since I felt I had this shit going down...then I forgot the attack I dont know wtf to do about, the fucking zig zag blue whip... Shit came out of FUCKING NOWHERE and killed me. Games harder than it should be since I have Second chance but not Last chance or whatever the fuck its called, zero protection against combo's...Have to go look for the DE that has that so I can turn this game into EZ mode. 
Obviously im on Proud.

EDit: shits called Once more...imma go get that shit.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 3, 2012)

And so i finished the game 

The final boss can't even compare to Young X. but i guess he's just there for story related purposes while Young X. is the real final boss, the ending is pretty nice, i didn't made all the things needed to get the secret ending so i just watched it on Youtube since i don't think i will replay the game anytime soon.

And now is time to wait for number III or another spin-off, the secret message hints KH III but the secret ending seems to hint another spin-off or whatever...


----------



## Stunna (Aug 3, 2012)

I want it soooooo _bad._


----------



## Rhythmic- (Aug 3, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I want it soooooo _bad._





Ya'll had a hard time with Rinzler? Fighting 4 of those guards at the same time was harder imo.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 3, 2012)

How does it hold up compared to the other installments?


----------



## Awesome (Aug 3, 2012)

About as good if not better than a numbered KH, but the story is a bit slower than BBS'.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Aug 3, 2012)

Same ol' confusing shit, story-wise. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Dat time-travel.


 Orgasm-inducing, gameplay-wise. The game's even more hectic than before, which is great. It's almost hard for my eyes to keep up with this small screen at first; this would look great on the XL no doubt. Took a minute to get used to controlling the Flowmotion mechanics, but damn is it fun. Without it, I would definitely get my ass kicked a lot more on Proud mode.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 3, 2012)

Fun gameplay and convoluted story?

Perfect. Just what I wanted to hear.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 3, 2012)

Rhythmic- said:


> Same ol' confusing shit, story-wise.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



What's confusing about it? It's magic.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 3, 2012)

That's my sign to bounce.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Aug 3, 2012)

It's fine Stunna, it's really nothing spoiler-worthy tbh. There are people on here discussing about Young Xehanort anyway. 

I actually haven't gotten to that part of the story yet. Just count that comment as a placeholder or something haha. With some of the crazy shit that Nomura tried to pull off in this series, a Time Traveling aspect being added into the mix wasn't really surprising. Time will tell if this game makes that part confusing as hell to understand though ,and it will.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 3, 2012)

I feel dirty enough knowing about the time travel and that dude being young Xehanort. 

I knew that before I read your post.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 3, 2012)

Adding timetravel to this....
I bet this all never happens, sonic 06 here we come.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 3, 2012)

If anything bringing back this guy


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=itO0X1Nx4iA[/YOUTUBE]




Was a throwback.



> Adding timetravel to this....
> I bet this all never happens, sonic 06 here we come.



No they happen. Just adding in the dream layer of the story sidesteps the idea of retcon.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 3, 2012)

That fight is also a huge pain in the ass.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 3, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> No they happen. Just adding in the dream layer of the story sidesteps the idea of retcon.


Are you sure?


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm gonna start playing tonight... or I might keep playing AssCreed 2.

idk


----------



## Bender (Aug 3, 2012)

Anyone got some advice for this chum in this boss fight? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ansem Seeker of Darkness form 2


That energy ball down the hall shit is pissing me the fuck off.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 3, 2012)

I leveled up a bit and then tried countless times until i was lucky enough, do everything you can to avoid the energy balls, use potions and cures all the time and attack with all your might.


----------



## Bender (Aug 3, 2012)

^

Can't I block the energy  balls?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 3, 2012)

No, they're unblockable i think.


----------



## Bender (Aug 3, 2012)

^Dammit!

I saw somewhere that it was possible to  block 'em


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 3, 2012)

Try avoiding them


----------



## Bender (Aug 3, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Try avoiding them



Flow motioning multiple times in between the blasts is difficult. 


Although the orbs are my number one peeve, had it not been for that it would be the lasers. Annoy the living shit out of me.


----------



## Bender (Aug 3, 2012)

Yes! You can block them! I think I can turn the tides against captain cunt!


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 4, 2012)

needs more balloonra :33

anyone managed to beat juilus yet? got him down to half health at lvl 31 so im just grinding out till about 50. weakest secret boss ive ever seen in my life.


----------



## Bender (Aug 4, 2012)

I beat Ansem SOD this morning and damn did the feeling feel god. 

Now I'm on YX. 

Taking this ass out today no matter what.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Aug 4, 2012)

I forgot that -ga was the highest level spell and I got balloonga probably an hour into the game (from the R-R Seal that came with the game). I received balloonra thinking I just got a more powerful version of the freak I already had and was a little disappointed.


----------



## Bender (Aug 4, 2012)

I beat the game!  

Awesome ending was awesome

However


*Spoiler*: __ 



Christopher Lee not returning to voice Ansem the wise was a big let down




 

Although


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'll say this for Corey, his voice acting as Ansem has improved considerably over the ones in KH BBS and KH ReOM


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 4, 2012)

Just started playing today, didn't get far though since I gotta go to work soon. Still in Traverse Town, haven't encountered any boss yet.  Having a blast with it so far, I see myself very much enjoying the Dream Eaters. I scanned in the AR cards you get with the MoM Edition. Off of the random card (you get one of three rare Spirits that are shown on the card), I got Sudo Neku. Right now I'm using R & R Seal and Kaz Kaboom (also came with the MoM Edition, they're both star rank Spirits). Renamed them to Seaslip and Hercleon, respectively.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 4, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Oh god, and i thought getting fingered up the ass by Rinzler several times in a row was bad enough. I'm not even at TWTNW yet.



TWTNW had the biggest difficulty spike thus far. A single hit from a Dream Eater does like a good portion of your health. And you get hit by mobs of those horse-ish looking DE, the Lion ones, and those fast ass frogs who can increase your Drop meter. Not to mention teamed up with those clown looking ones who can cast Stop. Fuck this place.

I see myself using more Magic than Keyblade moves recently. Ice Barrage, Triple Plasma, Firaga, Balloonra, Balloon, Curaga x2. It's like the only way to kill these fuckers quickly.



> I beat Ansem SOD this morning and damn did the feeling feel god.
> 
> Now I'm on YX.
> 
> Taking this ass out today no matter what.



Oh YX and his temporal loops.



> I forgot that -ga was the highest level spell and I got balloonga probably an hour into the game (from the R-R Seal that came with the game). I received balloonra thinking I just got a more powerful version of the freak I already had and was a little disappointed.



That was until I got Zero Gravi*za*.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 4, 2012)

Bender said:


> I beat the game!
> 
> Awesome ending was awesome
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I though Chrisopher Lee voiced Ansem in BBS? 

Though yeah, Corey really improved in this game. KH3D's voice acting is fantastic in this game, it rivals (while in some places suprasses) KH2's.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 4, 2012)

Oh Ansem SoD, why do your laser spam irritate the shit outta me?


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 4, 2012)

Ansem SoD ain't even that bad, I think I died to him once...or did I die at all, I know I dropped the first time since my drop gauge was low. 

First form is easy as fuck to telegraph, two attacks...
Second Form can be trickier with the lightning spam thing but other then that, you can just block and use counter aura/shadow strike.

Third form is retard level easy except for the laser, which I've only dodged once, but you should be able to tank it, you have plenty of time to heal up once he knocks you back. Two of his moves can't even hit you if your attacking him upfront and everything else is blockable.


Well beat the game, YX was a bitch at first but hell the bastard never even pulled out his broken whip, his second form is easy as shit on rice too.

Final boss was surprising too but eh beat his ass aswell after one death.

Critical mode time but I'm dreading Wargoyle that guy is a fucking pain in the ass regardless of who you fight him with.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 4, 2012)

> Third form is retard level easy except for the laser, which I've only dodged once, but you should be able to tank it, you have plenty of time to heal up once he knocks you back. Two of his moves can't even hit you if your attacking him upfront and everything else is blockable.



Thing is though he spams that plus regular energy blasts in between me crossing the gap. Yes even with FloMo. Problem is that while I can tank, my DE can't. I even have 2 Curaga's set but the recharge time is ass even with Magic Haste. And if I die while it's still charging, well fuck me.


----------



## Bender (Aug 4, 2012)

@ANS

No, Corey Burton voiced Ansem in BBS


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 4, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Thing is though he spams that plus regular energy blasts in between me crossing the gap. Yes even with FloMo. Problem is that while I can tank, my DE can't. I even have 2 Curaga's set but the recharge time is ass even with Magic Haste. And if I die while it's still charging, well fuck me.




When I faced him My riku was all physical basically except for Curaga and Cura. I took a cura because it reloads faster and a quick heal meant more to me than anything since as long as I have some health it means Second Chance works.

The blue orbs you are talking about?
When he sends you back assuming you have second chance hit a heal and get nice, from that point you can creep up towards him but the reality is you don't need to rush him and really can't because if you get to close he puts you in the orbs and combo's the shit out of you. 
Once you get hit by the first laser, either Cura or Curaga depending on what you used should become available now, the blue orbs won't hit you if your high up, to do so flo-motion into the walls and then Jump, you'll get a height boost, from the height flomotion back into the wall, which means you can now press Y again for the speed boost or just wall hang (dashing and jumping back into the wall) until he shoots the red orbs away). The blue shots weren't ever a issue for me at a high elevation but the laser you just need to tank unless you can telegraph it which I unfortunately cannot.
Two Curaga's is going to be a bitch unless you have 3+ magic haste.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 4, 2012)

> When I faced him My riku was all physical basically except for Curaga and Cura. I took a cura because it reloads faster and a quick heal meant more to me than anything since as long as I have some health it means Second Chance works.



I switched mine to magic since it does a fuck ton of damage. And TWTNW plays no games. Plus magic Riku can quickly kill Anti-Coat and 1st form Ansem.

Seriously, the Keyblade from SoS + Magic Boosts can make Balloonra fucking deadly. Ice Barrage does plenty as well.



> The blue orbs you are talking about?



No, I'm talking when he spams energy blast volleys while doing the lasers.



> Two Curaga's is going to be a bitch unless you have 3+ magic haste



Actually I do.

edit:

Now I kicked his ass. And I managed to find a safe zone from his energy volleys which is ironically right in front of him towards the center. Most blasts go around you and the ones that do aim directly simply can be blocked.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 4, 2012)

Started playing today after finally finding the time. When Joshua first speaks holy crap I wasn't sure what to expect but that was different.

Liking it so far


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 4, 2012)

Xehanort, I've seen some pretty bullshit bosses but this is way beyond homo.

Joy, besides time rewind, he can still attack during the attempt to stop the clock but that prick fights Xemnas style with EXTREME PREJIDUCE.

Oh my fucking god...


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 4, 2012)

> Now I kicked his ass. And I managed to find a safe zone from his energy volleys which is ironically right in front of him towards the center. Most blasts go around you and the ones that do aim directly simply can be blocked.


Congrats 



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Xehanort, I've seen some pretty bullshit bosses but this is way beyond homo.
> 
> Joy, besides time rewind, he can still attack during the attempt to stop the clock but that prick fights Xemnas style with EXTREME PREJIDUCE.
> 
> Oh my fucking god...


Realest shit, I still have no idea how to dodge the giant whip. Damn thing is instantaneous. I spent the whole game knowing that when I finally fought him I would hate it, he was a bitch in BBS and nothing's changed.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 5, 2012)

Anyway kicked this games' ass. Now I'm exhausted for playing this all day.



> Realest shit, I still have no idea how to dodge the giant whip. Damn thing is instantaneous. I spent the whole game knowing that when I finally fought him I would hate it, he was a bitch in BBS and nothing's changed.



Dodge like a spaz.

Any who checked the Secret Ending on Youtube


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kairi finally gonna be part of the action.

And now there's the REAL Organization XIII.





And I have no idea how people could be confused about the Time Travel when they blatantly explain it for you. Convoluted sure, but otherwise was told in your face about it. now if only the story was more packed like it was in TWTNW.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 5, 2012)

The time travel is pretty easy to understand, people are just overreacting and hating as always.


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 5, 2012)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> The time travel is pretty easy to understand, people are just overreacting and hating as always.



After 13-2s horrible use of timetravle can you blame them? I was worried to but numora didn't go to overboard. If anything it made things make more sense.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 5, 2012)

Disaresta said:


> After 13-2s horrible use of timetravle can you blame them? I was worried to but numora didn't go to overboard. If anything it made things make more sense.



Maybe, though it was a Xanatos Gambit out the ass along with Thirty Xanatos Pileup and Xanatos Speed Chess and Xanatos Roulette.

It might as well be renamed Xehanort Gambit.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 5, 2012)

Getting this secret ending is really pissing me the fuck off.

Beat proud mode, pick the wrong answers. Go through all the credits and shit.
Beat the final bosses, pick the write answers, skipped the wrongs scene. Had to reload.
Beat the final bosses again, skipped the WHOLE cutscene with one skip. Couldn't pick the answers.

I've wasted about 2 hours of my life just redoing this shit. Then I own the final boss completely, only to have less than full health before that fucking bullshit duel. You have to have full health otherwise you fail.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm half insane to attempt this game again on Critical when I feel up to it again. 

Just to face down Organortrapetion XIII again in TWTNW.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Aug 5, 2012)

I am slightly confused. I am playing on normal but I am already at symphony of sorcery in about 13 hours. Do we revisit the worlds or am I just going fucking fast? I was reading the game was 30 hours minimum


----------



## Awesome (Aug 6, 2012)

The final world takes a while, but you're just fast. I beat the game at around 30 hours.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 6, 2012)

Does anyone know how dueling in flick rush works? Everything makes sense accept for the dueling, even with the tutorial. I get all 7s, he beats me with some cherries. The fuck?


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 6, 2012)

La Cite des Cloches was a lot better than I expected. I had heard of complaints from players because the Hunchback of Notre Dame wasn't totally fleshed out, and I would've agreed with them if I had only played Riku's time there, but Riku's time combined with Sora's time really made me satisfied. Especially Sora's time there, since it fleshed out the story a lot more than Riku's did, and also gave Frollo his proper death scene.  All in all I very much enjoyed La Cite des Cloches, which is good because The Hunchback of Notre Dame is one of my favorite Disney movies of all time.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 6, 2012)

I finished this game (still have to get the fucking secret ending though......) and it was fucking awesome.  KH3D will go down as my second favorite 3DS game succeeded by Kid Icarus Uprising. Anyhow, before beating it the final bosses were hard as cinder block. Facing Xemnas was hectic for me, but Ansem SoD's 2nd form.... I was just lucky to have two Curaga's while evading his attacks from a distance to finish him off. The fucker was like Rinzler 2.0 for me really.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 6, 2012)

How to beat the final bosses:

1. Use Balloonra/ga
2. Sit in a corner
3. Profit


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 6, 2012)

Did the first one and use some flowmotion attacks as well.

Btw guys which game to you prefer better, BBS or KH3D?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 6, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Did the first one and use some flowmotion attacks as well.
> 
> Btw guys which game to you prefer better, BBS or KH3D?



DDD for gameplay
BBS for lol story, more for this case since there was more substance to be told

If the story was as much as it was in TWTNW for DDD for the entire game then I would lean on it more.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 7, 2012)

Got the Unbound Keyblade. Going to try the secret boss and see how it goes.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 7, 2012)

And beat him. Surprisingly easy.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 7, 2012)

Most people seem to either have an easy or hard time beating the secret boss. It varies, and doesn't depend on whether you use Balloonga or not, though Balloonga is cheap because it exploits the secret boss' AI, just like Tornado did against Vanitas' Lingering Sentiment in BbS iirc.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 7, 2012)

Even if you don't use Balloonga he isn't even that hard. He's predictable and easy to counter. At level 70 you can melee him to death with little to no problems.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 7, 2012)

Who thinks they'll make a KH3D Final Mix even though Nomura said he has no plans to make one?  By then, 3DS games should be able to emulated on a flash cart and someone will make a full English patch for it, the same that was done for BbS Final Mix.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 7, 2012)

Just wanted to mention how perfect Joshua's voice is.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 7, 2012)

I loved Joshua's voice, I just wanted to see more of his shit-eating grin.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 7, 2012)

I wouldn't be surprised if they make a final mix version, but I would prefer DLC so that we can all use it instead of hogging all of the extra shit for Japan. This game is a bit light on the end game bosses. Not a single one was as challenging as Vanitas or MF were.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 7, 2012)

We need some better secret bosses and additional stuff.  I'm not sure if KH3D supports the Nintendo Network, though? Oh wait yes it does, since that patch was sent out to help fix major bugs in the Japanese version. So that means it could have DLC. 

I'd love if they gave us battles against the confirmed reformed Somebodies. Lea kept his powers, so why wouldn't the others? They'd just be "for fun" battles, though. I just think it'd be cool to fight them. 

I'd also like a battle against Old Xehanort, maybe even a fight against Aqua's Armor or Vanitas.

Hell, maybe throw a Yen Sid fight in for shits and giggles. He's a fucking wizard keyblade master.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 7, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I loved Joshua's voice, I just wanted to see more of his shit-eating grin.



Agreed, his english voice a massive shit on his japanese one by far.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 8, 2012)

So this is pretty decent so far I think.  Definitely feels like the next entry in the series (re:coded screamed filler in a way that 358/2 did not to me, but I guess that's what happens when an episodic phone game is upgraded to the ds)

I kinda dig the Drop function and how it helps me balance out both characters (though right now Riku is about half a world ahead of Sora )  Though the whole "two worlds" thing is slightly less satisfying then BbS where each character came in after the other and their choices mattered 
*Spoiler*: _specifically talking about how_ 



Sora's Tron: Legacy level didn't really have an ending or any real resolution, but maybe that changes later on?


 but I can understand why they did that.

I've also become way too overdependant on flowmotion in a way that it's going to be a while before my muscle memory when playing a KH game resets to stop rushing walls (kinda like I had to stop automatically shotlocking in the first 10 minutes of re:coded )


----------



## Firestormer (Aug 8, 2012)

So I just finished this game, it was pretty cool, though there was one thing I wasn't a huge fan of


*Spoiler*: __ 



Lea being a Keyblade Weilder. Doesn't feel right to me. And I kinda wanted some mention of Larxene's, Luxord's, Demyx's and Marluxia's Somebodies, cos I don't even know their real names yet




Besides those two things, I thought it was a pretty good storyline, much better than lolcoded at least.


----------



## Bender (Aug 8, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I loved Joshua's voice, I just wanted to see more of his shit-eating grin.



Joshua's voice was the bossest of boss in this game. 

Also the dialogue is simply breathtaking.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 8, 2012)

Mario007 said:
			
		

> Ok just finished the game and I'm disappointed as hell. After BBS this is a huge letdown and a game that should have been great but somehow managed not to be. Here's my breakdown:
> 
> Graphics- Honestly, the level of graphics, while one of the best on the 3DS, is comparable to BBS. There are a few minor improvements Aqua's hair is much better for example. However there are some VERY noticable frame drops when there are many enemies around.
> 
> ...



Oh Gaf'rs.  

-No not really, if we are talking about art style (like most KH titles) then yes but besides that there's specifically better texture and polygons on KH3D than BBS, and the color is more vibrant. BBS had framerate issues as well with how many enemies appeared, but i will admit it is also an issue for KH3D which should've been fixed.

-Yes which is applies to every KH game as well, and that doesn't even matter considering BBS's level design is less detailed in comparison. The level designs in KH3D while sharing a lack of NPC (which isn't fair to fault it for that since every other KH title had similar cases as well) the huge environments make up for it since you can actually interact with them more with flowmotion and get lost in very certain cases which adds some fun to it overall. 

-Subjective though i can understand that to an extent, but in the end i'm not even bothered that much about it since flowmotion and DE links makes up for it. I like the system with with having to care for Dream Eaters because it doesn't make them useless for most players to ignore and that they can help contribute to the party system, their AI made be dodgy at times but after leveling them up more the DE can actually be useful additions through combat in their own right. And it's funny that you claim inferiority with KH3D's combat system to BBS despite praising Reoded's when it's just a bare-bones version of it. 

-Skippable flashbacks? Really? Do you think every single KH fan who watches the cutscenes don't press the start button and hit the skip option until something interesting to them happens? It's just a freaking option if you want to be bothered to watch things prior before you enter a world. I guess reading reports and glossaries are also stupid decisions as well now, hell it's like saying it's a "stupid decision" to add a feature to skip cutscenes featuring parts with the purposes of other KH titles. Lets see, average KH title: Cutscene, battle, cutscene, go to your objective mission and complete/find this & that, cutscene, battle, cutscene, rinse & repeat. I fail to see how KH3D's pacing was awful, yes it may have had small cutscenes here and there and it's not perfect but the pacing is far from awful. It feels like what i expect from a KH title (sans Re:coded i think?). You forgot to mention 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Lea, the rest of the revived ORG. XIII members, MX requiring the seven princess of light, Young Xehanort himself, 7 lights vs 13 darknesses, Ventus recovering (ok maybe not too important but still), Vanitas's sillouette beside YX, Nobodies being revealed to have hearts and how they were used (which 358/2days sorta foreshadowed in a report), the fact that Xehanort planned on turning them all into 13 of members of himself, Maleficent going after the Data worlds, etc


 and you claim that all those point did not move the plot forward unless it's in the beginning of KH3 but shrunked? What the hell am i reading? That's like saying all of COM's events could've been condensed as cutscenes for the beginning of KH2, very asinined argument. BS, this title's storyline makes Reoded look like unsaturated horse piss in comparison to oranges and grapes. No shit, KH3D is the COM equivalent to the series in which is a much better comparison than Reoded itself.

Wow. Just because of one damned cancelled mystery title despite the fact that fans want to move on to KH3 already, & how you hate that a KH title not on the system of your choice is enough to hurt your precious ignorant feelings. Nothing to say here.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 9, 2012)

*Bump*


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 9, 2012)

Kairi is gonna dual wield in KH3 -fact-


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 9, 2012)

You just can't get enough of Kairi after the secret ending, huh?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 9, 2012)

Her being a useless damsel was probably the straw that was going to break the camels back in terms of me enjoying the KH series. If that secret ending had not been there and there were no illusions to Kairi becoming more important from it, i would have dropped it already.

Coming from me who's been playing KH for over 10 years now, just waiting and waiting to see her actually be apart of the trio and being important while just never delivering game after game after game really made me bitter.

KH2 alleviated it somewhat, but that didn't last long at all. Its been like 7 years since then


----------



## Stunna (Aug 9, 2012)

My step-sister is lending me both her 3DS and her copy of the game!!


----------



## Bender (Aug 9, 2012)

^

What a nice sis 

Wish my sis would've done something like that for me when she was into video games.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 9, 2012)

How long did it take you guys to beat it? I need to do so in three days.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 9, 2012)

30 hours for me.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 9, 2012)

29 hours. :ho


----------



## Stunna (Aug 9, 2012)

I'll do it in 28.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 9, 2012)

In your dreams.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 9, 2012)

I am personally insulted that the 'Opera' cutaway gag from the Musketeer movie wasn't in this game 

Also can riku not count or did I miss something?  Just started 
*Spoiler*: __ 



The World that Never Was as Riku and in the intro movie he's surprised since all 7 sleeping keyholes have been unlocked, as in past tense before arriving.  But I count 6: Traverse Town, Notre Dame, Tron: Legacy, Fantasia, Musketeer and Pinocchio.





Also anyone else loving Flick Rush?


----------



## Awesome (Aug 9, 2012)

I counted 6 too. I'm still confused.


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 9, 2012)

Less than three days?

Damn, and here I thought _I_ had a lot of free time on my hands...


----------



## Awesome (Aug 9, 2012)

Alright, Awesome's short and sweet review

Story:
+Good for a KH fan
+Story relevance 
+Some characters get some damn relevance
-Time travel. Stay away from time travel SE.
-Obvious retcons in the story (this was really unnecessary, SE)
-Plot points go against those that were in KH2FM and further backed by BBS
-Importance and depth of KH2's villains highly reduced

Gameplay:
+Funnest system in a KH game
+Flowmotion is awesome
+The worlds are much larger with more exploration.
+Hardest KH game (thank fucking god) - perfect difficulty now.
+Great boss fights (especially towards the end of the game)
+Removing melding to stop characters from being too overpowered right at the start
-Still have to do mandatory mini game to go to a world. Downgrade from BBS
-flick rush is shit
-Mandatory drop system
-Secret boss far, far too easy
---The worlds feel empty (a problem in all KH games sadly)

Presentation:
+Great music
+New music (for oldfags like most of us)
+Graphics are some of the best on the DS, comparable to KH2 in terms of everything but texture size. Keyblades have much greater detail in this game.

All in all: Fantastic for a KH fan in terms of gameplay, and somewhat in terms of story. Certain things about the story may piss off certain KH fans. Those new to the series can brush up with the mementos and flashbacks they have in the game.

And about Saix...
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Did he really die in KH2? He wasn't found in Radiant Garden, and was still seen with Xehanort. Isa was once friends with Lea, so him betraying Lea doesn't make any sense if he returned to being Isa.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 10, 2012)

I like Flick Rush.  


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm pretty sure he is dead, with how Lea recognized him and such. Since Isa is one of the few members to show loyalty to the Organization it isn't too much of a stretch on why he's sided with MX.




Also nice short review, but tell me. What are the retcons & plot points that you found unnecessary besides Time Travel and such?


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2012)

Awesome said:


> Alright, Awesome's short and sweet review
> 
> Story:
> +Good for a KH fan
> ...




Not a bad review chum


----------



## Awesome (Aug 10, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> I like Flick Rush.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




If you played KH2FM you learn that Xemnes' goal in KH2 was to use Kingdom Hearts to give hearts to the organization members, and, in turn, to the armor he had of a lost friend from BBS. While Xemnes was MX's nobody, he was also Terra's nobody, which made him want to use KH to give life to a lost friend. That wouldn't work with MX's plan.

Not only that, but that thing with the time travel is an obvious retcon like you said. They could have had the same story without the retcons fairly easily.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 10, 2012)

Currently in the Grid.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 10, 2012)

Up to Xemnas as Sora and the ABCN as Riku on Proud, both characters at level 35.

Man the lack of flowmotion in Xemnas fight is kicking my ass, most I can get is 2 bars off before he murders me.  Time to grind?

ABCN though I keep getting close to beating but then he sucks out my health then immediately combos me like a bitch 

I should probably get around to unlocking Once More shouldn't I? 



> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> If you played KH2FM you learn that Xemnes' goal in KH2 was to use Kingdom Hearts to give hearts to the organization members, and, in turn, to the armor he had of a lost friend from BBS. While Xemnes was MX's nobody, he was also Terra's nobody, which made him want to use KH to give life to a lost friend. That wouldn't work with MX's plan.


Well for one Final Mixes are out in the US and probably never will be until they get an HD release.

I explained that to myself as

*Spoiler*: __ 



Xemnas' original goal was genuine but he was manipulated by MX from the beginning and after KH2, he lets him know the details?




*shrug*


----------



## Stunna (Aug 10, 2012)

Speed runs suck. Im under leveled.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 10, 2012)

If you're playing proud mode, good luck in the final world if you're under leveled


----------



## Stunna (Aug 10, 2012)

Proud mode on first play through?

lolnope


----------



## Awesome (Aug 10, 2012)

You're doing it wrong if you don't pick the highest difficulty on KH games your first playthrough.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 10, 2012)

I have three days to finish this game


----------



## Awesome (Aug 10, 2012)

There's 30 hours in 3 days


----------



## Castiel (Aug 10, 2012)

Someone recommend best moveset for final battles

GO!


----------



## Awesome (Aug 10, 2012)

Balloonga 
Balloonra
Balloonra
Balloonra
Balloonra
Spark Raid
Curaga
Curaga

Or just all balloonras, one balloonga, and one curaga.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 10, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I have three days to finish this game



You have a 3DS already?


----------



## Stunna (Aug 10, 2012)

Awesome said:


> There's 30 hours in 3 days


what


Asakuna no Senju said:


> You have a 3DS already?


Step-sister loaned me her 3DS and game for the weekend.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 10, 2012)

Is there an explanation for The Grid and Space Paranoids being two different worlds? Did I miss something, or is that a plot hole?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 10, 2012)

Xemnas said The Grid is supposed to be the 'real' one and Space Paranoids is a world made by Ansem after he copied The Grid's data.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 10, 2012)

That all makes sense except, how did Tron recognize Sora from their adventures in Kingdom Hearts II if the Tron Sora met was a copy of the original?


----------



## Stunna (Aug 10, 2012)

Also, I just unlocked Country of Musketeers and the Symphony place... how close am I to the end of the game?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 11, 2012)

Stunna said:


> That all makes sense except, how did Tron recognize Sora from their adventures in Kingdom Hearts II if the Tron Sora met was a copy of the original?


Sora's heart is magic, Xigbar says so


Stunna said:


> Also, I just unlocked Country of Musketeers and the Symphony place... how close am I to the end of the game?



Look at the map, how many worlds do you see behind them, also does it look familiar?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 11, 2012)

Stunna said:


> That all makes sense except, how did Tron recognize Sora from their adventures in Kingdom Hearts II if the Tron Sora met was a copy of the original?



shuf up and plray. 
It's kingdom hearts the most convoluted game series I've seen.
Dreams,darkness,light,data,time travel In dreams, not really real but real, everything is ansem everything yes even you,KH 3 coming never.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 11, 2012)

Castiel said:


> Look at the map, how many worlds do you see behind them, also does it look familiar?


I didn't know if it was going to pull a KH2 and make me revisit worlds. And yes. 

Seriously though, loving it so far.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 11, 2012)

Country of Musketeers raises more questions.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 11, 2012)

Yes, like why the 'Opera' cutaway gag wasn't used 

YES I STILL MAD


----------



## Stunna (Aug 12, 2012)

Completed the game, took me around 18 hours.


----------



## Bender (Aug 12, 2012)

@ Stunna



I finally got some trophies and about to start up on my walkthrough to get the secret ending. 

I fucking love my DreamEater party. pek pek


----------



## Awesome (Aug 12, 2012)

The secret ending was surprisingly lackluster.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm still confused about a handful of things, and there were a few things I disliked, but this ranks up there as one of my favorite games in the series so far.

EDIT: Saw the Secret Ending coming. Still got excited lol


----------



## Bender (Aug 12, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I'm still confused about a handful of things, and there were a few things I disliked, but this ranks up there as one of my favorite games in the series so far.



Haters can shove it. This game definitely has my undivided love and attention. Shit it's by far the best handheld adventure played for me.   

The Kingdom Hearts series is godly sweetness also. 

My dislikes for the game are fairly limited as well. Sure the drop feature is a pain and feels ridiculous 


*Spoiler*: __ 



since it's eliminated entirely once Sora's heart is fractured and you as Riku towards the whole game.




but once you look at the past games, it's understandable they would come up with this. The dialogue is freaking gorgeous also. It's amazing how KH could do without FF characters. The World Ends With You cast does not feel out of place whatsoever. If anything the KH original main cast names sounding somewhat jap they mixed perfectly. 

The game events (namely TWTNW) pulled at my heart strings. 

Master Xehanort is like a PG/Disney version of Palpatine from SW. 

Also story question: else feel bad for Sora


*Spoiler*: __ 



after being repeatedly mind raped by Young Xehanort, Braig, and Xemnas?




@Awesome

Meh, I still want to see the message you get for completing the requirements at the credits. I hate always having to view someones LP for what I missed out on.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 12, 2012)

The secret message isn't anything special. 


*Spoiler*: _what I think it means_ 




It's probably just hinting at a KH collection on PS3.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 12, 2012)

Its basically saying "get ready for KH3". That's about as clear cut as you can get


----------



## Stunna (Aug 12, 2012)

I very much enjoyed the game, but it's more fun to be a douche, so I'mma nitpick and complain for awhile as things come to mind

1. The "Sanctuary" scene in La Cite des Cloches was embarrassing without anyone else in the square. Olympus Coliseum better have a crowd in KH3.

2. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Lea with a keyblade


----------



## Awesome (Aug 12, 2012)

Are you talking about the message during the credits? Yea, that's all that message is saying.

I'm talking about the message you get from getting all the letters.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 12, 2012)

Hey guys, Flowmotion or Reaction Commands? 

Reality Shift or Reaction Commands?

Flowmotion or Reality Shift?


----------



## Bender (Aug 12, 2012)

@Stunna

Yeah, that's another of my gripes about KH sometimes. Scenes in worlds devoid of crowds really chipe my hind. The world in particular would be Olympus Coliseum and recently Las Cite De Cloches world. Quasimodo doing the whole rope swing thing in his world without the major crowd was kind of upsetting. But hey, what can you do? 

Thankfully, I was playing the game near my computer so I can look up the vid:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bFDBJt2d5hw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Btw do you guys think Corey Burton provided a somewhat semi-satisfying VA performance in comparison to Tony Jay's?


I'm certain with the PS3 hard core graphic engine and the expectations for KHIII we'll see crowds in worlds.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 12, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 






I'd like to think that Riku's talk with Ansem was referencing this.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 12, 2012)

Also, it's sorta funny -- I feel like it wouldn't be Kingdom Hearts without the convoluted plot, but Kingdom Hearts is probably my favorite game because there's a charm to it's simplicity.


----------



## Velocity (Aug 12, 2012)

DID SOMEONE MENTION LEA?


----------



## Bender (Aug 12, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Also, it's sorta funny -- I feel like it wouldn't be Kingdom Hearts without the convoluted plot, but Kingdom Hearts is probably my favorite game because there's a charm to it's simplicity.



The convolution of KH isn't as absurd as people make it sound, honestly. I've seen worse plot stories. It's not like KH's story is like Batman villain Riddler's plots (most infamously the shit one in Hush). As I said before: if KH stopped at the first game it would be like:




The complaint of the side games sounds like coming from monetary concern more than quality concern. Especially since the economy took its huge fucking pitfall. People are being very conserving with their cash money.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 12, 2012)

I swear to God Joshua is the King Bishonen in this series.


----------



## Bender (Aug 12, 2012)

^

For real. Also Joshua is like a good aligned Kaworu from NGE.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 12, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



If Riku doesn't get armor in KH3 I'mma flip.




3. Frollo never says Hellfire.


----------



## Bender (Aug 12, 2012)

The uses of the word "hell" in KH3D was surprising however. The way Sam uses it and I forget when it was used again. 

Other then that it was pretty good.

Hopefully they included the armors capes like was shown in Kingdom Hearts Birth By Sleep secret trailer for KHII


----------



## Stunna (Aug 12, 2012)

They'd have no excuse to exclude the capes on a console.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 12, 2012)

4. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Xehanort's Heartless's death in KH1 makes no sense if he has Xehanort's memories.


----------



## Bender (Aug 12, 2012)

Stunna said:


> 4.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



True. Although, IIRC Nomura said that wherever Young Xehanort goes people of darkness follow him. That includes Xehanort, and Vanitas (Las Cite Cloches).


----------



## Castiel (Aug 13, 2012)

Just occured to me

THERE WAS NO CLOPIN 




Velocity said:


> DID SOMEONE MENTION LEA?



"Axel?  No the name's Lea. Got it memorized? "
"What are you doing here Axel?"
" I just said my name was-  FINE whatever, Axel "


----------



## Stunna (Aug 13, 2012)

It's better than nothing, as I'd wanted it in the games for years, but I feel like La Cite des Cloches would've been better in a console game.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 13, 2012)

5. The Drop system. Specifically, the mandatory dropping. It was easy to avoid because I stocked up on Drop-Me-Nots, but it was still unnecessarily annoying.


----------



## Bender (Aug 13, 2012)

@Stunna

Same 

After being screwed over by the drop feature in the Traverse Town first visit I bulked up on Drop-me-nots.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 14, 2012)

Nomura's plot twist is that Riku is one of the thirteen darknesses and guardian of light.

Trust that Riku in Pranksters Paradise will be relevant.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 14, 2012)

Well it would not be that surprising. Kairi is also a guardian of light and one of the princesses of heart that the lights must protect at the same time


----------



## Stunna (Aug 14, 2012)

I actually wouldn't like it if Riku was a Seeker of Darkness.


----------



## Bender (Aug 14, 2012)

@Stunna

Naw,I doubt it brosive. 

Something tells me that Terra is still lost in the darkness and Aqua, as well as Ventus are the only ones who are going to make the cut as the seven guardians of light.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 14, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _question_ 



Is it just a coincidence that young Xehanort looks like Terra even though Master Xehanort looks nothing like Terra as an adult before possessing him?


----------



## Bender (Aug 14, 2012)

@Stunna

Definitely a coincidence.


----------



## MossMan (Aug 15, 2012)

Just finished Traverse Town world with both Sora and Riku, then I decided to go to Prankster's Paradise without looking at the enemy combat level first, and got owned thoroughly by the native dream eaters...


----------



## Stunna (Aug 15, 2012)

They definitely upped the difficulty. I actually died a couple times on Beginner mode.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 16, 2012)

Well, since I've played the latest KH game I will commence with my traditional replay of the entire series again.


----------



## Firestormer (Aug 18, 2012)

Stunna said:


> 2.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



I 'd irl when I saw this scene. It was something I was expecting, but it really doesn't feel right at all.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 18, 2012)

I had a feeling they were going to do it, but I was hoping they would restrain themselves.

*Spoiler*: __ 



The Keyblade loses coolness the more people that have one, like the lightsabers in the Star Wars prequels. It's been understandable until now.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 18, 2012)

I liked the Keyblade more when it was a legendary item that only Sora, the chosen one, could use.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Aug 18, 2012)

Well it's not like the keyblade is wielded by thousands of people. It still takes a VERY special kind of person to even wield it. I see no problem with a couple of more keyblade wielders when there's still the fact that out of all of the many folks in the Kingdom Hearts series, there's still only a around a single dozen of keyblade users.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 18, 2012)

I like how the keyblade was dealt with actually.
It's more secret society than legendary, what's legendary are the keyblade of heart and X-blade.

These people who guard the realms ending up in two different factions and sparking battles that could disrupt all the worlds.
I like...


There were thousands of keyblade wielders...they wiped each other out, there's probably still a hundred of them spread out somewhere..


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 18, 2012)

Hey, at least there's only, like... 10 keyblade wielders. At the Keyblade Graveyard, you see that there used to be thousands of wielders.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 18, 2012)

I don't mind there being a handful of them.

*Spoiler*: __ 



I just don't like Axel Lea being one of them.



And I don't think it's necessary to add more than one or two more before the series is done. Now if there was a prequel taking place before BBS or something I wouldn't mind them coming out of the woo-ha.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 18, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Axel stuff_ 



I think it's actually pretty cool that Axel got one, even though it was mostly for fanservice. Axel always was someone with a very strong heart. The only part I don't like about him getting a keyblade is that it was seen coming a mile away. Can't wait to see how he wields it, though. Since the keyblade can change form, I hope he tries to use it like his chakrams.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 18, 2012)

IDGAF what haters day about Dream Eaters, they're awesome and cute at the same time while being useful imo. pek


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Aug 19, 2012)

Il be getting the game today with my Blue 3DS XL, so im wondering if the
game is hard when playing it on Proud Mode compare to other KH's?

Cause Im aiming to get the Secret Ending and it seems you need to play in
PROUD mode to get it. Im not really a hardcore player, im average so I wanna
know before I start the game later today ^^.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 19, 2012)

This shit comes out like in.. two days, right? 

Unless I missed the mark and it's already released...


----------



## Awesome (Aug 19, 2012)

Hijikata~Toushiro said:


> Il be getting the game today with my Blue 3DS XL, so im wondering if the
> game is hard when playing it on Proud Mode compare to other KH's?
> 
> Cause Im aiming to get the Secret Ending and it seems you need to play in
> ...



I found it to be the hardest KH game by a good margin.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Aug 19, 2012)

If your talking about the 3DS XL, it's released today in the US. So thats why I said im getting it today ^^. Wanted the WHite one though, but only Blue and Red one here.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 19, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> This shit comes out like in.. two days, right?
> 
> Unless I missed the mark and it's already released...



KH3D has been out for, like, 20 days.

The 3DS XL just came out today.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 20, 2012)

I've got some questions.


> Something that confuses me... where's Terra right now? The Nobody and Heartless of Terra-Xehanort were destroyed, recreating Master Xehanort... so where is he?





> Does anyone know how Ansem and Xemnas can coexist alongside Xehanort? If the game explained I forgot.





> How has Ventus not aged?


----------



## Bender (Aug 20, 2012)

@Shion

Bro you way past the date. 




@Stunna


*Spoiler*: __ 



Why does lea having a keyblade rub you the wrong way?


----------



## Stunna (Aug 20, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It's completely unnecessary. Lea was perfectly fine with his Chakrams. What's the point?


----------



## Stunna (Aug 20, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _A theory_ 



Does anyone think Xehanort will attempt to use Ventus as his thirteenth seeker of darkness since his shell of a body would make an easy vessel with his heart absent?


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 21, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I've got some questions.




*Spoiler*: __ 



To your first question, Terra is MIA right now. No one knows where he is or what he's doing, though some think it's safe to assume that he's one of the Thirteen Darknesses. Terra has his own body back now, since it's Old Xehanort that's been reformed, not Terranort, but we still don't know where Terra is.

To your second question, it's because of the time travel. Xehanort is the real Xehanort right now, having been reformed, but Ansem and Xemnas are from the past. They'll eventually have to return to the point in time they were taken from to let time flow on correctly, but until then they are able to co-exist with Xehanort.

To your third question, Ventus hasn't aged because Castle Oblivion works very... strangely. Also, hearts seemed to be related to physical growth/aging in the KH series. Ventus' heart isn't in his body right now, so his body is "sleeping", in a stasis.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 21, 2012)

Stunna said:


> *Spoiler*: _A theory_
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone think Xehanort will attempt to use Ventus as his thirteenth seeker of darkness since his shell of a body would make an easy vessel with his heart absent?




*Spoiler*: __ 



He's already been trying to do that. He's searched Castle Oblivion constantly trying to find where Ven is, but he just can't find him. Aqua is the one true master of Castle Oblivion and the only one that can find Ven.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 21, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



He has? I knew only Aqua could find him, but I didn't know/forgot Xehanort's been looking for him. 

Thank you for the answers.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 21, 2012)

Stunna said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, Xemnas was looking for him. There are many theories as to how he got the information/knew where to find Castle Oblivion/knew where to look for CO/etc., but the important part is that he did find CO and he did look for Ventus, and had no success.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 21, 2012)

Lea is a crappy name for a guy.


----------



## Badalight (Aug 21, 2012)

Is this game any good? KH2 was fun, but the story got too convoluted for me. Chain of memories was eh. 358/2 days was lame, I didn't play Birth by sleep but I hear it just further convoluted the story.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 21, 2012)

The story may confuse you but the game itself is pretty solid.



Stunna said:


> I've got some questions.



Terra is somewhat unknown, Xehanort should technically have his heart in his complete form.

Ansem and Xemnas you see in the game aren't the destroyed ones, it's Ansem and Xemnas before they were destroyed. Young Xehanort time travelled and pulled versions of himself out of time, meaning the Ansem and Xehanort you see are before Sora defeated them seemingly.

Your appearance is really based on your heart. The body's just more of a container that can be shaped and holds the heart. Notice how Braig and Saix physical eye colour has changed because of their connection to Xehanorts heart.



Stunna said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> It's completely unnecessary. Lea was perfectly fine with his Chakrams. What's the point?


To fulfill his promise to bring back Roxas and Xion. He probably also wants to save Isa too. Considering Roxas and Xion are connected to hearts, how is he going to fair in matters of the heart without a keyblade? He needs it, also the keyblade let's him open doors which is a better alternative than the corridors of darkness which will eventually consume him if he doesn't stop using them.




Stunna said:


> *Spoiler*: _A theory_
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone think Xehanort will attempt to use Ventus as his thirteenth seeker of darkness since his shell of a body would make an easy vessel with his heart absent?


I doubt it unless he plans to recomplete Ventus with Vanitas.
Ventus is his prodigy and he probably wants to take him back for his use. If worst comes to worse he can at least get a bootleg X-blade out of him and Vanitas.


Xehanort trained with Eraqus and is a master all the same, it really would not be a surprise if he actually knew what Caste of Oblivion really is. Wouldn't be surprised if now that he's back he just destroys the castle.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm so glad BBSV2 was cancelled, KH3D and an HD collection are enough until KH3 arrives.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 21, 2012)

Badalight said:


> Is this game any good? KH2 was fun, but the story got too convoluted for me. Chain of memories was eh. 358/2 days was lame, I didn't play Birth by sleep but I hear it just further convoluted the story.


Great graphics, soundtrack, and the gameplay is a blast, but if the series' habit of making the plot more and more convoluted is a big turn off, I'd skip this installment and pretty much the rest of the series.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 21, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Lea is a crappy name for a guy.


Bruce Lee disagrees.


ensoriki said:


> To fulfill his promise to bring back Roxas and Xion. He probably also wants to save Isa too. Considering Roxas and Xion are connected to hearts, how is he going to fair in matters of the heart without a keyblade?


We've got four other wielders ready who can handle hearts. He can help without one.


> He needs it, also the keyblade let's him open doors which is a better alternative than the corridors of darkness which will eventually consume him if he doesn't stop using them..


That's what his black coat is for.


----------



## Bender (Aug 21, 2012)

@Stunna

Just so you know, try not to respond to Unlosing Ranger too frequently. Most of his responses are bait, and trolling in this thread. 

On topic:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Lea was pure win this entire game. 




Also



*Spoiler*: __ 



Can't wait to see Kairi use the keyblade she used in KH II pek pek




By the way the response about Lea


*Spoiler*: __ 



Lea having a Keyblade is to make up for Terra being absent in the event he's one of Xehanort's 13.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 21, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, I was actually thinking that was probably the only reason.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 21, 2012)

Bender said:


> @Stunna
> 
> Just so you know, try not to respond to Unlosing Ranger too frequently. Most of his responses are bait, and trolling in this thread.



Pftttt. Can't ever accept the truth bender?
It is a crappy name for a guy because it's a girl's name.
May as well have called him Sue(how do you do?)
Sora is a girl's name.

I don't think the obvious shouldn't have to be pointed out they are terrible names.
Sora means sky you say?
So call him Sky it's a decent mans name.

Lea? Should have stuck with Axel.
We windup calling axel grass.
"Hey grass how ya doing?" "Oh fine I'm BEING MOWED."
What's that you say being mowed is something women do?
I have the right to complain if it's combined with all of the other stupid crap. I mean I could barely tolerate Sora, but lea brrrr.
Terrible name, Shit's a better name than that for a guy.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Aug 21, 2012)

Lea's not even really feminine to me IMO. It's not a mainstream name such as Jill or Heather. Not many people are really even gonna recognize it anyway.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 21, 2012)

Lea doesn't sound feminine to me. When I hear it I automatically picture a male.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 21, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Lea doesn't sound feminine to me. When I hear it I automatically picture a male.


You're trolling me, what are you British?
Lea
LE-Ah

Pffttt
Sora
sore-ah
soar-ah
Leia
Lay-ah

leela
Lee-lah

Xena
Xee-nah

Notice a theme going on with the a at the end?
Most girl names the a is given heavy importance no matter where they put it, but an a at the end is a sign of a girls name becuase of the "ah" sound
There are few names that are an exception to that rule and lea isn't one of them.

Joshua is and the only one that really blatantly springs to mind but it has a "ua" sound anyway meaning it's male.
I turn it into Josha and suddenly it's female. Josh-ah
You get me here or do I need to teach you guys about culture or some crap.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 21, 2012)

Lea is the exception. It's only feminine if it's pronounced "a". My middle name is Lee and it's pronounced just like Lea's. I also know a friend who's name is Lea and another who is Lee.

Shit tier trolling, UR. 2/10.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 21, 2012)

There's the problem, Einstein. You don't even know how to pronounce the name correctly.

1/10


----------



## Awesome (Aug 21, 2012)

Not sure if adbot

Not sure if dupe

Not sure if troll


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 21, 2012)

Awesome said:


> Lea is the exception. It's only feminine if it's pronounced "a". My middle name is Lee and it's pronounced just like Lea's. I also know a friend who's name is Lea and another who is Lee.
> 
> Shit tier trolling, UR. 2/10.


Actually it's still feminine with an uh at the end as well just not as much.
lea
le-uh
Should have called just called him lee.
There isn't a point naming a boy lea when you are just going to say lee anyway. Still as shitty name just for that.


Stunna said:


> There's the problem, Einstein. You don't even know how to pronounce the name correctly.
> 
> 1/10



multiple ways to say it, all shitty.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 21, 2012)

Not a shitty name, a shitty spelling.

Still shit tier, UR


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Aug 21, 2012)

Okay UR... You've done enough trolling for today.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 21, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> Okay UR... You've done enough trolling for today.


----------



## Bender (Aug 21, 2012)

Your trolling sucks so bad UR it isn't even funny.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 21, 2012)

Bender said:


> Your trolling sucks so bad UR it isn't even funny.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 21, 2012)

Ok NeoGaf we get it, your endless nitpicking for KH3D being inferior to BBS has reached it's point. You can stop focusing on it's bad sides and just enjoy the damned game for once.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 21, 2012)

The story was better in BBS by a damn good margin. Everything else is much better in KH3D though.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 21, 2012)

I like both stories (even though BBS's core story was a bit more fantastic i'll admit). But the KH thread on Gaf is just depressing, like KH3D violated everything they loved about BBS and treat the game game as if it's another Re:coded with new worlds. Not saying people aren't allowed to like BBS more but the constant "so yeah this/that *insert combat mechanics/story/etc here* that BBS had is gone from KH3D so i loath it now" is annoying cherry picking thats just up to personal preference.  KH3D is not perfect definitely, but it's still a very fun game at least imo.

But one things for sure, KH3D > COM.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 21, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Ok NeoGaf we get it, your endless nitpicking for KH3D being inferior to BBS has reached it's point. You can stop focusing on it's bad sides and just enjoy the damned game for once.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 22, 2012)

On a matter I care about do you think  will be present in KH3? (assuming it ever comes out)


----------



## Bender (Aug 22, 2012)

BBS's ending was pretty good. Although considering they were both bittersweet endings, I like 3D's since the cast actually gets to have a warm-hearted moment.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 22, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> But one things for sure, KH3D > COM.



This is debatable. I thoroughly enjoyed CoM, it was an amazing GBA game. And RE:CoM is downright fantastic.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi i have this game, me really like flowmotion.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Neogaf forums are filled with a bunch elitist ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


.


----------



## Bender (Aug 22, 2012)

^

UR's favorite type of crowd. 

Yeah I love flowmotion too. pek pek


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 22, 2012)

Bender said:


> ^
> 
> UR's favorite type of crowd.
> 
> Yeah I love flowmotion too. pek pek


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 22, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> This is debatable. I thoroughly enjoyed CoM, it was an amazing GBA game. And RE:CoM is downright fantastic.



Imo 3D wins for me since it has BBS battle system, optional bosses, and better level designs and i wasn't really a fan of COM's card combat, but yeah i'll agree it was a fun GBA game and Re: COM made it even better. Like playing Riku in 3D for once. 



Bender said:


> ^
> 
> UR's favorite type of crowd.
> 
> Yeah I love flowmotion too. pek pek



Same. I don't really care about how it "ruins platforming" since i like going nuts around areas without having to run from point A to B regularly.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 22, 2012)

Only thing that really disappointed me in terms of gameplay was the empty worlds and no challenging secret boss. Where's my Mysterious Figure level secret boss?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 22, 2012)

Thats been a norm since KH2 actually.  Well there is Julius, but yeah i would've liked a TWEWY secret boss since it would feel much more fitting to Traverse Town. And i'll admit the secret ending could've been a bit longer with more revelations added to it, like BBS's. 

Speaking of Secret Endings, what happened to using CGI for Secret endings? Back then i almost expected for BBS to have one and with the way they've been using in-game cutscenes it's like KH2 was to last one to have it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 22, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Thats been a norm since KH2 actually.  Well there is Julius, but yeah i would've liked a TWEWY secret boss since it would feel much more fitting to Traverse Town.



Sho would just end up handing your ass to you.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 22, 2012)

Julius? JULIUS?

That friend wasn't any harder than the end bosses for me. I want a hard secret boss.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 22, 2012)

We should get Prime Terranort dual-wielding keyblades with oversized Guardian as a secret boss.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 22, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Sho would just end up handing your ass to you.



lol zetta no. 

Hopefully there's a FM that'll add more content closer to KH2's than BBS. It'll never happen i know.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 22, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Speaking of Secret Endings, what happened to using CGI for Secret endings? Back then i almost expected for BBS to have one and with the way they've been using in-game cutscenes it's like KH2 was to last one to have it.


There hasn't been a Secret Ending as epic as Birth by Sleep though. KH3 will definitely have one.

Phantom Blot as a secret boss ftw.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 22, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> lol zetta no.
> 
> Hopefully there's a FM that'll add more content closer to KH2's than BBS. It'll never happen i know.



Sho taboo form suped up on darkness.
Tell me how that would go


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 23, 2012)

Stunna said:


> There hasn't been a Secret Ending as epic as Birth by Sleep though. KH3 will definitely have one.
> 
> Phantom Blot as a secret boss ftw.



Phantom Blot secret boss.  It could be a cool non-canon sidequest where the Phantom Blot steals King Mickey's heart.

Teammates for the battle would be King Mickey and Oswald. It'd be one of those massive "battleship" fights, ie. final boss fights in KH1 and KH2. The final final fight would be inside Phantom Blot. You'd find King Mickey's heart, and right before your retrieve it, Phantom Blot imbues all its essence and darkness into it, and the resulting creature is what you fight. I'm thinking it might look like an Anti-Form Mickey (ie. the way Anti-Form Sora looks), but more monstrous and bigger.

-ja and -za level spells, and it dual wields the Oblivion and Oathkeeper, both being deformed from the sheer amount of darkness.

Yes, a guy can dream...



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Sho taboo form suped up on darkness.
> Tell me how that would go



Best boss fight ever x 1000000


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 23, 2012)

Meanwhile, I'm finally focusing on KH3D now after playing New Vegas to death for the 4th time. In Prankster's Paradise with Riku right now, I've been grinding in the first and second areas (Monstro: Mouth and Monstro: Gut, I believe). Recommended level for the world is 18, and Riku is level 26 right now.  Sora isn't too far behind either. I beat The Grid with Sora already, but got him to level 22 before switching back to Riku. I'll do Prankster's Paradise with Riku and then with Sora. 

Playing on Proud mode as well.


----------



## Bender (Aug 23, 2012)

@Stunna

  



@ Death-Kun

I'm having a bitch trying to win the fourth Dream Eater tournament cup.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 23, 2012)

I haven't even done anything with portals or flick rush or any of that stuff, I should though.


----------



## Bender (Aug 23, 2012)

Hey guys- (those who finished the games I mean) btw...now that we know that know that


*Spoiler*: __ 



Isa is one of the containers of Xehanort's heart, don't you feel sorry as hell for the dude? In KH 358/2 Days and KH II after defeat he's always lamenting about where his heart is. Now with 3D I guess now we know what he meant. He spent all that time trying to resist Xehanort's control until he finally became apart of him. 




Shit is sad as hell.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 23, 2012)

I was always at least 3 levels below the recommendation in 3D lmao


----------



## Bender (Aug 23, 2012)

^

@Stunna

lol are you serious. Damn that's gutsy bro. I was only one level below.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 23, 2012)

I didn't have time to grind--I was on a time limit.


----------



## Bender (Aug 23, 2012)

@Stunna

Whaddya mean? 

Once 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sora falls to sleep the drop system is dead bro




At TWTNW I made sure to kill every single Dream Eater that I came across.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 23, 2012)

I don't own a 3DS or the game, I borrowed them from my step-sister for a weekend.


----------



## Bender (Aug 23, 2012)

@Stunna

Ah, I see. That's quite the nice sis you got buddy. I gave my sis a fucking migraine anytime I asked to use her gameboy when were kids. 

How long until you get a DS of your own?


----------



## Stunna (Aug 23, 2012)

lol never. I had zero interest in the system until 3D was announced. Now that I've played it I no longer have a need for one. Until they're super cheap anyway.


----------



## Bender (Aug 23, 2012)

@Stunna

Look on Amazon. The prices for consoles, handhelds and etc are beautiful.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 23, 2012)

Are you still really sure that there aren't any 3DS titles that interest you? Stunna? There's already some neat games coming out for it.


----------



## Bender (Aug 23, 2012)

@Stunna

From what I hear, a Persona game is gonna be on the 3DS.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 23, 2012)

Interest re-piqued.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 23, 2012)

Source? :amazed


----------



## Bender (Aug 23, 2012)

Here:



Persona title hasn't been announced yet.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 23, 2012)

Shouldn't freeing Aqua and Ventus be stupid easy?

And is Roxas going to be able to become his own person?


----------



## Bender (Aug 23, 2012)

@Stunna

First, Aqua has to be found since she's the only one who can open the room where he's kept in. Also extracting Ven's heart from Sora sounds pretty tricky. I don't think just anyone could do it. I mean Riku could probably do it since he's a Keyblade Master. Like in BBS, Xehanort's misdeeds fucks over someone from being a Keyblade Master. Dude is such a major cunt.  Although unlike Terra, Sora isn't the least bit rattled by not being a master.  He has his own ways of being one.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 24, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Shouldn't freeing Aqua and Ventus be stupid easy?
> 
> And is Roxas going to be able to become his own person?



Finding Aqua in the RoD might be a bit tricky. The RoD is huge, much bigger than the Realm of Light. Though I'm pretty sure Yen Sid has been hard at work trying to find her exact whereabouts. And also, when they find Aqua, they'll also find Ansem. Ventus is stupid easy once you find Aqua. When they reconnect with Ventus, Ventus' heart will probably fly out of Sora's chest and back into Ventus, and then he'll be awake again.

Roxas might be able to become his own person. Remember, Nobodies will eventually regrow their own hearts. If Roxas comes back, he'll be able to grow his own heart, though I'm not sure how he'll retain his appearance if he doesn't have Ventus' heart inside him.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 24, 2012)

How can Roxas be his own person? If he leaves Sora, that makes him incomplete, and what about Namine, who has already fused with kairi? does she leave too?


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 24, 2012)

It's called Nomura magic.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 24, 2012)

That's the best kind. 

Seriously though, correct me if I'm wrong, but didn't DiZ and Riku only need Roxas to speed up Sora's awakening process? He operated just fine without his Nobody in the latter end of Kingdom Hearts and in Chain of Memories. Same goes for Namine and Kairi.

Xion, though...


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 24, 2012)

Nah, Roxas needed to reunite with Sora in order for Sora to be complete again and wake up. It was necessary, it wasn't a matter of the process speeding up.

Xion is just a clusterfuck of wut, though I see Even possibly going to lengths to try and bring her back if asked to. He was in charge of the Replica Program, after all. Xion is his creation. She'd need to be made in a way where she just won't leech off of Sora's power, though. But her memories still exist inside Sora, so it's possible to bring her back.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 24, 2012)

Why did he have to be "complete" to wake up? What was lost in Roxas that he didn't have?


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 24, 2012)

Roxas "technically" had Sora's body, as well as half of his power. Also, Xion was sapping Sora's power and his memories away from him at the same time Namine was trying to put them back together. So, when Roxas defeats Xion for good, Roxas now holds everything that Xion was leeching from Sora. Sora needed his body, the other half of his power and the rest of his memories in order to wake up.


----------



## Bender (Aug 24, 2012)

@Death-kun

Damn me using my IPhone ATM. I wanted to post the Futurama vid "magic. Got it."

On another note, Roxas is technically Ventus isnt he? Roxas's heart n etc seems like Ven's
Person. The only nobody that deserves their own person is Namine. Also the replica Xion.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 24, 2012)

Bender said:


> On another note, Roxas is technically Ventus isnt he? Roxas's heart n etc seems like Ven's
> Person. The only nobody that deserves their own person is Namine. Also the replica Xion.



Not exactly. Roxas only looks like Ventus because he had Ventus' heart inside him (which, technically, didn't make him a Nobody at all. He had Sora's body and Ventus' heart, so he actually was a complete person). But Roxas has his own feelings, power and memories. He's a separate person from Ventus. Just because Vanitas looks like Sora due to Sora having filled the gap in Ventus' heart and Vanitas' heart mirroring that filled-in gap doesn't mean that Vanitas is technically Sora. Same concept. They all have their own individual memories and are their own persons, even if some of them happen to share appearances.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 25, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> I'm so glad BBSV2 was cancelled?.



Was that confirmed to be a real game?


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 25, 2012)

Just got to Country of the Musketeers with Riku.  Haven't touched down there with Sora yet, but they've both completed Traverse Town for the second time and they're both at level 29. I'm probably gonna end up grinding them both to level 35 while in CotM.

Last thing I did was beat Lord Kyroo, that knightly frog Dream Eater that jumps between La Cite des Cloches (Riku), Prankster's Paradise (Sora) and Symphony of Sorcery (Riku). I'm glad I beat him before he jumped to Symphony of Sorcery, since I haven't been there yet. Beat him and got the Lord Kyroo recipe, I'll make one eventually.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 25, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Another question_ 



What was up with the Riku Replica appearing within Monstro? Seemed pretty random.


----------



## Bender (Aug 25, 2012)

@ANS

BBS Vol.2 wasn't canceled it was just put after KH III. I'm sure how great the rage would be if BBS came before KH III. I'm betting judging by BBS Final Mix secret, SECRET ending that BBS 2 would cover Kairi's Keyblade training.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 25, 2012)

What's the story behind BBS Vol.II?


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 25, 2012)

BbS V2 doesn't exist. It was hinted at because of a random, obscure message at the end of one of the games. Nomura himself said that the message meant nothing (I believe the message was something about "reconnecting") and that BbS V2 doesn't exist.

There was never a story behind it.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 25, 2012)

I didn't know.. 

People just started talking about something is never heard of.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 25, 2012)

I wonder why he would make an ending of something i never fully planned about. Maybe for the lulz?  Some people took the cancellation as if it's because of KH3D's development when in i'm pretty sure it was the "mystery title" that got it's plug pulled off in favor of KH3D.


----------



## Not Sure (Aug 25, 2012)

Stunna said:


> *Spoiler*: _Another question_
> 
> 
> 
> What was up with the Riku Replica appearing within Monstro? Seemed pretty random.



I thought it was Riku-Ansem. It also could have been a dream of the past like the entirety of Monstro/Prankster Paradise.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 25, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> I wonder why he would make an ending of something i never fully planned about. Maybe for the lulz?



Pretty much. Nomura just throws in obscure, psuedo-deep messages into the ending and credits of KH games for the lulz and then does what he wants with it, whether it's actually something or nothing at all.

Hell, the first Kingdom Hearts wasn't even planned to have a sequel.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 25, 2012)

Nomura just puts in random shit and then makes stuff out of it later. He even said this himself


----------



## Stunna (Aug 25, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Hell, the first Kingdom Hearts wasn't even planned to have a sequel.


What.**


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 25, 2012)

lol source? KH1 FM even had a secret ending with Riku vs Roxas.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 25, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> lol source? KH1 FM even had a secret ending with Riku vs Roxas.



Final mix not KH1 


Awesome said:


> Nomura just puts in random shit and then makes stuff out of it later. He even said this himself



Seems about right he's thrown just about every cliche that can be thrown in.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 25, 2012)

KH1 had a secret ending in _Another Side, Another Story. _


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 25, 2012)

Stunna said:


> KH1 had a secret ending in _Another Side, Another Story. _


Games never have a sequel planned when they first start Another Side, Another story is just a small snip so they can tie it in if they could do one.
The best example would be final fantasy 1.


----------



## Bender (Aug 25, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Hell, the first Kingdom Hearts wasn't even planned to have a sequel.



What?

Dude, KH1 was always intended to have a sequel. The secret ending wasn't for shits and giggles.

Also Birth by sleep vol.2 does seem like it'll inevitably happen. Just not before KH III.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 25, 2012)

What's eveyone favorite KH game?


----------



## Bender (Aug 25, 2012)

^

KH 3D so far. 

Excellent dialogue

story-telling

The World Ends With You chars better substitute for FF chars

9.5/10


----------



## Stunna (Aug 25, 2012)

Kingdom Hearts w/nostalgia goggles, Kingdom Hearts II w/o.


----------



## Bender (Aug 25, 2012)

^

Yeah.

Btw is it possible to buy KH II on the PSN store? 

I'm anxious to play it again. 

I could purchase it on amazon but we all know how prices on it can sometimes be ridiculously absurd.


----------



## Not Sure (Aug 25, 2012)

Bender said:


> ^
> 
> Yeah.
> 
> ...



Unfortunately, T^T No. 

If you want to buy it for a cheaper price then try Glyde, they always seem to have good deals.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 26, 2012)

Awesome said:


> Nomura just puts in random shit and then makes stuff out of it later. He even said this himself



Exactly. 



Stunna said:


> What.**



Yup.



Asakuna no Senju said:


> lol source? KH1 FM even had a secret ending with Riku vs Roxas.



When KH was initially finished Nomura hadn't planned on a sequel whatsoever. He left the game somewhat open-ended. He made the game so that it ended in a way where things still felt "complete" if he decided not to make a sequel.



Bender said:


> What?
> 
> Dude, KH1 was always intended to have a sequel. The secret ending wasn't for shits and giggles.
> 
> Also Birth by sleep vol.2 does seem like it'll inevitably happen. Just not before KH III.



No, it wasn't. And yes, Nomura said himself that the secret ending was, initially, just for shits and giggles. At the time, it was a teaser that meant absolutely _nothing_, because at the time he hadn't planned on a sequel whatsoever. Just like how, as we've stated before, Nomura puts in random shit for the hell of it.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 26, 2012)

I'd be willing to believe it, as I've thought so at times myself, but surely there's a source?


----------



## Bender (Aug 26, 2012)

As stunna said. Yeah, where's the source for this Death-Kun?

Not that I'm trying to insult you or anything but don't ya think you're being a bit too cynical? I swear that's what happens when we let UR troll in this thread. He infects people with his ignoramic logic.


----------



## Bender (Aug 26, 2012)

Ah, I think I found it.







> *---When did KHII's development officially start?
> * *Nomura:* In the previous game, I inserted a secret movie in hopes of creating a sequel, but to actually pull it off, KHII had a number of hurdles that I had to clear first. Like our wish "to give Mickey more spotlight", we had to wait until Disney allowed that and once it's settled, then we could finally talk about KHII's development.



That's not really "not planning for a sequel but trying to re-interest the studio which green-lights you for getting permission. Considering how win his shit is,  I doubt Disney would screw the pooch on anything Nomura has planned.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 26, 2012)

*"In hopes of creating a sequel"*


----------



## Bender (Aug 26, 2012)

^
@Unlosing Ranger

You're on a fail-a-thon you know that? 



> *We had to wait until Disney allowed that and once it's settled, then we could finally talk about KHII's development.*



"hoped to", meaning he wanted to get it done but there were a number of prerequisites to getting it done.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 26, 2012)

Annoying Meowth Sensei said:


> What's eveyone favorite KH game?



What Bender said. KH3D followed by KH2 & BBS. 

Though i'd give it an 8.7/10 for me since KH titles imo have yet to reach a 9/above score for me even though i love them (sans Re:coded).



> The World Ends With You chars better substitute for FF chars



Screw the reviewer who docked points down the game for not having a wet dream over FF characters on screen. One of the most retarded complaints ever.


----------



## Bender (Aug 26, 2012)

@UR

Thus, he wanted it done. That's the point I'm getting across tweeny brain.  

Also lol @ using wiki. There are Nomura interviews all over the net. Search for those. Of course I doubt you'd want to considering how you get a hard on failing to properly make a good point on anything.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 26, 2012)

Ah come on UR, you know KH is calling your name time from time again. I mean why else would you be bothered to respond to KH related threads? 

Aqua: An unbreakable connection!


----------



## Bender (Aug 26, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Aqua: An unbreakable connection!



  

UR loves KH he just doesn't want to admit that he quit playing it because he sucks at playing the game.  Probably lost to a measly foe on critical mode and refuses to play it as a result.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 26, 2012)

More like it's boring me to sleep.
I'm more of a fan of Tales of than anything else.
I just want square to stop fucking because they can actually make good games.
Games with a damned point.
Think TWEWY was the last one they did.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 26, 2012)

Bender said:


> UR loves KH he just doesn't want to admit that he quit playing it because he sucks at playing the game.  Probably lost to a measly foe on critical mode and refuses to play it as a result.



I wouldn't be surprised if he fangasmed over KH3D just for TWEWY, in fact that could be one of the probable causes of why he seemed to interested to bother talking about KH over here. Agter all, one could definitely imagine how he'd react if Shibuya was a playable world.


----------



## Bender (Aug 26, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if he fangasmed over KH3D just for TWEWY, in fact that could be one of the probable causes of why he seemed to interested to bother talking about KH over here. Agter all, one could definitely imagine how he'd react if Shibuya was a playable world.



   

Real talk bro.



> I'm more of a fan of Tales of than anything else.



OMG  I'm surprised someone with your obnoxiousness knows of something like Tales.  

The only Tales that comes across as awe worthy is Tales of the Abyss. The whole Score shit is a much better version of FF VII lifestream crap. Tales of Symphonia was kind of mediocre for me although still worth a browse. I'd be with it once and once only. Tales of the abyss more than five times.




> I just want square to stop fucking because they can actually make good games.



The KH games are one of its best. Also the KH franchise has become SE's flag ship series and scored exceptional gaming reviews globally. They haven't come up with new games because they're catering to the on-going games which there are prominent fans. That would be FF and KH. 



> Games with a damned point.



*Translation:* Games that I'm able to understand. 

As I said not too long ago, my 12 year old cousin is able to understand KH. I can't believe you're going to let a 12 year old kick your ass in comprehension dude.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 26, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if he fangasmed over KH3D just for TWEWY, in fact that could be one of the probable causes of why he seemed to interested to bother talking about KH over here. Agter all, one could definitely imagine how he'd react if Shibuya was a playable world.



TWEWY isn't important enough in the game for that.
[YOUTUBE]wXHSyqbo5ic[/YOUTUBE]
KH sequels had their chance to be good, failed at it.
It got to caught up in darkness and light and other bullshit. 
Ended up losing sight of the actual story trading it in for a stale franchise in which they just throw whatever in there to make it last longer. 
Kinda like FF is right now with XIII-3.
Oh the story ended perfectly fine... NOT time traveling BS so we can extend it for monies and so we make use of this engine we threw money at like idiots.


I mean the only game that could have brought something new to square will never exist and I have a feeling if it does it will end up sucking anyway despite how it looked pretty.
Versus probably has an ugly interior one that reminds one of a retarded cthulhu.
Breaks my heart.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 26, 2012)

Bender said:


> *Translation:* Games that I'm able to understand.
> 
> As I said not too long ago, my 12 year old cousin is able to understand KH. I can't believe you're going to let a 12 year old kick your ass in comprehension dude.



Okay bender give me at least one important element in all of the sequels that wasn't done in KH and no I'm not talking about time travel dreams or that bullcrap.
Talking about lessons here.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 26, 2012)

Just a little question for you, UR. Have you played KH2 and BBS?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 26, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Just a little question for you, UR. Have you played KH2 and BBS?



[YOUTUBE]BQ4nTWKW0G8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## Hydro Spiral (Aug 26, 2012)

Annoying Meowth Sensei said:


> What's eveyone favorite KH game?


A tie between KH2 and Re: Coded right now.

I would say KH2 if the game had extra content and stuff for me to play around with post-game the way that Re: Coded did. The battle system for Re: Coded was also a bit more fun, due to the advancements and whatnot. 

Oh, but the Gummi Ship sections from KH2 are badass 

I've only played the demo for 3d, but I do like it a-lot. Won't really judge until I play the whole thing


----------



## Reyes (Aug 26, 2012)

Just stop this already!!!!!!


----------



## Stunna (Aug 26, 2012)

...

Stop _what?_


----------



## Bender (Aug 26, 2012)

My bad about the absence people. I went to see the movie "Premium Rush". It's fucking awesome. 




Unlosing Ranger said:


> TWEWY isn't important enough in the game for that.



Eh, I wouldn't be so sure. TWEWY cast (Joshua in particular) addressed some important elements of the story concerning the worlds.



> [YOUTUBE]wXHSyqbo5ic[/YOUTUBE]
> KH sequels had their chance to be good, failed at it.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q9AWRH30bT8[/YOUTUBE]

High rated reviews of the games, excellent sales, an a very dedicated highly intellectual fandom says otherwise; contrary to that inane biased consensus of yours.



> It got to caught up in darkness and light and other bullshit.



........You..do you even know what you're talking about? No you don't. 

Hell you even destroyed the argument you're weighing on the KH series. 



> KH sequels had their chance to be good, failed at it.



The "darkness and light and other bullshit" you're munching on KH for was what it was about in the first place. IIRC Star Wars labors on the endlessly tiring formula of "resisting the darkside" Jedi's ftw and yet it manages to have a coherent fanbase. But the popularity difference in the two is that KH's has more colorful elements and uses sources as guest stars which attract different audiences. In addition, KH manages to paint the same atmosphere which the original characters creates for Disney characters (who are unfamiliar to the anime-centric story portrayed) and Final Fantasy characters. 




> Ended up losing sight of the actual story trading it in for a stale franchise in which they just throw whatever in there to make it last longer.



Again...quit pushing your thoughtless, bias opinions on other people. Do you enjoy not making sense in your arguments or you have masochistic thrill in being disproved by your ill non-substance posts?  Nomura had scripted out nearly every facet of the series. 





> Kinda like FF is right now with XIII-3.



FF and XIII-3 are two different continuities. FF XIII is suck and fail. There's an innumerable amount of people that actually agree to this (unlike your viewpoint).



> Oh the story ended perfectly fine... NOT time traveling BS so we can extend it for monies and so we make use of this engine we threw money at like idiots.



So your problem is the time-traveling plot element? Cry me a river. DBZ had time-traveling involved in the eponymous Cell saga and yet it got the best reviews. Hell it's one of the favorite sagas of most DB fans. Also what? the time-traveling was thrown in to gain money? What kind of idiotic conclusion is that? KH franchise was a rich franchise regardless of the usage of time-travel. Heck it was used in KH II in the monochrome world and you don't hear people bitching about it.



> kay bender give me at least one important element in all of the sequels that wasn't done in KH and no I'm not talking about time travel dreams or that bullcrap.



Why should I bother when you're as hard-headed as you are? 

Fine. The element of Keyblade. Since a sequel would have been unnecessary like the "time travel and bullshit" you spew you should answer me this: why did King Triton call the Keyblade bearer a bringing of chaos and etc? He didn't just say that for the hell of it there was an origin of that remark. KH BBS and most of Xehanort's ramblings explores that.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 27, 2012)

Bender said:


> a very dedicated highly intellectual fandom says otherwise



Gonna stop you right there, because a large chunk of the KH fanbase is downright moronic at best, let alone "highly intellectual". You cannot say with a straight face that the KH fanbase is highly intellectual. If you can, I don't want to know what you're smoking.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 27, 2012)

I      do


----------



## Bender (Aug 27, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Gonna stop you right there, because a large chunk of the KH fanbase is downright moronic at best, let alone "highly intellectual".



Which fanbase have you been talking to bro?



> You cannot say with a straight face that the KH fanbase is highly intellectual. If you can, I don't want to know what you're smoking.



The KH base that I talk to on a daily basis is located on tvtropes (whom I consider the pinnacle of rational). I have yet to speak to any idiotic KH fans that are anything but sensible at times.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 27, 2012)

Bender said:


> Which fanbase have you been talking to bro?
> 
> The KH base that I talk to on a daily basis is located on tvtropes (whom I consider the pinnacle of rational). I have yet to speak to any idiotic KH fans that are anything but sensible at times.



People outside the little circle you've put yourself in.

That's like me going to a fancy restaurant and ordering the finest steak money can buy and then saying "Wow, all beef must be this good!"


----------



## Bender (Aug 27, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> People outside the little circle you've put yourself in.



Okay, here's the thing though compadre: just because the majority of the KH people you've talked to are absurd doesn't mean all of them are.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 27, 2012)

Bender said:


> Okay, here's the thing though compadre: just because the majority of the KH people you've talked to are absurd doesn't mean all of them are.



Okay, here's the thing though compadre: just because the majority of the KH people you've talked to aren't absurd doesn't that mean all of them aren't.


And with that, I think we can put that part of the "discussion" to rest.


----------



## Bender (Aug 27, 2012)

@Death-Kun

Dude you are being cynical as hell as of late.


And to put my last two cents on the discussion, if there were any ridiculous KH people on tvtropes they'd stand out like a sore thumb.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 27, 2012)

I don't really find myself to be cynical. I did not state the entire KH fanbase was moronic and shitty, rather a large chunk of it. A large chunk, I believe, usually means anything from 33% to about 66%. Though this is just my opinion, I can't expect you to know what I think a large chunk is. Which is in severe contrast to your statement of the entire (implied) KH fanbase being rational and highly intellectual. That is simply not the case.

But, the discussion is over anyway.


Anyways, I haven't progressed in KH3D in a few days. Last thing I did was beat Lord Kyroo and get to the Country of the Musketeers with Riku and Sora, as I said before. I might play some more today if college, Fallout and the fiancee leave me any time at the end of the day.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 27, 2012)

Welp, I'm pretty late with this one, but I just got a 3DS. Which means I will be purchasing Dream Drop Distance at some point in the near future. I've actually done a good job steering clear of online spoilers, so I don't know what to expect, gameplay or story-wise.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 27, 2012)

Bender said:


> Eh, I wouldn't be so sure. TWEWY cast (Joshua in particular) addressed some important elements of the story concerning the worlds.
> *Joshua being Joshua, he already knew of other worlds*
> 
> 
> ...


word thingys bolded.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 27, 2012)

Even if Time Travel wasn't added you would probably find something else to criticize something extending the story line, would you?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 27, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Even if Time Travel wasn't added you would probably find something else to criticize something extending the story line, would you?



Recoded nuff said.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 28, 2012)

One of the only things i can definitely agree with you on. Besides the secret ending.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 28, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> One of the only things i can definitely agree with you on. Besides the secret ending.



Recoded is just the worst offender.
Just don't like most games that can be summed up in 1-3 paragraphs.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Aug 28, 2012)

Pfft. Re: Coded was fun 

Story-wise it was kinda weak, but the gameplay was fine..And aside from that, it sets up the stage for this game (KH3D).

Now, 358/2 on the other hand...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 28, 2012)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Pfft. Re: Coded was fun
> 
> Story-wise it was kinda weak, but the gameplay was fine..And aside from that, it sets up the stage for this game (KH3D).
> 
> Now, 358/2 on the other hand...



Ahh 358/2 another pointless game.
Kh2 did everything already and conveyed it.

Recoded didn't need to be done to set it up.
Just like rechained didn't need to be done for KH2 even though it had more of a point. You could still understand KH2 just fine without rechained.

3D was pointless in the whole keyblade master aspect.
I mean who gives a damn? Sora did far better than previous keyblade masters why do you even need the title if you're stronger than most of everyone? KH2 covered the whole growth aspect why do it again?
That leaves the rest of 3D made pointless.
I say cut the fat.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 28, 2012)

358/2 days had a better story than Re:coded but inferior gameplay (it was still fun thought imo and i liked Xion along with multiplayer).



> *3D was pointless* in the whole keyblade master aspect.
> *I mean who gives a damn?* Sora did far better than previous keyblade masters *why do you even need the title if you're stronger than most of everyone?* *KH2 covered the whole growth aspect why do it again?*
> That leaves the rest of 3D made pointless.
> I say cut the fat.



1. lolno.

2. Umm, anyone else but you?   

3. Because he's not and considering this time Sora had to 
*Spoiler*: __ 



face Xemnas, the guy who Sora needed help with Riku to defeat him post-KH absorption for the final battle, to which this case in 3D he was severely damaged to the point of sinking into the darkest abyss after facing him again in his normal attire. Master Xehanort, the mastermind who's concocted 13 darknesses that aren't something to snuff at. Young Xehanort, and Ansem SoD (since his 2nd form was a bitch to kill). *All four norts* including the 13 darknesses are not a cake walk for Sora to handle alone considering he's going to need a hell of a lot more help this time especially if we take into account that Xemnas in KH3D alone pushed him to the edge. 



Read the story carefully before claiming whats useless and what isn't. 



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Recoded didn't need to be done to set it up.
> *Just like rechained didn't need to be done for KH2* even though it had more of a point. You could still understand KH2 just fine without rechained.


----------



## Bender (Aug 28, 2012)

@Unlosing Ranger



There are no words that can describe how unbelievably narrow-minded your view is.  Heck, because you're so caught up in your bizarro pseudo intellect you can't even comprehend how stupid the shit it is you're saying.



> Joshua being Joshua, he already knew of other worlds



What the fuck does that even mean? This is the first example of you not knowing or doing your homework. That in no way is discrediting to the KH verse's  universal laws or what has already transpired. KH 3D being a build for KH III it's beneficial in what's for the next numbered game. Try again.




> It wasn't the only thing it was about



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_n5E7feJHw0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

To people who dickride the SW franchise maybe. To other people who are tired of George Lucas no. 



> If you think that was all that starwars was about I feel sorry for you





Nor does anyone else care about the asinine explanation you have.

Your long-winded bogus explanation of SW (even with the inclusion of the "expanded universe") makes me heave. Much of what is central to KH's plot doesn't EU their shit to justify things. Also it's creator actually has more credibility than Lucas (not mention other trilogy makers Nolan, Peter Jackson) SW garbage bombarded by trafficked crap from the fandom.



> Square is going down the drain quality wise because of BS like this, I didn't think I would have to say that right out.



I know you're getting too off on this off-topic talk but...what the fuck does this have ANYTHING to do with the KH talk?



> Throwing out a generic plot element to extend a story further than it should be, so yes.



Again you're saying stupid shit and acting like an idiot. How the hell do you come to this conclusion? How? How the heck do you think anything you've said makes sense?! All you've been using is troll logic 101 for the last hundred pages. You can't back up a single damn explanation you've used. All it's been is conjecture this..conjecture that. There hasn't been single usage of facts in justifying your argument. It was "hoped" by Nomura to make a sequel, there were plenty of signs of their being more to "keyblade" wielded by Sora in KH 1 and more from KH II. None of it spells out "extending the plot". You fail to prove your point once again.



> And yet BBS didn't actually answer the true origins it mostly repeated everything done in KH, it talked about keyblade wars



Dear god, a table would make a better argument than you. Nomura answered what happened in the Keyblade war, and it was explained about what happened in the Keyblade wars. Triton's talk of the keyblade's destructive potential was that war itself. We would not have known about that had it been for BBS.



> , *which I'm sure will be a prequel that is made before KH3*. I wouldn't be surprised if KH3 had sora waking from a coma at the end.



And once again that's more of your conjecture than actual factual information. It's stupid and only cements your status as a troll who lacks the ability to construct a genuine argument.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 28, 2012)

I stopped taking him seriously when he out Re:com =/= unneeded in the same sentence.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 28, 2012)

People be so mad

I guess I'll get in on this. CoM isn't needed to understand KH2, but it helps explain stuff. The stuff it mainly helps to explain is where the rest of Organization *13* was (probably the most important), who's Namine, why was Sora, Donald and Goofy sleeping, and why was Riku wearing a black cloak. It also helps us understand how Riku and Mickey found their way out of the RoD. That's mostly it. Get over it. It's a bridge game, but it isn't needed to understand and play KH2. Just because it wasn't of the utmost necessity doesn't mean it wasn't important or didn't add a lot the plot. You people seem to think necessity = quality.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 28, 2012)

> People be so mad







> I guess I'll get in on this. CoM isn't needed to understand KH2, but it helps explain stuff. The stuff it mainly helps to explain is where the rest of Organization 13 was (probably the most important), who's Namine, why was Sora, Donald and Goofy sleeping, and why was Riku wearing a black cloak. It also helps us understand how Riku and Mickey found their way out of the RoD. That's mostly it. Get over it. It's a bridge game, but it isn't needed to understand and play KH2. Just because it wasn't of the utmost necessity doesn't mean it wasn't important or didn't add a lot the plot. You people seem to think necessity = quality.



I'll have to disagree with some points here. Yes it did explain the stuff you cited but i feel it was needed imo since i was confused as hell with playing KH2 for the first time. It was like "who are those black coat guys? Why are they named Org.XIII if i only see several? Who's that girl dressed in white and how does she have Sora contained in a pod along with Donald and Goofy sleeping in different pods? What happened during the end in KH1 where Sora, Donald and Goofy were running through plains? What happened to Riku before fighting Roxas?". I feel COM did an swell job at connecting KH1 and KH2 together to make sense and feel necessary. 

Just my two sense.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 28, 2012)

Hell, you can even play BbS without having played the other games. You'll just wonder who those kids are on the Destiny Islands and why they're important, as well a few other minor things. but you don't even need to play the other KH games to _understand_ BbS. 

They're all necessary when put together in the grand scheme of things, to understand the overall plot, but do you need to play a certain KH game to understand another certain KH game? Before, not usually, but for and after 3D, yes, because all the characters are now recurring characters and everything is starting to merge into one conclusive part of the plot where Xehanort will finally meet his end.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 28, 2012)

Of course BbS can be played 1st, it's a prequel.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 28, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> I'll have to disagree with some points here. Yes it did explain the stuff you cited but i feel it was needed imo since i was confused as hell with playing KH2 for the first time. It was like "who are those black coat guys? Why are they named Org.XIII if i only see several? Who's that girl dressed in white and how does she have Sora contained in a pod along with Donald and Goofy sleeping in different pods? What happened during the end in KH1 where Sora, Donald and Goofy were running through plains? What happened to Riku before fighting Roxas?". I feel COM did an swell job at connecting KH1 and KH2 together to make sense and feel necessary.
> 
> Just my two sense.



I already pointed out all of those incongruities except for the running through the plains bit. You may wonder about all of that, but you can still understand KH2's story just fine even with those questions in your head. They'll bug you, but hey, everyone has questions concerning things they don't understand in KH. People are still confused even after they finish the game. That's just the way Nomura decides to write it. Whereas you won't understand who anyone is or what the hell is happening if you decide to play KH2 without playing KH1. I find the "what happened to Riku before fighting Roxas" bit to be mostly unimportant, as there wasn't much he did in CoM that was needed to understand his actions in KH2. His involvement and development in CoM was mostly attributed to fighting his inner demons with the help of Mickey. the only thing to wonder about Riku in KH2, concerning CoM, is where he got the Way to the Dawn keyblade.

CoM is one of my favorite KH games, but it wasn't as necessary as, say, KH1 or KH2 in the grand scheme of things. It was a self-contained plot meant to develop the overall plot, and was therefore not wholly important in understanding the entirety of KH2.



Stunna said:


> Of course BbS can be played 1st, it's a prequel.



It's also a self-contained plot, like CoM is. You can even play and understand Days, to an extent, without having played the other games.





But anyway, this whole post is my opinion. Make of it what you will.


----------



## Bender (Aug 28, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> People be so mad
> 
> I guess I'll get in on this. CoM isn't needed to understand KH2, but it helps explain stuff. The stuff it mainly helps to explain is where the rest of Organization *13* was (probably the most important), who's Namine, why was Sora, Donald and Goofy sleeping, and why was Riku wearing a black cloak. It also helps us understand how Riku and Mickey found their way out of the RoD. That's mostly it. Get over it. It's a bridge game, but it isn't needed to understand and play KH2. Just because it wasn't of the utmost necessity doesn't mean it wasn't important or didn't add a lot the plot. You people seem to think necessity = quality.



A shorter way to put if you want to skip playing CoM before KHII: play KH II merely for the gameplay and leave the plot-related shit afterwards.

CoM: is kind of important if you want to also know why Riku is working with Diz so closely. 



> It's also a self-contained plot, like CoM is.



Eh, I don't think so. COM explains Riku's Soul-Eater weapon developing in Road to the dawn. Also who Diz is as well. 

IMO, the japanese care a great deal more about the plot than Americans do. I mean they got KH II Final Mix + which also elaborates on COM (but can't because of unpleasable inane gamers like UR). Heck we would've also learned why Axel had gone renegade on Org XIII.

In addition COM explains how Riku knows Namine.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 28, 2012)

Bender said:


> A shorter way to put if you want to skip playing CoM before KHII: play KH II merely for the gameplay and leave the plot-related shit afterwards.
> 
> CoM: is kind of important if you want to also know why Riku is working with Diz so closely.
> 
> ...



Like I said before, CoM isn't an absolute necessity. For example, people will have a much harder time understanding KH2 if they didn't play KH1, compared to if they didn't play CoM. There will be questions if you don't play CoM, yes, but not playing CoM before KH2 won't leave your brain a gooey mess inside your skull. Also, CoM doesn't really explain why Riku is working with DiZ, since the events where Riku helps DiZ occur after CoM, and Riku only helps DiZ because DiZ's goal is to get Sora to wake up, and of course Riku is going to want that. DiZ was kind of an asshole to Riku in CoM. He was kind of an asshole in general, twisted by anger and rage towards the apprentices that betrayed him. And I already mentioned the "How did Riku get the Way to the Dawn keyblade" part in my last post.

Speaking of that, I've gotta get around to playing KH2 Final Mix eventually.


----------



## Bender (Aug 28, 2012)

@Death-Kun

Dude, how can you play it if you don't even understand the kanji that's all over the place?

"Also playing KHOM won't leave your brain a gooey mess" 

Dude there's barely that much additional material that'll mess with your brain. KH: COM merely bridges KH I to KH II. For one Sora barely knows crap about what happened while he was asleep and it explains why he doesn't remember all the magic spells he had before KH II.



> Also, CoM doesn't really explain why Riku is working with DiZ, since the events where Riku helps DiZ occur after CoM, and Riku only helps DiZ because DiZ's goal is to get Sora to wake up, and of course Riku is going to want that.



You forget though that Diz served as mentor of sorts to Riku during the duration of KH COM, and it only seems logical to say that Riku from there forth became his ally.

Also yeah Diz/Ansem the wise was an ass but that's what happens when you're trapped in the realm of nothingness for such a long-ass time. I don't blame him for becoming so embittered by the event. 

I still think CoM is kind of important since it explained why Sora lost his memories and such. Also KH II Final Mix + should've so came to the U.S. man.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 28, 2012)

Bender said:


> @Death-Kun
> 
> Dude, how can you play it if you don't even understand the kanji that's all over the place?
> 
> ...



All the Final Mix games have been fully translated into English, iirc, sans the Japanese voices that are used during all the new voiced sections, though those parts still have English subtitles thanks to wonderful people who translate stuff for us. You can either play the ISO using an emulator (for BbS Final Mix I put the translated ISO on my modded PSP and voila), or I think you can burn the English translated FMs (KH1 and KH2 at least) to a disc and play them in your PS2, as long as the PS2 has been modded correctly or is a Japanese PS2.

And that's part of the point, I think KH2 does a somewhat adequate job in explaining some parts of CoM, since some of it has to be explained to Sora during KH2, since Sora can't remember what happened.  

And, hm... I wouldn't really say DiZ was a mentor, more like a guide to help Riku discover his true self. But he was still kind of an ass. But he had his reasons, like I said. 

You misunderstand me. I never said CoM wasn't important. It is important in the grand scheme of things, it just isn't completely necessary to understand the plot of KH2. That's what I've been saying the entire time.


----------



## Bender (Aug 28, 2012)

@Death-Kun



> You misunderstand me. I never said CoM wasn't important. It is important in the grand scheme of things, it just isn't completely necessary to understand the plot of KH2.



Ah my bad. I didn't think that's what you completely meant but did think you thought some of that.Thanks for clearing that up with us bro.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 28, 2012)

It's cool mang. 

Meanwhile, after KH3D, I think I am gonna go ahead and keep playing BbS Final Mix. I can't wait to fight the secret bosses, especially No Heart and Armor Of The Master.


----------



## Bender (Aug 28, 2012)

Btw on the burning KH II Final Mix

Eh, I think I rather LP KH II Final Mix then risk hurting my PS2.  Although if it's possible link me to the software you plan to use to mod the KH2 FM for english or such.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 28, 2012)

I wish i had KH2 FM. In the end they only gave us Re:com itself. 



> You misunderstand me. I never said CoM wasn't important. It is important in the grand scheme of things, it just isn't completely necessary to understand the plot of KH2.



Oooooooooooh, now i understand.


----------



## Bender (Aug 28, 2012)

Bitchin, this guy is awesome

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCM1pIArzBo[/YOUTUBE]



Cool, I found something to occupy my time besides school and such pek pek


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 28, 2012)

Guys, if you could port a KH to the 3DS or PS Vita. Which title would it be?


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 28, 2012)

Is it a port, enhanced port (ie. Ocarina of Time 3D) or a remake?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 28, 2012)

Enhanced port.


----------



## Bender (Aug 28, 2012)

Btw here's another video for people who have the chubby PS2

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtosI9ERpM8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 28, 2012)

In the order of want on the 3DS:

KH1 Final Mix with even more cool stuff

KH2 Final Mix+

358/2 Days Final Mix (exclusive for 3DS )


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 28, 2012)

^That. Including BBS FM with an option to switch between characters during gameplay like KH3D but without a Drop system, touched up performance and visuals, and multiplayer content with supported Nintendo Network Wifi. 

I'll never keep my eyes off of my 3DS again if it were to happen.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 28, 2012)

ck the 3DS.


----------



## Bender (Aug 28, 2012)

Alright, erase all that other shit  posted from your memories guys.

THIS IS THE ULTIMATE SET UP...of how to play KH II Final Mix on the fat PS2 

*drumroll*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDfu4K4LeX8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


+reps are all that I ask as thanks for showing this to you all


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 28, 2012)

Stunna said:


> ck the 3DS.



Well then go ck yourself. 

*looks @ video Bender posted*

20 minutes long.


----------



## Bender (Aug 28, 2012)

@ANS

It's not an easy process doing all this shit bro. 

I'll be able to come up with the cash for it all from my job (payday) and Friday (+payday)


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 28, 2012)

I won't, no localization and i'm broke as crack right now. 

Good luck.


----------



## Bender (Aug 28, 2012)

@ANS

Damn that sucks. 

Also thanks. This shall prove to be an interesting week.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 28, 2012)

Indeed. 

I still hope for an HD collection too, since the console happen between KH titles have gotten a bit out of hand. :/


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 28, 2012)

Symphony of Sorcery is amazing, it's so much fun to bash Nightmares to Beethoven, and hitting them makes the sounds of musical instruments.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 28, 2012)

Thats the best part about the world really.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 28, 2012)

I heard that Chernabog was kinda nerfed in comparison to KH1, though. Kinda sad. I mean, on Proud Mode the recommended level for SoS is 34, so Chernabog should at least be an above-average challenge.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 28, 2012)

Sorta, yeah. You pretty much have to use the dive mechanics to zoom and hit him three times while avoiding the shit he throws at you, including ghosts. It's still pretty cool though.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 28, 2012)

Bender said:


> What the fuck does that even mean? This is the first example of you not knowing or doing your homework. That in no way is discrediting to the KH verse's  universal laws or what has already transpired. KH 3D being a build for KH III it's beneficial in what's for the next numbered game. Try again.
> *"Another world, exactly the same and entirely different. To think of just one possible answer, one could say it's almost like..."
> *
> *"But Neku...I thought you couldn't afford to lose? Give up on yourself...And you give up on the world."
> ...


The words strike back again


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 28, 2012)

Chernabog was still pretty fun, beat SoS with Riku. Now time to do it with Sora.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 28, 2012)

Hello UR. 



> Chernabog was still pretty fun, beat SoS with Riku. Now time to do it with Sora.



I did like the design around the fight even if it wasn't too difficult. 

Ugg, Spellican.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 28, 2012)

Yeah I know, I have to chase that goddamn Spellican again.


----------



## Bender (Aug 28, 2012)

@ UR

Doing college homework right now. Answer you back either later or never. 

Talk your points with ANS, he'll humor your asininity. 


Right ANS.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 28, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Yeah I know, I have to chase that goddamn Spellican again.



It was hard enough on my standard mode experience but proud mode made me want to rip it's wings and shove it up his goddamned beak. Spamming magic and teleporting over and over is a bitch for me. 



Bender said:


> @ UR
> 
> Doing college homework right now. Answer you back either later or never.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bender (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Stunna (Aug 28, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Symphony of Sorcery is amazing, it's so much fun to bash Nightmares to Beethoven, and hitting them makes the sounds of musical instruments.


Favorite world in the game, and one of them in the whole series. I love how Sora and Riku are silent. 


Death-kun said:


> I heard that Chernabog was kinda nerfed in comparison to KH1, though. Kinda sad. I mean, on Proud Mode the recommended level for SoS is 34, so Chernabog should at least be an above-average challenge.


Chernabog was a let down.


----------



## urca (Aug 28, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ahh 358/2 another pointless game.
> Kh2 did everything already and conveyed it.
> 
> Recoded didn't need to be done to set it up.
> ...



While 358/2 was a bit pointless,it wasn't entirely pointless.
It gave Roxas and Axel a good prequel and established their friendship a bit more since it wasn't explained a lot.
Also we had an inside look to Saix and Axel,we had Xion,and seen what Riku was doing at that time(post CoM).
Personally,i'd call 

BTW Guys,since you were talkin' about KH2FM+,anybody here played it and beat the lingering will?
I swear it took me over 9 days to beat that bastard,i even had to cheat(i use an emulator to save when i get his hp low,so i can return to a point where his hp is low ).


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 28, 2012)

Explain final mixes then if the franchise isn't being milked like crazy bender.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 28, 2012)

Wow, you are a troll.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Aug 28, 2012)

Ugh, UR, is there *anything* positive you can say about the KH series? All you do is whine and complain in this thread about something about it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 28, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> Ugh, UR, is there *anything* positive you can say about the KH series? All you do is whine and complain in this thread about something about it.



It's uhhh.. hmmm.
Nope nothing comes to mind.


Stunna said:


> Wow, you are a troll.



[YOUTUBE]qMkkfuSizc4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Aug 28, 2012)

Okay, now I'm 1000% certain that you're trolling. Why don't you go to Gamefaqs and troll there? We don't want you here.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 28, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> Okay, now I'm 1000% certain that you're trolling. Why don't you go to Gamefaqs and troll there? We don't want you here.



I mean the only thing I can list is DisneyxFF, but it isn't hardly that anymore


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 28, 2012)

>Gamefaqs

  

Though it would be a fitting place for UR actually.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 29, 2012)

Actually, I spend a lot of time on the KH3D Gamefaqs board and they're all pretty humble and reasonable. All the "waaaah this is a spin-off!" and "I want KH3 screw the side games!" trolls got ran out of town a few months ago.

Right now, the board is a haven for CYOA and discussion about the series in general.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 29, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Actually, I spend a lot of time on the KH3D Gamefaqs board and they're all pretty humble and reasonable. All the "waaaah this is a spin-off!" and "I want KH3 screw the side games!" trolls got ran out of town a few months ago.
> 
> Right now, the board is a haven for CYOA and discussion about the series in general.



Shh don't let them know that


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 29, 2012)

I've got the recipe for Ryu Dragon, the problem is getting enough of the materials to make it to upgrade it to A rank.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 29, 2012)

Got to TWTNW with Sora, got force dropped, then went through TWTNW with Riku until I beat the Anti Black Coat Nightmare, Ansem SoD 1 and Ansem SoD 2. Holy shit, those battles were so close and fun. I almost died a load of times. I actually died once on Ansem SoD 2, thankfully I was able to start at the beginning of that battle, instead of having to beat Anti Black Coat and Ansem SoD 1 again.  I was a sliver away from going into bonus time by the time I beat Ansem SoD 2. I have to say, those were three extremely fun battles. Riku was level 39 when I beat them all.  And my Spirits were Meow Wow and Komory Bat.  Both A rank and level 47, but still. 

Got to the save point (currently in bonus time lol), probably gonna drop and see what I can do with Sora. My current playtime is 29:24.



Asakuna no Senju said:


> It was hard enough on my standard mode experience but proud mode made me want to rip it's wings and shove it up his goddamned beak. Spamming magic and teleporting over and over is a bitch for me.



Speaking of this, I actually had no problems with Spellican whatsoever. And I play on Proud.  The hardest part about the fight was catching up to it and whacking it sufficiently before it teleports, but even that wasn't that hard.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 29, 2012)

For the love of all that's good and righteous in this world, Young Xehanort is one tough son of a bitch on Proud mode.  I decided not to grind, so Riku was still level 39 (I had just beaten Xemnas with Sora, I lost to Xemnas three times I think before I won, Sora was level 40) and Young Xehanort beat me up about 12 times before I finally "beat" him, but then he went and did his clock bullshit. So I used reality shift on him, and his "second form" raped me.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 29, 2012)

I feel your pain. When i faced YX on proud mode he tore my ass so much to the point where i had to grind for three more level ups and enter flick rush matches to optain medals in order to buy off ballonga and that one shadow dodge (fucking love it ) command that was exclusive to Riku so i could smack down the friend which ended in luck for me after my 13th time. 

*blergh* the clock thing. I hate when his stupid mirage clones try to ambush and rape you in order to keep you away from attacking, that's where ballonga came in for me.

Awesome boss but a tough charcoal to burn.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 29, 2012)

I love Young Xehanort, one of my favorite Xehanort incarnations. Can't wait to see him again in KH3.


----------



## Bender (Aug 29, 2012)

@Stunna

Yeah, Young Xehanort is total boss.


----------



## Corran (Aug 29, 2012)

Finished this last night. Was a very fun game and I enjoyed a lot of it.
But overall I enjoyed BBS a lot more, I feel like the combat was better in it too. Also some of the systems in it were more fun. I didn't like the Dream Eater upgrading and creating much because it was pretty frustrating at times.

I think I'm gonna go replay BBS just to got it in perspective.

And just for my own curiosity, who else turned off their 3D pretty early? lol


----------



## Stunna (Aug 29, 2012)

I didn't use 3D. I turned it on for certain scenes, like Riku summoning his light-cycle, etc.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 29, 2012)

BBS & KH3D ftw.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 29, 2012)

I've got a mad hankering to replay Chain of Memories. I seem to have an intense love for that game come out of nowhere.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 29, 2012)

I should try out KH2 so more, one of my favorite PS2 games of all time has been collecting dust a lot.  Then there's BBS which i still don't have....


----------



## Stunna (Aug 29, 2012)

Replaying KH2 this weekend with friends.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 29, 2012)

With friends? KH2 is single player, silly!


----------



## Stunna (Aug 29, 2012)

I play and they watch.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 29, 2012)

Friends: Screw this Disney BS *kicks the door, leaves*


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 30, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> I feel your pain. When i faced YX on proud mode he tore my ass so much to the point where i had to grind for three more level ups and enter flick rush matches to optain medals in order to buy off ballonga and that one shadow dodge (fucking love it ) command that was exclusive to Riku so i could smack down the friend which ended in luck for me after my 13th time.
> 
> *blergh* the clock thing. I hate when his stupid mirage clones try to ambush and rape you in order to keep you away from attacking, that's where ballonga came in for me.
> 
> Awesome boss but a tough charcoal to burn.



Yeah, I'm probably gonna go grind with Riku. He's level 39 now, I'll probably grind him to level 44 or 45. Sora was level 40 when I beat Xemnas, but YX is just too tough. 

I guess it makes sense, though, since YX isn't really YX when you fight him.



Stunna said:


> I love Young Xehanort, one of my favorite Xehanort incarnations. Can't wait to see him again in KH3.



Actually, Young Xehanort may not be in KH3. His mission was to make sure to gather all his incarnations scattered throughout time at the TWTNW on that very day. Then he said he had to return to his own time to live out his life, and that even though he would forget all the memories and experiences he had gathered they would still be etched in his heart, which would eventually give him the drive to leave the Destiny Islands in the first place, and subsequently start this entire chain of events.


----------



## VibraGenesis (Aug 30, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Yeah, I'm probably gonna go grind with Riku. He's level 39 now, I'll probably grind him to level 44 or 45. Sora was level 40 when I beat Xemnas, but YX is just too tough.
> 
> I guess it makes sense, though, since YX isn't really YX when you fight him.


You should fight him on Critical. I swear, he's harder than the superboss of the game. He tore my ass up within the first 10 seconds of the fight on WAY more than one occasion. Doesn't help that he's a teleport-spamming monkey.




> Actually, Young Xehanort may not be in KH3. His mission was to make sure to gather all his incarnations scattered throughout time at the TWTNW on that very day. Then he said he had to return to his own time to live out his life, and that even though he would forget all the memories and experiences he had gathered they would still be etched in his heart, which would eventually give him the drive to leave the Destiny Islands in the first place, and subsequently start this entire chain of events.


Yes he will, he's one of the members of the True Organization XIII.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 30, 2012)

VibraGenesis said:


> Yes he will, he's one of the members of the True Organization XIII.



Ah, yes, you are correct. I got it mixed up.


----------



## Bender (Aug 30, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I play and they watch.





That's how it was back in the old day when my sister still played video games (KH in particular). She'd play and *I'd* watch. 

On another note. Good news guys! I got two of the tools for configuring KH II Final Mix for the PS3.  

Only two more and I'm good (the blank discs and the game).


----------



## Stunna (Aug 30, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Friends: Screw this Disney BS *kicks the door, leaves*


We (I) already played through KH1 and CoM. 


Bender said:


> On another note. Good news guys! I got two of the tools for configuring KH II Final Mix for the PS3.
> 
> Only two more and I'm good (the blank discs and the game).


Lucky.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 30, 2012)

When I go back to fight YX after grinding I have to remember to switch out Zero Graviza and Thundaga. While they're amazing together for destroying large groups of enemies quickly, they do nothing against YX.  I should switch them out for Firaga and/or Dark Splicer. I mainly attack YX with Balloonga followed by Dark Firaga and regular attacks + Shadowbreaker and/or Prism Windmill. I should probably switch out Prism Windmill, though. It hasn't really been that helpful.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 30, 2012)

Wow, I got Riku to level 41 and switched back to the star-rank Spirits you get with the Mark of the Mastery Edition, and YX actually wasn't terribly hard. Still challenging, but not nearly as tough before. Granted, those three Spirits gave me fully upgraded HP Boost, Defense Boost, Attack Haste and Magic Haste, among a bunch of other abilities. So I ended up having higher HP, defense, and could use my commands quicker than before.  Had a setup with Balloonga, Dark Firaga, Firaga, Shadow Breaker, Dark Splicer, Curaga and Cura.

But still, ending of the game was epic. It was way cooler to actually watch it instead of just spoiling myself on GameFAQs months ago. Secret ending was great too.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Aug 30, 2012)

So Org XIII failed to get its 13th member and at the end they all returned to their timeline. For them to return to fight, they will need to be resummoned again across time in KH3 correct?

Oh boy, if they kill YX, then none of the events of the series occur and gulp, we could have an existence wipe and it ends with Sora, Riku, and Kairi sitting on the beach not knowing any of that happened. I really hope that doesn't happen.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 30, 2012)

Crowned Clown said:


> So Org XIII failed to get its 13th member and at the end they all returned to their timeline. For them to return to fight, they will need to be resummoned again across time in KH3 correct?
> 
> Oh boy, if they kill YX, then none of the events of the series occur and gulp, we could have an existence wipe and it ends with Sora, Riku, and Kairi sitting on the beach not knowing any of that happened. I really hope that doesn't happen.



They are destined to re-gather for the clash between the 7 lights and 13 darknesses.

And that scenario is impossible because of the restrictions on time travel in this series.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 30, 2012)

Who will be the thirteenth member?! 

Ventus? 

Maybe he or Terra will somehow defect from True Organization XIII and it'll be a race between them and the Guardians of Light to claim their final member.


----------



## Bender (Aug 31, 2012)

@ Stunna

*looks at Amazon ship date of KH II final Mix*

Fuuuuuck 

shit takes 18 days man. I don't think I feel all that lucky bro ham.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 31, 2012)

Are you gonna be playing it in Japanese or English? If English, I didn't know they sold fan-translated copies of KH2 Final Mix on Amazon.


----------



## Bender (Aug 31, 2012)

@Death-Kun

Nah man it's not fan-translated.  Half the audio is from the english edition of the game and the text is japanese. Once I receive it I'll be able to use the match swap to make the text english and play it.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 31, 2012)

I have a few questions. Please could someone answer them without spoilers. I just got this game and haven't played it yet. I have only played kingdom hearts 1 & 2 and chain of memories (for gameboy advance). Does this game take place after kingdom hearts 2? If not, where does it happen in the kingdom hearts universe? And since I didn't play the other spin-offs, will I be left out of the loop with the story?


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 1, 2012)

Foxve said:


> I have a few questions. Please could someone answer them without spoilers. I just got this game and haven't played it yet. I have only played kingdom hearts 1 & 2 and chain of memories (for gameboy advance). Does this game take place after kingdom hearts 2? If not, where does it happen in the kingdom hearts universe? And since I didn't play the other spin-offs, will I be left out of the loop with the story?



You should at least play BbS, read about 358/2 Days and watch the secret ending of Re:Coded. Also, nitpicky, they're not spin-offs. A spin-off would be something like Kingdom Karts. 358/2 Days and Re:Coded are more like side games. BbS has the relevance of a main game like KH1 and KH2.

Also, yes, this game does take place after KH2. It's a bridge game like CoM, but it is more relevant to the plot and to the understanding of KH3 than CoM was to KH2.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 1, 2012)

I recommend playing 358/2 Days if only because it's a fun game.


----------



## Bender (Sep 1, 2012)

The arrival of my KH II Final Mix the 18th of September, Tues is so far away.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 1, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> You should at least play BbS, read about 358/2 Days and watch the secret ending of Re:Coded. Also, nitpicky, they're not spin-offs. A spin-off would be something like Kingdom Karts. 358/2 Days and Re:Coded are more like side games. BbS has the relevance of a main game like KH1 and KH2.
> 
> Also, yes, this game does take place after KH2. It's a bridge game like CoM, but it is more relevant to the plot and to the understanding of KH3 than CoM was to KH2.



I appreciate it, however i'm not nitpicky.  I played 358/2 days but never finished it and sold it cause it just wasn't good game play wise to me. Also played BBS, but just didn't even come close to finishing it. I only did Roxa's (whatever his name is in the game) story and got stuck on the part where you have to help snow white get through the haunted forest....

Does this game tie them all together? And is it really going to spoil it for me if i don't play BBS? Can't just playing this game show what happened in the others?


----------



## Darth (Sep 1, 2012)

If you can't even finish those games why did you buy Dream Drop Distance? 

Don't waste your money dude. You clearly aren't suited to this series.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 1, 2012)

Pretty much.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 1, 2012)

Darth said:


> If you can't even finish those games why did you buy Dream Drop Distance?
> 
> Don't waste your money dude. You clearly aren't suited to this series.



Cause i like the series? The gameplay seems better in this game from the trailer. But i can just read the story line of the other games and watch any vids from them on youtube right?


----------



## Corran (Sep 2, 2012)

BBS is a better game than DDD so you probably won't like DDD.

And BBS explains a lot of the backstory and sets up a lot in DDD and things that will happen in KH3.

(I am currently replaying BBS after finishing DDD )


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 3, 2012)

Thats clearly subjective and up to opinions.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 3, 2012)

I sold birth by sleep along with my psp and other games for money towards the vita cause i thought i could still play it on the vita........ Sucks cause birth by sleep was my whole reason for saving up for a psp before it even came out cause of that trailer i saw for it. 


Reading about this Xehanort guy in the wiki. Thought he was just some guy who got split and his heartless became the main villain of kingdom hearts 1 while his Nobody became the main villain of Kingdom hearts 2. Turns out the guy's the reason for nearly everything that gos wrong in the kingdom hearts games. Xehanort got some insane power, a true villain


----------



## Ultimania (Sep 3, 2012)

I finished this a few days ago. It's an awesome game, and one of the best KH games (along with KH1 and BBS). This really has me pumped for KHIII. Now I need to grind to defeat this secret boss...


----------



## Foxve (Sep 3, 2012)

Ultimania said:


> I finished this a few days ago. It's an awesome game, and one of the best KH games (along with KH1 and BBS). This really has me pumped for KHIII. Now I need to grind to defeat this secret boss...



You didn't like KH2? That was one of the best games I ever played. Them reaction commands were sick, especially in them boss fights 

Haven't played my Dream drop distance yet. But it sounds like it's going to be pretty damn good


----------



## Ultimania (Sep 3, 2012)

Foxve said:


> You didn't like KH2? That was one of the best games I ever played. Them reaction commands were sick, especially in them boss fights
> 
> Haven't played my Dream drop distance yet. But it sounds like it's going to be pretty damn good



I like KHII, but it's not the best KH game in my opinion. The game relied too much on button mashing, and the story wasn't as huge in scope or interesting as the other three better KH games.

Hey, it's the fourth best KH game, but it's not my personal cream of the crop if you know what I mean. But I wouldn't mind replaying KHII again sometime in the future.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 3, 2012)

The story was bigger than KH1.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 3, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]1xR_k2Jv3QY[/YOUTUBE]
Dea 
[YOUTUBE]0KKTYWv5A7E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 4, 2012)

He was so much cooler with Chakrams


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 4, 2012)

Hydro Spiral said:


> He was so much cooler with Chakrams



Chakrams make everything cooler ask Xena.


----------



## Bender (Sep 4, 2012)

@Hydro Spiral

Eh, the Keyblade is cool looking as well.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 4, 2012)

I liked Lea's keyblade.  It looks very cool, imo.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 4, 2012)

But lol

*Nomura in KH2 Ultimania*: _"Keyblades aren't something that you can obtain suddenly out of nowhere"_



And Bond of Flames was a bit cooler for an Axel themed Keyblade to me


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 4, 2012)

But that was 7 years ago.


----------



## Bender (Sep 4, 2012)

@Death-kun

Indeed. Nomura has since updated things. Those with strong hearts are allowed to acquire a Keyblade IIRC.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 4, 2012)

That, and there's the cutscene in KH2 with Riku giving Kairi a keyblade.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 4, 2012)

Kairi's Keyblade was even more random than Lea's.


----------



## Bender (Sep 4, 2012)

@Stunna

Eh, although it becomes a great more sensible when you see Birth By Sleep. If you touch an keyblade owner's keyblade then they're a genuine candidate to be a keyblade wielder.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 4, 2012)

No, I understand it, and the scene in BbS made it make sense (because boy was it random in KH2), but one thing I never got was how Riku summoned it for her.


----------



## Bender (Sep 4, 2012)

@Stunna

I suppose it's possible that Riku could hold it for her until he found her. After all Riku was able to hold onto Sora's Keyblade in Hollow Bastion.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 4, 2012)

That's only because Sora's Keyblade was _his_ Keyblade though. Where did he get Kairi's, and why was he able to possess it for however long he did since it didn't and never belonged to him?


----------



## Bender (Sep 5, 2012)

@Stunna

Its possible that Riku could have met Aqua in the world of darkness during the time between KH 1 and KH COM.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 5, 2012)

Stunna said:


> That's only because Sora's Keyblade was _his_ Keyblade though. Where did he get Kairi's, and why was he able to possess it for however long he did since it didn't and never belonged to him?



Stunna you already know why.
Because Kingdom hearts, that's why.


----------



## Bender (Sep 5, 2012)

@UR

I swear its like you enjoy saying stupid shit.


@Stunna

There's no rules against holding someones keyblade for so long.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 5, 2012)

Does that keyblade belong to you, UR? It's quite fitting.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 5, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Does that keyblade belong to you, UR? It's quite fitting.



Someone could actually make that one 
It's also why you will never see a bambi world.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 5, 2012)

Don't tell UR that he's saying stupid shit when he's essentially right. Why could Riku summon Kairi's keyblade? Because Kingdom Hearts, that's why. There's never been any explanation given as to why he could do that as far as I can remember.

I guess the alternative way to say it is to call it Nomura Magic.

Besides, Riku would remember if he met a KEYBLADE MASTER in the Realm of Darkness. So would Mickey, since they were together the entire time until they were separated near the beginning of CoM. It's not like they closed the Door together and then said "Welp, see ya later" and walked away from each other. Hell, even if Riku didn't know she was a Keyblade Master, Mickey certainly would, because he would recognize her.

So, yeah, the simple answer is "fuck logic". You can also go check out the KH2 Ultimania. Maybe you'll find an answer there, Stunna. For some reason, Nomura likes explaining lots of critical plot points in the Ultimanias instead of in the actual games.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 5, 2012)

Disney needs a heavier role in the plot same for square, but more so.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 5, 2012)

Part of me thinks that Disney doesn't really care about taking a role in the plot, they just suck up all the delicious royalties. I'm not sure what else Disney could do with the plot anyway.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 5, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Don't tell UR that he's saying stupid shit when he's essentially right. Why could Riku summon Kairi's keyblade? Because Kingdom Hearts, that's why. There's never been any explanation given as to why he could do that as far as I can remember.
> 
> I guess the alternative way to say it is to call it Nomura Magic.
> 
> ...


I'm sure an entire game will be made off of the fact Riku could summon Kairi's keyblade. .
KH needs to be less worried with trying to explain everything in a bad way just makes it worse or it could be like TWEWY and actually explain everything in a good way.


Death-kun said:


> Part of me thinks that Disney doesn't really care about taking a role in the plot, they just suck up all the delicious royalties. I'm not sure what else Disney could do with the plot anyway.


I have those same thoughts.
Don't see why square isn't taking a heavier part in it.
KH is getting the heaviest part. It became it's own little thing.
I mean I know square is making it, making it a square game, but that's not why I played KH. 

I didn't play KH for KH I played it for SquarexDisney.
I hear the excuse they need more permission when I'm looking at entire disney worlds and going "fuck you do".
I mean notice that Donald and goofy haven't been party members in forever or even Disney characters?
And not once has a square character actually been a party member.

Also they really, really, really need to let you take party members off world. What's the use of such a large cast if they don't play that large of a role.
The 3 biggest roles I can name are the princesses,Mickey, and that one heartless battle with many of the FF characters, but you don't even need their help making it just 2.

Why is the series still being set up after all this time anyway?
I have trouble wrapping my head around why it's so long and dragged out. I mean besides the same answer I get every-time instantly money grabbing.


----------



## Bender (Sep 5, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Don't tell UR that he's saying stupid shit when he's essentially right.



He's barely ever right at times. Shit most of the times he's implementing troll logic. "What kind of name is Lea" is one of the stupid things he's said. So forgive me if I'm having trouble following his way of thinking.



> Why could Riku summon Kairi's keyblade? Because Kingdom Hearts, that's why.



Dude.... 



> There's never been any explanation given as to why he could do that as far as I can remember.



Sora is able to hold his Keyblade as well as the Oathkeeper (which is a keychain from Kairi's way finder) and other's due to harboring Ven's heart.  It's ridiculous to call it so Ludicrous simply when Sora is able to do so.



> Besides, Riku would remember if he met a KEYBLADE MASTER in the Realm of Darkness. So would Mickey, since they were together the entire time until they were separated near the beginning of CoM. It's not like they closed the Door together and then said "Welp, see ya later" and walked away from each other. Hell, even if Riku didn't know she was a Keyblade Master, Mickey certainly would, because he would recognize her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 5, 2012)

Bender said:


> He's barely ever right at times. Shit most of the times he's implementing troll logic. "What kind of name is Lea" is one of the stupid things he's said. So forgive me if I'm having trouble following his way of thinking.
> 
> Dude....
> 
> ...



I tend to try to remain unbiased in most of what I engage myself in so I can look at things in a broader sense.

Also, don't say "Dude... ". Riku can summon Kairi's keyblade because of Nomura Magic. It's a minor detail that Nomura probably won't care about retconning. Sora was able to wield Riku's keyblade because the keyblade said "lolnope" when Riku gave into the darkness, so it went to the next best person. Eventually, Sora gains a strong enough heart to earn his own keyblade, and Riku gets his back. But it makes no sense for Riku to be able to summon Kairi's keyblade and hand it to her, when she's standing right next to him all fine and dandy. That would imply that Riku can dual wield, because he can summon both his and Kairi's keyblade at the same time. But we know that Riku can't dual wield. 

Except Sora has about... four other people inside of him. And they're all able to wield a Keyblade. Roxas, Ventus, Xion and Vanitas. The only person Riku has had inside of him is Ansem SoD, and he can't wield a keyblade.

If you think so. It's up to opinion anyway. Though I think it's kind of bad writing when critical plot points have to be explained outside of the actual game. Doesn't mean the games are bad. But they could be better.

No one is calling the KH story crap, you're just putting words into peoples' mouths.

You misunderstand what we mean by Disney. We mean the company, not the franchise. As in, the actual Disney company (like Square Enix is a company) doesn't take much part in the plot of Kingdom Hearts. Disney lets Nomura use their characters and whatnot and he goes to town with the resources he's given.


----------



## Bender (Sep 5, 2012)

> Except Sora has about... four other people inside of him. And they're all able to wield a Keyblade. Roxas, Ventus, Xion and Vanitas.



YOu aren't getting your facts straight bro. Roxas's being inside him means nothing. Ventus does. Xion being absorbed by Roxas allowed him to dual wield and thus Sora as well in KH2. 



> The only person Riku has had inside of him is Ansem SoD, and he can't wield a keyblade.



Actually, Riku has Ansem's darkness (ya know part of his self in him). Also it's a matter of the keyblade deciding whether it likes its user. Unless you're considered worthy you can't hold it.   



> *If you think so. It's up to opinion anyway.*



Try not to assert it as fact then bro.



> * Though I think it's kind of bad writing when critical plot points have to be explained outside of the actual game.* Doesn't mean the games are bad. But they could be better.



Comic book writer Grant Morrison doesn't explain critical plot points and he's one of the best comic book writers in the comic book industry.



> You misunderstand what we mean by Disney. We mean the company, not the franchise. As in, the actual Disney company (like Square Enix is a company) doesn't take much part in the plot of Kingdom Hearts. Disney lets Nomura use their characters and whatnot and he goes to town with the resources he's given.



Disney is the one that approves of Nomura using some of their content. He can't use whatever he wants whenever he wants though. If he was then we'd see a more thorough flashback of Tarzan "Deep Jungle" world in KH II. We didn't. Because Disney lost the rights to it. Also Disney is the one that made the judgement of some of the censoring in KH II so they could get an E rating.




> No one is calling the KH story crap, you're just putting words into peoples' mouths.



I never said that you were; I'm saying some of the criticism is totally unfair.

I would go into a more thorough description (if my answer isn't satisfactory) but I have to go to college class.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 5, 2012)

It's fair bender.
There are games,tv shows and such that do what all KH has to do in a much shorter amount of time without plotholes and fitting everything in.
And comic books are a completely different beast much more complex than many things. KH isn't that and needs the fat to be cut and to be examined well.
Things that happened to TWEWY they worked hard on the story and it ended up being complete.


Death-kun said:


> I tend to try to remain unbiased in most of what I engage myself in so I can look at things in a broader sense.
> 
> Also, don't say "Dude... ". Riku can summon Kairi's keyblade because of Nomura Magic. It's a minor detail that Nomura probably won't care about retconning. Sora was able to wield Riku's keyblade because the keyblade said "lolnope" when Riku gave into the darkness, so it went to the next best person. Eventually, Sora gains a strong enough heart to earn his own keyblade, and Riku gets his back. But it makes no sense for Riku to be able to summon Kairi's keyblade and hand it to her, when she's standing right next to him all fine and dandy. That would imply that Riku can dual wield, because he can summon both his and Kairi's keyblade at the same time. But we know that Riku can't dual wield.
> 
> ...


Actually that is another matter.

In BBS it's shown people with hearts of darkness can wield keyblades. Yet at the same time Riku can take the keyblade back in KH which Sora took when he has a heart of darkness because he was stronger(or the original owner, both?)

Does the keyblade simply prefer lightwielders, if so how can someone born of darkness wield it just because they are stronger when the keyblade chooses the wielder and prefers light?
 With Axel coming back was that really explained?
Can't find vids and the wikia says nothing at all.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 5, 2012)

Bender said:


> YOu aren't getting your facts straight bro. Roxas's being inside him means nothing. Ventus does. Xion being absorbed by Roxas allowed him to dual wield and thus Sora as well in KH2.
> 
> Actually, Riku has Ansem's darkness (ya know part of his self in him). Also it's a matter of the keyblade deciding whether it likes its user. Unless you're considered worthy you can't hold it.
> 
> ...



It doesn't matter. They're all keyblade wielders and they're a part of Sora. I never said that means that Sora should be able to wield five keyblades. We know Sora is able to dual wield. He's actually able to triple wield in Final Form in KH2 (he dual wields two in his hands and controls one with his mind), though I'm not sure whether the forms are actually canon. The point is that Riku has no one inside him that can wield a keyblade. If he had Kairi's heart inside him then, yeah, he should've been able to summon Kairi's keyblade.

Assert what as fact? The fact that Nomura leaves critical plot points out of the games? Because that's not really an opinion. It's what he does. It's a fact.  Also, comparing comic books to video games isn't really doing you much justice. They're two completely different mediums. That's like when people try to compare the movie versions of books to the actual books. Except in this case, comics and Kingdom Hearts have nothing to do with each other. Though, as a little side banter, the Kingdom Hearts manga is considered to be generally crappy.

And? That doesn't mean that Disney sits down with Nomura and comes up with the plot together with him. They don't have much of a say in what the plot consists of, Nomura just creates and asks Disney if it's okay. And I don't see your point in Deep Jungle not being there anymore. Yeah, Disney lost the rights, and Nomura didn't revisit it again. Otherwise they'd have to pay royalties for every time Tarzan shows up.

I guess. It's not like the criticism is labeling KH as the worst series ever. There are just quite a few things about KH that could be done a lot better. But that can be said for almost anything. So KH isn't really alone in this regard.




Unlosing Ranger said:


> Actually that is another matter.
> 
> In BBS it's shown people with hearts of darkness can wield keyblades. Yet at the same time Riku can take the keyblade back in KH which Sora took when he has a heart of darkness because he was stronger(or the original owner, both?)
> 
> ...



I think it might have to do with the strength of the heart. Riku lost ownership of the keyblade not because he succumbed to the darkness, but because his heart was weak. And his heart being weak just made succumbing to the darkness even easier. Riku is able to take it back at Hollow Bastion because he strengthens his heart with the resolve to help Kairi. That, and because he is the original owner. But Sora's heart becomes even stronger, just enough to take it back from Riku. The keyblade would have already witnessed Sora's feats thus far, and would have decided that Sora would, again, be the better choice to align with.

In DDD it's generally explained that one with a very strong heart is able to summon and wield a keyblade. Lea is one of those kinds of people with a very strong heart. That's why he is able to summon his own keyblade. It's not about whether you're aligned with darkness or with light. It's just that, generally, most people that are aligned with the darkness are those that succumbed to it because they had a weak heart and therefore desired a "get power quick" method by using darkness. Riku is the best example.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 5, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I think it might have to do with the strength of the heart. Riku lost ownership of the keyblade not because he succumbed to the darkness, but because his heart was weak. And his heart being weak just made succumbing to the darkness even easier. Riku is able to take it back at Hollow Bastion because he strengthens his heart with the resolve to help Kairi. That, and because he is the original owner. But Sora's heart becomes even stronger, just enough to take it back from Riku. The keyblade would have already witnessed Sora's feats thus far, and would have decided that Sora would, again, be the better choice to align with.
> 
> In DDD it's generally explained that one with a very strong heart is able to summon and wield a keyblade. Lea is one of those kinds of people with a very strong heart. That's why he is able to summon his own keyblade. It's not about whether you're aligned with darkness or with light. It's just that, generally, most people that are aligned with the darkness are those that succumbed to it because they had a weak heart and therefore desired a "get power quick" method by using darkness. Riku is the best example.



Yea that's what I thought. Makes you wonder why the many other characters don't have one doesn't it? 
Though I always thought Riku was stronger from even the beginning.
I was actually asking how Axel(lea) came back to life at all, (besides how he was well liked).


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 5, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Yea that's what I thought. Makes you wonder why the many other characters don't have one doesn't it?
> Though I always thought Riku was stronger from even the beginning.
> I was actually asking how Axel(lea) came back to life at all, (besides how he was well liked).



Well, Sora is just special. Kairi and Riku were given ownership of a keyblade by Aqua and Terra. Aqua and Terra were taught by Eraqus. Ven was taught by Master Xehanort and then by Eraqus. Mickey and Lea were taught by Yen Sid. So almost of them were taught by other keyblade wielders or keyblade masters. Sora, like I said, is just special. Perhaps he could wield one so easily from the very start because he had Ven's heart inside of him.

And Lea and the other apprentices came back to life because, in the secret ending of Re:Coded, Yen Sid comments on how someone can become whole again if their Heartless and Nobody are destroyed. Lea woke up at the lab in Radiant Garden with the other apprentices and guards, except for Braig and Isa (who are part of the True Organization XIII). The whereabouts of the Somebodies of Marluxia, Larxene, Luxord and Demyx are unknown, because they didn't become Nobodies as part of an experiment. They were natural Nobodies, so they reformed back at their respective worlds (if the worlds still exist at all). The other apprentices and guards stayed back at Radiant Garden, while Lea left to get shit done.

Also, the reason that they all come back to life at relatively the same time is because all of their hearts were probably stuck in the artificial Kingdom Hearts Xemnas had created. Once it was destroyed, their hearts and bodies could reform back together. Nomura explained this by saying that most of Organization XIII had weak, basic Heartless that Sora and Roxas inadvertently sliced up while they were doing their business. Since none of them really had much darkness in their hearts, except for Xehanort, none of them would have particularly strong Heartless.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 5, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Well, Sora is just special. Kairi and Riku were given ownership of a keyblade by Aqua and Terra. Aqua and Terra were taught by Eraqus. Ven was taught by Master Xehanort and then by Eraqus. Mickey and Lea were taught by Yen Sid. So almost of them were taught by other keyblade wielders or keyblade masters. Sora, like I said, is just special. Perhaps he could wield one so easily from the very start because he had Ven's heart inside of him.
> 
> And Lea and the other apprentices came back to life because, in the secret ending of Re:Coded, Yen Sid comments on how someone can become whole again if their Heartless and Nobody are destroyed. Lea woke up at the lab in Radiant Garden with the other apprentices and guards, except for Braig and Isa (who are part of the True Organization XIII). The whereabouts of the Somebodies of Marluxia, Larxene, Luxord and Demyx are unknown, because they didn't become Nobodies as part of an experiment. They were natural Nobodies, so they reformed back at their respective worlds (if the worlds still exist at all). The other apprentices and guards stayed back at Radiant Garden, while Lea left to get shit done.


Yeah I read about the secret ending, that could have just been added to 3D near the beginning. Aside from that Coded could have just been added into a tron level and had kept it's relevance.
Eh, how can someone come back if their body and soul are destroyed? That makes no sense.
It only leads back to my original question how he came back.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 5, 2012)

I guess that's just the logic of the series. Though, note how the heart isn't really destroyed when a Heartless is destroyed. The heart just kinda... pops out and disappears. It probably just goes to Kingdom Hearts.

You've stumped me on the body, though. You would think that if the Heartless is destroyed, the heart would just return to the body if the body still exists.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 5, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I guess that's just the logic of the series. Though, note how the heart isn't really destroyed when a Heartless is destroyed. The heart just kinda... pops out and disappears. It probably just goes to Kingdom Hearts.
> 
> You've stumped me on the body, though. You would think that if the Heartless is destroyed, the heart would just return to the body if the body still exists.


Same here.
It would have been fine if it was just the heartless as org 13.
He goes to kingdom hearts.
Xehanort is defeated releasing them all.
He goes back to his body still there.
KH1 even helps support it.
But this, this more like because kingdom hearts.
Which many things go to it's the final final boss after all.


----------



## Bender (Sep 5, 2012)

@Unlosing Ranger 

Nothing about your criticism is fair. It's terrible and illogical.

"Why was there a final mix"? A sequel was intended and of course there was going to be more questions. Of all the installments KH had the least plot holes and were wrapped up well. 

On another note, I'd be less hostile to you if everything you said wasn't so irksome and already been answered. Hell most of this shit we're talking about is answered in the director's secret report. 



Death-kun said:


> It doesn't matter. They're all keyblade wielders and they're a part of Sora. I never said that means that Sora should be able to wield five keyblades.



Vanitas is technically apart of Ventus more than he is of Sora.



> The point is that Riku has no one inside him that can wield a keyblade. If he had Kairi's heart inside him then, yeah, he should've been able to summon Kairi's keyblade.



Dude, Ansem was the one who summoned forth the Keyblade of people's hearts. Riku had nothing to do with that. Also Nomura stated that Xemnas could have used a keyblade if he wanted and he didn't have anyone's heart within him. The same can pretty much be said about Ansem.




> The fact that Nomura leaves critical plot points out of the games?





> Because that's not really an opinion. It's what he does. It's a fact.



Dude, he never left important plot points out of FF VII. If KH is as long a running series as it is I don't see why he should rush into answering them.



> Also, comparing comic books to video games isn't really doing you much justice. They're two completely different mediums.



I'm not comparing comic books and video games, I'm explaining how a comic book creator also does the same and yet it one of the most loved comic book writers.




> Though, as a little side banter, the Kingdom Hearts manga is considered to be generally crappy.



KH manga probably, KH COM and II  manga are decent.



> And? That doesn't mean that Disney sits down with Nomura and comes up with the plot together with him.



Why do they even need to? Nomura was the one who thought of the concept of Kingdom Hearts as a whole. If he has the whole idea of the story and mind and brought it together I don't see why Disney has to put in their two cents. That brings absolutely zero substance to the factors of your criticism of KH.






> I think it might have to do with the strength of the heart. Riku lost ownership of the keyblade not because he succumbed to the darkness, but because his heart was weak.



Wrong. Riku lost the keyblade because he had chosen to affiliate with darkness in Hollow Bastion. Well you're half-right. Riku's heart had become weaker than Sora's as Ansem the seeker of darkness said (the darkness made his heart more fragile as he couldn't control it) and thus Sora reclaimed it.

Here's what Nomura said about on the matter of Kairi's keyblade:



> "That Keyblades are Light and Dark is not to say that there is one per side, and there exist as many of them as there are hearts of those who possess the capability. At the current stage, in regards to the requirements for possession, the only requirement that has become obvious is for "those whose hearts are strong", but there are also other requirements that have not yet been made clear, and we plan to reveal them at another opportunity. In nature, Riku's "Way to the Dawn" and the Keyblade that Kairi holds have become objects of the same nature as the Keyblade that Sora holds



If you really have difficulty understanding meager things such as keyblades and such look at this:


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 5, 2012)

Bender said:


> Vanitas is technically apart of Ventus more than he is of Sora.
> 
> Dude, Ansem was the one who summoned forth the Keyblade of people's hearts. Riku had nothing to do with that. Also Nomura stated that Xemnas could have used a keyblade if he wanted and he didn't have anyone's heart within him. The same can pretty much be said about Ansem.
> 
> ...



Fine, I'll give you that one.

Haven't played KH1 in forever. Still, I'm not seeing how Riku possessing some of Ansem SoD's darkness would allow him to summon Kairi's keyblade. But thanks for pointing that out, I had forgotten how Ansem SoD summoned the Keyblade of People's Hearts. Actually, I still don't remember it, so I'm taking your word for it. 

I don't know what Xemnas has to do with this, but yeah, he can use a Keyblade because Xehanort can.

That's because FF VII was one game. He just didn't have the Kingdom Hearts series completely planned out from the beginning, so of course there's going to be inconsistencies here and there. The problem I'm getting at is that he leaves important things out of the games themselves. We're not asking him to answer "Hey, what happened to Terra?", "How will Xehanort die?" or "Will Roxas come back?", of course he shouldn't answer those immediately. But when something happens in a video game and it leaves you confused, and you don't understand it until the creator sits down for an interview and tells you who, what, when, where and why, well, I think it's a bit iffy. I've never had a problem with understanding KH anyway, but I know many people that have.

It all depends on how it's implemented. There's a difference between leaving room for suspense and just plain leaving you confused. I don't know the comic book creator you're talking about (or, if I do, I don't remember his name), so yeah.

I wouldn't know, didn't read them.

No one was criticizing Kingdom Hearts for not having enough Disney input. We were wondering how things would be different if Disney had more of a role in the making of the plot. Again, you blow things out of proportion. If anything, more Disney input might make it worse. The V-Cast cellphone game was made exclusively by Disney, and the only notable thing about it was that it had the smoking caterpillar from Alice in Wonderland.

How am I half right? You only quoted one part of what I said anyway. Riku didn't lose the keyblade because he had aligned his heart with darkness. He lost the keyblade because his heart was weak, which made it easier for him to succumb to the darkness. Xehanort is one dark friend, yet he wields a keyblade like no one's business. Light or darkness affiliation has nothing to do with wielding a keyblade, it's all about the strength of the heart. Sora regained the keyblade because his heart had been strengthened with the resolve to save Kairi. It's not about affiliation. Though I don't think we need to argue about this part, because I think we know what we both mean, and I think you may have misunderstood me somehow.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 5, 2012)

And now you know why I hate final mix.
"When Heartless are defeated, essentially the owner's hearts are rejoined with their once extinguished body, whichever world it may be on."
"In the case of a Nobody being defeated, it's a little more complicated. If the above mentioned hearts are liberated, they return to their original form. However, if the heart is still stolen by the Heartless, the Nobody's *body is swallowed by darkness.* If somewhere in the world their hearts are taken back, perhaps they might be able to return to their original human form."
That still leaves how they get out of the darkness and why they revived where their bodies were in 3D


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 5, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> And now you know why I hate final mix.
> "When Heartless are defeated, essentially the owner's hearts are rejoined with their once extinguished body, whichever world it may be on."
> "In the case of a Nobody being defeated, it's a little more complicated. If the above mentioned hearts are liberated, they return to their original form. However, if the heart is still stolen by the Heartless, the Nobody's *body is swallowed by darkness.* If somewhere in the world their hearts are taken back, perhaps they might be able to return to their original human form."
> That still leaves how they get out of the darkness and why they revived where their bodies were in 3D



Eh, I guess it's just part of KH. It's not really significant enough to worry about. Though it makes you wonder why people aren't just popping up back to life everywhere after KH2, when Sora beats the shit out of countless Heartless and Nobodies. Maybe it only happened to the Organization because they were the only ones to keep their original bodies and memories.


----------



## Bender (Sep 5, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> *That still leaves how they get out of the darkness and why they revived where their bodies were in 3D*



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8AP4tzXlGs[/YOUTUBE]

You see why I continue to call you an idiot? 

You barely ever think before posting ridiculous shit like this. 



> If anything, more Disney input might make it worse.



I'm gouging your guts out over this because some of your post comes across like, "Disney didn't do shit, this is sort of like a fanfic". And I'm saying why the fuck should  they need to mix with Nomura's creative gumbo when he's the one who planned it all in the first place. That's like saying Disney is allowed to touch Marvel film project or Marvel comics because they bought it.



> Still, I'm not seeing how Riku possessing some of Ansem SoD's darkness would allow him to summon Kairi's keyblade.



His strength of heart. Simple as that.  Also I believe it was more the keychain rather than the actual keyblade. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r41GiZEeSpA[/YOUTUBE]



As you see in the cutscene immediately after giving her, her keyblade Riku summons his. 



> It all depends on how it's implemented. There's a difference between leaving room for suspense and just plain leaving you confused.



So you're saying Nomura has left us confused without thinking in KH? 

On another note

you are half-right.

Riku's heart was slowly falling apart with the darkness that he had taken into him. I'm not saying being aligned with darkness isn't allowed to wield a keyblade I'm saying that his usage of it weakened his heart.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 5, 2012)

Sorry not ever playing 3D.
That still leaves why that happens.



Bender said:


> All video games have their own type of final mixes.


Pbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt.


----------



## Bender (Sep 5, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Sorry not ever playing 3D.



How about sorry for being a poor troll? You ask for inquiries about all these events that happen even though you've barely ever played KH.



> That still leaves why that happens.



No it doesn't. It was answered. 



> Pbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt.



Resident Evil 5 golden edition. And yet the game series is still shit.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 5, 2012)

Bender said:


> I'm gouging your guts out over this because some of your post comes across like, "Disney didn't do shit, this is sort of like a fanfic". And I'm saying why the fuck should  they need to mix with Nomura's creative gumbo when he's the one who planned it all in the first place. That's like saying Disney is allowed to touch Marvel film project or Marvel comics because they bought it.
> 
> His strength of heart. Simple as that.  Also I believe it was more the keychain rather than the actual keyblade.
> 
> ...



No lol, if anything, Disney failed at the one KH game they tried to make all on their own. It was so bad that it wasn't even "so bad it's good" bad, it was Zelda CD-i "let's pretend this never happened" bad. But it isn't bad to think about how it could be different if Disney had played a more active role in the plot. Maleficent probably would've stayed the main villain (like Nomura had considered at first, but scrapped the idea), Nobodies might have never been created, etc. 

Well, perhaps you're right. I still think it's a bit iffy how Kairi suddenly gets her keyblade. I wonder if Nomura had planned on Kairi being given ownership of one by Aqua by that point in time, or if he added in the whole ceremony thing to justify her and Riku getting one (since they weren't properly trained and whatnot by a Keyblade Master). I bet the answer is in an Ultimania somewhere.

Yes. There are instances where intentional thinking is good. Take Terra for instance. His fate at the end of DDD is unknown, and Nomura intended that to make us think and build suspense. But then there's things that confuse ordinary people that they don't understand until they read the interviews. I can't think of any off the top of my head because I understand the plot fine. I'll need to check out the DDD Ultimania. The point is that the plot has become convoluted. Doesn't mean it's bad, but it is kind of a jumble because Nomura didn't plan decades in advance. I guess you can't blame him. Hell, we'd probably have KH3 by now if weren't for goddamn VersusXIII. He's probably slightly annoyed about that as well.

And that's what I was getting at. Like I said, you misunderstood me somehow, and I worded what I tried to say not in the best way.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 5, 2012)

Bender said:


> How about sorry for being a poor troll? You ask for inquiries about all these events that happen even though you've barely ever played KH.
> 
> Resident Evil 5 golden edition. And yet the game series is still shit.


Lol re5 is a terrible example.
Simply put you are wrong not every single game ever made has a remix.
If I'm a poor troll why do you keep falling for it?


Bender said:


> No it doesn't. It was answered.



I can ask why forever for different reasons.
Why does the heart return to the original body no matter where it is? 
Why do they return to the original spot it happened when the body is dragged into darkness?
Does the darkness just drop it back like pizza?
Is Fry the darkness delivering people pizzas?

  I'm sure these questions will stop sometime soon.


----------



## Bender (Sep 5, 2012)

> Take Terra for instance. His fate at the end of DDD is unknown, and Nomura intended that to make us think and build suspense.



It's not all that hard to wonder what happened to Terra. Either A) He's one of Xehanort's Org XIII or B) Has become lost like Aqua. Not all answers need to be known just to make the game good for people who like it all answered in a single swoop. To me things like Kairi's keyblade are minor and aren't the main plot points that effect the entertaining aspect of the story.



> Well, perhaps you're right. I still think it's a bit iffy how Kairi suddenly gets her keyblade. I wonder if Nomura had planned on Kairi being given ownership of one by Aqua by that point in time, or if he added in the whole ceremony thing to justify her and Riku getting one (since they weren't properly trained and whatnot by a Keyblade Master)



Nomura said he planned out nearly every facet of the story. He said it about KH 2 and I'm certain he means it with KH 3 as well as Keyblade wielders etc. If he didn't we wouldn't have the secret trailer at the end of KH II or KH.



> The point is that the plot has become convoluted. Doesn't mean it's bad, but it is kind of a jumble because Nomura didn't plan decades in advance.



What? Dude, the secret trailers are proof that he's planned on the plot of other games. Each time there's been an interview he says how he's written the script down.



> I guess you can't blame him. Hell, we'd probably have KH3 by now if weren't for goddamn VersusXIII. He's probably slightly annoyed about that as well.



Ya need to be more optimistic like me bro.  In this one interview I remember Kishi saying FF Versus XIII is a more realistic KH. So I don't believe it'll all be a waste.





> But then there's things that confuse ordinary people that they don't understand until they read the interviews. I can't think of any off the top of my head because I understand the plot fine. I'll need to check out the DDD Ultimania.



Khwiki.net is a better place to look for info on KH.



> And that's what I was getting at. Like I said, you misunderstood me somehow, and I worded what I tried to say not in the best way.



It's alright. I just get agitated out of my mind when UR enters this thread since most of the stuff we talk about is common knowledge (IMO).

@ UR 
I haven't fallen for shit I'm just curious as to when you'll understand everyone in this thread laughs at you. I'm pissed because you're ruining my arguments with Death-Kun. Also I've never said all games have Final Mixes, I'm saying *some* do.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 5, 2012)

Bender said:


> All video games have their own type of final mixes.


"Also I've never said all games have Final Mixes"


Bender said:


> In this one interview I remember Kishi saying FF Versus XIII is a more realistic KH. So I don't believe it'll all be a waste.



Oh joy.
Just what we need.


----------



## Bender (Sep 5, 2012)

@ UR

Wow, I mispoke, big whup. I meant some video games do. And even then Final Mixes for games are great. What's not-so great is you not being able to rationalize why KH FM is bad or your whole position of KH verse at all. And when I said "all video games have a final mix" you misunderstand when I said "their type", meaning a sort of. It means a remake you stooge.



Fail more.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 5, 2012)

Bender said:


> @ UR
> 
> Wow, I mispoke, big whup. I meant some video games do. And even then Final Mixes for games are great. What's not-so great is you not being able to rationalize why KH FM is bad or your whole position of KH verse at all.



FM isn't localized for one thing.
As death said earlier it isn't that good things need to be added like that especially when it's not localized.


Bender said:


> @ UR
> 
> Wow, I mispoke, big whup. I meant some video games do. And even then Final Mixes for games are great. What's not-so great is you not being able to rationalize why KH FM is bad or your whole position of KH verse at all. And when I said "all video games have a final mix" you misunderstand when I said "their type", meaning a sort of. It means a remake you stooge.
> 
> ...


Remake =/ remix
May as well call UMvC3 a remake.
A few of the mixes can be considered remakes some just plain can't. 1 and 2 being those.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 5, 2012)

Bender said:


> It's not all that hard to wonder what happened to Terra. Either A) He's one of Xehanort's Org XIII or B) Has become lost like Aqua. Not all answers need to be known just to make the game good for people who like it all answered in a single swoop. To me things like Kairi's keyblade are minor and aren't the main plot points that effect the entertaining aspect of the story.
> 
> Nomura said he planned out nearly every facet of the story. He said it about KH 2 and I'm certain he means it with KH 3 as well as Keyblade wielders etc. If he didn't we wouldn't have the secret trailer at the end of KH II or KH.
> 
> ...



Well, that still leaves us thinking regardless. It gives us a feeling of suspense, not knowing where Terra is or if he's even our ally. That's what I mean by leaving certain things unanswered, it can be implemented in a good way. But I agree with you on that part. I think I said that to UR in an earlier post, that, in the end, the whole Riku giving Kairi her keyblade thing is minor and mostly inconsequential.

Ahhh, I see. I remember that now, thanks for reminding me.

I didn't outright say he hadn't planned on the other games and that's why things are convoluted. I think the plot is good, but it's still convoluted, and would be very confusing to newcomers in the series. 

con?vo?lut?ed/ˈk?nvəˌlo͞otid/
Adjective:	

1. Extremely complex and difficult to follow.

I think Kingdom Hearts at this point is just that for many people; difficult to follow. And what I meant by my earlier statement is that Nomura didn't have everything planned out from KH1 to KH3 right in the beginning. It was a growing and learning process.

Meanwhile, I really hope VersusXIII is a good game.

I should just replay KH1 and KH2. I haven't played them in forever. Meanwhile, I started a new file on CoM on the GBA, so I'll be playing through that as well. I've no access to my PS2 or PS3 until mid-October (I'm out of the country), so I'll replay CoM for kicks.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 5, 2012)

So, yeah, another question. 

What's Vanitas' status at the moment?


----------



## Bender (Sep 5, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:
			
		

> FM isn't localized for one thing.



I'll say again: idiot. So because you can't get your hold on it that's another reason why you think the game is crap? Geez.  KH FM is essentially the same game only with different designs for enemies, one more secret video, and another secret boss. 



> May as well call UMvC3 a remake.



The 1st kind of final mix is the one where you recreate the game on another console for gamers, the second type is the KH kind. U MvC3 is the second kind. Regardless of how much you hate the fact it is a final mix of sorts.

@Death-Kun

What exactly about it is convoluted for other people? My 12 year old cousin understands the series.



> con?vo?lut?ed/ˈk?nvəˌlo͞otid/
> Adjective:
> 
> 1. Extremely complex and difficult to follow.



Don't patronize me. I'm aware of the term. It's still not as unnecessarily difficult as you make it out to be IMO.



> I think Kingdom Hearts at this point is just that for many people; difficult to follow. *And what I meant by my earlier statement is that Nomura didn't have everything planned out from KH1 to KH3 right in the beginning.* It was a growing and learning process.



The reason why it seems that way is because its difficult to get the consent of the studio you work for and green light a sequel. Nomura didn't get right into the process of KH 2, KH 3 at first because he wasn't sure SE would approve. Once KH became a hit after the first then was Nomura able to fully pan out the story.

Here's a poll on whether KH is ridiculously convoluted:

Has Kingdom Hearts become too complicated?

    Not really, but it’s close. I’ve had my fill of Xehanort's (51%, 138 Votes)
    Heck no! I want more Sora-Offspring! (31%, 84 Votes)
    Yeah, and it’s too late. I’ve drowned in a sea of Sora's. (18%, 46 Votes)

Total Voters: 268

Want to know how KH will become incredibly convoluted? If the Xehanort saga (which Nomura has called KH 1-3) contains more than what is about Xehanort in it. So far Nomura hasn't done any of that.




@Stunna

Vanitas will only appear should Ventus appear I believe. As Nomura said, Vanitas reacted to Ventus in Sora's heart to Xehanort.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 5, 2012)

Vanitas was destroyed though, right? I don't get why he showed up in 3D.

EDIT: Having re-watched the scene, it shows Vanitas fading into light and melding into Ventus' Dive to the Heart. I suppose that implies that he rejoined with him, and that Ventus no longer has a heart of pure light?


----------



## Bender (Sep 5, 2012)

@Stunna

Hmm? No man. Vanitas is the darkness in Ventus's heart and yeah like you said Ventus is no longer an all pure heart.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 5, 2012)

I can't tell if you're agreeing with me or telling me I'm wrong.


----------



## Bender (Sep 5, 2012)

@Stunna

Kinda both.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 5, 2012)

What part are you saying is wrong? I'm confused.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 5, 2012)

Stunna said:


> What part are you saying is wrong? I'm confused.


Kingdom Hearts.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 5, 2012)

Besides that of course.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 6, 2012)

Hey guys, remember KH V-cast?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 6, 2012)

who doesn't?


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 6, 2012)

About Kingdom Hearts being convoluted..

It's probably considered convoluted _now_ because it started off with a really simple Light VS Darkness Fantasy story in the first game, then slaps you silly with all kinds of new stuff in every game afterwards like Organization XIII, Castle Oblivion, Nobodies, Unversed, Dream Eaters, Sora clones, KeyBlade weilders showing up left & right, and other things on top of that.

It's not hard to understand imo, just a-lot of plot elements to take in after something as simple as KH1 :T


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 6, 2012)

I disagree. I understood Chain of memories and KH2 just fine. It just got convoluted and confusing after that. That's how i felt about it even though i enjoyed BBS


----------



## Crowned Clown (Sep 6, 2012)

I understood KH2 just fine until the bullshit that started coming out with KH2FM. And not having it localized.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 6, 2012)

I was already burned by not having KH1FM not localized  It was awkward because it KH2 they actually referenced KH1FM in a scene which no one actually understood because it never came to america


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 6, 2012)

Bender said:


> @Death-Kun
> 
> What exactly about it is convoluted for other people? My 12 year old cousin understands the series.
> 
> ...



The thing is, though, that even if you understand the series it can still be considered convoluted. Nomura has seemed to have added in a lot more details than he should have. The handheld games are great, but do you really think they would have happened if Nomura had been able to get development rolling for KH3 right away? If Nomura had no other plans (VersusXIII), do you really think he would have waited 8 years (because, let's face it, we're not getting KH3 until 2014 at the earliest) to make KH3? Nomura just decided to stretch the plot and details out so Kingdom Hearts didn't become a dead series. No KH games, people bitch at Nomura. He gives KH games, people bitch because it's not KH3. 

But yeah, just because it's convoluted doesn't mean you can't understand it. it just means it's complex and hard to follow, not impossible. And that poll, if anything, supports my statement. Nearly 51% think KH is almost too complicated, 18% already do, and only 31% think the series is easy-peasy.

Though I think I'll stop arguing now because we'll never see eye to eye.


----------



## Bender (Sep 6, 2012)

@Death-Kun

Dude, it's alright to keep your view point it's far more coherent and void of zero laughable points than UR's posts are.



Stunna said:


> What part are you saying is wrong? I'm confused.



Eh, I meant you were right about your whole post. I was too tired to thoroughly examine your post. 




			
				Death-Kun said:
			
		

> The thing is, though, that even if you understand the series it can still be considered convoluted.



I never said it wasn't unbelievably ridiculously convoluted. It's close to being the serious kind of convolution as the poll I showed proved.



> The handheld games are great, but do you really think they would have happened if Nomura had been able to get development rolling for KH3 right away? If Nomura had no other plans (VersusXIII), do you really think he would have waited 8 years (because, let's face it, we're not getting KH3 until 2014 at the earliest) to make KH3?



Actually, no matter what we weren't getting KH 3 after KH2 regardless of Versus XIII. Remember the secret trailer of KH II? That was for Birth By Sleep. KH would have been a serious convolution train had all of that been incorporated into KHIII. 

This idea:



> No KH games, people bitch at Nomura. He gives KH games, people bitch because it's not KH3. Nomura just decided to stretch the plot and details out so Kingdom Hearts didn't become a dead series.



That's a no, no bro. It was not meant to stretch out things. Just look at the secret ending to KH II. Unless it says it's about KHIII then that doesn't mean we're getting it. KH 358/2 Days needed to cover events that Roxas went through (And more of Xehanort's goals) BBS gave us more about Master Xehanort, KH Coded listed more about the contents of the letter, KH 3D bridges KH III. That's not convolution. It's cleaning up plot threads. Now unless there was a game that listed things that are completely unrelated to the central matter than you call it that.

If most the handhelds were cleaning up plot points that would be listed for KHIII I don't see how that can be called convolution. People seem to be making it more convoluted than it needs to be.

Make sense?


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Sep 6, 2012)

The ending of the Dream Drop Distance states several times what the plot is now, and I think it's pretty easy to summarize. We're back to a Light versus Darkness fantasy plot, although the main villain wants to exploit that battle in order to create the ultimate weapon.

It's the creation of the X-blade itself where I'll admit I'm confused. We know the pieces of light are the Seven Princesses of Heart, and the Seven Keyblade Wielders are meant to be their protectors (Well, aside from Kairi, who is both of those), but Organization XIII isn't actually the thirteen darknesses of the X-blade, so is the idea that Xehanort is basically trying to replicate the battle between Ventus and Vanitas.

I maintain that the series is not convoluted, just spread across too many systems, and because Sony is intent on destroying backwards compatibility for those who dare to like getting physical copies of games, chances are that people who want to get into the series now have a PS3 that can't play PS2 games or just don't have a PSP, and even if they have the Vita, they can't play Birth by Sleep.


----------



## Bender (Sep 6, 2012)

@Phantom Roxas

Exactly.

It's story of light versus darkness. Something which the thick-headed troll in this thread can't get. 

KH III was never going to come immediately guys. BBS was. And just like 3D it was an important story-element. We were able to wait patiently for BBS after KH2, and KH 358/2 Days. Is it really that hard to wait 2 more years for KH III?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 6, 2012)

Bender said:


> KH III was never going to come immediately guys. BBS was. And just like 3D it was an important story-element. We were able to wait patiently for BBS after KH2, and KH 358/2 Days. Is it really that hard to wait 2 more years for KH III?



I feel sorry for those ps3 owners that bought it solely for that game.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 6, 2012)

Bender said:


> Is it really that hard to wait 2 more years for KH III?



Yes, it really is. I'm getting tired of in between episodes and prequels.

I'm not saying BBS wasn't good, it was, but enough is enough.


----------



## Bender (Sep 6, 2012)

Naruto said:


> Yes, it really is. I'm getting tired of in between episodes and prequels.



Tough titty then bro. Shit, you waited 3 years for KHII. I'm stumped by how it's hard to wait for KHIII when the wait date isn't all that far. If you say that it's difficult to wait for for KHIII then you have ADHD. 




> I'm not saying BBS wasn't good, it was, but enough is enough.



Nomura has a responsibility towards Final Fantasy fans as well. Or are you saying you don't want to Final Versus XIII? KH 3D is more than a pleasing game to play in the meantime till KH III.

On another note, can please start monitoring this thread more and delete some of Unlosing Ranger's posts. It's troll shit after troll shit. I've I I-listed the dude but his posts are troublesome for the other people in this thread.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 6, 2012)

It's mostly just you bender.
And 3 years is a normal waiting time for a game, It shouldn't take longer than a console's life to be made.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 6, 2012)

There's 3 Years for KHII, but then there's the 7 years it took for us to get back to Sora for this game 

Then 2 more until the Grand Finale makes 9 years total...

I've enjoyed what I have in this series thus far, but I think impatience is completely understandable


----------



## Bender (Sep 6, 2012)

@Hydro Spiral

People aren't looking at things chronologically though. BBS was the game that came next in line following KH2. Following BBS was 3D. Only took 2 years for 3D to come out. I don't see the unlikelyness of KH III taking too long considering how Nomura told us he finished the script for KH III. 

On another note, I got my Game Informer magazine, and KH3D got a boss rating. 



I can look at it again and again. pek pek

Also it got title game of the month in the magazine. 

EDIT:

KH BBS was a breath of fresh air seeing as how their were 3 games dedicated to Sora.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 7, 2012)

*Kingdom Hearts 3D Sold Over 200,000 Copies In The U.S.*



> Last night, Nintendo of America released U.S. sales figures for Kingdom Hearts 3D: Dream Drop Distance in the month of August. According to Nintendo’s data, the 3DS game sold over 180,000 copies during the month.
> 
> Siliconera has learnt that this number isn’t quite accurate. For some reason, Nintendo’s sales figures don’t account for the “Mark of Mastery” collector’s edition of the game, which pushes the 180,000 figure even higher.
> 
> ...





Thank god. 180k nearly gave me a heart attack.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 7, 2012)

Bender said:


> Tough titty then bro. Shit, you waited 3 years for KHII. I'm stumped by how it's hard to wait for KHIII when the wait date isn't all that far. If you say that it's difficult to wait for for KHIII then you have ADHD.



The PS3 is nearing the end of its lifecycle. When I got this console there were two things I wanted out of it: God of War 3 and Kingdom Hearts 3. I think expecting a full fledged sequel to KH2 before an entire fucking generation of consoles goes by is reasonable.

Maybe you should keep your fucking pants on before you go "HURRR DURR U MUS BE ADHD".



> Nomura has a responsibility towards Final Fantasy fans as well. Or are you saying you don't want to Final Versus XIII? KH 3D is more than a pleasing game to play in the meantime till KH III.



I don't care about Versus.

And I don't know how good KH3D is, because I don't have a 3DS yet. I have high hopes, though.



> On another note, can please start monitoring this thread more and delete some of Unlosing Ranger's posts. It's troll shit after troll shit. I've I I-listed the dude but his posts are troublesome for the other people in this thread.



I don't see any problematic posts from him. Report something if you must.


----------



## Bender (Sep 7, 2012)

@ANS

HOLY SHIT 

It's so beautiful   

@ Naruto

How is it nearing the end of it's life cycle?  It came out 6 freaking years ago. I mean seriously? The PS2 was launched in 2000 IIRC. If anything that's the console that's nearing the end of it's life cycle. I find it hard to believe that if KHIII takes 2 years to come out that it'll be dead. 

On another note, sorry about the AHD comment, I was being obnoxious and condescending. But seriously, people are trying to axe the PS3 too soon...  

If anything Sony needs to hold their fucking horses with going to PS4. At least wait until 2016.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 7, 2012)

*sigh*

I'm too poor to afford a 3DS right now. Maybe by christmas.

How would you rate this game compared to BBS?


----------



## Bender (Sep 7, 2012)

@Naruto

The dialogue is a whole lot more powerful in comparison to BBS, the gameplay is pretty coo, the cutscenes are beautiful, and the voice acting is superb. You may be mixed on the Drop system since it seems like a way to steer away from the character switch system as RE: Chain of Memories, and BBS.

EDIT:

Overall, like Gameinformers rated it: 9.0/10


----------



## Stunna (Sep 8, 2012)

"What I do, I do for friendship!"



Actually, I think Terra and Aqua's VAs are pretty bland. Everyone else is good though.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## Naruto (Sep 8, 2012)

English voice acting for Aqua and Terra sucked but I personally liked the story. Even if it was a horrible ripoff of Star Wars at times.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I loved it when he handed his keyblade to Riku.


----------



## Bender (Sep 8, 2012)

Fucking yes! I got my Kingdom Hearts 2 Final Mix disk!   

Now I can start the importing process


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 8, 2012)

lol, now that I think about it, this series does borrow some of it's elements from Star Wars at times...

Well, at least there's technically no dark side and light side.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 8, 2012)

Sure there is.


----------



## Bender (Sep 9, 2012)

Good god the slide tool is a pain in the ass using on the fat PS2


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 9, 2012)

I really hope KH3D has good legs in sales since it's passed over 200k and all.


----------



## Bender (Sep 9, 2012)

@ANS

Worry not. All will be well.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 9, 2012)

Indeed, it's too good of a game to fall flat especially in the U.S.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 21, 2012)

Tomorrow's my birthday, and my sister bought me a 3DS.

Guess what game I'm going to get first


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 21, 2012)

You're gonna love it.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 21, 2012)

Can't wait till I beat birth by sleep to play this game. The way you guys are going on about it...........


----------



## Bender (Sep 21, 2012)

Naruto said:


> Tomorrow's my birthday, and my sister bought me a 3DS.
> 
> Guess what game I'm going to get first





*hi-fives*

I'm happy for you bro ham.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 21, 2012)

Foxve said:


> Can't wait till I beat birth by sleep to play this game. The way you guys are going on about it...........



Birth By Sleep was AWESOME. Make sure you don't miss out on the secret episode. Play in proud mode and get all the xehanort reports, it's the easiest way.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 21, 2012)

Naruto said:


> Birth By Sleep was AWESOME. Make sure you don't miss out on the secret episode. Play in proud mode and get all the xehanort reports, it's the easiest way.


Going to youtube is the easiest way.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 21, 2012)

Naruto said:


> Birth By Sleep was AWESOME. Make sure you don't miss out on the secret episode. Play in proud mode and get all the xehanort reports, it's the easiest way.



I'm not sure I ever saw Blank Points.  Even though I did beat BbS. I'll probably wait to see it when we get KH HD 2.5 Remix. 



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Going to youtube is the easiest way.



It feels better to unlock it yourself, brohan.


----------



## Bender (Sep 21, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger, just doesn't have a single positive thing to say about KH. Heck, in this entire thread I don't recall it either.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 21, 2012)

Bender said:


> Unlosing Ranger, just doesn't have a single positive thing to say about KH. Heck, in this entire thread I don't recall it either.



He isn't wrong. Youtube _is_ the easiest way. 

Now, the more _satisfying_ way is to unlock it yourself.


----------



## Bender (Sep 21, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> He isn't wrong. Youtube _is_ the easiest way.
> 
> Now, the more _satisfying_ way is to unlock it yourself.



I never said he wasn't wrong. I'm saying he always has to be wisecracking about the game. Also Youtubing awesome games for the ending is so pathetic. Unless the game gets a shitty rating it's understandable.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 22, 2012)

Man, what I wouldn't give to play as Mickey.

No seriously, you don't want to know how much money I'd be prepared to dump into a playable Mickey DLC.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm playing it in proud mode right now. Heard the secret ending would be easier if you did all 3 stories on proud mode. Doing Ventus's right now, then i'll do Terra's, then finally Aqua's.


Funniest thing, as soon as i beat the snow white world, I went to the Mirage Arena and fought the first level of the arena till i beat it. I did this multiple times before i even went to the next couple worlds. I never even got the skill cure before i beat it(dispite playing the command board multiple times as well), did it without healing once(course i got the little green health balls when i could). I went from level 3 to level 18 before i even went to one of the worlds after the snow white one. Needless to say I owned the fuck out of them even on proud mode


----------



## Naruto (Sep 22, 2012)

Yeah I had a similar experience because whenever I started a new campaign with a different character it bummed me out having a shitty deck, so I waltz over to Enchanted Dominion and grind some command XP and do some melding until I have something worth a damn, then find that I now outlevel the entire game pretty much.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm surprised no one here has shared this news yet...anyways it has been confirmed that the first HD Collection will only have KH, Re: CoM, and 358/2 Days.

Also it will be PS3 Exclusive. No word yet if this will be Japan Exclusive or not...


----------



## Naruto (Sep 22, 2012)

Toddler Naruto said:


> I'm surprised no one here has shared this news yet...anyways it has been confirmed that the first HD Collection will only have KH, Re: CoM, and 358/2 Days.
> 
> Also it will be PS3 Exclusive. No word yet if this will be Japan Exclusive or not...



That's because there's a thread dedicated to it


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm kinda experiencing the same thing in my CoM playthrough right now. I've been unintentionally grinding and I'm level 28 already. I've only beaten the first set of worlds.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 22, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cah2sJUT6OE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 22, 2012)

Oh God, why.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 22, 2012)

Especially the thumbnail. 

That Gangnam music seems to be pretty popular around Youtube.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 22, 2012)

It's popular all over the internet, it's gone viral.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 22, 2012)

The first time i saw it was in a club i went to, one of the members showed a youtube video of it and when i looked i was like .......................


----------



## Crowned Clown (Sep 22, 2012)

My president at Texas A&M did the Gangnam Style Dance at Midnight Yell last night (midnight pep rally where 20-30000 students show up to before every football game). He also did the Dougie when our Women's BBall team won the National Championship 2 years ago. He is well loved by the students obviously.


----------



## Bender (Sep 22, 2012)

@ that video


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Sep 23, 2012)

Naruto said:


> That's because there's a thread dedicated to it



Thanks for sharing a link to it .


----------



## Naruto (Sep 27, 2012)

I finally have this game.

First impressions:

*Graphics -* Good! Better than BBS, if not by much. But they obviously took the extra resources and put them to good use with far larger environments with more platforming and whatnot. It's nice not having to load a new area every 20 seconds.

*Soundtrack -* Same as always, haven't heard a single new score (well alright, TWEWY theme).

*Story -* Too early to say. I'm not sure if time travel is actually involved or if it's just some sort of trick that Yen Sid pulled, but so far I'm not very fond of the premise. I also don't see how sending the two off on their own *again* is going to teach them the "proper" way of being a keyblade master. Seems like it's self-teaching all over again to me.

*Gameplay -* Good! I have a few nitpicks, as I so often do, but ultimately it's very entertaining.

Flowmotion is awesome, Reality Shift I don't care about but it doesn't hurt anything, the deck system somehow seems to be inferior to BBS (no melding, no styles, only shows 2 commands instead of 3 on the interface, so if I scroll down I might as well be blindfolded), the new spirits system is...a good idea at its core but I personally dislike the execution.

I love having a party again, but these spirits look so much like enemy dream eaters (which gets real confusing at times) and they are so inconsequential that I don't understand why I can't have disney characters following me instead.

I think the spirits system could have been absolutely perfect if they just used characters we know and love.

Did anyone ever complain about Donald and Goofy? Why haven't we been able to team up again since KH1&2? Another thing that messes me up is the camera, mostly after performing a freeflow combat move. It turns fights into a roller coaster that I don't feel in control of.

*P.S.:* Would have been cool to have forms back, but I'm guessing Riku absorbing spirits to power up is the closest I'll get to it, right?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 27, 2012)

There's still command styles but it's exclusively to Riku's side when you link with your spirits. Also having 2 commands imo doesn't make much of a difference to me so i'm not really bothered by it. No command melding i can understand. 

Spirits are pretty much your partners for the rest of the game since most of your involvement in the sleeping disney worlds is unlocking the keyholes with a lot of nightmares and Norts[S/] confronting you with some acceptions of Disney bosses. Btw you can paint your spirits at least so you can know the difference. 

Anyhow nice impressions. KH3D/BBS/KH2 ftw.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 27, 2012)

Totally forgot to mention the drop system. It stresses me out a tad. At least you can drop at will, though.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 27, 2012)

That, and you can buy Drop-Me-Nots for dirt cheap, which you can use to reset the drop gauge.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 27, 2012)

They're still self taught they're really just looking to obtain a new power so they can compete with Xehanort.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 27, 2012)

Anyone else bothered by how Yensid sets Sora and Riku's ages back a year so they can relearn to use the Keyblade from scratch but they still fight the same way by the time the game ends?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 27, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Anyone else bothered by how Yensid sets Sora and Riku's ages back a year so they can relearn to use the Keyblade from scratch but they still fight the same way by the time the game ends?



Well, Yen Sid didn't teach them anything, he just sent them to fight monsters which is what they have been doing since the beginning.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 27, 2012)

Am I the only one expecting a Final Mix version of this game? 

All of the major titles get them


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 27, 2012)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Well, Yen Sid didn't teach them anything, he just sent them to fight monsters which is what they have been doing since the beginning.



The most pointless aspect of that game.
You're a keyblade master wooofreaking wo, doesn't matter  Eraqus was one and he sucked it's clear the qualification's aren't really that high. Could have just hey you are ready already here you go, now KH3 1.5 .


----------



## Stunna (Sep 27, 2012)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Well, Yen Sid didn't teach them anything, he just sent them to fight monsters which is what they have been doing since the beginning.


What was the point of making them younger? It was so they could "learn to use the Keyblade properly", but nothing changed.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 27, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The most pointless aspect of that game.
> You're a keyblade master wooofreaking wo, doesn't matter  Eraqus was one and he sucked it's clear the qualification's aren't really that high. Could have just hey you are ready already here you go, now KH3 1.5 .



...........


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 28, 2012)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Am I the only one expecting a Final Mix version of this game?
> 
> All of the major titles get them



Nomura said he had no plans for one, but no plans for one doesn't mean that it won't exist someday.  So it may possibly happen. Though, they wouldn't want the release of a DDD Final Mix to get in the way of the release of KH 1.5 HD and KH 2.5 HD collections. So who knows.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 28, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Nomura said he had no plans for one, but no plans for one doesn't mean that it won't exist someday.  So it may possibly happen. Though, they wouldn't want the release of a DDD Final Mix to get in the way of the release of KH 1.5 HD and KH 2.5 HD collections. So who knows.



KH HD for 360?


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 28, 2012)

Probably not.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Sep 28, 2012)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Am I the only one expecting a Final Mix version of this game ?
> 
> All of the major titles get them .



Japan probably won't be getting KH3D: Final Mix until like 2014 at the earliest.

(because of HD Collections with Final Mixes)



Death-kun said:


> Nomura said he had no plans for one, but no plans for one doesn't mean that it won't exist someday . So it may possibly happen.
> 
> Though, they wouldn't want the release of a KH3D: Final Mix to get in the way of the release of KH 1.5 HD and KH 2.5 HD collections. So who knows.



Yeah, all we can do right now is wait and see what happens sadly.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 28, 2012)

I wonder what they would add in KH3D Final Mix anyway.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 29, 2012)

I came across this:



Some highlights:



> They are doing research concerning the high-definition graphics of the game, and depending on the technical requirements of the next generation consoles, Kingdom Hearts III may see a release on existing platforms.



^Would be fantastic, I don't want to buy new consoles yet and it would mean a faster release, too.



> Kingdom Hearts III’s story will pick up directly after the events of Kingdom Hearts 3D: Dream Drop Distance and serve as the final chapter of the “Xehanort Saga”, although it will not be the final game of the series overall.”



So it should finally answer a good deal of questions and provide some degree of closure with a minimum of cliffhanger endings, while still leaving the door open for future milking installments.



> Moreover, there will be no sequel to Kingdom Hearts Birth by Sleep nor an updated version of Kingdom Hearts 3D: Dream Drop Distance.



Seems weird, I thought BBSv2 was pretty much confirmed by the secret ending. I don't mind, though. The sooner they work on KH3 the better.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 29, 2012)

I still think continuing after the Xehanort saga is the most retarded thing ever.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 29, 2012)

Glad to see that after the HD collections we'll be getting KH3.



Stunna said:


> I still think continuing after the Xehanort saga is the most retarded thing ever.



Why? It would allow a new plot to develop. I'd like to see Maleficent become a villain again, or perhaps some of the Organization members that "get away" from the chaos. I'd like to see Marluxia's somebody (Lumaria is my favorite choice for his name) come back, along with Larxene's somebody (Relena plz). People want a simpler and more cohesive plot, and this is Nomura's chance to deliver. Kingdom Hearts is an established series now, he can plan ahead as much as he wants so the new plot doesn't end up as convoluted as the Xehanort Saga plot.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 29, 2012)

All of those are anticlimactic in comparison. So much revolves around Xehanort, I can't picture anything else taking the villain seat. Plus I don't feel like waiting ten years between sequels anymore.


----------



## Bender (Sep 29, 2012)

@Death-Kun and Naruto deleting post 

What world are you at Naruto? 

@Stunna

*Spoiler*: __ 



According to Nomura he said the secret of KH III would make way for another entry in the series




So I wouldn't rule out going past the Xehanort saga.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 29, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Why? It would allow a new plot to develop. I'd like to see Maleficent become a villain again, or perhaps some of the Organization members that "get away" from the chaos. I'd like to see Marluxia's somebody (Lumaria is my favorite choice for his name) come back, along with Larxene's somebody (Relena plz). People want a simpler and more cohesive plot, and this is Nomura's chance to deliver. Kingdom Hearts is an established series now, he can plan ahead as much as he wants so the new plot doesn't end up as convoluted as the Xehanort Saga plot.


Think it's mainly because they have done everything that can pretty much be done.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 29, 2012)

Wait wait wait, how is what I said a spoiler? All I said was that Xehanort would be dead and gone after KH3. How is that a spoiler? Nomura has already said that KH3 would be the end of the Xehanort Saga. I didn't spoil a single thing about KH3D. I said KH*3*, not KH*3D*.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Think it's mainly because they have done everything that can pretty much be done.



Pretty much, yeah. We'll get remastered editions, then the final fight with Xehanort, and that'll be it.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 29, 2012)

Makes me wonder how KH3 will self-contain itself with Disney worlds even though it's setting up for another war clash.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 29, 2012)

Whaddya' mean?


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 29, 2012)

I kind of want there to be three sides in KH3.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The 13 Seekers of Darkness vs the 7 Guardians of Light vs Maleficent's Band of Villains.

Yes, I want Maleficent to assemble a force combined of major Disney villains and Heartless. Xehanort and Yen Sid will be too preoccupied setting up the clash between light and darkness to put any real effort into stopping Maleficent from gathering her forces. Imagine, the 7 Lights and the 13 Darknesses start going at it, when all of a sudden Maleficent shows up at the Keyblade Graveyard with Disney villains and thousands of Heartless. She goes into Dragon form and starts circling above the battlefield, spraying everything in sight with green hellfire.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 29, 2012)

Why wouldn't the Disney villains be disposed of in their respective worlds?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 29, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Why wouldn't the Disney villains be disposed of in their respective worlds?


same same old I guess.
They should just gang up on you honestly.


----------



## Bender (Sep 29, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The war in Kingdom Hearts 3 is going to be a badass war alright. Hopefully we see the end of Maleficent. I want to see the Horned King be the new top Disney villain.




Don'tcha agree Death-Kun bro?


----------



## Stunna (Sep 29, 2012)

That wasn't exactly an option in Kingdom Hearts. The villains had to remain in their worlds to fulfill their roles in the overall plan, and in Kingdom Hearts II the Disney villains weren't collaborating.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 29, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Why wouldn't the Disney villains be disposed of in their respective worlds?



Difference between getting beat and being destroyed. We've been beating the  shit out of Xehanort iterations for years, why should the Disney villains give up after getting beaten once?

Some might be more convinced to help Maleficent take over the world if it means they also get revenge on those "wretched little guppies" (which Ursula called Sora and Riku right at the beginning of KH3D).

After failing in their respective worlds, they make seek to join up and look towards greener pastures for the taking. 

Honestly, I just want the Disney worlds and characters (besides Yen Sid, Donald, Goofy and Mickey) to actually have relevance in the plot. KH1 was the first and last game to actually have the Disney characters relevant towards the overall plot.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> same same old I guess.
> They should just gang up on you honestly.



I'd like to to eventually happen.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 29, 2012)

Stunna said:


> That wasn't exactly an option in Kingdom Hearts. The villains had to remain in their worlds to fulfill their roles in the overall plan, and in Kingdom Hearts II the Disney villains weren't collaborating.


But why not in 2?
Because right?


----------



## Stunna (Sep 29, 2012)

My suspension of disbelief depends on who the villain is. I can't picture some being allowed to live and escape, especially Ursula, who I don't want to return anyway. 

EDIT: Because Maleficent united the villains to collect the princesses, and since that wasn't her goal in the second game, she didn't have a need to use the villains either, Einstein.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 29, 2012)

Stunna said:


> My suspension of disbelief depends on who the villain is. I can't picture some being allowed to live and escape, especially Ursula, who I don't want to return anyway.
> 
> EDIT: Because Maleficent united the villains to collect the princesses, and since that wasn't her goal in the second game, she didn't have a need to use the villains either, Einstein.


She used pete.


Death-kun said:


> Difference between getting beat and being  destroyed. We've been beating the  shit out of Xehanort iterations for  years, why should the Disney villains give up after getting beaten once?
> 
> Some might be more convinced to help Maleficent take over the world if  it means they also get revenge on those "wretched little guppies" (which  Ursula called Sora and Riku right at the beginning of KH3D).
> 
> ...


This^
more FF villains as well.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 29, 2012)

Bender said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Nah mang, I think Maleficent should still stay around. She's a force to be reckoned with, and every time she shows up it means shit is about to go down. She hasn't been written off as a threat whatsoever, it's just that Xehanort is a bigger and more immediate threat right now. Which would make it oh so delicious if Maleficent got the last laugh in KH3. I want a big clash between all three of them.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 29, 2012)

I doubt she'll get a last laugh. I don't think she'll ever reach the level of threat she had in Kingdom Hearts, and if she does, it won't be for long.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 29, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> This^
> more FF villains as well.



I want Gilgamesh as a secret boss.

It'd be nice to see Maleficent gather some FF villains as well. I'm wondering which ones she could recruit that wouldn't end up just backstabbing her, though. A lot of them are selfish pricks and would off Maleficent once her usefulness had run out. Maleficent needs to stay the head honcho.



Stunna said:


> I doubt she'll get a last laugh. I don't think she'll ever reach the level of threat she had in Kingdom Hearts, and if she does, it won't be for long.



You severely underestimate Maleficent.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 29, 2012)

If she manipulates other villains again she'll be a threat, I admit, but as soon as one of the main characters confronts her one on one, she's going to be a stain on the floor again.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 29, 2012)

Stunna said:


> If she manipulates other villains again she'll be a threat, I admit, but as soon as one of the main characters confronts her one on one, she's going to be a stain on the floor again.



She can always attain more power. And what use are pawns if you don't use them? She has the potential to manipulate Disney villains as well as directly control Heartless at a whim. Being able to control Heartless is no easy feat nor is it to be taken lightly. And before you say Pete, the Heartless only listen to Pete because Maleficent makes them listen to Pete. 

What makes Maleficent so daunting is that she's almost as stubborn as Xehanort. She doesn't give up no matter how many times she's beaten.


----------



## Bender (Sep 29, 2012)

@Stunna

Agreed. Maleficent has definitely suffered from the term tvtropes coined as "villainous decay". Kingdom Hearts was definitely the first time she was a terrible threat. As of late she's mostly a joke. Hell I don't think she even posed much of a thread in Kingdom Hearts Coded. Sure she


*Spoiler*: __ 



broke Data Sora's keyblade. But then again that was DATA.




Also in Kingdom Hearts Xehanort's Heartless said that the Heartless were using Maleficent more than she was using them.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 29, 2012)

They definitely haven't exactly helped take her seriously, but it is possible for her to regain some menace.


----------



## Bender (Sep 29, 2012)

If Maleficent employs more FF characters like she did YRP in KH II she'll definitely regain some standing in my book. It'd be badass if in KH III we see some FF Dissidia villains designs used. I can see Kefka being a good dude to use. Also Kuja.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 29, 2012)

Bender said:


> Also in Kingdom Hearts Xehanort's Heartless said that the Heartless were using Maleficent more than she was using them.



Regardless, the Heartless and Maleficent have a somewhat synonymous goal. Also, that was KH1. It's implied in DDD that
*Spoiler*: __ 



Xehanort's return and the impending darkness is only increasing her strength, with her being able to infiltrate Disney Castle despite the Cornerstone of Light (which kept her out before).


The only time she lost control of the Heartless was in KH2, because they were too close to the Realm of Darkness (this is when the Heartless begin flooding the Organization's castle at The World That Never Was). The Heartless became too unruly, not to mention control over them was probably taken from Maleficent by Xemnas, who in DDD is revealed to 
*Spoiler*: __ 



have never lost his memories in the first place, or at least regained them as Apprentice Terranort before he split himself into Ansem SoD and Xemnas. Which means that Xemnas had all the knowledge the original Xehanort had, including the knowledge on how to control the Heartless.


 Remember, Maleficent learned everything about darkness and the Heartless from Xehanort. When it comes to mastery over darkness and the Heartless, she simply just can't beat the one who taught her everything she knows.

I just want Maleficent to rise to power again. She learned everything she knew from Xehanort, which was part of Xehanort's plan to gather the 7 Princesses of Heart (though that plan failed in the end). It'd be such a big "fuck you" to Xehanort if one of his tools ended up getting majorly in his way.


----------



## Bender (Sep 29, 2012)

@Death-Kun

Hmm, well made point.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 29, 2012)

Seriously, she's the biggest threat after Xehanort. The problem is that Xehanort took the spotlight and is more powerful than her.

I'd actually like to see Maleficent and Master Xehanort duke it out with magic.  They're both subpar when it comes to physical strength (her being a sorceress and him being old), so it'd be great to see those two go at it with spells.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 29, 2012)

She's the biggest threat after Xehanort because she was the central and only main villain until his presence was revealed.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 29, 2012)

That, and she is packing some serious power, believe it or not. If it weren't for Sora, Riku, Mickey and Xehanort, she could've taken over everything by now.


----------



## Bender (Sep 29, 2012)

Master Xehanort has seniority over Maleficent so of course he's more powerful than her. 

If there was a fight between them it's be a total curbstomp battle in favor of MX.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 29, 2012)

I wouldn't say curbstomp, but she would definitely flat-out lose. Master Xehanort is more proficient at everything Maleficent can do. 

Maleficent will absorb Kingdom Hearts and become all-powerful.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 29, 2012)

Sounds like something that would happen in Naruto.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 29, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Either she absorbs Kingdom Hearts or Master Xehanort absorbs Kingdom Hearts. Someone's gotta do it.


----------



## Bender (Sep 29, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Sounds like something that would happen in Naruto.



Tobi=Maleficent

Master Xehanort= Madara




Maleficent wouldn't be able to step within an inch of Kingdom Hearts.

I want to see Master Xehanort fight with Sora. Or at least Sora meet with MX.


*Spoiler*: __ 



It really saddened me how nearly everyone bad guy-ally mocks the shit out of Sora.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 29, 2012)

Anyone here wish future KH titles could run in 60FPS instead of 30FPS? I sure do.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 29, 2012)

It will happen eventually.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 29, 2012)

WHEN?! gun


----------



## Bender (Sep 29, 2012)

@ANS

What do you mean by 60 FPS over 30 FPS?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 29, 2012)

30 framerates per second & 60 framerates per second.


----------



## Bender (Sep 29, 2012)

Ah.

Also if there's another war sequence I wanna see the Behemoth Heartless included in the fight. That was the upsetting part for me in KH II. Regardless it was still a fun fight. ^^


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 29, 2012)

Oh yeah i remember that.  I heard the reason it was took out from KH2 during the 1000 heartless fight was because the PS2 couldn't handle it with to many enemies on screen.


----------



## Bender (Sep 29, 2012)

@ANS

That's understandable. I mean shit each time the Olympus Coliseum is visited there's like zero people in the stands. Yet we hear the roaring of crowds.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 29, 2012)

Damn S.E. and the lack of crowded NPC's in KH cutscenes due to their laziness.  Not that it bothers me too many but it gets weird when you hear sounds but no people lol.


----------



## Bender (Sep 29, 2012)

@ANS 

Totally. If they're unable to do that on a next-gen console, I'mma be livid.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 29, 2012)

The War of 1000 fodder 

That was cool, but the best part was teaming up with the FF7 characters beforehand to me


----------



## Stunna (Sep 29, 2012)

Battle of the 1000 Heartless was so BA.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 30, 2012)

Hopefully in KH3 if we fight that many enemies they won't be pre-rendered. If you look at the 1000 Heartless battle in KH2, all the Heartless besides the ones you were fighting didn't look very... nice.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 7, 2012)

On the subject of this game's ending

I just remembered..


*Spoiler*: __ 



..that Lea took a hold of Terra's Wooden Keyblade way back when 

So I guess that new Keyblade of his really didn't come out of absolute nowhere after all, as far as this story goes


----------



## Naruto (Oct 7, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> 30 framerates per second & 60 framerates per second.



30 *FRAMES *per second

is the frame*RATE*.

[/grammarnazi]


----------



## -JT- (Oct 7, 2012)

Ok, this might be a tall order because I know how complicated KH Lore can get, but can someone explain to me what happens in DDD? I've played KH, KH2 and Days, and have watched videos of CoM and BBS so I know what's happened up to there.
But can someone explain the gist of it to me and what has to happen next so that I will be reasonably well-informed when KH3 FINALLY comes out?

Thanks!


----------



## Stunna (Oct 7, 2012)

Hydro Spiral said:


> On the subject of this game's ending
> 
> I just remembered..
> 
> ...


I'm not sure it's the same thing.


----------



## Akuma (Oct 7, 2012)

Im having a really tough time getting into this game, Its too complex as far as gameplay mechanics go, the old Kingdom Hearts were mindless with a good story. WTF


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 8, 2012)

"KH3D haz no plot until da end! It'z just another Re:coded with new worldz!"

........


*Spoiler*: __ 



Climax =/= no plot. Good god.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 8, 2012)

I hope Ventus and Roxas Merge to fill in eachother's blanks.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 8, 2012)

Akuma said:


> Im having a really tough time getting into this game, Its too complex as far as gameplay mechanics go, the old Kingdom Hearts were mindless with a good story. WTF


You kidding me?
It's simple mechanically.
Sure the others are even more so, but it still is.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 9, 2012)

ensoriki said:


> I hope Ventus and Roxas Merge to fill in eachother's blanks.



That... doesn't make sense. Roxas already started to grow his own heart. And Ventus' heart has been healed thanks to Sora.

The only thing Roxas and Ventus shared was a heart. But Roxas began to grow his own. They still have their own memories and experiences. Merging them would be senseless.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 9, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> That... doesn't make sense. Roxas already started to grow his own heart. And Ventus' heart has been healed thanks to Sora.
> 
> The only thing Roxas and Ventus shared was a heart. But Roxas began to grow his own. They still have their own memories and experiences. Merging them would be senseless.



I don't give a darn son.
Either Only one may survive or someone needs a scar 
Tired of looking at the same face on two characters.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 9, 2012)

I like them both as individual characters, but I _do_ think it's gonna be kinda weird having two people with the same body going around as different people

*shrug*


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 9, 2012)

Roxas could easily have a slightly altered appearance to differentiate himself from Ven. He only looked like Ven because he had Ven's heart inside him.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 9, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Roxas could easily have a slightly altered appearance to differentiate himself from Ven. He only looked like Ven because he had Ven's heart inside him.



The solution is simple.
Scar half his face and give him a haircut or grow it out.
Or half Ventus gain a yellow eye.


----------



## Akuma (Oct 9, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> You kidding me?
> It's simple mechanically.
> Sure the others are even more so, but it still is.



Just too much shit thrown in at once, I got used to it, just seemed a little overwhelming at first. But weak plot is weak wtf.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 10, 2012)

ensoriki said:


> The solution is simple.
> Scar half his face and give him a haircut or grow it out.
> Or half Ventus gain a yellow eye.



I'd say a slight hairstyle change as well as a more Sora-looking face (he was Sora's Nobody after all) would be good. Scarring wouldn't seem right, and yellow eyes are usually reserved for iterations of Xehanort.


----------

